# BMX BIKES



## cwplanet

Remember when it was all about BMX? Old Schoolers from back in the day

Post parts, complete bikes, frames, etc

Old School or new

Free Agent, White Bear, Old Mongooses, PK Rippers, Pattersons, GT's Redlines, Pandas, Kuwaharas, Hutch, CW's, Elfs, JMC's, Shwinns, Webcos, Cooks Brothers, DK's, others...

[/B]. Had many of them, but always wanted one of these bad boys.


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

I remember those days. Back when all I had to worry about was doing my home work.


----------



## kustombuilder

GT Interector i have for sale.
And my Gt performer i still ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

HUTCH'S WERE THE SHEEIT  AND HAROS TOOO


----------



## Rod Stewart

rode Auburn's for a long time. 










my friends brother rode for Haro - we used to get those bikes from time to time.

GT factory was up the street, but they didn't kick down shit to the kids then. :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2008, 01:01 PM~11216692
> *HUTCH'S WERE THE SHEEIT  AND HAROS TOOO
> *


when i raced bmx i had a powerlite, haro (can't remember model) and a redline (440?). those were the days.


----------



## King Of Rimz

HARO GROUP1


----------



## Rod Stewart

i just sold my cruiser a couple of years ago. i was riding the orange y track with the kids - those fuckers are flying these days. :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Mongoose Decade









GT Performer (Stolen)









I used to have a bike identical to this one but with the X handle bars


----------



## cwplanet

Oh. I don;t want to leave out those 1980's Skyways with the Mag wheels "Tuff Wheels









Check out the colors of these bikes. 








[I







MG]ht







tp://i38.tinypic.com/2lxhu2s.jpg[/IMG]

















Had a beat -up Skyway once, but it got stolen in front of a 7-11 :angry: 
Those were the days.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 30 2008, 03:13 PM~11216768
> *Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT Performer (Stolen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a bike identical to this one but with the X handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have the decade?


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11216768
> *Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT Performer (Stolen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a bike identical to this one but with the X handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea, I had a Decade exactually like that one, same color with mags. I still have it but it's taken some abuse over the years.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2008, 03:25 PM~11216889
> *you have the decade?
> *



Had bro... I'm actually looking for another bike right now. I've stopped riding for about 13 years now (13 was when I got my first dirt bike). All I've been riding now are just stret bikes, lol. I need a peddle bike though to get my assback in shape, lol. I need to start practicing some flatland bmxing.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 30 2008, 02:07 PM~11216729
> *when i raced bmx i had a powerlite, haro (can't remember model) and a redline (440?). those were the days.
> *


FUKK.. REDLINES TOO  ...IT WAS ALL ABOUT THE NECKS, THE MAGS, AND THE FRAME....PEOPLE WOULD GET ROBBED AND BEAT THE HELL UP OVER BIKES LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## cwplanet

Sidehacks were cool. Almost impossible to find one now.


----------



## DRLOWZ

Ive still got my MONGOOSE MINI CALIFORNIAN... 

Had the AUBURN, but traded it to Rlowride for a booty kit for the lac..


----------



## Airborne

Rode a Skyway Street beat. Some fucker stole it and I was down to a bullshit Diamond Back.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jul 30 2008, 03:45 PM~11217093
> *Fuck yea, I had a Decade exactually like that one, same color with mags. I still have it but it's taken some abuse over the years.
> *


post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

i have a v-rad. a chrome redline (model not sure) and i got one of these im slowly fixing up










mines got fenders and gas tank. i think its a yamaha


----------



## IlDuce

I had that frame, but with GT, and DK parts









then i had a GT Mach 1 and then i had an Elf. damn those were the days.. i still think about pickin one up and start jumping the trails again


----------



## D4LWoode

man, you know i have to be in here

give me a couple of days and ill come up with some old school pics,

BMX is my life, i got some good ones


----------



## cwplanet

If you got one of these buried in your garage or basement, your lucky.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 04:40 PM~11217656
> *If you got one of these buried in your garage or basement, your lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i use to crack mines at the Z all the time.


----------



## cwplanet

Last one from me for today, gotta go to work. 1998 Hoffman Evil Knievel. This one is


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 05:10 PM~11217937
> *Last one from me for today, gotta go to work.  1998 Hoffman Evil Knievel. This one is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it.


----------



## orlando

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 12:51 PM~11216615
> *Remember when it was all about BMX?  Old Schoolers from back in the day
> 
> Post parts, complete bikes, frames, etc
> 
> Old School or new
> 
> Free Agent, White Bear, Old Mongooses, PK Rippers, Pattersons, GT's Redlines, Pandas, Kuwaharas, Hutch, CW's, Elfs, JMC's, Shwinns, Webcos, Cooks Brothers, DK's, others...
> 
> *. Had many of them, but always wanted one of these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


and you forgot FMF flying machine factory all aluminum frame.


----------



## lowridersfinest

dynos with daytons


----------



## orlando




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2008, 05:26 PM~11218768
> *dynos with daytons
> *


I HAD A DYNO DETOUR..HEAVY AS HELL IF I REMEMBER RIGHT :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

I had a Mongoose, A murray cruiser, and a GT back in the day. Now, I have a 20" Dyno and 24' GT Cruiser. I still ride... TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## orlando

1976 fmf frame campy hubs precision head set bottom bearing set campy cranks and radial laced alloy rims back in 76 that was a hot set up


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 03:51 PM~11216615
> *Remember when it was all about BMX?  Old Schoolers from back in the day
> 
> Post parts, complete bikes, frames, etc
> 
> Old School or new
> 
> Free Agent, White Bear, Old Mongooses, PK Rippers, Pattersons, GT's Redlines, Pandas, Kuwaharas, Hutch, CW's, Elfs, JMC's, Shwinns, Webcos, Cooks Brothers, DK's, others...
> 
> *. Had many of them, but always wanted one of these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



They were crap, back in the day....I'm talking 84 and shit like that! the bikes to have was haro, GT, dyno , hutch, redlines, skyways and PK rippers! 

But like I said you rode on a mongoose you got played!


----------



## tooly

Got my son like 2 years ago for his 11 birthday a haro mirra 540!  
Bad fucking bike......to much for a 11 year old!


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Jul 30 2008, 05:38 PM~11218895
> *Got my son like 2 years ago for his 11 birthday a haro mirra 540!
> Bad fucking bike......to much for a 11 year old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


screw em, ship it to me


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Jul 30 2008, 07:42 PM~11218924
> *screw em, ship it to me
> *


 :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I have a 24" DB racing cruiser


----------



## tooly

Mag wheels they where called skyway tuff 2's! Those where the shit!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Jul 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11218971
> *Mag wheels they where called skyway tuff 2's! Those where the shit!!!!!!
> *



I remember...


----------



## Mr. White

I had a blue, CW California Shaker back in 87 or 88....with skyway tuff II mags, dyno drain pipe, and the GT Pro Performer neck...shit was dope son


----------



## regallowlow187

I cant even remember them all, those where the good ole days of non stop ridin!! I had a Hutch, Haro, GT, Mongoose, Hoffman, PK Ripper, Power lite, etc, then I got my drivers licence and stopped ridin bmx and got fat and lazy :uh: But I keep these around for them once a year rides :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life

dyno


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 30 2008, 08:32 PM~11218832
> *I had a Mongoose, A murray cruiser, and a GT back in the day. Now, I have a 20" Dyno and 24' GT Cruiser. I still ride... TTT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i always wanted a 24inch cruiser, how are they?


----------



## az-smilie

I had a PK Ripper, a chrome GT Mach One, and a blue and white Mach One in the late 80's. Good times with those bikes.


----------



## gone2war

i had a crap team murry till my folks divorced. then thay wanted to buy my love type crap and i got a kuwahara raced that for a while till it got stolen. bought a couple used haro's. 
got more into free style and had a torker2. got back into racing and got a haro group one. 

my son is 6 and i got him a free agent jr. after watching him race i wanted to get back into it so i now have a intense pro xl.

we hit up kearny mesa and orange form time to time


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by gone2war_@Jul 30 2008, 09:53 PM~11220109
> *i had a crap team murry till my folks divorced. then thay wanted to buy my love type crap and i got a kuwahara raced that for a while till it got stolen. bought a couple used haro's.
> got more into free style and had a torker2. got back into racing and got a haro group one.
> 
> my son is 6 and i got him a free agent jr. after watching him race i wanted to get back into it so i now have a intense pro xl.
> 
> we hit up kearny mesa and orange form time to time
> *



:0 I remember those! :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2008, 03:01 PM~11216692
> *HUTCH'S WERE THE SHEEIT  AND HAROS TOOO
> *


USED TO HAVE A PINK AND WHITE HUTCH TRICKSTAR BACK IN THE DAY. SHREDDED HALF PIPES AND DITCHES. EVERYBODY KNEW...KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN.


----------



## cwplanet

Just had to post it


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 PM~11220679
> *USED TO HAVE  A PINK AND WHITE HUTCH TRICKSTAR BACK IN THE DAY. SHREDDED HALF PIPES AND DITCHES. EVERYBODY KNEW...KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN.
> *


FAWK MANE....THAT WAS THE TIME.....DOUG E FRESH AND SLICK RICK IN THE TAPE DECK, THE PK MOFOKKIN RIPPER AND HAROS, THE BLUE AND RED SUEDE PUMAS, THE WHITE RAPPERS CALLED THE BEASTIE BOYS WITH LICENSE TO ILL...AND QUARTER AND HALF PIPES FOR SKATING AND BIKES....  THOSE WERE THE DAYS...


----------



## Long Roof

I had one of these... Schwinn Z-Factor, my homie had one too, but with a coaster brake.


















And my neighbor had one of these... Schwinn Z-Force.


----------



## biggeazy-e

Damn, I remember waay back.. No cars, just GT DYNOs, Powerlites, Redlines, and Moongooses...... Makes me want to buy another bike..... Or see if mine is still at the police station...


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11221502
> *Damn, I remember waay back.. No cars, just GT DYNOs, Powerlites, Redlines, and Moongooses...... Makes me want to buy another bike..... Or see if mine is still at the police station...
> *


I ripped all the parts of my last bike, it was a flatland Mosh bike to pimp out my niece's Strawberry Shortcake bike.


----------



## Long Roof

Fuck... I think I'm gonna go take all my parts back, and put my bike back together. :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof

This was my last bike... well a picture of one like it. a 1999 Mosh Skooled.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU YOUNG ASS BASTARD....WERE TALMBOUT BIKES FROM 84-89


----------



## ridinonchrome64




----------



## G-house74

> _Originally posted by ridinonchrome64_@Jul 30 2008, 10:57 PM~11221792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL HAVE A PK RIPPER AND A HARO ANYBODY REMEBER THE OTHER MAGS CALLED LEGAL ACTIONS WHAT ABOUT YO NECKS OR THE BRAKE PADS THAT LOOKED LIKE VANS SHOES


----------



## Rascal King

Shit I still have a pristine 88 haro master stored a a friends house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King

And I know you all remember this!!!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

i had a few s&m holmes and some redlines and haros but im not that old


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## cwplanet

Gota admire the creativity of some people


























Wonder if that's an old Redline under there









Wow


----------



## originales

Great topic, I had the gt performer, and the haro team sport, Anybody remember about the time odyssey came out with the rotor they also had those rims that flexed real good, everyone said you could put them in the freezer to straighten them out?


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11217937
> *Last one from me for today, gotta go to work.  1998 Hoffman Evil Knievel. This one is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The last bike I bought was the Hoffman EP flatland bike when they first came out. I don't know about now, but back then Hoffman Bikes was the shit.


----------



## cwplanet

Here's some old Webco bikes from the 1970's. The unishock is cool. It would be cool to see rechromed and restored.


----------



## BIG LAZY

I USED TO RIDE A GT PERFORMER  THAT WAS MY FAVORITE BIKE NEXT TO MY HARO & REDLINE BIKES  SORRY NO PICS


----------



## cwplanet

Performers were cool. GT made them with some crazy color combinations too.


----------



## majestix65

Always wanted a trickstar when I was a kid, never could afford it. 

Fucking parents..we always had to eat and have lights in the house.


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 12:13 PM~11224125
> *Performers were cool. GT made them with some crazy color combinations too.
> *


MINE WAS ALL CHROME......I ALSO HAD A MONGOOSE FROM THE LATE 80'S THAT WAS BLACK CHROME. I STILL HAVE THE BIKE AND ITS WORTH ABOUT $1500 IN MINT CONDITION AND MINE IS MINT :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

theres a bike shop here that is selling a schwinn sting-ray, its like a evil knievel edition (white frame with red,blue). cause it has the decals on it. its not a repo its old a schwinn bike. hes selling it for $375. and hes had it for years in the bike shop. never seen one like it. dont know if some of you older guys know about this bike.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 31 2008, 12:24 AM~11222209
> *i had a few s&m holmes and some redlines and haros but im not that old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got the pittbull brake on there :0 I had a few haros whole bunch of schwinns. My cousin had a JMC and broke the frame, pretty sure its still up in his pops attic :0


----------



## cwplanet

Yeah I remember that movie RAD

and that cornball bike dance.


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 02:32 PM~11225557
> *Yeah I remember that movie RAD
> 
> and that cornball bike dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RAD WAS THE SHIT! JESSIE'S HOUSE WIFE FROM FULL HOUSE WAS THE BITCH IN THAT MOVIE :0


----------



## ricardo labrador

gt's and bmx were the shit back in the day.


----------



## lowrid3r

someone post up that bike from the leave it to beaver movie


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 31 2008, 02:34 PM~11225573
> *gt's and bmx were the shit back in the day.
> *


X2

DYNO WAS THE UNDERDAWG OF GT AND I HAD A FEW OF THEM TOO


----------



## cwplanet

If I was a kid again I'd be beggin and stealin for this: 









and I'd be building ramps in the street out of and old door and bricks and jumpin the hell out of it with all the chavalitos on my block. That's how many a hot summer day was spent.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:36 PM~11225598
> *X2
> 
> DYNO WAS THE UNDERDAWG OF GT AND I HAD A FEW OF THEM TOO
> *


yeah them were tight too,never owned one but gt's were my favorite. behind our house there was an empty field and over the summer we turned into our lil track it was dope.


----------



## cwplanet

For the GT fans: MACH 1









These bikes were quick


----------



## cwplanet

Sorry, here is a better picure.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 04:01 PM~11226952
> *Sorry, here is a better picure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had the same one with green parts. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl




----------



## cwplanet

That's a clean Fatboy.


----------



## LB ROLLER

damn i remember when i used to take my little bro to IRVINE to ride he rode a S&M warpig and a SABBATH as well... i believe... fucking bikes were expenisve with all the parts on them... well into the thousands..

lol i rememeber he was trippin when we first met Troy Mcmurray after a fight he had outside his house...lol dude was crazy cool


----------



## cwplanet

1984
The Movie: Karate Kid










The Bike: Mongoose 24" Cruiser.










Daniel-son got bitch slapped off the cliff by Johnny and dudes from Cobra Kia, but Mr. Maigi fixed his bike.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 05:16 PM~11227608
> *Daniel-son got bitch slapped off the cliff by Johnny and dudes from Cobra Kia, but Mr. Maigi fixed his bike.
> *


hahahaha... no mames.


----------



## IlDuce

anybody remember the BLUE GT emblem with the wings? instead of the yellow and red GT... what did the blue GT emblem come off of? i had some handlebars with that


----------



## cwplanet

You got an old school GT emblem kind of like 









When GT's were still made in the USA -Santa Ana, CA by Gary Turner and his crew. Any GT bought within the last 15 years or so was made in China. 

Check out this GT "show" Probably the best and most fun flatland bike ever. Made in the mid to late 90's . Not that old school but really cool.


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:17 AM~11224165
> *MINE WAS ALL CHROME......I ALSO HAD A MONGOOSE FROM THE LATE 80'S THAT WAS BLACK CHROME. I STILL HAVE THE BIKE AND ITS WORTH ABOUT $1500 IN MINT CONDITION AND MINE IS MINT :0
> *


you got a picture of it? i had a black chrome 1 back in the day that got stolen. mine had some wheels on it that were made by araya with holes in between the spokes. you could look at the wheels and see the tube stripes in the holes. post the pic if you got 1 i wanna see if mine was the same....


----------



## cwplanet

If you had these on your ride you were ballin








Redline 3 pc. flite cranks.
no kids on my block had them, too expensive in the 80s


----------



## IlDuce

it was almost like the Blue GT letters, but the one on my bars just had the blue GT and Wings, not The Original bicycle Since 1977 :dunno: i always wondered what model they came off of


----------



## qaz

Use to ride a powerlite and a schwinn, been damn near 7 years now. Still have the schwinn but wish it was the powerlite i kept. Powerbent bars where the shit on the powerlites


----------



## DropedLongBed

i rode a gt pro performer (the s frame) had gt pegs all the way around it. the ones that wraped around to the frame.and how bout the old school 3 peice gyro with the split cables? i always wanted a set of the rims that were supposed to b unbendable.


----------



## D4LWoode

here is the set up for the 2005 shows i produced


----------



## D4LWoode

i love no footed can cans


----------



## cwplanet

Matt F'n Hoffman
1991?

BALLS









:0


----------



## IlDuce

how about dennis mccoy anybody remember him? :0


----------



## rlowride

my current bikes...
and some pics...
I still have my original
MCS Magnum
An 86 Haro Group 1 RS1
88 Auburn

93 S&M Holmes
85ish Skyway Streetbeat
2000ish DK legend
2 DK fury's
99 GT 24" Ultra Box

plus a bunch of parts and pieces...

















































no pics of the holmes yet.. its all chrome.. none of the legend...
and the furys arent that cool to look at anyhow...


----------



## IlDuce

what kind of pedals u got on the red one?


----------



## cwplanet

That crankset, sprocket, and pedal set are


----------



## cwplanet

Actually, I like that whole damn Auburn!


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 12:14 AM~11230347
> *That crankset, sprocket, and pedal set are
> *


they look like the set i had but mine were black and square... i never could find a set... a buddy told me they were GT Bear Claws .... but i never found them when i searched


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Jul 31 2008, 11:16 PM~11230374
> *they look like the set i had but mine were black and square... i never could find a set... a buddy told me they were GT Bear Claws .... but i never found them when i searched
> *



Not bear claws, THEY WHERE CALLED BEAR TRAP PEDDLES!  I stll have a scare just under my knee from 85 my foot slipped off the peddle, that shit dug in my leg mad deep! :angry:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&resn...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 1 2008, 12:20 AM~11230408
> *Not bear claws, THEY WHERE CALLED BEAR TRAP PEDDLES!   I stll have a scare just under my knee from 85 my foot slipped off the peddle, that shit dug in my leg mad deep! :angry:
> *


x2 :roflmao: my shin got cut up a few times when i was younger


----------



## IlDuce

fuck this topic brings back so many memories, im really thinkin about pickin up a bike again :0 i got a GT Bump hanging in my garage... bikes too heavy


----------



## tooly

I don't think they have a bike like the old shit ....that will fit me! At 6'2 250lbs.....  :angry:


----------



## cwplanet

Get back on a 20 inch bike and relive your youth. Get a bike and some of these...


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 1 2008, 12:26 AM~11230473
> *I don't think they have a bike like the old shit ....that will fit me! At 6'2 250lbs.....   :angry:
> *


go for the GT bump.. i think its heavy... i got everything oversized on it


----------



## cwplanet

Or check out "Thursday" Bike Co. They make a 26 in. frame that handles like a tank.


----------



## IlDuce

how about OG bomber pads


----------



## cwplanet

Thursday 26" Cruiser. For riders over 6 ft. It's a huge bike.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

I still have an early 90's GT Vertigo hanging in my garage (Not the best bikes, but it was still a GT)


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 11:27 PM~11230480
> *Get back on a 20 inch bike and relive your youth.  Get a bike and some of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Never rode my bike with them shits.....rocked shit like shelltop adidas!


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 11:38 PM~11230595
> *Thursday 26" Cruiser.  For riders over 6 ft.  It's a huge bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



But they don't look like the old shit!  Thanks though!


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Jul 31 2008, 09:26 PM~11230473
> *I don't think they have a bike like the old shit ....that will fit me! At 6'2 250lbs.....   :angry:
> *


You could try a macneil deuce deuce with an extended neck and tall bars. 22 inch top tube on it, it's good for us taller guys :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

Anyone remember Nomura? A small company here in Santa Barbara back in the early 80's. They only produced about 400 frames. They were identified by the rectangular down tube and wild anodized colors.

I sold mine in the late 80's. Then, a couple of years ago I was checking out a local classified when I saw my bike! I bought it, and now I am in the process of restoring it. Pix later.. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2008, 10:54 PM~11221768
> *:uh: YOU YOUNG ASS BASTARD....WERE TALMBOUT BIKES FROM 84-89
> *


I had some old school ones too, when I was younger, but I don't remember what they were... Those were my last two bikes. I did have a gold and black Team Murray. :roflmao:


----------



## gone2war

ohhh yeah BMX is for the first time this year an olympic sport!!!!!!!!!!

the starting hill is 3 stories tall


----------



## weatmaster

My first BMX was from Peugot, a realy unique ride. After that i used to ride Diamond Back for a long time and nowadays i ride an wtp frame with lots of goodies. Will post some pics later...


----------



## LUXMAN

MY OLD BIKE......HARO FRAME PAINTED METALLIC GREY, BLACK MAGS WITH BACK BRAKES,CUSTOM SEAT, GREY WALL TIRES ,AND FAST AS HELL!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

had a kuwahara lazer lite.....


man wish i could find all my bmx action mags....mike buff used to be at 'the bicycle source' all the time showing us tricks....


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2008, 02:27 AM~11231854
> *had a kuwahara lazer lite.....
> man wish i could find all my bmx action mags....mike buff used to be at 'the bicycle source' all the time showing us tricks....
> *


AYE WHITE BRUVA........I ROLLED A KUWAHARA AS WELL. DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME BUT IT WAS BLACK WITH YELLOW TIRES, SEAT AND HANDLE BAR GRIPS. IT DON'T GET MORE GANGSTA THAN THAT.


----------



## LowSider

Im 6'2" 280lbs, I rip around on a Specialized frame, they have huge oversized dropouts tubes and welds, and I got a set of custom laced heavy gauge 48 spoke wheels, shit takes a beating, and ain't never been broke.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Aug 1 2008, 04:00 AM~11231945
> *Im 6'2" 280lbs, I rip around on a Specialized frame, they have huge oversized dropouts tubes and welds, and I got a set of custom laced heavy gauge 48 spoke wheels, shit takes a beating, and ain't never been broke.
> *


shoot some details. i got the same stats and i dont wanna flatten my v-rad


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Aug 1 2008, 05:00 AM~11231945
> *Im 6'2" 280lbs, I rip around on a Specialized frame, they have huge oversized dropouts tubes and welds, and I got a set of custom laced heavy gauge 48 spoke wheels, shit takes a beating, and ain't never been broke.
> *



Post up some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2008, 01:27 AM~11231854
> *had a kuwahara lazer lite.....
> man wish i could find all my bmx action mags....mike buff used to be at 'the bicycle source' all the time showing us tricks....
> *


'the bicycle source' 

That is where my P.K. Ripper came from. I still got that Biatch too.


----------



## originales

Rember " jive handles", best grips ever made,  snake belly tires, any body got pics of the vision street wear gear? Thats all i use to wear,, oh and R.L body armor..


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 1 2008, 06:44 AM~11232291
> *'the bicycle source'
> 
> That is where my P.K. Ripper came from. I still got that Biatch too.
> *


----------



## 84REGAL87

In order I had-
diamond Back-Kuwahara-Skyway-Shcwinn- 
HUTCH TRICK STAR


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 31 2008, 03:24 AM~11222209
> *i had a few s&m holmes and some redlines and haros but im not that old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta S&M Dirtbike, I'll post pics later


----------



## cwplanet

How about an old school Robinson looptail? 










Classic


----------



## cwplanet

Zeronine number plate from back in the day.


----------



## cwplanet

1982 VDC. Rare. Str8 Gangster. Ass-kicking bike.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 03:12 PM~11235807
> *1982 VDC.  Rare. Str8 Gangster.  Ass-kicking bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dammmmmmmmmmm.i havnt seen one of those in a while.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers




----------



## cwplanet

Corny-ass video, but it brings back good times, real good times . The days of BMX


----------



## D4LWoode

Man that pic of Mat is so good, i was at that comp, the scary part was steve swope towing him over sheets of ply wood laying on the ground doing about 55 mph

And Dennis McCoy is doing well, still doing well in vert. been friends a long time.

BMX Brigade mutha fuckas


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 02:06 PM~11235744
> *Zeronine number plate from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yea!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84REGAL87

DON'T FRONT ON THEM GT FORK PEGS I HAD ON THAT SKYWAY UP ABOVE!

AND THE SKELITOR AND HE-MAN "HEAD" VALVE STEM CAPS


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 30 2008, 02:06 PM~11216724
> *rode Auburn's for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends brother rode for Haro - we used to get those bikes from time to time.
> 
> GT factory was up the street, but they didn't kick down shit to the kids then.  :angry:
> *


i had a haro and two auburns when i was in middle school. the haro was stolen and the first auburn i sold to get a newer one.


i also had a GT when i was younger


----------



## monsterpuff

I had 3 gt's a hutch a couple diamond backs and a few others.I lived for bmx'ing back in the day.


----------



## kustombuilder

I got this gt for sale and these mags.make me a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I had 3 of these gt's I still have one today


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 05:54 PM~11237184
> *I had 3 of these gt's I still have one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of your gt or it didnt happen :0


----------



## Switched-One

I had 88 Haro Master. Gave it to my lil bro after years in mint cond. keeping it in storage. Fucker sold it on E-bay to sum cat in Australia for the same price i bought it back then. I should have kept it. 

I still buy haro's for my kids and nephew's.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 1 2008, 05:55 PM~11237191
> *pics of your gt or it didnt happen :0
> *


I will tomorrow I'm at work now


----------



## cwplanet

Kuwahara's had a big following back in the day thanks to some alien...



















Of course, others got them because they were  



















1982. Damn.


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 02:02 PM~11235712
> *How about an old school Robinson looptail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice redline flight crank :0 hahahaha cru jones..I have rad on vhs


----------



## not stock hydros

when i was 13 or 14 i got a used Diamond Hot Streak for christmas,well i will be 34 this December and im still bustin out tricks on that old bitch.lime green,white mags.i only added an odessey gyro instead of the aces rotor.i love it :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

my shit was never old or rare really...96 Mongoose Villian, 95 Diamondback Viper, and a 99 Diamondback Venom. My buddy had this fuckin old ass Mongoose California with skyway mags on it and it was mint. We were chillin one day at the store and some fucker took it while we were in there. He cried like a bitch too!!!


----------



## LowSider

Specialized frame with custom black paint
Haro 3 piece crank with Black Spire ring
Axiom pedals
Alex Supra-G triple wall rims with heavy gauge black oxide spokes and polished Primo sealed hubs
Primo "The Wall" front tire
Animal GLH 110psi rear tire
Oddessy brake
Gold digger brake lever
80's Kuwahara bars
VOXOM stem

The redline wheel locks are key for big guys, without them I kept torquing the rear wheel to the chain side. Plus they look cool.


----------



## IlDuce

cantilever brakes :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 06:54 PM~11237184
> *I had 3 of these gt's I still have one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a used one of those with no back brakes..use 2 get up and use my shoe on the back tire to stop...remember that..lol


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

i had a 96 standard sta500, primo parts, profile cranks, kink sprocket, snafu tires...


----------



## cwplanet

Love these old school GT's
1984
Nice face guard too


----------



## cwplanet

Probably the firts BMX video game. Atari 2600 this game came out in the 80's. It sucked. 

BMX AIRMASTER


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by not stock hydros_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 PM~11238113
> *when i was 13 or 14 i got a used Diamond Hot Streak for christmas,well i will be 34 this December and im still bustin out tricks on that old bitch.lime green,white mags.i only added an odessey gyro instead of the aces rotor.i love it :biggrin:
> *


liar. :biggrin: pics or it didnt happen. :0


----------



## Go Go F

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 31 2008, 02:24 AM~11222208
> *And I know you all remember this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My cousin is in that wheel now he owns standard


----------



## Go Go F

I will have to post pics I still have my Hutch expert and jus bought my boy his first Redline yesterday hope he gets into it


----------



## i_did_it

I dont have pics of it but i had a Titan BMX that shredded, that mofer was lite & strong like OX


----------



## D4LWoode

small world

Rick is your cousin

Man, the old rampage in the bowling alley was the shit

I remember going up there for a contest and about 60 guys sleeping all over the park
About 4 am the fire Marshall showed up and kicked everyone out

Do you know ron Anderson?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 05:54 PM~11237184
> *I had 3 of these gt's I still have one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here is the one I have left it used to be blue wish I would of left it. The other one I had looked exactly like the above one I wish I wouldn't of sold it and the other one I had was just a frame


----------



## cwplanet

More fun


----------



## Road Warrior

who else had these
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTbx7nspRIGXEB...tWearGreyHi.htm


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

I DOWNLOADED "RAD" IN 2006 AND CAN'T FIND IT NO MORE. I THINK IT GOT DELETED.


----------



## Skim

Shit Ive had PK's, quadangles, redlines, haros DBs you name it but the baddest bike Ive owned was my JMC Andy Patterson, all chrome, JMC frame, forks and bars, flite cranks etc. My first real bike was a Race Inc. Got it for X Mas and my bro got an all aluminum Laguna after his Webco got jacked from Straw Hat Pizza. This was some 80's shit.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 2 2008, 01:20 PM~11241836
> *who else had these
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTbx7nspRIGXEB...tWearGreyHi.htm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

GJS, Torker, Skyway, JAG bmx, Floval FlyerS, the OG mini Goose, Blue Max, tuff necks, pro necks, Oakley 3's Landing Gear forks, sealed bearings, layback seat posts, fluted seat posts, araya rims, ACS Z rims that straightened up after you tossed them in the freezer over night, Tuff wheel 2's, perrigrene hubs etc, all that old shit brings back memories. Who remembers the BMX episode on CHiPs?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11241936
> * my bro got an all aluminum Laguna after his Webco got jacked from Straw Hat Pizza. This was some 80's shit.
> *


Damn, had a few bikes jacked back then too. Stealing a kid's bike was probably the worst thing that someone could do to a kid back in the day. 

:machinegun: The dudes that stole my DB Viper and Skyway Streetbeat. My dad kicked my ass for not locking it up


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 2 2008, 02:20 PM~11241836
> *who else had these
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTbx7nspRIGXEB...tWearGreyHi.htm
> *


Fuck those corn balls ass sneakers! 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 1 2008, 09:41 PM~11238645
> *i had a used one of those with no back brakes..use 2 get up and use my shoe on the back tire to stop...remember that..lol
> *


I still do that to the one I have :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

I used to wait by the mailbox for this every month.


----------



## Skim




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 04:42 PM~11243020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. Check out the cars in the background- a pinto and a brown Civic.


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by IlDuce+Aug 1 2008, 12:13 AM~11230332-->
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of pedals u got on the red one?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are Crupi pedals...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 12:15 AM~11230358
> *Actually, I like that whole damn Auburn!
> *


thanks man... i have to get a new set of rims for it.. i have some JP hubs for it ..and i need a different gear.....that one is
"too new"


----------



## cwplanet

1986? '87?

Woddy Itson's 24K Gold plated HUTCH TRICKSTAR. :0 

Whatever became of this bike?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11244366
> *1986? '87?
> 
> Woddy Itson's 24K Gold plated HUTCH TRICKSTAR.  :0
> 
> Whatever became of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Stolen!


----------



## Skim

you remember the cw frame with the lightning bolt on the bottom tube?


----------



## DOUBLE-O

i still have a clean HARO frame in my shed if anybody wants to build a bike


----------



## pink63impala

damn, and i make my kids ride these walmart huffys


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 3 2008, 10:56 AM~11246303
> *damn, and i make my kids ride these walmart huffys
> *


 :twak: :nosad:


----------



## IlDuce




----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 07:22 AM~11245886
> *you remember the cw frame with the lightning bolt on the bottom tube?
> *


Phaze 1


----------



## cwplanet

CW Phase 1
Fools want like $1200.00 for one off e-bay.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 3 2008, 12:18 PM~11247017
> *Phaze 1
> *


 :thumbsup: i keep cracking mine at the Z.


----------



## Skim

I used to crack the PK ripper by the seat post clamp :0 did that twice and you guys remember stripping out the leg on the old school aluminum Tourney 3 piece cranks before the flite cranks and bullseyes came out!


----------



## Skim

My first 'good' bike was a race inc similar to this but blue and gold with yellow snake bellys


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 3 2008, 01:01 PM~11247212
> *CW Phase 1
> Fools want like $1200.00 for one off e-bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

the king of the hill right here


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 3 2008, 08:27 AM~11246180
> *i still have a clean HARO frame in my shed if anybody wants to build a bike
> *



I have an OLD School mongoose frame and forks hanging in my garage.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 05:16 PM~11248041
> *the king of the hill right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: It's a good bike, but that it's NOT!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 3 2008, 05:35 PM~11248753
> *I have an OLD School mongoose frame and forks hanging in my garage.
> *


Well get it down, build it back up, and ride it. Is it a Californian "looptail"?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11241936
> *but the baddest bike Ive owned was my JMC Andy Patterson, all chrome, JMC frame, forks and bars, *


JMC's :biggrin:


----------



## backblower

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Aug 3 2008, 10:36 AM~11246798
> *
> *


i stole one of those royce unions one time. traded it for a mosh i still have today. anybody lookin to sell? im going to college and gas is a bitch


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Aug 3 2008, 11:04 PM~11249825
> *i stole one of those royce unions one time. traded it for a mosh i still have today. anybody lookin to sell?  im going to college and gas is a bitch
> *


i through my royce union out about 6 years ago


----------



## backblower

damn. i got an old haro but im leaving it for my lil bro. i need a damn scooter or somethin, gas cost too much and im a broke college student :angry:


----------



## cwplanet

Rare Fishbone , probably about a 1996 or 97. 










These bikes were really heavy.


----------



## 59Impala

had a HAro master, still have a GT Pro freestyle tour (86'), Hutch Exel, Kuwahara magician, and some others....


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 3 2008, 03:16 PM~11248041
> *the king of the hill right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My frame is Black but with Gray Landing Gear and PK ripper decals.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 3 2008, 07:39 PM~11249612
> *Well get it down, build it back up, and ride it.  Is it a Californian "looptail"?
> *



I don't remember if it's a Loop tail? I think I will take a look today. I remember I had skyways on it.. black ones. I still have them in my garage too along with 1 red one and 1 yellow one.


----------



## 84REGAL87

BMX PLUS
BMX ACTION
FREESTYLIN'
RADICAL RICK
POTTS MODIFICATION
MIKE BUFF
MIKE DOMINGUEZ
THE COLOR LAVENDER HELL,, ALL THE PASTELS!
UNI SEATS
GRAPHITE TUFF II's !! WITH THE GOLD HUBS !!


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS




----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 4 2008, 06:45 AM~11252712
> *Rare Fishbone , probably about a 1996 or 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bikes were really heavy.
> *


I remember these, my dealer had one sitting on display at his shop. I think he finially sold it 8 years later. Had a funky rotor on it.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Flatland BMX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2LTVhqHAdo


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Erin Donato... This chick can flatland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ki-2XpoXqA&feature=related


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 04:01 PM~11226952
> *Sorry, here is a better picure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my buddy has the same bike but its bright ass yellow

i had a hutch, a skyway, 2 Schwinn predators, a morales, a pk ripper n a bunch others


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 31 2008, 04:13 PM~11227045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had one of those too

99 specialized fatboy 415


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 06:12 PM~11228140
> *You got an old school GT emblem kind of like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When GT's were still made in the USA -Santa Ana, CA by Gary Turner and his crew. Any GT bought within the last 15 years or so was made in China.
> 
> Check out this GT "show"  Probably the best and most fun flatland bike ever. Made in the mid to late 90's .  Not that old school but really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanted one of those badd!! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

Kuwahara Magician was a bad bitch too.


----------



## G_body_Jon

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 1 2008, 02:12 PM~11235807
> *1982 VDC.  Rare. Str8 Gangster.  Ass-kicking bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit, I wish I had this one!


----------



## kustombuilder

I got this gt for sale and these mags.make me a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

coaster brakes :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 4 2008, 05:01 PM~11257462
> *coaster brakes  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i know i know.but hey.somebody will want them. :biggrin: you could always get the free wheel covertion from ACS.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

i miss my old chrome Hutch wit the white skyway tuffII mags,white tires, no brakes, bombing down hills takin jumps full on :yessad: 

some indian fucker stole it while i was in the gas station


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 4 2008, 06:35 PM~11257809
> *i miss my old chrome Hutch wit the white skyway tuffII mags,white tires, no brakes, bombing down hills takin jumps full on  :yessad:
> 
> some indian fucker stole it while i was in the gas station
> *



I housed a lavender hutch pro star with white skyway tuff 2's motherfucker was banging !!!

Then got that shit housed from me! :0  :angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 4 2008, 05:39 PM~11257862
> *I housed a lavender hutch pro star with white skyway tuff 2's motherfucker was banging !!!
> 
> Then got that shit housed from me! :0    :angry:
> *


they were "rad" bikes :angry:


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 4 2008, 06:41 PM~11257877
> *they were "rad" bikes  :angry:
> *



Like......... right on dude! :roflmao: :twak: That fucking word NEVER came out of my mouth...........NEVER!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 4 2008, 05:35 PM~11257809
> *i miss my old chrome Hutch wit the white skyway tuffII mags,white tires, no brakes, bombing down hills takin jumps full on  :yessad:
> 
> some indian fucker stole it while i was in the gas station
> *


im not indian. :angry: :twak: 
im hispanic. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

TORKERS made some real nice rides. Ever own one? 
1980










1983 Long frame with lots of cool parts.











1984 Pro Model













Anyone planning or currently working on a buildup?


----------



## Pedro Sanchez

I had the hot pink GT Performer with the white mag wheels. Bought it in 90 or 91. Hottest bike on the block.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 4 2008, 08:59 PM~11259217
> *TORKERS made some real nice rides.  Ever own one?
> 1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1983 Long frame with lots of cool parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Pro Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning or currently working on a buildup?
> *


Torker was my first BMX bike..Then I got sponsored by a local shop and went with SE Racing,,I had a Torker exactly like the first one ( I believe I have a cruiser in the basement) and then had a purple PK Ripper..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 4 2008, 08:08 PM~11259337
> *Torker was my first BMX bike..Then I got sponsored by a local shop and went with SE Racing,,I had a Torker exactly like the first one ( I believe I have a cruiser in the basement) and then had a purple PK Ripper..
> *


remember when SE was in paramount? :biggrin: we would break parts and go exchange them.the ownwe was cool with us.


----------



## rlowride

i am working on my haro........
and just got some new parts for my 
Holmes..
:cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

That's gona be a nice build.




Tryin to find some of these in good condition, but everyone wants big$$$ 
Cab't blame them though.

Hutch Bear Traps
If you slip...


----------



## DOUBLE-O

i'll have to pull my california mongoose out of the shed now and take some pictures of it


----------



## cwplanet

Performer


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

Mongoose Frame



















It's not a BMX frame ... but still.
Schwinn " LiL Chick" frame


----------



## tooly

Remember different color links in the chain to match the bike! 

Little story......Going down a big ass hill, hit a patch a sand, must have got KNOCK THE FUCK OUT because I woke up with a guy shaking me, asking me if I'm aright!, first thing I said WAS WHERES MY BIKE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggB420

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11263073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performer
> *



MAN!!!

I allways wanted a Performer but WE WAS POOR! :angry: 



SO what else would any 12yr old boy do??


STEAL ONE!!!! :biggrin: 

I stole a redline and painted it. :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## teal62impala

DYNO ALL WHITE LIKE THIS......


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 5 2008, 09:35 AM~11263510
> *Remember different color links in the chain to match the bike!
> 
> Little story......Going down a big ass hill, hit a patch a sand, must have got KNOCK THE FUCK OUT because I woke up with a guy shaking me, asking me if I'm aright!, first thing I said WAS WHERES MY BIKE!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


one time i was bunny hopping a chain that they had blocking the entrance to a parking lot, back tire didnt clear and i fucked my shit up, woke up the same way LOL


----------



## 214RIDERZ

ANYONE HAVE ANY OLD SCHOOL BIKES FOR SALE MY BRO N LAW IS INTO THEM POST WHAT U GOT N CASH PRICE


----------



## kustombuilder

I got this gt for sale and these mags.make me a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 5 2008, 09:56 AM~11264180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll never forget that back flip he did in the last race in the movie :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O

my bike , a little bit up now  



















the haro frame


----------



## Kandy Drippa

all my bmx/ flatland bikes are gone 

heres my 76 Schwinn Town & Country









and my 68 Schwinn Typhoon









my 20" trike


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 5 2008, 10:38 AM~11264583
> *DYNO ALL WHITE LIKE THIS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 that was mines except it was all black


----------



## Infamous James

FOUND IT!!! DAMN FLASHBACKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 5 2008, 01:49 PM~11265805
> *
> 
> FOUND IT!!! DAMN FLASHBACKS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what you want for it?? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 5 2008, 12:57 PM~11265865
> *what you want for it?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FUK I DONT HAVE IT ANYMORE...I SOLD IT TO A FOOL DOWN THE STREET...IN LIKE 89'...THAT IS THE EXACT ONE THOUGH


----------



## lowriderlovin65

i use to race on an elf mini, i was number 2 in the state of california 10-12 age group, i was sponcerd by air walk shoes, echo helmet and answer shoes, and many of the local bike shoes, i woulda been number one but the number one guy only had more races than me, buy i had more wins. i miss those days


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Aug 5 2008, 01:40 PM~11266269
> *i use to race on an elf mini, i was number 2 in the state of california 10-12 age group, i was sponcerd by air walk shoes, echo helmet and answer shoes, and many of the local bike shoes, i woulda been number one but the number one guy only had more races than me, buy i had more wins. i miss those days
> *


elfs were the shit!!!! i used to have a auburn, a assasin, a elf, and my everydaybike was gt mach 1 was sponsored by the local bmx shop out here, used to get all kinds of kick downs!!


----------



## Ant63ss

props to cwplanet for the topic...brings back ALOT of very good memories....and some bad ones too...as for bikes I started with an old school DB viper in like '85...that got ripped...then I got a DB Silver Streak....that got ripped straight from my closed up garage...so then I decided i was gonna be an asshole and do what had been done to me...me and a buddy would rip two bikes at a time and completely swap out the parts to try and throw people off...went through performers like crazy...we would ride at this place in the bay called Red Devil in Union City...if one of us got a flat we would just leave the bike and rip one on the way home...i feel bad about it now...anyway, someone should start a topic about old school skate decks too...went through a shit load of those too...my first was a Powell Peralta ripper just like this re-issue...but my favorite had to be the lucero...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11267301
> *props to cwplanet for the topic...brings back ALOT  of very good memories....and some bad ones too...as for bikes I started with an old school DB viper in like '85...that got ripped...then I got a DB Silver Streak....that got ripped straight from my closed up garage...so then I decided i was gonna be an asshole and do what had been done to me...me and a buddy would rip two bikes at a time and completely swap out the parts to try and throw people off...went through performers like crazy...we would ride at this place in the bay called Red Devil in Union City...if one of us got a flat we would just leave the bike and rip one on the way home...i feel bad about it now...anyway, someone should start a topic about old school skate decks too...went through a shit load of those too...my first was a Powell Peralta ripper just like this re-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 5 2008, 12:56 PM~11264180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATR WAS THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE, REMEMBER WATCHING THAT SHIT A MILLION TIMES THEN AFTER THE MOVIE GO RIDE MY BIKE LOL


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 5 2008, 03:36 PM~11267301
> *props to cwplanet for the topic...brings back ALOT  of very good memories.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks. For me, the love of saving up my money as a kid to build up BMX bikes with my friends led to working on cars later. It all started with BMX for me. I got the best feeling as a kid by jumping on my bike and riding around my neighborhood. It was freedom. 

I remember those skate decks too. Real


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2008, 04:39 PM~11267324
> *WHATR WAS THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE, REMEMBER WATCHING THAT SHIT A MILLION TIMES THEN AFTER THE MOVIE GO RIDE MY BIKE LOL
> *


RAD


----------



## SoTexCustomz

last month I found this at the old man down the street , he rebuilds bikes. had this one layin in the yard on flats . got it for $10 , put new tubes and tires works perfect and light


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 5 2008, 10:56 AM~11264180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMP 2 TIRES


----------



## cwplanet

Always arguing about who's bike was "lighter" ----until that kid with the Elf showed up. :0


----------



## Skim

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 5 2008, 10:18 PM~11270729
> *Always arguing about who's bike was "lighter" ----until that kid with the Elf showed up. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 foreals huh, the kid always had the uni seat :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 5 2008, 10:18 PM~11270729
> *Always arguing about who's bike was "lighter" ----until that kid with the Elf showed up. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 4 2008, 04:39 PM~11257862
> *I housed a lavender hutch pro star with white skyway tuff 2's motherfucker was banging !!!
> 
> Then got that shit housed from me! :0    :angry:
> *


Was it repainted? The Pro Star only came in chrome. The "Hollywood" came in lavender though.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 03:13 AM~11272239
> *Was it repainted? The Pro Star only came in chrome. The "Hollywood" came in lavender though.
> *



Not sure!


----------



## cwplanet

ACS rotor. Mid 80's. They always seemed to get messed up. Mine never worked right.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

What did an "ELF weigh?


----------



## TRUDAWG

man them were the days. I still wonder who stole my mongoose with the red mags, red anodised brakes, red cables, red tires. all matching pads..........I hustled my ass off and traded my atari 7200 for that bike.

Remember this movie


----------



## INSIDIOUS

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 6 2008, 07:48 AM~11272696
> *ACS rotor.  Mid 80's.  They always seemed to get messed up.  Mine never worked right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh shit I remember the rotor! I remember I bought one back in the day for like $20.00 bucks. I lost half the shit before I ever got to put it on the bike, lol.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 6 2008, 07:48 AM~11272696
> *ACS rotor.  Mid 80's.  They always seemed to get messed up.  Mine never worked right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that shit


----------



## Ant63ss

Lightest bike I ever had was a blue FMF, looked exactly like Racing Inc., I think they were made by the same company cuz they were dead on.


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 6 2008, 06:48 AM~11272696
> *ACS rotor.  Mid 80's.  They always seemed to get messed up.  Mine never worked right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the Spin Tech rotors were just as bad.


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11256196
> *Erin Donato... This chick can flatland
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ki-2XpoXqA&feature=related
> *


She's good, but is no match for Chase Gouin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_OX_P-1cb4


----------



## tooly

Except for HARO.....I think ALL the old BMX companies are not even the same! Talking about none of them are the OG companies! Just JUNK NOW.....  

When I was looking for a good BMX bike for my son, went to bike shops and started talking to different people at the shops, naming all the old school bikes and people where telling me the same shit! You can't even BUY a haro on line......you NEED to go to an authorized HARO DEALER! 

All fucking chinese BULLSHIT!


----------



## chris2low

i have a really old patterson but i wont sell cause its my dads and his friend actually knew the guy and he has a bicycle built by patterson and given to him as a present before the guuy died


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 6 2008, 02:45 PM~11275909
> *Except for HARO.....I think ALL the old BMX companies are not even the same! Talking about none of them are the OG companies! Just JUNK NOW.....
> 
> When I was looking for a good BMX bike for my son, went to bike shops and started talking to different people at the shops, naming all the old school bikes and people where telling me the same shit! You can't even BUY a haro on line......you NEED to go to an authorized HARO DEALER!
> 
> All fucking chinese BULLSHIT!
> *


RED-ASS:
Special needs children shouldn't be allowed on 2 wheels anyway,make sure you get that little 'tard a good helmet!


----------



## D4LWoode

FBM
Standard
Kink
Terrible One

all american made

check them out
good stuff


----------



## tooly

*****

Group: Members
Posts: 2,814

You have chosen to ignore lowdeville. View this post · Un-ignore lowdeville
FAILED DICK! :roflmao:


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Wikipedia.com_@Aug 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11278345
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



What the fuck are you laughing at............BITCH!?!?!


----------



## rlowride

tooly.. you know haros are made in Taiwan... and sold out many many years ago?


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Aug 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11278902
> *tooly.. you know haros are made in Taiwan... and sold out many many years ago?
> *



I'm saying that you can't buy them on line or anything! And they don't sell them at any bullshit stores!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 6 2008, 07:03 PM~11278934
> *I'm saying that you can't buy them on line or anything! And they don't sell them at any bullshit stores!
> *


What are you looking for? I have a couple of NOS green Haro Master framesets from the 80's. One has some shelf wear but was never built. I'll let it go for $400. Can post pics when I get home if your interested. I'm building up a pink SE Quadangle freestyler for my daughter. It's cool for me to be able to live life through my kids. I'd bust my ass or break the bike if I tried to ride again.


----------



## Dylante63

rlowride has one hell of a collection!!


----------



## D4LWoode

Mat Hoffman

Seriously the greatest vert rider ever, no foam pits, advanced riding in leaps and bounds









Rick Thorne
broken jaw
1988


----------



## cwplanet

Cooks Bros. This company was one that helped pioneer BMX as we know it. 










Check out that seat!



BTW, I'm looking for a sidehack to restore.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 09:37 PM~11279239
> *What are you looking for? I have a couple of NOS green Haro Master framesets from the 80's. One has some shelf wear but was never built. I'll let it go for $400. Can post pics when I get home if your interested. I'm building up a pink SE Quadangle freestyler for my daughter. It's cool for me to be able to live life through my kids. I'd bust my ass or break the bike if I tried to ride again.
> *



I'm not looking for a bike, I was just saying stuff about HARO..... I got my son a haro mirra 540 for his b-day! Alot of bike for a 11 year old! But that was 06. :biggrin: 

Heres a picture!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2008, 06:39 PM~11267324
> *WHATR WAS THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE, REMEMBER WATCHING THAT SHIT A MILLION TIMES THEN AFTER THE MOVIE GO RIDE MY BIKE LOL
> *



we did the same damn thing but i was the fat kid


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 6 2008, 08:37 PM~11279239
> *What are you looking for? I have a couple of NOS green Haro Master framesets from the 80's. One has some shelf wear but was never built. I'll let it go for $400. Can post pics when I get home if your interested. I'm building up a pink SE Quadangle freestyler for my daughter. It's cool for me to be able to live life through my kids. I'd bust my ass or break the bike if I tried to ride again.
> *


can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11280221
> *..... I want to build another bike.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 6 2008, 09:13 AM~11273947
> *Lightest bike I ever had was a blue FMF, looked exactly like Racing Inc., I think they were made by the same company cuz they were dead on.
> *


thats what i was rollin back in the day. i would race at sunol right over the hill from fremont all the time. fmf and race inc was the shit


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11280221
> *can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.
> *



i put one together out of spare parts about a year and half ago.... rode it for like 25 minutes and decidedi was most likely going to seriously hurt myself, rolled it back to the side of my shop :0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11280221
> *can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.
> *


I don't have one but you can try vintagebmx.com classifieds or eBay.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11280221
> *can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.
> *



I have an OG( down to the innertubes) looptail WITH landing Gear Forks. It's still complete and looks like it did when I got it Back in the 80's.


I have a Mongoose frame and forks that is just hanging in my garage.


----------



## 84REGAL87

IT WOULD BE REAL NICE TO HAVE AN OG GUSSETED MONGOOSE HANGING ON THE WALL. 
REMEMBER THE MOOSEGOOSE?

AHHH THE DAYS OF PRISM STICKERS!!!


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Aug 7 2008, 08:39 AM~11282600
> *IT WOULD BE REAL NICE TO HAVE AN OG GUSSETED MONGOOSE HANGING ON THE WALL.
> REMEMBER THE MOOSEGOOSE?
> 
> AHHH THE DAYS OF PRISM STICKERS!!!
> *



If you're talking about the mid 80's MONGOOSE fucking SUCKED.....whoever had one got clowned!


----------



## orlando

MID 70S CHROMOLY TRIANGLES WERE NICE. HAD ONE WITH MOTO MAGS DID SOME CRAZY JUMPS ON IT


----------



## cwplanet

Mid 80's Haro Freestyler


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

This is the same FRAME I have in my garage










been hanging in there for maybe about 20 years.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 7 2008, 09:01 AM~11282662
> *Mid 80's Haro Freestyler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 7 2008, 08:01 AM~11282665
> *This is the same FRAME I have in my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been hanging in there for maybe about 20 years.
> *


looks like my v-rad. my frames black now though


----------



## big pimpin

Still have a STANDARD hanging in my garage. Road it last summer....still havn't gotten it out this year yet. I had the frame powdercoated orange with the same powdercoat that I did my car frame with......my freestyle bike matched my lolo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Aug 6 2008, 10:28 PM~11280934
> *thats what i was  rollin back in the day. i would race at sunol right over the hill from fremont all the time. fmf and race inc was the shit
> *


So I'm gonna assume you rode Red Devil too?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 7 2008, 08:01 AM~11282665
> *This is the same FRAME I have in my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been hanging in there for maybe about 20 years.
> *


 :biggrin: I think everyone owned one back in the day.....


----------



## 84REGAL87

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 7 2008, 06:41 AM~11282607
> *If you're talking about the mid 80's MONGOOSE fucking SUCKED.....whoever had one got clowned!
> *


JUST LIKE "MOST" MUSIC-
EVEN IF IT WAS WACK BACK IN THE DAY, IT'S WAY FRESHER TO HAVE OR COLLECT NOW COMPARED TO TODAYS STUFF.


----------



## harborareaPhil

*anyone remember the 'uni' seat...i had a yellow one*


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 7 2008, 10:01 AM~11282665
> *This is the same FRAME I have in my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been hanging in there for maybe about 20 years.
> *


dude i had the same bike growin up but dif color tires... my bro got hit by a car on it after i told him i popped the brake cable :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

check this "Hell Track" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA63KRWlguk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

classic bmx dancing lol "send me an angel" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyW9864AXVk


----------



## orlando

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 7 2008, 08:50 AM~11283766
> *So I'm gonna assume you rode Red Devil too?
> *


never rode red devil. was it happening back in 74-77 i live in san jose . east side. i used to ride all the trails in alum rock park/ the bowl right next to capitol expwy/ the percolation ponds on berryesa rd/metcalf/ and sandhill


----------



## cwplanet

The little guys got some nice choices of rides these days. 
'08 Supercross Mini. Money$$$


----------



## cwplanet

Another Mini
JAD frame; interesting bike


----------



## capriceman75

this is a hustler / general a fred blood model i have..89' model beleave 4 sale maybe..


----------



## JerzeyDevil

I had a lot of bikes, Haro Invert, many Mongooses, 2 Auburns, Kastan, Dyno, some good ol huffys too


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Aug 7 2008, 02:02 PM~11285967
> *never rode red devil. was it happening back in 74-77 i live in san jose . east side. i used to ride all the trails in alum rock park/ the bowl right next to capitol expwy/ the percolation ponds on berryesa rd/metcalf/ and sandhill
> *


Nah...Red Devil was poppin in the mid to late '80s...shoot I think it might even still be there....googled it and looks like it still is there...here's some dude talkin about it.. http://www.ihatebikes.net/pages/reddevil_report.html


----------



## orlando

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Aug 7 2008, 08:24 PM~11290077
> *Nah...Red Devil was poppin in the mid to late '80s...shoot I think it might even still be there....googled it and looks like it still is there...here's some dude talkin about it.. http://www.ihatebikes.net/pages/reddevil_report.html
> *


i would have liked to ride there. it looks like the bowls in san jo. check this out homie i grew up with robbie and sonny from your club ask em about and jumping. im 44 now so i dont ride no more.


----------



## Dylante63

what was the mag that used to rank all the BMX race riders in the mid 90's?


----------



## harborareaPhil

*i have a specialized bike for sale...anyone interested...i'll post some pics...*


----------



## EIGHT BALL

just got my 86 dyno back from sand blasting,
going to weld on a bash guard, to keep the crank disc safe, and a few reinforcements,
lol
not the same as when i used to ride at 15 and 16,
50 heavier, ...lol


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Jul 30 2008, 02:26 PM~11217513
> *I had that frame, but with GT, and DK parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i had a GT Mach 1 and then i had an Elf. damn those were the days.. i still think about pickin one up and start jumping the trails again
> *


I had a Mongoose with that frame, but chrome with black Skyway mags. I put it together cause my parents couldn't afford to by me a brand new bike back in the day. It got stolen.  Diamond Backs with the little diamond on the back there the rear wheel was tightened where pretty bad ass too, never had one. We were too poor.


----------



## 84REGAL87

HOW BOUT' THE OLD MOUNTAIN DEW COMMERCIAL WITH EDDIE FIOLA-PAT ROMANO-R.L. OSBORN?
lAST SHOT IS JUMPING BIKE INTO LAKE.
I BET IT'S ON YOUTUBE?
VERY FRESH!


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 8 2008, 04:40 AM~11291527
> *I had a Mongoose with that frame, but chrome with black Skyway mags. I put it together cause my parents couldn't afford to by me a brand new bike back in the day. It got stolen.   Diamond Backs with the little diamond on the back there the rear wheel was tightened where pretty bad ass too, never had one. We were too poor.
> *


i was poor too, the kids who useto live diagonal from me useto race, so they would hook me up with parts and i would build what i could.. my dad found my mongoose in some guys garbage when he was working... he drove past.. checked it out.. worked perfect nothin wrong.. so he brought it home  and i got a GT frame from the kids who useto race for 10 bucks


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Aug 8 2008, 08:55 AM~11292011
> *i was poor too, the kids who useto live diagonal from me useto race, so they would hook me up with parts and i would build what i could.. my dad found my mongoose in some guys garbage when he was working... he drove past.. checked it out.. worked perfect nothin wrong.. so he brought it home   and i got a GT frame from the kids who useto race for 10 bucks
> *



I had to house any bike that I got..... but shit I had some good bikes! My pops didn't live with us and my mother worked, my biggest saying was I found it or one of my friends gave it to me! :cheesy: 

Shit at times my basement looked like a chop shop for bikes! :0

Edited cause my dumb ass can't spell! :angry:


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 10:33 AM~11292211
> *I had to house any bike that I got..... but shit I had some good bikes! My pops didn't live with us and my mother worked, my biggest saying was I found it or one of my friends gave it to me!  :cheesy:
> 
> Shit at times my basement looked like a shop shop for bikes! :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im looking for something like this..... if anybody has one or simular,please let me know. thanks fellas


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 7 2008, 07:46 PM~11289058
> *The little guys got some nice choices of rides these days.
> '08 Supercross Mini.        Money$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kids these days have it made. 

that supercross is the shit. i wanted to get my son a crupi mini, but he wasn't feeling the whole race thing. 

wife and i used to hit the track on a wed night and have a couple of beers while watching the junior races. i swear some of those kids are already pro material.


----------



## Rod Stewart

something like this...


----------



## kustombuilder

> Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im looking for something like this..... if anybody has one or simular,please let me know. thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> i had the same one.dam that was a bad bike.
Click to expand...


----------



## UNIDOS

OMG these pics brought back memories..

85 had a Hutch Trick Star, 

have Had Mongoose, GT, Redline, Skyway, Diamond Back, Haro, Kauahara.. Got old man memory now cant remember all the bikes

but I still have Matt Hoffman's autograph and a poster I took from a 2 hip King of Vert show.. Saw the first tailwhip air there.. lol

had Christian Hosi skate boards..


----------



## UNIDOS

sad is I know where that poster is...


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11280221
> *can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.
> *


i had one of those, cracked it n threw it away  :angry:


----------



## kuzikan

i used to have a chrome mongoose with 3pc shinano cranks and z-rims. different colors and reversed colored tires. had the brake cables that went through the goose neck, foot pegs, all alloy brake handles. fuck i used to ride all day every day. we used to average about 40 miles a day during school days. i started telling my kids stories when i got my bike out of starage at my dads house and they didnt beleive their dad used to jump over cars, trash bins, and anything that got in our way. but i found pics of me clearing my friends bug and they were :0 i'll try and post the pics later, unless my dad took them with him when he moved. the bike is hanging up in my garage, so that'll be easy to get


----------



## tooly

I got a question....what year did mongoose get any good because when we rode, them BIKES SUCK ASS! 80's is when we rode!


----------



## kuzikan

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11295095
> *I got a question....what year did mongoose get any good because when we rode, them BIKES SUCK ASS! 80's is when we rode!
> *


if you knew how to ride, they never had problems. did you brake the back hub part? i knew a lot of people who did that because they couldnt land jumos right and hit them off a bit.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11295481
> *if you knew how to ride, they never had problems. did you brake the back hub part? i knew a lot of people who did that because they couldnt land jumos right and hit them off a bit.
> *



Please!!!, they where NEVER in the same class as HUTCH, PKR, GT, REDLINE,SKYWAY,HARO none of them!!!!!!!


----------



## kuzikan

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11295503
> *Please!!!, they where NEVER in the same class as HUTCH, PKR, GT, REDLINE,SKYWAY,HARO none of them!!!!!!!
> *



how would you know?? i heard you used to ride a huffy with sissy bars??


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 04:36 PM~11295510
> *how would you know?? i heard you used to ride a huffy with sissy bars??
> *



You fucking stupid??? I stole mad fucking bikes, only the BEST!


----------



## kuzikan

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 02:38 PM~11295522
> *You fucking stupid??? I stole mad fucking bikes, only the BEST!
> *


what a cock. you stole?? if you "stole" like you "spell" then you truly are a "tool"y


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 03:44 PM~11295565
> *what a cock. you stole?? if you "stole" like you "spell" then you truely are a "tool"y
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 04:44 PM~11295565
> *what a cock. you stole?? if you "stole" like you "spell" then you truely are a "tool"y
> *



Hey fuck boy....................I spelled it right you fucking scumbag! 

And you TOY ASS *****, YOU SPELLED TRULY WRONG! Put a quarter in you ASS cause YOU PLAYED YOURSELF!!!!



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2008, 04:48 PM~11295587
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


Motherfucker.....what are you laughing at, fuck boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuzikan

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 02:53 PM~11295637
> *Hey fuck boy....................I spelled it right you fucking scumbag!
> 
> And you TOY ASS *****, YOU SPELLED TRULY WRONG!  Put a quarter in you ASS cause YOU PLAYED YOURSELF!!!!
> Motherfucker.....what are you laughing at, fuck boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fixed LMAO


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 04:44 PM~11295565
> *what a cock. you stole?? if you "stole" like you "spell" then you truly are a "tool"y
> *



Got you MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## kuzikan

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 02:56 PM~11295663
> *Got you MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


hey i'm edumacated, just have to dumb it down for you mofo's LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 04:57 PM~11295671
> *hey i'm edumacated, just have to dumb it down for you mofo's LMAO :biggrin:
> *



Yeah.........you fucking play it off! :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 8 2008, 03:53 PM~11295637
> *Hey fuck boy....................I spelled it right you fucking scumbag!
> 
> And you TOY ASS *****, YOU SPELLED TRULY WRONG!  Put a quarter in you ASS cause YOU PLAYED YOURSELF!!!!
> Motherfucker.....what are you laughing at, fuck boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why we gotz to get all violent in the bmx topic. :uh:


----------



## kuzikan

east coast west coast beef??


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2008, 04:58 PM~11295685
> *why we gotz to get all violent in the bmx topic. :uh:
> *



I wasn't fucking wrong!, I owned his ass and you come up in this bitch and start laughing! 

That's fucking why!


----------



## cwplanet

1984 CW Freestyle

Lots of wierd angles and heavy as hell, but if you can find one- get it. Really rare frame.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 8 2008, 05:09 PM~11296264
> *1984 CW Freestyle
> 
> Lots of wierd angles and heavy as hell, but if you can find one- get it. Really rare frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: california freestyle frame.heavy but strong.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2008, 04:15 PM~11296306
> *:0  :thumbsup: california freestyle frame.heavy but strong.
> *


You got that right- like a tank!


----------



## cwplanet

Back to 80's Haro's 
Ideas for future buildups


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 8 2008, 11:58 PM~11298585
> *Back to 80's Haro's
> Ideas for future buildups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Anyone ever ride a Revcore?


----------



## Long Roof

Put my bike back together last night... It's not a vintage BMX... but I dug the shit out of it. The only thing I can't find is the chain... So, I'll go pick one up on Monday, maybe try and start riding again.


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 04:42 PM~11243020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out the bra on that bug!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet+Aug 8 2008, 10:58 PM~11298585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 80's Haro's
> Ideas for future buildups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice color combo.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Aug 8 2008, 06:35 PM~11296863
> *You got that right- like a tank!
> *


i beat the hell out of mine and it was still intact.


----------



## Long Roof

Some old school shit. 1984.


----------



## Long Roof

Some more old school action.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 9 2008, 10:51 PM~11304358
> *Put my bike back together last night...  It's not a vintage BMX...  but I dug the shit out of it.  *


That's what it about :thumbsup: Cool videos. Fiola was the man back then.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by kuzikan_@Aug 8 2008, 03:44 PM~11295565
> *what a cock. you stole?? if you "stole" like you "spell" then you truly are a "tool"y
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Stooly got RED-ASSED.............................. again!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 8 2008, 10:58 PM~11298585
> *Back to 80's Haro's
> Ideas for future buildups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit makes me wanna bust out some steamroller tailwhips :0


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 10 2008, 08:02 AM~11305471
> *That's what it about :thumbsup:  Cool videos. Fiola was the man back then.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Some new school...

Just a perfect bike. Flawless. 

SE Bikes: PK Ripper '08 











Yeah, they're making retro looptails again. $$$


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 PM~11310956
> *Some new school...
> 
> Just a perfect bike. Flawless.
> 
> SE Bikes: PK Ripper '08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're making retro looptails again. $$$
> 
> 
> *


Whats the price on that?


----------



## IlDuce

PK ripper looptail MSRP: $720.00


----------



## tooly

Okay, you want an old school bike and have some money to spend but you don't want to go to e-bay each day to get the bike together part by part. Well, you don't have to now. SE Racing came out with a retro looptail PK Ripper that looks the part. It might not be your cup of tea when you just started out riding but I'm positive jaws will drop when the old school guys see the bike. It brings back memories to the time when two people were holding the starting gate (pre lights and magnets) and one-pedal starts. When it was okay to put your leg out in the turn and nobody was complaining about the bumps in the track.

The bike just became available and be fast if you want one.

Retro PK Ripper specification:
Looptail Frame 6061 Aluminum RETRO Floval Tubing, Looptail Rear End, American BB, Retro dropouts & Gussets
Fork 100% CR-MO Landing Gear
Headset VP 1-1/8" Threadless
Handlebars CR-MO PK Bar, 27.25" x 7.5", Chrome
Stem Retro Top Load Threadless 1-1/8"
Grips SE Stretch Grip
Brake Lever Tektro 313A, 2 Finger Alloy
Brake(s) Tektro 930AL V-Brake, Slick Cable
Seat Retro Plastic Seat
Seat Post Retro Fluted Blue/Silver Micro-Adjust, Aluminum 27.2
Seat Clamp SE Alloy Blue Anodized
Crankset SE 3-pc Cr-Mo, 180mm, Sealed American, Chrome
Chainring 44T Alloy w/ Spider
Chain KMC Z30, silver
Wheels Skyway Tuffwheel II, 16T Freewheel
Pedal Classic WellgoAlloy Platform, Cr-Mo Axle, Removable Pins
Tires Kenda K-50 Retro Tread Pattern
Extras Retro Pads, Blue Anodized Rear Wheel Alloy Washers, Alloy Bullet Valve Caps
Colors Ball Burnished

Head tube angle 74 Seat tube angle 71
Top tube length 21.25"
Chainstays 14.75"
Seat tube length 10.25"
BB height 11.45"
Weight 25 lbs. (BIKE)
Weight 3.5 lbs. (FRAME)

MSRP $720


----------



## cwplanet

Yikes!
$720.00!! That was a hell of a lot of newspaper throwin back in the day! :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

My NOS Browning 2 speed chainwheel. Don't know if any of you remember these but they were pretty bad back in the day. Made by the Browning gun company.


----------



## cwplanet

:0 Never seen one of those before.


----------



## cwplanet

My neighbor's 8 year old kid needed a bigger bike. I told the guy, if he's interested, I'd dig out an old Redline 440 frame and fork in my shed and hook the kid up with something old school, but cool. You know, Dad kick in the financing of some cool NOS parts, I'd build it, and the kid would have a cool bike. The guy says, "I'd rather buy him something new." 

Gets him a friggin Magna from Target. Something like this...
















I kind of feel sorry for the kid. Dad needs to be knocked upside the head.





Here's a cool shot of an old school 1980 Apollo. 











Looks like its waiting to be stolen.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 11 2008, 09:41 AM~11313228
> *My neighbor's 8 year old kid needed a bigger bike.  I told the guy, if he's interested, I'd dig out an old Redline 440 frame and fork in my shed and hook the kid up with something old school, but cool. You know, Dad kick in the financing of some cool NOS parts, I'd build it,  and the kid would have a cool bike.  The guy says, "I'd rather buy him something new."
> 
> Gets him a friggin Magna from Target. Something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of feel sorry for the kid.  Dad needs to be knocked upside the head.
> Here's a cool shot of an old school 1980 Apollo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its waiting to be stolen.
> *



Damn dumb ass! :nosad:


----------



## cwplanet

Older model Robinson 24" 
Flight Cranks


----------



## cwplanet

NOt BMX, but this had me laughing












and I'm still figuring this one out


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

PROLINE(redline) ALSO HAD A "GARY LIL JOHN" ever heard of one of those? :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Pic of my old 1986 CW Z2000. Can't decide to build it back up or post it on e-bay. Tough decision.


----------



## cwplanet

Just had to post this mid 80's Schwinn Predator. Lot of kids had these in my neighborhood at one time or another. Not the greatest bike, but I give it respect because these things could take a beating and keep rollin. Also remember the black frame ones with the red dripping paint combo.


----------



## cwplanet

How come every time I check out whats on the Olympics people are always in the pool? Not really intyo beach volleyball either, but do give all athletes their repspect. Anyways Im waitin for this-

BMX Olympic event on August 20-21
Supposedly NBC will televise it. The track layout










USA riders are on GT's (?)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

GT's are my favorite bikes


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 13 2008, 10:58 PM~11338772
> *How come every time I check out whats on the Olympics people are always in the pool?  Not really intyo beach volleyball either, but do give all athletes their repspect. Anyways Im waitin for this-
> 
> BMX Olympic event on August 20-21
> Supposedly NBC will televise it.  The track layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA riders are on GT's (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike! Do you know how much?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11338874
> *Nice bike! Do you know how much?
> *



Yeah, I agree. The 24" is badass too. 

I looked it up and the Pro Series GT 20" is going for around $550


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 12 2008, 06:55 PM~11328101
> *Just had to post this mid 80's Schwinn Predator.  Lot of kids had these in my neighborhood at one time or another.  Not the greatest bike, but I give it respect because these things could take a beating and keep rollin.  Also remember the black frame ones with the red dripping paint combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had that exact same bike growing up, with same gyro and everything, except mine was all chrome. I didnt like that much cuz I could not ride dirt with it that well. Mine even had the seat that had the roller on the back. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 :0


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 01:16 PM~11227608
> *1984
> The Movie: Karate Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bike: Mongoose 24" Cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel-son got bitch slapped off the cliff by Johnny and dudes from Cobra Kia, but Mr. Maigi fixed his bike.
> *


I had on just like that but 20 inch there was holes between the spokes and you ran a red tube so you could see it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Aug 14 2008, 09:06 PM~11347697
> *I had on just like that but 20 inch there was holes between the spokes and you ran a red tube so you could see it.
> *


I remember those rims, they were made by ARAYA I belive. 

That 24 cruiser is rocking the old school 'Tourney 3 piece. I havent seen those in years. The left leg would always strip the fuck out.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 14 2008, 12:07 PM~11343460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Real nice pics. Especially liking this Peregrine. Had a lot of Peregrine parts but never knew anyone who had a frame. The Streetbeats are cool too ,guy must have a old school bike for each day of the week.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

i wish i could find a hoffman taj


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11348603
> *i wish i could find a hoffman taj
> *


Try Craigslist Columbus OH










Mid-School Hoffman Taj


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 14 2008, 10:02 PM~11348315
> *Real nice pics.  Especially liking this Peregrine.  Had a lot of Peregrine parts but never knew anyone who had a frame.
> *


x2, all I ever had was Perigrine hubs, the nice seald bearing ones.


----------



## Long Roof

I'm pickin up some shit this weekend. Nothing old school. I'm getting 3 frames (a Haro of some sort, a Specialized 415, and a Specialized Fatboy Vegas) and enough parts to put 2 of them together, all for $20.


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 14 2008, 09:02 PM~11348315
> *Real nice pics.  Especially liking this Peregrine.  Had a lot of Peregrine parts but never knew anyone who had a frame.  The Streetbeats are cool too ,guy must have a old school bike for each day of the week.
> *


I've got a magazine from the 80's with a review of a complete Peregrine bike. Those were high dollar even 20 years ago.


----------



## cwplanet

Going way back

1976 Dan Gurney BMX


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i had so many different bikes when i was young.... i rode freestyle for a bike shop and for GT just before i gave up. dave vanderbuilt was on my shop team, so was eric emerson... i think he went pro after i got out of it.

my favorate bike was my hutch trickstar and it was the last bike i kept... i wish i still had it.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 14 2008, 12:11 PM~11343506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn its like im 11 all over again


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11353853
> *my favorate bike was my hutch trickstar *



I've wanted a hutch since I was a kid. I'd still want to get a hold of one, but they cost a grip. Plus, my lady would be pissed if I bring another bike up in here. Too many hobbies, car parts, bike parts, other shit  




I like this one too

Champion with Tuff Wheels of course


----------



## cwplanet

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 15 2008, 11:26 PM~11356794
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dylante63

damn with the knee saver bars.


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11353853
> *i had so many different bikes when i was young.... i rode freestyle for a bike shop and for GT just before i gave up. dave vanderbuilt was on my shop team, so was eric emerson... i think he went pro after i got out of it.
> 
> my favorate bike was my hutch trickstar and it was the last bike i kept... i wish i still had it.
> *


That's cool. DId you get to tour with them? Didn't Dave die, or is that another Dave?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 15 2008, 10:26 PM~11356794
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats dope


----------



## kustombuilder

CW on ebay.bad ass. :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 15 2008, 11:52 PM~11356965
> *damn with the knee saver bars.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cwplanet

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11361522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: G'D UP FROM THE 6X9'S UP


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 16 2008, 08:10 PM~11361522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he probaly bumps more than i do.


----------



## Long Roof

This is a good lookin bike right here, 1988 Haro Sport, I love this color combo, with a little bit of chrome.


----------



## Long Roof

Check out these tires.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

any of yall remember this? 
























this is new new one of it i guess.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I have been lagging on coming into this topic,I had/have several old school bikes from when I raced in 80's.I have about 15 frames in the attic at my tias hose in Monterey Park,I need to get them down and see what is there.I know there is a couple of Elf's up there along with a couple of Titans and atleast one Robinson cruiser.I have a couple of DK necks around here also......

I use to race @ Orange Y,Azusa,Alameda(Albuquerque) and Badlands(Los Lunas NM)


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 17 2008, 12:47 AM~11363253
> *This is a good lookin bike right here, 1988 Haro Sport, I love this color combo, with a little bit of chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice. Haro always had some nice look'n bikes.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 10:48 PM~11230083
> *
> 
> Matt F'n Hoffman
> 1991?
> 
> BALLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



That is in-fucking-sane. cool guy, met him at my work in 99


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Long Roof+Aug 17 2008, 12:49 AM~11363257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check out these tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classics! Some guys had these for riding pools.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 17 2008, 08:30 AM~11363942
> *.I have about 15 frames in the attic at my tias hose in Monterey Park,I need to get them down and see what is there.I know there is a couple of Elf's up there along with a couple of Titans and atleast one Robinson cruiser.I have a couple of DK necks around here also......
> 
> *


Post pics when you get them down if possible. You probably have some nice bikes beggin to be restired and ridden again. I like lettin the kids on my block now ride the old school bikes we have. Its cool.

This Skyway is on ebay right now. Dude wants a thousand bucks. Wow.


----------



## cwplanet

Pic didnt load


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 17 2008, 01:49 AM~11363257
> *Check out these tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a set of lavender ones on my gt for the pools. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 17 2008, 09:49 AM~11364296
> *
> Post pics when you get them down if possible.  You probably have some nice bikes beggin to be restired and ridden again.  I like lettin the kids on my block now ride the old school bikes we have.  Its cool.
> 
> 
> *


yeah next time im In LA I will try and get them down if I have time,I was big into racing back then until I got into my hood,puro gang banging after that for several years.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11310956
> *Some new school...
> 
> Just a perfect bike. Flawless.
> 
> SE Bikes: PK Ripper '08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're making retro looptails again. $$$
> 
> 
> *


Yes the PK Ripper..The early 90's were shitty with the built in seat clamp though,Always stripped out..But my early 80's looptail was light as hell..Great Bikes.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11364308
> *Pic didnt load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


absolutely beautiful


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 17 2008, 08:11 AM~11363879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this a 20"?


----------



## cwplanet

Gary Littlejohn ad from the 70s











He built some crazy custom motorcycles back in the 60's too.

Littlejohn's 1958 Panhead mad this cover in 1969 













One of the classic Littlejohn sidehacks attached to a Mongoose with motomags. If you know someone who still has one of those hacks they are lucky. Some tracks are bringin back sidehack races. Cool.


----------



## cwplanet

This is a Mid 90's Morales 
Very tight flatland frame. I like this bike. Guy did a good job putting it together.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 18 2008, 10:30 PM~11378311
> *This is a Mid 90's Morales
> Very tight flatland frame.  I like this bike.  Guy did a good job putting it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a morales...... was one of my favorite bikes :tears:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

on ebay


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 19 2008, 08:21 PM~11388015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd love to have this bike.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 19 2008, 08:28 PM~11388142
> *I'd love to have this bike.
> *


exactly what i was thinking. you never see shit like that on craigslist for some reason.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 17 2008, 12:49 AM~11363257
> *Check out these tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had some of those tires... never even rode a pool, just wanted to be cool...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 16 2008, 10:34 AM~11358798
> *That's cool. DId you get to tour with them? Didn't Dave die, or is that another Dave?
> *


only did local freestyle shows here in the bay area... yea dave took his life, rip. he had some issues


----------



## INSIDIOUS

I just picked up this bike from a homie of mine it's a Mosh frame with standard bars. Needs some work but it'll be nice.


----------



## Dylante63

My buddy had to go get this from his moms, cleaning out the garage lol :0


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 20 2008, 04:00 PM~11395762
> *I just picked up this bike from a homie of mine it's a Mosh frame with standard bars. Needs some work but it'll be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool Bike. I got a '99 Mosh out in the garage too. Not qute as cool as yours- its beat up, I'll post a pic of it later. 

I'm staying up to watch the Olympics tonight. BMX Finals are on. But I heard its raining in China so maybe not?

One sport that I actually care about and hopefully its not rained out. Damn. I don't feel like watchin bullshit trampoline again LOL


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 20 2008, 05:22 PM~11396399
> *My buddy had to go get this from his moms, cleaning out the garage lol :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At least his mom didn't sell it or even worse -toss it. 

There's probably millions of classic bikes buried in garages and basements just waiting to be looked at and ridden again ... someday...maybe...


----------



## Dylante63

its been in the corner of her garage for the past 8 years :0


----------



## kustombuilder

time to consider selling my baby.  if the offer is right.  have the maching mags.i took them off to not mess them up.I have some lavender skyways for it too.


----------



## scanlessfool

I thought you weren't ready to sell it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Aug 20 2008, 10:24 PM~11398626
> *I thought you weren't ready to sell it.
> *


key word here is might.most likely not.but money talks.


----------



## scanlessfool

Guess your just waiting for that right offer. On a sidenote, GT is in pieces right now. Decided to take it apart and shine it up. Doing it slowly so that it can come out right. 

You remember where you said you saw the Interceptor decals at? What link cause the one I was looking at on ebay got sold.


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 18 2008, 11:05 AM~11372594
> *Gary Littlejohn ad from the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He built some crazy custom motorcycles back in the 60's too.
> 
> Littlejohn's 1958 Panhead mad this cover in 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the classic Littlejohn sidehacks attached to a Mongoose with motomags. If you know someone who still has one of those hacks they are lucky.  Some tracks are bringin back sidehack races. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm homie for a while there i thought i was the only one who had one "gary lil john"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by scanlessfool_@Aug 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11398986
> *Guess your just waiting for that right offer. On a sidenote, GT is in pieces right now. Decided to take it apart and shine it up. Doing it slowly so that it can come out right.
> 
> You remember where you said you saw the Interceptor decals at? What link cause the one I was looking at on ebay got sold.
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin: 
let me look for that link.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Here is a pic of one of my homies at barlett lake



















His son on the bike I picked up


----------



## cwplanet

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

that thing is sick.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

HUTCH. Not bad for a bike thats over 20 years old!

About the only thig I'd change out is the crank. But I guess this ones kept all original.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11420382
> *HUTCH.  Not bad for a bike thats over 20 years old!
> 
> About the only thig I'd change out is the crank.  But I guess this ones kept all original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit right there.. shit the frame alone was like 400-500 back in 86-87 :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 06:05 PM~11420382
> *HUTCH.  Not bad for a bike thats over 20 years old!
> 
> About the only thig I'd change out is the crank.  But I guess this ones kept all original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

I got my 98' DYNO Zone back today! About to get back into bmx'n....Im hella scared haven't done that shit since 8th grade! The back was 550 when I got it, a few years ago I gave it to my baby momma lil bro. He never rode it, shit still look brand new! I'll throw pics up here tomorrow!


----------



## Eazy

Anybody know where I can get some Spin Mags from?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11421358
> *Anybody know where I can get some Spin Mags from?
> *


Out here in Cali there's this place:

http://www.bicycledesigner.com

Hope the link works.  

Got a lot of wheels and custom stuff for mostly for lowrider bikes but seen some hooked up 20" BMX style too. Online orders.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11421666
> *Out here in Cali there's this place:
> 
> http://www.bicycledesigner.com
> 
> Hope the link works.
> 
> Got a lot of wheels and custom stuff for mostly for lowrider bikes but seen some hooked up 20" BMX style too.  Online orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NAh man, thanks homie but I'm talking about GT SPIN mags.....


----------



## cwplanet

Sorry, my bad. :0 

I've only seen the GT spins on ebay.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 10:57 PM~11421865
> *Sorry, my bad.  :0
> 
> I've only seen the GT spins on ebay.
> *


It's all good, g looking out though!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea yea call me wierd...but when i get my next bmx ima have it black with black 72 spoke wheels..just the spokes black not the rim.. IMO that would look good.....


----------



## lowridersfinest

all the kids in my neighborhood use to ride dynos on daytons


----------



## rlowride

i know of 2 bike shops in florida with spins....
one is in New Port Ritchy.. and the other is in tampa

the one in tampa he has them still hanging.... has emm marked for 319.. it has the blue stickers that have
CR in it.. so i am guessing they are the carbon ...
the other place has about 10 new sets still in boxes.. but wants like 199 or 299 per set...



:0


----------



## Oldtimer

I am looking to get a beginner bmx trick bike. Any suggestions?

-looking to spend $200-300, or less.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Aug 24 2008, 01:14 PM~11424986
> *I am looking to get a beginner bmx trick bike.  Any suggestions?
> 
> -looking to spend $200-300, or less.
> *


*craigslist*


----------



## BIG RED

Do you think this bitch is worth $900?

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bik/805921893.html

Anything look good in this pile?


----------



## rlowride

the one you posted was the elf.... it is prolly worth 900 but you wont make any money.... its at the top.. buy it if you want to collect it.. but not to resale..


----------



## Kandy Drippa

im thinkin about picking up one of these and getting back into flatland, just needs a better crank and some Knee Savers or Love Handles :cheesy: 

https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/35760


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Aug 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11425430
> *the one you posted was the elf.... it is prolly worth 900 but you wont make any money.... its at the top.. buy it if you want to collect it.. but not to resale..
> *


Fuck my tall fat ass is not going to be on no bike anytime soon  Just wanted to see if it was a real price for that bike.

Plus this topic kick ass I looked over all the pages in a few hours last nite and looked at some badass bikes.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 05:05 PM~11420382
> *HUTCH.  Not bad for a bike thats over 20 years old!
> 
> About the only thig I'd change out is the crank.  But I guess this ones kept all original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN i USED TO HAVE DREAMS ABOUT THAT BIKE LOL!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: dont you have a car to be workin on right about now?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 24 2008, 05:09 PM~11425739
> *:uh: dont you have a car to be workin on right about now?????
> *


I dont have a car.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 04:44 PM~11425926
> *I dont have a car.
> *


 :0 its gettin wrapped up like a rubber to a whore!! :0


----------



## scanlessfool

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401302
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> let me look for that link.
> *


It's still in the process. Ironically I buy myself all these toys but I always forget to buy a camera. I'll get some up though.


----------



## ridinonchrome64

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 15 2008, 10:26 PM~11356794
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i would drool over this one every month in bmx plus. funny i had a haro master, but always wanted more... spoiled ass little kid


----------



## ridinonchrome64

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11420382
> *HUTCH.  Not bad for a bike thats over 20 years old!
> 
> About the only thig I'd change out is the crank.  But I guess this ones kept all original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



another one from my era


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 25 2008, 11:44 AM~11432391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



:biggrin: I really like this green performer. Man they don't make bikes like this anymore.  

Check out this old school Patterson. 


















































The components on this build are nice from the cranks to pedals to hubs... 

Stuff like this has me neglecting my car and diggin through old BMX parts again. My lady is wondering why I'm playing with bikes in the garage. Motivatied to do a real nice build but NOS parts are $$$$$. Saw Hutch Pedals online for $500 the other day! Damn


----------



## AndrewH

up until couple years ago I still rode,no time or health anymore.

rode street and the occasional skatepark. Last 2 frames were S7M DirtBike and DB Next Gens,had about a G in the 2nd one, that was right before cheap,lightweight black and raw bikes took over

me in my prime several years ago.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11260412
> *Hutch Bear Traps
> If you slip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have pedal bites that never healed, and went thro soles like crazy just from platforms, needless to say beartraps scared me.


----------



## Toaster

worth it?
http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/810792584.html


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 25 2008, 11:44 AM~11432391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


those were the days. rear frame standers and flip up fork standers with a little lime green thrown in


----------



## INSIDIOUS

I bought a Haro F1C for 70 bux yesterday. needs a lil work but it'll be nice. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Aug 25 2008, 09:32 PM~11436918
> *worth it?
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/810792584.html
> *


 :roflmao: look at the crank, it looks like it's for a ten speed! :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11441625
> *:roflmao: look at the crank, it looks like it's for a ten speed!  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :rofl:


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 26 2008, 12:52 PM~11441810
> *x2  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: 
And the forks looks bent!


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Aug 26 2008, 10:31 AM~11441625
> *:roflmao: look at the crank, it looks like it's for a ten speed!  :roflmao:
> *


im after the frame


----------



## cwplanet

I barely remember these. Havn't seen one in years. Hutch,Diamond back, Haro, and a few other manufacturers made these type of bikes and advertised in BMX Action and BMX Plus back in the day. Anyone ever have one?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Poh9NilWew


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11445232
> *I barely remember these.  Havn't seen one in years. Hutch,Diamond back, Haro, and a few other manufacturers made these type of bikes and advertised in BMX Action and BMX Plus back in the day. Anyone ever have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit, I remember these ads. I gotta find my old mags and scan some more cool pics


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11446495
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Poh9NilWew
> *


 :cheesy: anybody that thinks flat is easy aint never tried it. good video.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 PM~11446495
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Poh9NilWew
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 26 2008, 10:26 PM~11447087
> *:cheesy: anybody that thinks flat is easy aint never tried it. good video.
> *




i second that.


----------



## Road Warrior

I went through a few sets of these.


----------



## INSIDIOUS

Here are pics of the Haro I picked up


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Aug 25 2008, 10:32 PM~11436918
> *worth it?
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/810792584.html
> *


very............ :0


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior+Aug 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11451514-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a few sets of these.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn. I don't even remember anyone I knew havin those!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INSIDIOUS_@Aug 27 2008, 01:10 PM~11452342
> *Here are pics of the Haro I picked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 





This bike is one that represents really old school BMX: 30+ year old solid DG.


----------



## 84REGAL87

HETRE'S THAT MOUNTAIN DEW COMMERCIAL I WAS HOLLERIN ABOUT A WHILE BACK-
(PICTURES)
MOUNTAIN DEW COMMERCIAL 1
MOUNTAIN DEW COMMERCIAL 2


----------



## cwplanet

Suntour Superbe Hubs. :0 Mid 80's 
For those who know...


----------



## cwplanet

One clean Morales.


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## Road Warrior

2HIP KOV from 1988
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAXzSyXIikw


----------



## Road Warrior

can't talk about old school without bringing up Brian Blyther


----------



## Road Warrior

I wanted one of these. Western Auto sold them for like $100, this kid up the street had one that was hot pink.


----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 31 2008, 11:46 AM~11483654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted one of these. Western Auto sold them for like $100, this kid up the street had one that was hot pink.
> *


  




I'm adding this Redline to the topic today. Check the Bullseye crankset on this one.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 31 2008, 11:46 AM~11483654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted one of these. Western Auto sold them for like $100, this kid up the street had one that was hot pink.
> *


DAMN I HAD ONE OF THOSE


----------



## robocon

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 28 2008, 09:20 PM~11465084
> *Suntour Superbe Hubs.  :0    Mid 80's
> For those who know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh my! cha CHING!


----------



## cwplanet

Some cool old style Diamond Backs. I had a Viper back in the day (1985?) . It was one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## cwplanet

'99 BADD Revolution


----------



## cwplanet

'85


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 25 2008, 04:01 PM~11434732
> *:biggrin: I really like this green performer.  Man they don't make bikes like this anymore.
> 
> Check out this old school Patterson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The components on this build are nice from the cranks to pedals to hubs...
> 
> Stuff like this has me neglecting my car and diggin through old BMX parts again. My lady is wondering why I'm playing with bikes in the garage.  Motivatied to do a real nice build but NOS parts are $$$$$.  Saw Hutch Pedals online for $500 the other day! Damn
> *


nice bike when was this pic taken :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

2007. Wish it were one of mine


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11280221
> *can u find me an OG looptail PK and OG landing gears I want to build another bike.
> *


try skyway.com they still sell them PK AND quads


----------



## Padilla 505

bad boy


----------



## ReyRey

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11363879
> *any of yall remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is new new one of it i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude!!! thats my bike. lmao. hell yeah i had one and it got stolen.


----------



## ReyRey

email this posting to a friend houston craigslist > bicycles
please flag with care:

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
Chrome Diamondback mag wheels - $225 (Spring/greenspoint)
Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-08-11, 4:43PM CDT


Nice shiny diamond. Looks clean with mag wheels. Needs back brake. Rides good. Call keith 281-303-6574




* Location: Spring/greenspoint
* it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 792403445

No contact info? if the poster didn't include a phone number, email, or
other contact info, craigslist can notify them via email.


Copyright © 2008 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## cwplanet

Dennis McCoy
41 years old.

Still doin it.

Just watched this dude compete today on TV @AST Dew


----------



## cwplanet

Sidehack I just picked up. Finally found one. The kids love it. Gonna have it on the track soon it needs some work still though.


----------



## cwplanet

Here's a real nice old DYNO. Never got as much love as a full-fledged GT. Like the color too


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 31 2008, 06:43 PM~11228996
> *If you had these on your ride you were ballin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redline 3 pc. flite cranks.
> no kids on my block had them, too expensive in the 80s
> *


 :0 Bad ass expensive stuff like this made everybody want to get a paper route back in the days.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 16 2008, 01:26 AM~11356794
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need a set of cranks and a sprocket like these here.............. anyone have any layin around? let me know.


i need them for the schwinn i just got done painting


----------



## [email protected]

i need a set of chrome cranks and a chrome sprocket........ please let me know if there is any floating around


----------



## rlowride

nice schwinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2008, 11:58 AM~11599217
> *i need a set of cranks and a sprocket like these here.............. anyone have any layin around? let me know.
> i need them for the schwinn i just got done painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color on that schwinn. What else is planned for it? Post pics when its done. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Sep 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11600324
> *nice schwinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *



thanks man.

and i have an old set of dyno chrome handle bars, and a set of chrome forks that came with the bike.

im looking for chrome 3peice cranks....... it came with 3peice already, but im looking for chrome tho.

and i need a chrome set of landing gears too


----------



## [email protected]

the 3peice and the sprocket i have for the bike

and the chrome handle bars and forks :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Who likes old school shiny-as-hell chrome GT's with the white pad set? :0


----------



## D4LWoode

Yep 
Dennis is still killing it
KC all day!!!!


----------



## 84REGAL87

THAT 24" GT IS MORE THEN FRESH!
I WOULD CRUISE ALL DAY.


----------



## cwplanet

Posting up an AUBURN today. I Never rode one or knew anyone who had one. Just remember they cost a lot of $$$ and shops had to special order them around here back in the day. I've seen a few at shows over the years.


----------



## rlowride

thats the "after they sold out" frame...

here is my ... 94-96 roughly....
with my old g-paw seat on it...


just sold it..











and here again is my 88...











notice the top tubes on both bikes...
the bend before the seat post is pre sale..
the bend after the seat post is when GT actually bought them...


----------



## cwplanet

I said it before.. that red one is  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> and here again is my 88...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need those cranks and the sprocket....... :0 how much? :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride

thanks bro... i need to finish it though.... working more on my Haro........

finally got my crank for it too!!!!!!!!!


















got the race spider too!!!!!









those dont show up everyday....

unless you know me........



















here is what they are for.. if i havent posted...










need a seat post... brake lever... cable..
get the stem cap and bars painted... get the grips.. pedals and chain...
i will have about 1000 in to it by the time i am done...
:ugh:


----------



## rlowride

oh yeah.. notice they are the nice rare pinch bolt verssions also....

id tade them for a set on non pinch with the spider and sealed bearings...

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

this is what i got that came with my schwinn................. im just looking for some chrome 3peice cranks and a chrome sprocket!


----------



## rlowride

dropped...
sorry.. my cranks arent for sale..

but if you dont care what is what..
ebay has a lot of cheaper decent chrome ones out there..

try FMF or similar?


----------



## rlowride

those XS cranks are nice.. they very much like Redline Cranks...


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: ill check into it! thanks bro


----------



## cwplanet

Beautiful


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11631225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
> *


 :0 you would have gotten killed for that frame in 86-88


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

HERES MY GT 95


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

I JUST SOLD THIS ONE 
















NOS PERIGRINES

















HARO MASTER I BELIVE 88 OR 85


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 11:05 PM~11631252
> *:0 you would have gotten killed for that frame in 86-88
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## zc_delacruz

What the hell happened to Red LInes? I haven't seen those since I was like 12


----------



## cwplanet

NOS PERIGRINES

















HARO MASTER I BELIVE 88 OR 85
[/quote]

Damn nice set of hubs.


----------



## ButchFragrance

I had one of these and I remember thinking I was the baddest kid on the block :yes:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Sep 18 2008, 09:14 PM~11640759
> *I had one of these and I remember thinking I was the baddest kid on the block  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have never seen a bike like this.


----------



## capone530

its all about the $117.00 bmx's at walmart!


----------



## tooly

My sons haro 540 Mirra!


























:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rlowride+Sep 16 2008, 07:26 PM~11620441-->
> 
> 
> 
> those XS cranks are nice.. they very much like Redline Cranks...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no comaprsion...... redline cranks are way stronger, i weigh 260 and bent some f those xs cranks..... my xx se redline is practilly bulletproof.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zc_delacruz_@Sep 18 2008, 02:43 AM~11633190
> *What the hell happened to Red LInes? I haven't seen those since I was like 12
> *


i got one its a 2002 i believe....


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11648708
> *no comaprsion...... redline cranks are way stronger,
> i got one its a 2002 i believe....
> *


well actually.. since this is kind of a vintage type thing.. you are wrong...
if you look at those cranks...
then an old set of redline single pinch 401 flights... they do look very similar...
i did not recall saying they were as good as.... i miss typed a bit.... but they do look very much like old flights! besides the indention for the sticker









:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Sep 19 2008, 08:11 PM~11648652
> *My sons haro 540 Mirra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lucky kid!




I just took a trip out to the local BMX track. Every other kid was riding bikes manufactured by Intense. Kind of like these. Lots of kids out there in the 6-10 age groups. There was a eleven year old girl schooling everyone! Fun time.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Sep 19 2008, 08:34 PM~11648786
> *well actually.. since this is kind of a vintage type thing.. you are wrong...
> if you look at those cranks...
> then an old set of redline single pinch 401 flights... they do look very similar...
> i did not recall saying they were as good as.... i miss typed a bit.... but they do look very much like old flights! besides the indention for the sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ok you were comparing vintage components...... dammit....


----------



## cwplanet

Rare Zeronine 
85 or 86?


----------



## rlowride

i need a zeronine.. or atleast a pad set!!!!!!

you cant fade me..
yep.. i am more of a vintage guy!


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Sep 18 2008, 02:43 AM~11633190
> *What the hell happened to Red LInes? I haven't seen those since I was like 12
> *


HERE A SET OF2 YEAR OLD FLITES WITH OLD SCHOOL PEDALS ??


----------



## rlowride

^^^^ not flights..
decent redline cranks... but not flights..
newer flights have the double pinch/// and a small logo...
those are the pro series.. or whatever they call them///


----------



## mitchell26

i hang out with alotve guys that rid bmx, heres a couple pics i took, my uploader wont work to get more at the moment.


















and a few more of a friend that somebody else took.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 22 2008, 05:36 AM~11663034
> *i hang out with alotve guys that rid bmx, heres a couple pics i took, my uploader wont work to get more at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few more of a friend that somebody else took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those Subrosa Bikes are badass.
Here is a 24 inch that I posted earlier... Probably one of my favorite bikes on the market right now. They come with the Tuff Wheels too.


----------



## cwplanet

Dude on ebay want $7500.00 for this Cooks Bros. 26 inch.

$7500.00 for a bike?!? Damn


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 23 2008, 06:36 PM~11679697
> *Dude on ebay want $7500.00 for this Cooks Bros. 26 inch.
> 
> $7500.00 for a bike?!? Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that seat would hurt your balls :nono:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

MY BRO N LAW HAS SOME NICE GTS N PARTS ALSO IF ANYONE IS LOOKING FOR SOME


----------



## cwplanet

White on white on white on white.....
SKYWAY 










badass build


----------



## strokedgsxr

I remember some dudes with the good stuff all I ever had a Rose's Randor special!!!!! Hell I was happy. Times were simpler then.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet+Sep 24 2008, 09:25 PM~11691589-->
> 
> 
> 
> White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass build
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had one.beat to hell.but it was a bad ass bike. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Sep 20 2008, 09:21 PM~11654520
> *Rare Zeronine
> 85 or 86?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanted that bitch back in the day.never got it.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 23 2008, 11:52 AM~11669847
> *Those Subrosa Bikes are badass.
> Here is a 24 inch that I posted earlier... Probably one of my favorite bikes on the market right now.  They come with the Tuff Wheels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word, theyre pretty solid frames.
i like the fit s3(mike aitken sig)
and the fit hawk(chase hawk sig)

both very good riders to check out


----------



## cwplanet

Someone must have needed some cheap wheels


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 24 2008, 10:25 PM~11691589
> *White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass build
> *


 :0 

That motherfucker is fucking banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 24 2008, 11:25 PM~11691589
> *White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass build
> *



when you see white on white bikes in NYC then you know some biker :angel:


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Sep 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11702948
> *when you see white on white bikes in NYC then you know some biker  :angel:
> *


say what?


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

This Hutch..............................


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11691589
> *White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass build
> *


 oh shit :0 :0 :0


----------



## cwplanet

From the archives
AERO


----------



## cwplanet

Elf BMX 
mean looking crankset


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Kuwahara. old school suntour crank and chain set up. Cool Oakley grips and pad set is


----------



## cwplanet

KHE makes some badass flatland bikes :0


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 9 2008, 09:22 PM~11827765
> *KHE makes some badass flatland bikes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


costly though :0


----------



## cwplanet

General Lee


----------



## BIG L.A

i built this a few months ago


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 14 2008, 09:28 AM~11857589
> *i built this a few months ago
> 
> *


Great Build :thumbsup: The front fold down pegs are real classic.


----------



## BIG L.A

thanks homie they were a bitch tofind and they didnt fit had to modify


----------



## kustombuilder

For sale
Mint condition.and yes.I know they are fuckin coaster brake.but im sure somebody can use them.Make me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder

Might want to sell these things too.dont know yet.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2008, 01:10 AM~11878313
> *http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k295/kus...es/CIMG1055.jpg[/img]
> *


A classic Performer. 
Real, real real nice. My lady would kill me if I bring home another bike.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11898079
> *A classic Performer.
> Real, real real nice. My lady would kill me if I bring home another bike.
> *


  i have had it for a few yrs.i have some cool pool and halfpipe storys.


----------



## cwplanet

Someone else posted a complete Peregrine on here a little while back. Rare and hard to find frames. I think Peregrine made frames for only a couple years in the mid 80's. Anyways heres another one. You don;t see them often.


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jul 30 2008, 04:13 PM~11216768
> *
> GT Performer (Stolen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to have 94 performer as well but all chrome just like this one 










now this what my daughter rides 










this what my son rides (Diamondback Joker)


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Oct 14 2008, 11:28 AM~11857589
> *i built this a few months ago
> 
> *


Motherfucking banging!!! :biggrin:


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Sep 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11640759
> *I had one of these and I remember thinking I was the baddest kid on the block  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit... I almost forgot... i had one of those too... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

after I saw the comercial for one I was sold. I got for my borthday shortly after and thought i was way too bad ass... then I got teased like a son of a bitch for the hubcaps... but the funny thing is I was way more talented on my huffy then the other fools were with their GTs, Dynos, Haros, Redlines, Ronbinsons, etc...


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Sep 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11640759
> *I had one of these and I remember thinking I was the baddest kid on the block  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a little more of what I remember... I think mine had white tires like this...


----------



## trodder




----------



## sincitycutty

heres my diamond back. picked it up for $35 and $20 for gas to get there and back.


----------



## sucio138

rad trailer


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 9 2008, 10:22 PM~11827765
> *KHE makes some badass flatland bikes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive been thinking about picking up a khe and getting back into flat


----------



## 63 Pimpala

wheres all the PK Rippers at?


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11923853
> *Someone else posted a complete Peregrine on here a little while back.  Rare and hard to find frames.  I think Peregrine made frames for only a couple years in the mid 80's. Anyways heres another one.  You don;t see them often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know where there is 2 race versions at right now, in the bmx store .. still for sale!


----------



## rlowride

I also have 2 of those kashimax handlers the seat on the bike..... both for sale.....
55 bucks each.... shipped... 
pink and green!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11931231
> *wheres all the PK Rippers at?
> *


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11934188
> *Ask and you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Oct 20 2008, 07:55 PM~11924345
> *Motherfucking banging!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sucio138

ol school redline


----------



## sucio138




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11934188
> *Ask and you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 oh shcnap, thats the shit right thurr


----------



## cwplanet

I've been watching this bike on ebay. 1986 Zeronine. 20 people have bid this thing up to about $600 bucks. Damn. Where people getting the money right now? Hard to find a complete Zeronine though.


----------



## GOODTIMER

funny shit i just bought an 1980's gt 26" paid 450 bad ass though and rare


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

For those Elf fans out there. 1993 cruiser. Fast beautiful ride.


----------



## tooly

I need a bike stand like that for my sons haro!


----------



## Infamous James

White on white on white on white.....
SKYWAY 










badass build
[/quote]
dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cwplanet+Oct 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11807545-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kuwahara.  old school suntour crank and chain set up.  Cool Oakley grips and pad set is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Oct 14 2008, 07:54 PM~11863349
> *Great Build  :thumbsup:  The front fold down pegs are real classic.
> *


i have some yo pegs id sell or trade for a white seat or a predator sticker set


----------



## REV. chuck

i dont know if i posted in here yet

but i had one of these when i was younger and this is the one i have know


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 03:13 PM~11971810
> *i dont know if i posted in here yet
> 
> but i had one of these when i was younger    and this is the one i have know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Infamous James

White on white on white on white.....
SKYWAY 










how much shipped seriously????


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 05:13 PM~11971810
> *i dont know if i posted in here yet
> 
> but i had one of these when i was younger    and this is the one i have know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I could ride still.   :tears:


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Oct 25 2008, 04:57 PM~11972282
> *I wish I could ride still.      :tears:
> *


why can't you ride it?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Oct 25 2008, 05:57 PM~11972282
> *I wish I could ride still.      :tears:
> *


i still ride all the time no tricks or nothing anymore i can still stand on the frame and coast but not as far as i use too 

i get worn out fast though


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 07:56 PM~11972491
> *i still ride all the time  no tricks or nothing anymore  i can still stand on the frame and coast  but not as far as i use too
> 
> i get worn out fast though
> *


 :yes: 

I still try some tricks and it never ends well. I can't ride a wheely out for shit anymore even... plus it seems I am too fat for the front brakes to lock up on me to try some shit...


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 25 2008, 07:01 PM~11972508
> *:yes:
> 
> I still try some tricks and it never ends well. I can't ride a wheely out for shit anymore even...  plus it seems I am too fat for the front brakes to lock up on me to try some shit...
> *


i strip the brakes off my bikes

:dunno: done it since i was a kid


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Oct 25 2008, 07:51 PM~11972473
> *why can't you ride it?
> *


Well at 6'2 I can't fit! :angry:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass build


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
[/quote]
thats a bad bitch...i had me a white on white..didnt last a month till it got stolen....


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Oct 25 2008, 08:34 PM~11972646
> *Well at 6'2 I can't fit!  :angry:
> *


your height shouldn't be that much of an issue. I am about 6' even and I can still ride both my kids' bikes. The only issue i have is I have to keep my feet far forward on the pedals or else my heel catches the rear pegs.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Oct 25 2008, 06:34 PM~11972646
> *Well at 6'2 I can't fit!  :angry:
> *


just get a bigger bike man


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2008, 04:51 PM~11972261
> *White on white on white on white.....
> SKYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped seriously????
> *


Yeah this one's a bad mofo. Last I heard it was bought by a guy in Europe I think the UK where the old school American BMX bikes are real big.

BUt not all hope is lost of you want to try to piece together a similar ride. Just takes time to find the NOS parts online. I'm building a chrome/white CW Z200 right now and have more time than money to devote to the project. 

As for a Skyway like this. You would probably be able to find a frame/fork set for about $250-300 bucks. Probably need powdercoating and fresh repro decals. Bars I've seen for around $80 in good shape. Skyway Tuff wheels NOS $150 with the Tioga gum white tires Old school dia compe white brakes and cables not that expensive. A'ME grips still under 10 bucks. Go with the powdercoated generic one peice crank and NOS Skyway sprocket with a white chain for about 50 bucks. For a true Skyway seat and seat post might cost you another 80 to 100 dollars.(Damn! I know shits crazy) Altogether a bike like this would most likely run you between 750-850 bucks. I'm not really an expert bro, just built my share of bikes. If I ever come across a Skyway set up like this again Ill let you know. If you do choose to build one it would be cool.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 27 2008, 07:28 PM~11989237
> *Yeah this one's a bad mofo.  Last I heard it was bought by a guy in Europe I think the UK where the old school American BMX bikes are real big.
> 
> BUt not all hope is lost of you want to try to piece together a similar ride.  Just takes time to find the NOS parts online.  I'm building a chrome/white CW Z200 right now and have more time than money to devote to the project.
> 
> As for a Skyway like this.  You would probably be able to find a frame/fork set for about $250-300 bucks.  Probably need powdercoating and fresh repro decals.  Bars I've seen for around $80 in good shape.  Skyway Tuff wheels NOS $150 with the Tioga gum white tires Old school dia compe white brakes and cables not that expensive. A'ME grips still under 10 bucks. Go with the powdercoated generic one peice crank and NOS Skyway sprocket with a white chain for about 50 bucks. For a true Skyway seat and seat post might cost you another 80 to 100 dollars.(Damn! I know shits crazy) Altogether a bike like this would most likely run you between 750-850 bucks.  I'm not really an expert bro, just built my share of bikes.  If I ever come across a Skyway set up like this again Ill let you know.  If you do choose to build one it would be cool.
> 
> *


thats a sweet ride buts id never pay that much for it.


----------



## cwplanet

Motivation for you guys with old GTs in your basement or garages...


----------



## cwplanet

Posting up a Hoffman "Big Daddy."


----------



## wingnut

bikes i had gt vertigo ,comp ,pro. dyno vfr .mongoose. hutch.paterson racing. iam selling these .1 is a 86 haro.the other is a 92 diamond back with lowrider tires and rims.cant remember the spoke count


----------



## rlowride

what ya want for the haro?


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 27 2008, 09:45 PM~11989510
> *Motivation for you guys with old GTs in your basement or garages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking banging! :biggrin:


----------



## Kivao

my last 2 bikes sold the fixed gear in june and the Haro a month ago im moving to a 26 inch Motobecane Bmx next year

99 GT pro performer Fixed gear









04 haro F3 i painted


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by Kivao_@Nov 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12036545
> *my last 2 bikes sold the fixed gear in june and the Haro a month ago im moving to a 26 inch Motobecane Bmx next year
> 
> 99 GT pro performer Fixed gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04 haro F3 i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bought my son a mirra 540...


----------



## cwplanet

Gotta love the 80's. Pink Hutches and corny flatland poses. Damn good times back then.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 2 2008, 09:49 PM~12042729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the 80's.  Pink Hutches and corny flatland poses.  Damn good times back then.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

One of the best examples of OG BMX bikes I've seen in a while...
1980 DG. This thing is badass!!! :0


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 3 2008, 09:04 AM~12045780
> *:cheesy:
> *


WOODIE ITSON ON THAT HUTCH


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 3 2008, 10:13 PM~12053007
> *WOODIE ITSON ON THAT HUTCH
> *


i know.i met him a few times back in the day.


----------



## SixFourClownin

I had one like this, GT Peformer


----------



## Toaster

is that a 16"?


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

1987 Boss Pro freestyle
The coolest thing on this ride is the Tioga Compact Disk chainwheel. Im looking for a NOS one now but cant find one.


----------



## juanz1947

here a bike i have on ebay i live out here in fontana


----------



## cwplanet

24 in for the ladies:
Profile


----------



## cwplanet

Anyone ever been into flatland? 
This 1 is a '98 Hoffman EP. Came out to compete with the GT Show.


----------



## sucio138

my haro im selling


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 3 2008, 07:55 PM~12051943
> *One of the best examples of OG BMX bikes I've seen in a while...
> 1980 DG. This thing is badass!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN SWEET SHIT


----------



## SWIPH

Ive had alot of bikes-- no pictures of my old ones- but Ill post the one I always kept and still have it to this day later on- its my 

S&M Dirt Bike-- Its got REDLINE FLIGHT CRANKS- powerlite bars and UGP forks on it-oh yeah and PIT BULL BRAKES

It use to have some PEregrine Rims with TNT RVOLVER HUBS-- S&M PITCHFORKS and S&M DRAG BARS-- but I traded my my boy RYAN SHER since I wasnt ridin it for the longest time and he swapped me with the parts that are on it now. 
Im thinkin bout buyin somethin new and its gonna be one of the bikes from the newer company called SUBROSA- which my boy RYAN actualy is the owner now-- so I gotta support the homie ya kmow.

ILL POST MY S&M later on


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 11 2008, 04:10 PM~12127617
> *
> Im thinkin bout buyin somethin new and  its gonna be one of the bikes from the newer company called SUBROSA- which my boy RYAN actualy is the owner now-- so I gotta support the homie ya kmow.
> 
> ILL POST MY S&M later on
> *


  Subrosa makes some nice bikes. I like this model best...


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12127059
> *Anyone ever been into flatland?
> This 1 is a '98 Hoffman EP.  Came out to compete with the GT Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flat is all I ever really rode. I still have my 97' EP. I remember the GT Show too, was supposed to be the most advanced flatland specefic bike built(at the time).


----------



## REV. chuck

im looking for a 20 inch mountain bike mid 80's had a shifter on the top tube kinda like the old school schwinns


i cant remember what it was i want one

it was a dept store bike walmart/kmart deal

probably about 87 88 89 somewhere around that year i think it was called a sidewinder but im not positive


----------



## wired61

best bike ever made..84,85,86 Hutch Trickstar...i would love to have another one..


































































this is the one i want...buot 5000 bucks


----------



## wired61

who remembers the blue max's?they were tiiight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> best bike ever made..84,85,86 Hutch Trickstar...i would love to have another one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> :0 :0 oh shit yea!!!1


----------



## MISTER ED

dam makes me want to go see the movie RAD again :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2008, 06:33 PM~12128912
> * Subrosa makes some nice bikes. I like this model best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight dawg--Im pretty pROud of my little homie Ryan- its always nice tosee one of the homie grow up to do big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2008, 02:10 PM~11216748
> *HARO GROUP1
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Robinson also


----------



## rlowride

who said 
Haro Group 1?
here is my 86 RS1










and a group shot....


----------



## rlowride

the line up.
85 MCS Magnum 37
90ish S&M Holmes
late 90s DK Legend
04 DK Fury
85 Auburn...serial Number 1185*0007*
99 GT Box Cruiser

not shown.
Skyway street beat
Dk Fury
CyCle Pro Macho
MCS expert
pluss a crap ton of parts.


----------



## cwplanet

Itson's gold Hutch was crazy back in the day. I've only seen a few replicas.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 13 2008, 04:11 AM~12143417
> *the line up.
> 85 MCS Magnum 37
> 90ish S&M Holmes
> late 90s DK Legend
> 04 DK Fury
> 85 Auburn...serial Number 11850007
> 99 GT Box Cruiser
> 
> not shown.
> Skyway street beat
> Dk Fury
> CyCle Pro Macho
> MCS expert
> pluss a crap ton of parts.
> *


 :thumbsup: Great bikes. Any plans to get that Auburn fully built up? That thing is cool.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 30 2008, 04:56 PM~11217209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidehacks were cool. Almost impossible to find one now.
> *











http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gt_bicycles/14318


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 15 2008, 09:09 AM~12164175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gt_bicycles/14318
> *


Damn thats a nice GT hack. I only know one guy right now whos building them around the LA area. 

Here's my hack...










Sorry for huge pic


----------



## cwplanet

VOris Dixon VDC made bikes in the early 80s that still kick ass. Piece by piece this is a great build.


----------



## cwplanet

SE brought back the PK Ripper and here, the OM Flyer.


----------



## cwplanet

From factory like above seen them going now for around a thousand bucks. I really cant see spending that much on a bike, but to each his own. NIce to admire though.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 13 2008, 04:08 AM~12143412
> *who said
> Haro Group 1?
> here is my 86 RS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a group shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THAT ALST BIKE THE ALUMINUM FRAME GT


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

Just picked up this Performer off EBAY this week and waiting for it to get here now. Needs some cleaning up and a few extras from looking at it.


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 30 2008, 03:12 PM~11217369
> *Rode a Skyway Street beat. Some fucker stole it and I was down to a bullshit Diamond Back.
> *


diamondbacks were the shit :uh:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I GOT A SUPER CLEAN PERFORMER WHITE FRAME WIHT ALL ORIGINAL BRAKE SYSTEM CRANK PETALS N ALL FOR SALE ASKING 150 FOR IT I ALSO HAVE A ALUMINUM GT FOR SALE IM ASKING 350 FOR IT SUPER NCIE BIKE GOT A SOME DYNOS IN A GT VERDIGO FOR SALE CHROME LET ME KNOW


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Nothin beats a clean performer. 










and wanted to throw this mach one up again...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 26 2008, 02:17 PM~12264305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



no matter how cheap and cheesy that movie was, i still love it. i think that opening and the school dance with all the pros from back then is the best parts of the movie.




now, anyone got a good copy on dvd they want to send me??? :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2008, 01:10 AM~11878313
> *Might want to sell these things too.dont know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the seat and the white rims?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 29 2008, 02:16 PM~12288622
> *How much for the seat and the white rims?
> *


make me a offer. :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2008, 02:04 PM~12288820
> *make me a offer. :biggrin:
> *


Well you give your price and from there i will give you my offer how is that? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 21 2008, 10:18 AM~12220613
> *I GOT A SUPER CLEAN PERFORMER WHITE FRAME WIHT ALL ORIGINAL BRAKE SYSTEM CRANK PETALS N ALL FOR SALE ASKING 150 FOR IT I ALSO HAVE A ALUMINUM GT FOR SALE IM ASKING 350 FOR IT SUPER NCIE BIKE GOT A SOME DYNOS IN A GT VERDIGO FOR SALE CHROME LET ME KNOW
> *


Post pics of the performer frame. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tnigs213

i dk if someone already wrote this (im too lazy to read all the posts to find out) but

if any one wants to sell an old bmx bike let me know


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 21 2008, 12:46 AM~12216617
> *IS THAT ALST BIKE THE ALUMINUM FRAME GT
> *


yeah it is a Gt ultra box cruiser... :cheesy:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Nov 21 2008, 12:00 AM~12216802
> *Just picked up this Performer off EBAY this week and waiting for it to get here now. Needs some cleaning up and a few extras from looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> Nothin beats a clean performer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1987 GT Performer. I had the purple one growin up. Lasted for years. That chrome one is clean as fuck for bein that old!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Nov 29 2008, 09:45 PM~12291052
> *Well you give your price  and from there i will give you my offer how is that? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hmmmm


----------



## cwplanet

'84 haro on mags


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 1 2008, 09:31 PM~12307161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '84 haro on mags
> *


nice


----------



## cwplanet

DYNO!!!


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 3 2008, 09:35 PM~12329939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNO!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cwplanet

You just don't see many Dynos around anymore. They made some cool models in the 90s too. A freind of mine had a Dyno "Compe" in chrome.


----------



## 84REGAL87

I WAS ON THE HUTCH SIDE OF THE FENCH IN THE 80'S BUT I GOTTA GIVE RESPECT TO THE UN ASSEMBLED SHOT OF THE DYNO.

AHH THE DAYS OF PUTTING THEM TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE BEFORE THE PARENTS CAME HOME!


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 4 2008, 12:35 AM~12329939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNO!!!
> *



That is one damn clean Dyno. My brother had a nice chrome D Tour back around 88-89 when I had a green GT Pro Performer.


----------



## REV. chuck

ive got a gyro full brake setup for back brakes off my predator id trade for a nice seat 


:cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 04:13 PM~11971810
> *i dont know if i posted in here yet
> 
> but i had one of these when i was younger    and this is the one i have know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


setup off this bike i still have the flip down pegs too


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 11 2008, 11:28 PM~12131752
> *flat is all I ever really rode. I still have my 97' EP. I remember the GT Show too, was supposed to be  the most advanced flatland specefic bike built(at the time).
> *



I loved flat, especially in the 90s, when most people had breaks and the aluminum were about 30% of what was rode. But I couldnt even hardly pull off a whiplash. They should take NFL and NBA off tv and replace it with flatland, i dont see how people could not watch it for hours. i sure could


----------



## EIGHT BALL

got mine all sand blasted ready to do a few mods, and reinforcements..

its an early 90s dyno.
notice the angled forks, and the tamped plate behind the seat pole.

forks


stamped plate


frame


frame 


dyno handle bars


peregrine 48 rims,


----------



## cwplanet

:thumbsup: 
gonna be a nice setup. Plans for a color yet?


----------



## cwplanet

This Hutch is on ebay right now.

The seller wants $6995.00 plus $100.00 to ship.












   :wow: :wow: :wow: : :around: :around: :around:


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 7 2008, 01:50 PM~12360332
> *This Hutch is on ebay right now.
> 
> The seller wants $6995.00 plus $100.00 to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


     :loco:


----------



## cwplanet

A nice old ripper with Orange Tuffs :cheesy:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 4 2008, 11:14 PM~12340395
> *:thumbsup:
> gonna be a nice setup.  Plans for a color yet?
> *



crazy ass orange, maybe tangello?
idk just yet.

but boat flaked out like crazy.


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 10 2008, 07:00 PM~12394372
> *A nice old ripper with Orange Tuffs  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 10 2008, 11:00 PM~12394372
> *A nice old ripper with Orange Tuffs  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass, orange and white P.K with an orange and white 69 Z28 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 10 2008, 09:00 PM~12394372
> *A nice old ripper with Orange Tuffs  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cwplanet

I got a pic of a lavender Skyway somewhere. 
All lavendar with white accents inc. lavendar tuff wheels and chain. Saw it at a classic BMX show in Long Beach at Belmont. ill post it later


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 11 2008, 08:17 PM~12403581
> *I got a pic of a lavender Skyway somewhere.
> All lavendar with white accents inc. lavendar tuff wheels and chain. Saw it at a classic BMX show in Long Beach at Belmont.  ill post it later
> *


i am doing mine all green and white...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Toaster

I too would like to give this topic a bump


----------



## cwplanet

Late 90's Fishbone. These things were tanks. Real strong welds, but frames weighed a lot. Kind of hard to find these things around. Anyone ever have one?




























Bars, frame, forks, headset, post,clamp, pegs, sprocket,...fishbone made most all of their components. The bars :0


----------



## Road Warrior

:uh: we had one at a shop I worked at. they weighed a ton. I don't know whatever happened to that company, haven't saw one of those in years.


----------



## kustombuilder

Got this stuff for sale.


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12420451
> *Got this stuff for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH?? :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12420451
> *Got this stuff for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did they stop using these wheels?


----------



## Toaster

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-s...QQAdIdZ94422355

im selling this


----------



## cwplanet

Saw a pink cars thread on Post Your Rides Forum.
How bout a pink bike? They were all over in the 80's. Hutch, CW, and Skyway made some bright ones.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12420451
> *Got this stuff for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i knew you liked the girlie colors! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

DAMN I LOVE THIS TOPIC....I CANT BELIEVE ALL THESE GAY ASS COLORS WERE SO DOPE BACK IN TEH 80S :uh:


----------



## Jose 420

this is a vid of my cuzz the rapper shit is just a spoof but this muthafucker can ride

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyljNsIvClY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Dec 17 2008, 08:42 PM~12459799-->
> 
> 
> 
> i knew you liked the girlie colors!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:51 PM~12439469
> *Saw a pink cars thread on Post Your Rides Forum.
> How bout a pink bike? They were all over in the 80's. Hutch, CW, and Skyway made some bright ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammmmmmmmmmmmm.I had the same one with one pc cranks. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 06:07 PM~12437527
> *why did they stop using these wheels?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which ones?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowri64_@Dec 15 2008, 04:23 PM~12436572
> *HOW MUCH??  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


make me a offer.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 17 2008, 10:20 PM~12461762
> *this is a vid of my cuzz the rapper shit is just a spoof but this muthafucker can ride
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyljNsIvClY
> *


he's not all that funny but he can ride


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 17 2008, 10:54 PM~12462134
> *:0
> dammmmmmmmmmmmm.I had the same one with one pc cranks. :0
> which ones?
> make me a offer.
> *


50.00 for the seat and the white "GT" wheels is there any cracks or defects on them?


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 20 2008, 08:38 PM~12485855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, someones gettin a great gift.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Dec 20 2008, 12:15 AM~12481198
> *50.00 for the seat and the white "GT" wheels is there any cracks or defects on them?
> *


the rims have minor stress cracks.Most all these mags do.I was going to clean them up and use them for show. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Found this corny, real corny vid from '86. The end scene- "field goal" :cheesy: 
Some classic bikes though


----------



## *New Movement Md*

This topic is BAD ASS Like FATT shoe laces. :yes:


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Nov 26 2008, 11:50 PM~12270358
> *no matter how cheap and cheesy that movie was, i still love it.  i think that opening and the school dance with all the pros from back then is the best parts of the movie.
> now, anyone got a good copy on dvd they want to send me??? :biggrin:
> *


I gots it on DVD :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 21 2008, 11:31 PM~12493725
> *Found this corny, real corny vid from '86. The end scene- "field goal"  :cheesy:
> Some classic bikes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, you think GT sponsored that movie??? :0 




> _Originally posted by trodder_@Dec 22 2008, 11:47 AM~12497173
> *I gots it on DVD  :biggrin:
> *


Can I get a copy??? :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Isn't that CHUNK from the GOONIES???


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 22 2008, 09:31 AM~12497467
> *Isn't that CHUNK from the GOONIES???
> *


Yup, 






loved that flick when I was a kid :roflmao:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 AM~12498105
> *Yup,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved that flick when I was a kid  :roflmao:
> *


this ones good to :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXgJ7X5c8cI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LXgJ7X5c8cI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SWIPH

Jus thought Id post up one of my boys Vids fROm you tube. We use to do some mad ridin when gROwin up-- and BMX shit was his passion-- now he Owns his own company called SUBROSA-- but this video is when he was ridin for KINK BMX.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FVeXFkeKuY


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 11:43 AM~12498436
> *Jus thought Id post up one of my boys Vids fROm you tube.  We use to do some mad ridin when gROwin up-- and BMX shit was his passion-- now he Owns his own company called SUBROSA-- but this video is when he was ridin for KINK BMX.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FVeXFkeKuY
> *


cool vid. Subrosa bikes are some of the nicest rides out right now.


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Dec 22 2008, 11:27 AM~12497446
> *Damn, you think GT sponsored that movie??? :0
> Can I get a copy??? :biggrin:
> *


PM me and we'll talk cuz that shit cost me a lot of time and $$$ to get.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 22 2008, 02:43 PM~12499737
> *cool vid.  Subrosa bikes are some of the nicest rides out right now.
> *


Ya-- Im pretty pROud of my little homie- he was determined at a young age to be one of the best- and he definetly is. He aint plastered all over every mag shit like that-- but in the BMX world of riders he is one of the most respected.
His line of bikes he has out are way sic-- many styles to choose fROm. Im thinkin Im gonna retire my ol S&M dirtbike and snatch up one of his real soon


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 22 2008, 05:56 PM~12501739
> *Ya-- Im pretty pROud of my little homie- he was determined at a young age to be one of the best- and he definetly is. He aint plastered all over every mag shit like that-- but in the BMX world of riders he is one of the most respected.
> His line of bikes he has out are way sic-- many styles to choose fROm. Im thinkin Im gonna retire my ol S&M dirtbike and snatch up one of his real soon
> *


why?


----------



## Road Warrior

who else remembers OZONE bikes


----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Dec 22 2008, 06:45 PM~12502152
> *why?
> *


WHY WHAT- I said a few things in here you could question if you felt the need. 

If its about retirin my S&M-- its because its a little bit short for me and I want a bike more stretched out to feel more comfortable. Ive had it since I was 13- IM 29 and Ive grown jus a little bit :biggrin: 
If you are askin why I would want one of his bike then I can laugh and answer that with a few replies. 
FOR 1-- SUBROSA has some sic ass frames-- 
FOR 2-- ITS MY HOMIES COMPANY- why wouldnt I support him- its not like its junk by any means
FOR 3-- Did I mention that SUBROSA has some sic ass frames :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

man ive always wanted to hit a concrete bowl for a session but i think my city only has 2 and there always swamped with fucking 14 year old mini bam margera's :uh: 

not to mention the snow






p.s.is my youtube post here working for anyone?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Dec 26 2008, 01:49 PM~12531174
> *who else remembers OZONE bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really have never seen an OZONE in person. Real cool bike..and those bars are  . That Tioga Compact Disk is what I'm looking for! Damn I can't find one NOS anywhere.

Nice pics by the way :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

'84 :cheesy: Almost 25 years ago!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cwplanet

Vintage GT Mach 1 ; 1985
You showed up on one of these it got serious.





































Back when GT was still made in the USA- Santa Ana, CA to be exact.


----------



## Road Warrior

ads back in the day were cool


----------



## Road Warrior

:biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior

I love the color combo


----------



## Road Warrior




----------



## cwplanet

That Skyway is one clean looking bike. Like that green laid back seat post. 
Cool pics.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 7 2008, 02:50 PM~12360332
> *This Hutch is on ebay right now.
> 
> The seller wants $6995.00 plus $100.00 to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


damn i had one of them back in 85'paid $800. for it.there were only 3 of us on honolulu hawaii that had them that time.we always use to kick back at honolulu bike shop,and race at kei'ee lagoon track on sundays.my mom kept that bike for me in storage till my nephew saw it and took it and it got stolen..i was so pissed,cuz i was gonna give it to my son,has he got older..now its gone..


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 PM~12589283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: where is this at?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 3 2009, 10:09 AM~12592718
> *:cheesy: where is this at?
> *


Its a guy's garage. It's been totally transformed into a retro BMX 80's bike shop. Guy's got like 30 of the best BMX classic bikes you have ever seen in there.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 PM~12589283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn-- look at them Bullseye 2piece cranks-- they were the only 2 piecers made.

And while Im at it --Ill mention they were my boy Ryan Shers favorite cranks dROwin up. I thought it was cool how you could look right thROugh the bottom braccet on em


----------



## robocon

all day on ebay bulleyes back in bizzzzzzzz.


----------



## cwplanet

Rockin the green mags. Anyone still have a Hutch?


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 03:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: damn I want that bike!


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 03:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn!


----------



## BadMoFo5375

DOPE TOPIC!!! I had a white skyway streetbeat wit the lavender mags! And my bro had an all chrome diamondback that got stolen while we were at the grocery store playing Galaga. He had to ride home on my pegs. Fucker cried all the way too.


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 2 2009, 11:32 PM~12589283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN I EVEN SEE E.T. IN THE BACKGROUND... :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BadMoFo5375_@Jan 5 2009, 10:40 PM~12618318
> *DOPE TOPIC!!! I had a white skyway streetbeat wit the lavender mags! And my bro had an all chrome diamondback that got stolen while we were at the grocery store playing Galaga. He had to ride home on my pegs. Fucker cried all the way too.
> *


I guess part of growing up was having to deal with at least one of your best old BMX bikes getting ripped off. I had one of my favorite bikes get stolen in front of 7-11 when I was a youngster. Damn, still remember the feeling. 

Lavender Skyway pic I found on the web. That's a hard to find that particular color combo these days. It would be cool to see more or at least someone working on a build using that color. Its different. Plus you could get away with that color back in the day without someone makin fun of it.


----------



## cwplanet

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 7 2009, 07:04 PM~12637128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Ho Ho
> *


 :0 :0 omgomgomg fap fap fap omgomgomg


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 03:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fkin dope!!


----------



## BadMoFo5375

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 6 2009, 02:43 PM~12623461
> *I guess part of growing up was having to deal with at least one of your best old BMX bikes getting ripped off.  I had one of my favorite bikes get stolen in front of 7-11 when I was a youngster.  Damn, still remember the feeling.
> 
> Lavender Skyway pic I found on the web.  That's a hard to find that particular color combo these days.  It would be cool to see more or at least someone working on a build using that color. Its different.  Plus you could get away with that color back in the day without someone makin fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN thanks homie!!! That looks EXACTLY like my old bike. 
Could you imagin if we had all kept our old shit from back in the day.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## harborareaPhil

that is one dope garage.....brings back all those bike shops....  


I just came up on a jmc mini with the thin wheels... anybody interested let me know....shipping shouldn't be much.... thing weighs a couple pounds


----------



## robocon

post pics phil


----------



## cwplanet

A crown jewel of old school freestyle


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

AT A BIKE SHOP HERE IN VEGAS


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice p. k. 


:0


----------



## rlowride

here is my current build....
S&M Holmes XL 1" threaded pitchforks
Sun Rims with GT Mohawk Hubs
DK xl square corner- would like a *******
Slam bars
S&M Grips
Shimano DX pedals, pink..
Odyssey Lay back post
Kashimax Handler. Pink.. to match
Right now there is new school redline flights on there..
But i have a set of Chrome Profiles for it.. just need a set of bearings.
No brakes right now.
But i have a set of 990's for it.

The bars will also be changed out for era correct bars, as will the seat post and seat.
Just put it together to ride it..


----------



## Infamous James

> A crown jewel of old school freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 fukkkkkkkkkkkk thats the shit right thurr


----------



## 84REGAL87

WOW-

PK RIPPER
RED Flight Cranks?!

Very Inspiring!


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 12 2009, 07:39 PM~12684323
> *A crown jewel of old school freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fuck yea


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 12 2009, 08:06 PM~12684720-->
> 
> 
> 
> AT A BIKE SHOP HERE IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those repro SE (PK) Rippers are nice rides that one right there is real cool. Does that shop have a white one?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rlowride_@Jan 13 2009, 09:37 AM~12690588
> *here is my current build....
> S&M Holmes XL 1" threaded pitchforks
> Sun Rims with GT Mohawk Hubs
> DK xl square corner- would like a *******
> Slam bars
> S&M Grips
> Shimano DX pedals, pink..
> Odyssey Lay back post
> Kashimax Handler. Pink.. to match
> Right now there is new school redline flights on there..
> But i have a set of Chrome Profiles for it.. just need a set of bearings.
> No brakes right now.
> But i have a set of 990's for it.
> 
> The bars will also be changed out for era correct bars, as will the seat post and seat.
> Just put it together to ride it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, that's a badass build. Those red flights :biggrin: . Whats that frame in the background? 



> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 13 2009, 12:37 PM~12692152
> *:0 fuck yea
> *


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 13 2009, 10:55 PM~12696066
> *Those repro SE (PK) Rippers are nice rides that one right there is real cool.  Does that shop have a white one?
> Damn bro, that's a badass build.  Those red flights  :biggrin: .  Whats that frame in the background?
> 
> *


the blue frame in the background is a 
CYCLE PRO *MACHO*
its pretty cool!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 12 2009, 09:39 PM~12684323
> *A crown jewel of old school freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i still wish i had mine.... :tears: :tears: :tears: 
MEMORIES...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jan 14 2009, 04:31 PM~12704637
> *the blue frame in the background is a
> CYCLE PRO  MACHO
> its pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a cool old bike. Looks like its had a lot of good fun use. You know what I like is fixing up these bikes and seeing kids from my block ride them around like they was meant to be. Its cool seeing the old bikes still going strong. Damn, one guy I know saved his old Gt's on Tuffs and now his kids are still riding them.


----------



## rlowride

yeah that bike was rode hard and almost thrown away...
i was at an old bike shop.. dude came from the bike.. asked the owner what to do with it.. he said throw it away..
i said i will give you 10 bucks for it to save it..
of course he took it.. still threw it away basically and made 10 bucks


----------



## cwplanet

A lot of people knocked Dimaond Backs backs back in the day. Just never in the same league as the premium makes. I liked em though. Had a Viper back in about 84 that I fixed all up with Powerlite bars, forks,... then it got jacked. 

Old Diamond backs were strong, but heavy. Frames were tough to crack if ever.

Note the heavy duty welded gusset on the old DB frme. This model was a Senior pro. Most stuff on this one is OG Diamond back including 3pc DB cranks.

I liked the decals of the old DBs too.

Diamond backs today are shit. Too bad.


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 04:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 awesome..


----------



## cwplanet

For the JMC fans

USED ITEMS:

JMC Shadow Frame 
JMC Darrel Young Forks
JMC Darrel Young Bars
Oakley b1b grips
Hutch Seatpost
Dia compe MX-1000 with tech 3 lever and cable
Campy Tippo hubs
Phil Wood 130mm spider
Hutch Beartrap pedals
Tange 125 headset in black
Skyway Pro pads in black
Black Tuf Neck

NOS ITEMS:

NOS Suntour sealed BB (black annodized)
NOS IRC Z1 front tire (2.125)
NOS Cycle Pro snakebelly (1.50)
Oakley b1b sleeves
Whale tails in black
Araya 7x chrome hoops
SST silver Dirt Skirt
Kashimax Seat
Tange chrome headset lock
Jim Melton pads (repro)


----------



## IlDuce

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/990487899.html
Hutch


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Jan 19 2009, 10:38 AM~12748426
> *http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/990487899.html
> Hutch
> *


 :0 
Dude selling it must really need cash quick. thats a good price for an 85 Hutch believe it or not.
Needs some Og Hutch "real" beartraps to make it primo though. 
Cool find IlDuce


----------



## cwplanet

Pic needs to be in this thread.


----------



## BIG L.A




----------



## BIG L.A

its not a oldschool but i painted it like it was its a mongoose so i had to paint it that classic mongoose orange it sold the first day i took it out what you think


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 23 2009, 08:06 PM~12797362
> *
> 
> *


NIce job Big L.A. Like them white spokes and the white washers on the dropouts. Just curious, what brand paint did you use? That orange looks real glossy and thick.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

I'm looking to build something like this next summer...


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 23 2009, 11:06 PM~12797362
> *
> 
> *


:0 dude lookin like an orange creamsicle rollin down the block :biggrin: just playin, nice bike


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 24 2009, 08:56 AM~12800847
> *NIce job Big L.A.  Like them white spokes and the white washers on the dropouts. Just curious, what brand paint did you use? That orange looks real glossy and thick.
> :thumbsup:
> *


it was a cheap paint i wouldnt recamend it homie it was thin as hell so i used like 2 cans to cover everything really good then i hit it with a can of krylon clear i learned to pay the extra for the better paint :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Jan 24 2009, 10:05 AM~12801225
> *:0  dude lookin like an orange creamsicle rollin down the block  :biggrin:  just playin, nice bike
> *


that was the name of the bike homie i build bikes i couldnt have as a kid my mom had 3 kids and no man so 3 4 hundred for a bike wasnt gonna happen


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 12 2009, 10:39 PM~12684323
> *A crown jewel of old school freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always wanted a gt world tour

i ended up with a laser fast times


----------



## bonitoromeo

Got a classic powerlite frame that i am tryin to get rid of. Use to race bmx bikes but stop when shattered my left arm. Paid alot of money for it back in the day. Was never touched or used. Any interest let me know. Good to see all these bmx bikes up on here. Wish i had to courage to go back and ride again.


----------



## wingnut

got an 86 haro for sale


----------



## wingnut

had to find pic


----------



## wingnut

> bikes i had gt vertigo ,comp ,pro. dyno vfr .mongoose. hutch.paterson racing. iam selling these .1 is a 86 haro.the other is a 92 diamond back with lowrider tires and rims.cant remember the spoke count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## wingnut

ttt both bikes are 4 sale make offer


----------



## lowri64

> _Originally posted by wingnut_@Jan 25 2009, 06:42 PM~12811698
> *ttt both bikes are 4 sale make offer
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE HARO??


----------



## BIG L.A

any pics of green and yellow bikes i need some modivation


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 26 2009, 02:16 PM~12819533
> *any pics of green and yellow bikes i need some modivation
> *


Check out this 1987 GT


----------



## cwplanet

Show Bike...of course its a SKYWAY :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

he will trade the haro for a mongoose decade


----------



## cwplanet

Odd color combo on this old school Haro. Check out the dropouts welded stands! And the fork stands


----------



## BIG L.A

my idea is yellow forks and bars with green grips green frame with white accents yellow tires ,white spokes yellow and white crank with a green chain


----------



## BIG L.A

and good look on the green and yellow bikes keep'um comin


----------



## cwplanet

Old School/ New School BMX gathering and show in Florida...


----------



## BIG L.A

is this the only one in florida


----------



## robocon

my latest build


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Jan 27 2009, 01:38 PM~12830334
> *is this the only one in florida
> *


So far. I'm a long way from Fla though.  Won;t make that one.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 27 2009, 03:34 PM~12831545
> *my latest build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn robocon that's real nice. Is that Bravo or a Majician?


----------



## robocon

thanks. its an 87' magician.


----------



## harborareaPhil

was moving some stuff around and forgot I even had this anyone remember the schwinn 'yo!' freestyle scooter


----------



## BIG L.A

got any pics


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2009, 02:09 AM~12834498
> * was moving some stuff around and forgot I even had this anyone remember the schwinn 'yo!' freestyle scooter
> *


 :0 

Looking around on the bay and saw this odd thing. Dont really remember them


----------



## robocon

i remember those, there a blast! from around 83'.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 28 2009, 08:31 PM~12842851
> *:0
> 
> Looking around on the bay and saw this odd thing.  Dont really remember them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I noticed the huggies in the back. gonna keep it for the kid?


----------



## BiggB420

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 28 2009, 10:31 PM~12842851
> *:0
> 
> Looking around on the bay and saw this odd thing.  Dont really remember them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I member those!!


----------



## cwplanet

http://www.freedombmx.net


----------



## cwplanet

Some cool new school sidehacks. 

If you have young cousins, kids, brothers... these things are real fun. I got a Redline with a hack welded to the frame. Some companies are making full frame sets again. The hack here is made to order by Patriot in Calif. Kind of pricey though.


----------



## cwplanet

SE retro PK ripper setup with a welded hack.


----------



## cwplanet

Here is a great exemple of a bolt-on Standard. Cool if you want to remove the hack. And dont; have to mess with cracked welds.


----------



## cwplanet

I want to know if anyone ever used this stuff in the past as a rust remover? Experiences with it and dilution? May try it on an old frame.


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 6 2009, 07:31 PM~12930330
> *I want to know if anyone ever used this stuff in the past as a rust remover? Experiences with it and dilution?  May try it on an old frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont drink it :nono:


----------



## robocon

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 6 2009, 10:31 PM~12930330
> *I want to know if anyone ever used this stuff in the past as a rust remover? Experiences with it and dilution?  May try it on an old frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


works good also known as wood bleach,you can also use CLR it's alot cheaper.


----------



## cwplanet

Bike of the Year 1983


----------



## harborareaPhil

nice


----------



## cwplanet

Would love to display my bikes like this...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 8 2009, 06:15 PM~12944083
> *Would love to display my bikes like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i would love to ride my bikes like that


----------



## Toaster

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 8 2009, 07:00 PM~12944569
> *:uh: i would love to ride my bikes like that
> *


 over a pool table and into a wall?


----------



## cwplanet

Vector , 1984, with a "luggage rack" 















Seen a lot of cool old school bikes showing up recently on Craigslist, ebay, etc...Damn economy.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 05:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had one like that but red.............  ***** took it st8 out the back of my porch ...and I lived on the 2nd story


----------



## cwplanet

:0


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 6 2009, 10:31 PM~12930330
> *I want to know if anyone ever used this stuff in the past as a rust remover? Experiences with it and dilution?  May try it on an old frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


used it, will use it,and have some!


----------



## rlowride

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 26 2009, 10:48 PM~12822633
> *Show Bike...of course its a SKYWAY  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and it was parted out!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Feb 11 2009, 06:11 PM~12976423
> *used it, will use it,and have some!
> *


  
I'm thinking about citric acid first, then I'll try the OA. I got about 2lbs of citric powder left. it works pretty good on chrome. What are the dilution ratios for OA?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Feb 8 2009, 07:31 PM~12944886
> *over a pool table and into a wall?
> *


 :uh: precisely


----------



## cwplanet

Late 1980s innovation-

"bash guard" 











Subrosa. This company makes some real great bikes.


----------



## BiggB420

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 8 2009, 03:28 PM~12941965
> *Bike of the Year 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

I had this EXACT same bike minus the number plate. Let my sis ride it to her friends house. got GANGKED!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Looney

i remember back in da day i had a light green mongoose freestyle before they started selling them at k-mart i bought that bike at da swapmeet in vegas all it needed was da rimz so i put some free wheel skyway magz the ones u turned a little screw on the back rim then they would have breakz man that bike was bad azz than less that 1 day later i parked out side my pad and ran in to get some h2o came out it was gone they left me a fuck up blue 10 speed no brakes tire were flat i was mad as hell :banghead: :rant:  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggB420

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 11:51 PM~12989033
> *i remember back in da day i had a light green mongoose freestyle before they started selling them at k-mart i bought that bike at da swapmeet in vegas all it needed was da rimz so i put some free wheel skyway magz the ones u turned a little screw on the back rim then they would have breakz man that bike was bad azz than less that 1 day later i parked out side my pad and ran in to get some h2o came out it was gone they left me a fuck up blue 10 speed no brakes tire were flat i was mad as hell  :banghead:  :rant:    :biggrin:
> *



I feel you holmes!!

I was only 6 years old, still remembr it like it was yesterday too. :angry: 

I cried and ripped up all her barbie heads off there bodys. then she beat me up. :angry: my sis is 3 years older than me.


----------



## Looney

i got a terrible 1 now itz a homie hook up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## cwplanet

?! 










saw this while skimming through ebay


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 12 2009, 09:43 PM~12988940
> *
> 
> Subrosa.  This company makes some real great bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im glad you likethe SUBROSA BIKES- thats my Lil Homie RYAN SHERS company. Im oretty sure you have heard me say that before in here-- but I am very proud and wil say it quite often :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Well Swiph, I'd be proud of that comany too. Those bikes are solid. One of the few companies I;d buy a new setup from these days. Really hope it lasts. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Old School


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 15 2009, 08:30 AM~13007857
> *Well Swiph, I'd be proud of that comany too. Those bikes are solid. One of the few companies I;d buy a new setup from these days. Really hope it lasts.  :thumbsup:
> *


You can bet its gonna last-- Ryan is one of the most determined people to ever peddle a bike-- and they have a very big following already.. People are lovin them bikes :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

25th Anniversary Syway T/A 
retro frame and fork set released at the end of 2008. 

Skyway is going to do another frame and fork set limited release of the same frame and fork seen here, but the larger 24 in. cruiser version...sometime later this year.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 15 2009, 09:14 PM~13012573
> *You can bet its gonna last-- Ryan is one of the most determined people to ever peddle a bike-- and they have a very big following already.. People are lovin them bikes :biggrin:
> *


does he have any with unicorn stickers 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A

what year do you think this gt is i got it today for 25 bucks its a interceptor


----------



## BIG L.A




----------



## BIG L.A

i think its late 80s early 90s any way 25buck cant beat that


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 17 2009, 02:43 PM~13030379
> *what year do you think this gt is i got it today for 25 bucks its a interceptor
> 
> *


Its more like early 90s to mid 90s- and its retails price was like $250.. Well- close to it 
Im thinkin it is like a 95 if I have to pic a certain year...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@Feb 17 2009, 02:45 PM~13030400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$25 buck? Damn lucky. Soak that frame/fork/ crank in a little acid bath and watch it come out like shiny new. Lot of possibilities for a rehab right there.
Get rid of that kickstand lol :biggrin: 

Nice find.


----------



## cwplanet

Mongoose Decade 
This is a 1987, hard to find lavender components. specially that sprocket


----------



## Road Warrior

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 17 2009, 10:35 PM~13035172
> *Mongoose Decade
> This is a 1987,  hard to find lavender components. specially that sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13023093
> *25th Anniversary Syway T/A
> retro frame and fork set released at the end of 2008.
> 
> Skyway is going to do another frame and fork set limited release of the same frame and fork seen here, but the larger 24 in. cruiser version...sometime later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BASH3R

Always loved these old bmx bikes


----------



## ktownlowrider323

Great topic guys, great to see all this BMX History,amazing stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

They moved this topic here from "Off Topic"


----------



## lesstime

any word on this if its true or not had one want to get it back but the guy dont want to sale it so ill get this if it comes out


> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13023093
> *25th Anniversary Syway T/A
> retro frame and fork set released at the end of 2008.
> 
> Skyway is going to do another frame and fork set limited release of the same frame and fork seen here, but the larger 24 in. cruiser version...sometime later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cwplanet

Hard to get, the 20" sold out quick last year, they only made 500 frame and fork repro sets.

Word is that this year you got to get on a waiting list to get the 24" frame and fork cruiser setup. Badass bike when its built up though.  

If you decide to get one best of luck.


----------



## lesstime

damn they need to make more 20 '' i dont like 24 ''


----------



## mitchell26

my mates custom build on a subrosa brakeless frame..thing weighed pretty much nothing.


----------



## cwplanet

A couple of old school racer Schwinns!


----------



## cwplanet

Old Rusty Frame been hangin in the back of the garage for over 20 years.


----------



## cwplanet

Had a real rainy couple of days with nothin to do so...


----------



## cwplanet

After 24 hours and alots of buffing/ scrubbing
Ready to build.. :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

this is a strip down pic im Going with the scraper look this year. all red/yellow checkered frame.


----------



## cwplanet

Darth Maul Edition...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055383
> *A couple of old school racer Schwinns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have better pics of the second one. I have never seen a schwinn frame like that.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 08:31 PM~13080466
> *do you have better pics of the second one. I have never seen a schwinn frame like that.
> *


Sorry only one pic of that one from a European site. Thought it looked different too for a Schwinn. Like a modified Scrambler. Also looked through archived shots of lat 60s -70s Schwinns and they all had the curved downtube. Must be a mod.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 23 2009, 04:47 PM~13088395
> *Sorry only one pic of that one from a European site.  Thought it looked different too for a Schwinn. Like a modified Scrambler. Also looked through archived shots of lat 60s -70s Schwinns and they all had the curved downtube.  Must be a mod.
> *


yes sir. only 20inch you will find with a bar like that is a Fastback I believe


----------



## cwplanet

Like this color...

















and those painted rims...


----------



## thomy205

my old dyno air back in 94 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

FUCK BMX!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 12:10 AM~13105059
> *FUCK BMX!!!!!
> *


You are kiddin right???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 12:25 AM~13105153
> *You are kiddin right???
> *


No Im not. I dont care about bmx.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 12:34 AM~13105216
> *No Im not. I dont care about bmx.
> *


Well then you shouldnt even come in this topic.. I HAVENT YET SEEN ONE BMX GUY go into any LRB topic and SAY FUC LOWRIDER BIKES.. you should have some respect.. Especialy bein the PRESIDENT OF A CLUB-- that pretty bad. Its all good if you dont like BMX-- but to look so pathetic in showin it the way you did with your post is NOT PRESIDENTIAL LIKE AT ALL.. 
I love LOWRIDER BIKES-- CLASSIC BIKE- AND BMX BIKES-- so dont come bac at me with no bullshit......


----------



## SWIPH

Ive been slaccin on nost postin my old S&M DIRTBIKE--- buit here it is. for yall. Ive had this since I was like 13yrs old.. It has OG REDLINE FLIGHT 3pieces- WIth the best bars ever-- the Powerlites (curved hand grips). OH YEAH- and it has PITBULL BRAKES Bac in the day my buddy Ryan was usin it to do Jumpin contest-- he liked it cause it was so damn heavy- and indestructable- He called it his thrasher bike--LOL. Well anyways-- It use to have SUNS RIMS- and TNT REVOLVER hub-- but he like em so much that He tossed em on his Regular Jumpin bike-- and since I wasnt doin things like him- I jus said fuc it.. He replaced em with some Peregrine Rims and Hubs- nothin special- but it was cool. He also swapped out mY S&M PITCH FORKS with these UGPs- oh yeah and I got the POWERLITE BARS off of him at my request for lettin him get my parts. He got my S7M DRAG BARS in exchange... Anyways-- this is my baby -- even though it feels to small to ride for me now- Ill hang onto it forever... Im gonna grab a SUBROSA CRUISER here soon from My Boy RYAN (he owns SUBROSA) SO-- Ill post it when I get it..
Heres some pics now that I wrote this book for yall :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 12:57 PM~13109071
> *Well then you shouldnt even come in this topic.. I HAVENT YET SEEN ONE BMX GUY go into any LRB topic and SAY FUC LOWRIDER BIKES.. you should have some respect.. Especialy bein the PRESIDENT OF A CLUB-- that pretty bad. Its all good if you dont like BMX-- but to look so pathetic in showin it the way you did with your post is NOT PRESIDENTIAL LIKE AT ALL..
> I love LOWRIDER BIKES-- CLASSIC BIKE- AND BMX BIKES-- so dont come bac at me with no bullshit......
> *


Did I hurt your feelings? :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13109308
> *Did I hurt your feelings?  :dunno:
> *




MAN- you need to chec aROund-- MY FEELIN DONT GET HURT.. I jus hate how everybody is always SPEAKIN BOUT UNITY and yet continue to hate on each other.. I mean- who gives a fuc if you like BMX or dont like it- IF YOU DONT LIKE EM- then why did you even come in this topic?? STOP RUNNIN AROUND MY QUESTIONS AND BE STRAIGHT UP.. we all know the answer-- and it only takes one line for you to say it.
"CAUSE I WANNA TALK SHIT"-- thats the bottom line.. 

If you want respect- then you should give respect. You make you club look bad by speakin dumb shit like that, I talk alot of shit--- BUT I SPEAK THE TRUTH.. IF I SAY SOMETHIN THAT PEEPS DONT LIKE_ MAJORITY OF THE TIME-- 95% of the people payin attention agree with me. SO_ why dont you jus stic to what you like--- it would make more sense-- DONT YOU THINK?????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13109287
> *Ive been slaccin on nost postin my old S&M DIRTBIKE--- buit here it is. for yall. Ive had this since I was like 13yrs old.. It has OG REDLINE FLIGHT 3pieces- WIth the best bars ever-- the Powerlites (curved hand grips). OH YEAH- and it has PITBULL BRAKES  Bac in the day my buddy Ryan was usin it to do Jumpin contest-- he liked it cause it was so damn heavy- and indestructable- He called it his thrasher bike--LOL. Well anyways-- It use to have SUNS RIMS- and TNT REVOLVER hub-- but he like em so much that He tossed em on his Regular Jumpin bike-- and since I wasnt doin things like him- I jus said fuc it.. He replaced em with some Peregrine Rims and Hubs- nothin special- but it was cool. He also swapped out mY S&M PITCH FORKS with these UGPs- oh yeah and I got the POWERLITE BARS off of him at my request for lettin him get my parts. He got my S7M DRAG BARS in exchange... Anyways-- this is my baby -- even though it feels to small to ride for me now- Ill hang onto it forever... Im gonna grab a  SUBROSA CRUISER here soon from My Boy RYAN (he owns SUBROSA)  SO-- Ill post it when I get it..
> Heres some pics now that I wrote this book for yall :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why don't you ride that to that little P&S gas station instead of that big ass Schwinn?
You'd probably get around alot better in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 03:29 PM~13110343
> *MAN- you need to chec aROund-- MY FEELIN DONT GET HURT.. I jus hate how everybody is always SPEAKIN BOUT UNITY and yet continue to hate on each other..  I mean- who gives a fuc if you like BMX or dont like it- IF YOU DONT LIKE EM- then why did you even come in this topic??  STOP RUNNIN AROUND MY QUESTIONS AND BE STRAIGHT UP.. we all know the answer-- and it only takes one line for you to say it.
> "CAUSE I WANNA TALK SHIT"-- thats the bottom line..
> 
> If you want respect- then you should give respect. You make you club look bad by speakin dumb shit like that,  I talk alot of shit--- BUT I SPEAK THE TRUTH.. IF I SAY SOMETHIN THAT PEEPS DONT LIKE_ MAJORITY OF THE TIME-- 95% of the people payin attention agree with me.  SO_ why dont you jus stic to what you like--- it would make more sense-- DONT YOU THINK?????????
> *


I think you did get your feelings hurt because you replied to my comment about me saying fuck bmx. Otherwise you would not have said anything. That is the truth.

Plenty of people have posted fuck lowrider bikes and I dont say anything. More people on this site hate lowrider bikes then anything else. I dont care what people say about them at. That is the truth. 

This is a forum where people are open to say whatever they want. You are free to tell me that you dont like my comments or me/club etc. Just like I have the right to say whatever I want. So if I dont like bmx bikes or lettuce then Im going to say it. This topic used to be in off topic. It wasnt started by anyone from the bike forums. And I dont want to speak for everyone that posts in the bike forums but Im pretty sure that most of them dont like them either. 

I know the majority of the people in the bike forums personally because I have met them. Some of them like me, some dont, oh well. So they know when Im fucking around and when Im not. You are not able to tell the difference because you are pretty much an outsider to this section of the forums. That is why you are upset over this and that is the truth. 

Ask me any questions and I will tell you the truth homie.


----------



## POISON 831

IN MY OPINION*FUCK BMX BIKES!!!*... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13111559
> *IN MY OPINIONFUCK BMX BIKES!!!...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Feb 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13110412
> *Why don't you ride that to that little P&S gas station instead of that big ass Schwinn?
> You'd probably get around alot better in the snow :biggrin:
> *


Wheres the P&S gas station?? and my Schwinn holds more grocery bags


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 05:46 PM~13111559
> *IN MY OPINIONFUCK BMX BIKES!!!...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah I kind of feel that the mods should have left it on Off Topic, that's why I started it there, so not to offend anyone here. Don;t know why it got moved. 

Me personally , have a lot of respect and admire builders and restorers of all old bikes. Where I'm at a lot of kids come around with their lowrider bikes and we help them order parts, remove rust, show them how to care for their bikes...etc. A lot of these youngsters have no one to show them how to put together a bottom bracket, change a tube, etc... so we show them.
Most of them come around with old beat up BMX bikes though that their parents get at garage sales and swap meets, so its cool to inspire them to take care of what they got and show em a little history of what those bikes were like back in the day. Maybe one day they can step it up to get or fabricate their own low- which is a healthy goal to have. I'm comin in this Bike forum more often than before and see a lot of real amazing lowrider bikes that I could never build, so much respect to you guys and your craftsmanship. 
Anyways, now that the topic is here people will have their opinions about BMX and I'm cool with whatever. 

One of my favorites...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13109287
> *Ive been slaccin on nost postin my old S&M DIRTBIKE--- buit here it is. for yall. Ive had this since I was like 13yrs old.. It has OG REDLINE FLIGHT 3pieces- WIth the best bars ever-- the Powerlites (curved hand grips). OH YEAH- and it has PITBULL BRAKES  Bac in the day my buddy Ryan was usin it to do Jumpin contest-- he liked it cause it was so damn heavy- and indestructable- He called it his thrasher bike--LOL. Well anyways-- It use to have SUNS RIMS- and TNT REVOLVER hub-- but he like em so much that He tossed em on his Regular Jumpin bike-- and since I wasnt doin things like him- I jus said fuc it.. He replaced em with some Peregrine Rims and Hubs- nothin special- but it was cool. He also swapped out mY S&M PITCH FORKS with these UGPs- oh yeah and I got the POWERLITE BARS off of him at my request for lettin him get my parts. He got my S7M DRAG BARS in exchange... Anyways-- this is my baby -- even though it feels to small to ride for me now- Ill hang onto it forever... Im gonna grab a  SUBROSA CRUISER here soon from My Boy RYAN (he owns SUBROSA)  SO-- Ill post it when I get it..
> Heres some pics now that I wrote this book for yall :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Been waiting for you to post that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13112740
> *
> One of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember stealing those for the cranks and chainwheels


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13112760
> *Been waiting for you to post that one.  :thumbsup:
> *



YA-- Ive been wantin to- jus been slaccin. I still need to clean it up-- but If I waited to do that I would never get the pix posted :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 

1980 Mongoose 24 in
classic vinyl padset, triple-trap pedals


----------



## RUFFCUTT

THIS AINT NO BMX,BUT SHE SURE IS A HUFFY :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 28 2009, 12:24 PM~13137890
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 1980 Mongoose 24 in
> classic vinyl padset, triple-trap pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive been looking at 26s prices aint bad either


----------



## asco1

my baby


----------



## asco1

my SCHWINN


----------



## MTX686

^^^VERY NICE! Where can i get some mag rims?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 28 2009, 11:24 AM~13137890
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 1980 Mongoose 24 in
> classic vinyl padset, triple-trap pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gotta love the triple traps- thats whats on my S&M-- but I lost my cages years ago (RYAN needed em-LOL)


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT+Mar 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13148901-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS AINT NO BMX,BUT SHE SURE IS A HUFFY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13149025
> *ive been looking at 26s prices aint bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Texas Fireman's Cruiser, they make some huge BMX frames 26's and another company called Thursday Bikes. Both USA made and tough :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:36 AM~13151364
> *my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What make is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 12:59 PM~13154355
> *^^^VERY NICE! Where can i get some mag rims?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skyway still makin the TUFF Wheels. Im ordering a set of whites soon for my current Old School Restoration
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 04:00 PM~13155824
> *Gotta love the  triple traps- thats whats on my S&M-- but I lost my cages years ago (RYAN needed em-LOL)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Hey Swiph, ask em about any L.A. or Orange County shops they deal with that handle Subrosa. I think one is StreetMafia BMX, but want to know of any others.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13159733
> *:cheesy:
> Check out Texas Fireman's Cruiser, they make some huge BMX frames 26's and another company called Thursday Bikes.  Both USA made and tough  :biggrin:
> What make is that?
> 
> *


its called the SledgeHammer. ive been looking at their bikes too but i think im gonna single speed a 14inch 26" frame or shop for a 26" single speed trailbike cause i need the shok fork.


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 3 2009, 05:43 AM~13159733
> *What make is that?
> *


dunno - guess it's an old cheap 80s german brand.


----------



## cwplanet

Badass VDC


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13171545
> *Badass VDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mags and white walls :biggrin: , what a pain in the ass to mount and take off.


----------



## lb808

http://cgi.ebay.com/84-Skyway-TA-SHOW-BIKE...%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/PK-Ripper-frame-SE-Rac...%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=260368376992


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 4 2009, 01:44 AM~13174637
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/84-Skyway-TA-SHOW-BIKE...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PK-Ripper-frame-SE-Rac...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=260368376992
> *


Damn, two days left on this one and its already over a $$Grand, wonder what the guys reserve is?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13111559
> *IN MY OPINIONFUCK BMX BIKES!!!...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet

85 VDC


----------



## cwplanet

Lots of old school 70s and 80s stuff


----------



## cwplanet

Something thats great about living in LA/OC area. One weekend I can go to a really cool lowrider bike show like this one in Santa Ana a two weeks ago,










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468318

...then hit up an old school BMX show a few weeks later.  If you're a bike fanatic who loves all types of bikes... it doesnt get better.

Here's some picks from todays show in Los Angeles County Peck Park (Arcadia)


----------



## cwplanet

Real nice GT Cruiser here...


----------



## cwplanet

Voris Dixon (VDC) start making bikes again? Heres two prototypes check out those forks.


----------



## cwplanet

This Free Agent was real nice...with fresh white pool tires too.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

:cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

dammm thats cool shyt ...when i seen peck park i thought it was here nearby in san pedro... ''


----------



## BackBumper559

1 MICO MINI
2 EXPERTZ
1 JR
LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## kustombuilder

we went to eat at the TGI fridays at Knotts berry farm over the weekend.They had a mint Hutch Pro racer on the wall.I want to rob that place. :0


----------



## FIREMAN63

:wow: I CAN RELATE TO A LOT OF THAT BMX STUFF 
I RACED IN 79 -86 MY HOME TRACK WAS WYLAND WAY TRACK IN MONROVIA CA 
ALSO RACED AZUSA , PIPELINE IN UPLAND , SURE KEEPED MY ASS OUT OF TROUBLE , TO BAD MY HOUSE BURNED DOWN IN 1986 , I STARTED OFF WITH A HEAVY ASS MONGOOSE , FINISHED OFF WITH A NATIONAL PRO 20 INCH 
THOSE WERE THE DAYZ FOR SURE :biggrin: TOP OF LINE EVERYTHING ALMOST BECAME FACTORY RIDER , BUT POPS HAD TO WORK NO TIME TO DRIVE ME ALL OVER THE COUNTRY ,,


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

My daily after 15 something yrs.I ride it as much as i can. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2009, 08:27 AM~14410968
> *My daily after 15 something yrs.I ride it as much as i can. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
Bet thers a lot of good memories with that one. Heard from someone else on here that the TGI Fridays in Compton also has some old school BMX bikes hangin in the walls but havnt been to check it out yet.

Another Performer from the Peck Park show


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 8 2009, 01:21 PM~14412946
> *
> Bet thers a lot of good memories with that one.  Heard from someone else on here that the TGI Fridays in Compton also has some old school BMX bikes hangin in the walls but havnt been to check it out yet.
> 
> Another Performer from the Peck Park show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to go to the one in cpt. :0


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 30 2008, 02:59 PM~11216667
> *GT Interector i have for sale.
> And my Gt performer i still ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have one that i still ride..actally 2 of them... i raced one of them..my number was 213 when i used to race


----------



## bigblockthing

every tgi fridays all over the country has an old skool bmx hanging on the wall..but they just put screws through whatever..theres a nice old gt performer in one near me and they destroyed the rims with screws...but it has breaks i can use...im bringin tools next time i go haha


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Aug 3 2009, 07:53 PM~14665358
> *every tgi fridays all over the country has an old skool bmx hanging on the wall..but they just put screws through whatever..theres a nice old gt performer in one near me and they destroyed the rims with screws...but it has breaks i can use...im bringin tools next time i go haha
> *



:tears:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 13 2009, 12:33 PM~14758569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 13 2009, 12:34 PM~14758579
> *clean
> *


Yeah its a beautiful bike. The guy sold it last week for $1800.00


----------



## cwplanet

85 Haro


----------



## cwplanet

Garage Magazine


----------



## kustombuilder

nice PK. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Finally got a pic of that Redline at TGI Fridays / Compton 










:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats up david?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SICK!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's my lil Dyno VFR, I just redid.....


before...









after....










now.....


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's one I did a while back.Dinky Dyno

before....










after....


----------



## King Of Rimz

my next 2 projects GT Jr. Performer....











and another Dinky Dyno


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Aug 22 2009, 04:21 PM~14849324-->
> 
> 
> 
> here's my lil Dyno VFR, I just redid.....
> before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Aug 22 2009, 04:22 PM~14849334
> *here's one I did a while back.Dinky Dyno
> 
> before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Those came out looking real nice. Seen some Dynos on LA area Craigslist once in a while. One day I'll pick one up.


----------



## cwplanet

:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

man, i love seeing all the bmx love

if it wasn't for bmx id probably be dead


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 26 2009, 08:20 AM~14885347
> *Those came out looking real nice. Seen some Dynos on LA area Craigslist once in a while. One day I'll pick one up.
> *


I'm selling my chrome dinky, lmk


----------



## kustombuilder

Thinking of selling my GT Performer mags.Anybody interested?
OG GT Mags


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2009, 02:18 PM~15004192
> *Thinking of selling my GT Performer mags.Anybody interested?
> OG GT Mags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammit! if i had some spare cash :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 7 2009, 01:19 PM~15004207
> *dammit!  if i had some spare cash :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

i have a few other things im going to post i need to sell.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

SWEET!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Pink Skyway pegs.Slightly used.I have had these for awhile.


----------



## kustombuilder

OG performer Seat.Good cond.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15004334
> *OG performer Seat.Good cond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My ass hurts just looking at that seat.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2009, 01:43 PM~15004363
> *My ass hurts just looking at that seat.
> *


your use to a cusion seat. :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

how much David, for both seat and mags?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15008964
> *how much David, for both seat and mags?
> *


pm me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cwplanet

Not really BMX, 

-but hope a lot of OC/ Santa Ana come out to support/ see some incredible lowrider bikes at this show.


----------



## cwplanet

:cheesy: Random old school pic/










Thats a 1979 Kent :cheesy:


----------



## el_rubee

any one kno wer i can get the old'skoo colored bmx tires?


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Sep 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15063738
> *any one kno wer i can get the old'skoo colored bmx tires?
> *



i had a ton kickin around.. now im down to a set of whites set of blues set of reds that are all skinwall.. then a set of yellows that are black wall.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart+Sep 12 2009, 11:48 PM~15064201-->
> 
> 
> 
> i had a ton kickin around.. now im down to a set of whites set of blues set of reds that are all skinwall.. then a set of yellows that are black wall.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el_rubee_@Sep 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15063738
> *any one kno wer i can get the old'skoo colored bmx tires?
> *


let me look for the website.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@Sep 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15063738
> *any one kno wer i can get the old'skoo colored bmx tires?
> *


www.porkchopbmx.com  
www.bmxplanet.com


----------



## el_rubee

kool guys ! thanks for the info .


any 24" bmx crusiers 4/sale out there?...old skool bikes not new skool.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 26 2009, 03:23 PM~14885383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this should be good luv seein them old skool bmx bikes, might have to watch the movie rad before i go


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 2 2009, 04:24 AM~13148901
> *THIS AINT NO BMX,BUT SHE SURE IS A HUFFY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

not sure how many people are into FLATLAND bmx,i myself used to mess around once in a wile.
ne ways this sunday is a session goin on at venice beach, should be pretty good.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Sep 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15069807-->
> 
> 
> 
> www.porkchopbmx.com
> www.bmxplanet.com
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got some nice white gum walls from them recently.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crenshaw magraw_@Sep 15 2009, 08:53 PM~15093662
> *not sure how many people are into FLATLAND bmx,i myself used to mess around once in a wile.
> ne ways this sunday is a session goin on at venice beach, should be pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 14 2009, 11:03 PM~15084542
> *this should be good luv seein them old skool bmx bikes, might have to watch the movie rad before i go
> *


 :uh: NO Dick..... :biggrin: mostly swap and race, not really much freestyling....I'll be out there, hit me up


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 17 2009, 04:17 AM~15104096
> *:uh: NO Dick..... :biggrin:  mostly swap and race, not really much freestyling....I'll be out there, hit me up
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 17 2009, 10:33 PM~15115330
> *
> *


you gonna go Angelo?


----------



## el_rubee

any ol'skoo 24" cruisers 4/sale out-there?...post them up!


----------



## el_rubee

TTT


----------



## cwplanet

Mid 70s Evel Knievel :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

just finished this one earlier tonight. 1987 GT Jr. Performer 16" :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 PM~15224682
> *just finished this one earlier tonight. 1987 GT Jr. Performer 16"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
Nice build-got that sprocket color matched too


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 30 2009, 05:34 AM~15226289
> *
> Nice build-got that sprocket color matched too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 8 2009, 12:21 PM~14412946
> *
> Bet thers a lot of good memories with that one.  Heard from someone else on here that the TGI Fridays in Compton also has some old school BMX bikes hangin in the walls but havnt been to check it out yet.
> 
> Another Performer from the Peck Park show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i had performer my brother got it for me wish i still had it


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

A few great weekends passed by the OG Mikes lowrider bike and car show in Santa Ana...

Lot of local clubs representing bad ass bikes...and good food too.












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496764


Then a quick ride up to Bellflower for the BMX revival- 
































































Had to leave early but we saw some real cool16 inch GT's rolling in and a few nice cruisers.


----------



## King Of Rimz

CW IS that your red dyno?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 15 2009, 07:44 PM~15371606
> *CW IS that your red dyno?
> *


Naw-- but wish I had a Dyno nice as that. See that thing at all the events. Shoulve had your dinkys out there next time


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 15 2009, 08:20 PM~15372161
> *Naw-- but wish I had a Dyno nice as that.  See that thing at all the events. Shoulve had your dinkys out there next time
> *


I did, got there late, had to work  my homie and his cousin were out there in a powder blue GT jr. and 2 Dinky Dyno;s


----------



## cwplanet

:biggrin: 
Yeah OK I saw those in the lot as I was leaving- super-clean builds. Too bad I didn;t get a pic though.


----------



## cwplanet

SE Bikes 2010 completes 

http://www.sebikes.com/

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

*This was always my favorite bike, never had one though*


----------



## King Of Rimz

my new acquisition....
1989 Dinky Dyno


----------



## kustombuilder

Old school freestyle skyway pegs.make me a offer.












some old school OG Gt Mags.Some minor stress cracks but overall great cond for thier age.Will clean up nice.Make me a offer.












Might consider selling my GT.I have had it for a long time.If the offer is right i will consider it.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15389162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was always my favorite bike, never had one though
> *


Seen your work on the other thread. :thumbsup: D Twist


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 17 2009, 09:37 PM~15390307
> *my new acquisition....
> 1989 Dinky Dyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro where you keep coming up with these little Dynos! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2009, 08:48 AM~15392076
> *Old school freestyle skyway pegs.make me a offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some old school OG Gt Mags.Some minor stress cracks but overall great cond for thier age.Will clean up nice.Make me a offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might consider selling my GT.I have had it for a long time.If the offer is right i will consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope things work out so you don't have to sell your Performer.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15389162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was always my favorite bike, never had one though
> *


i had one for a while, cracked the frame


----------



## Kandy Drippa

picked up a KHE about a month ago to get back into flatland, not as good as i used to be 6-7 years ago but i got a tennis court a block from my house i been fuckin around a little bit its coming back to me :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 21 2009, 11:15 AM~15422328
> *picked up a KHE about a month ago to get back into flatland, not as good as i used to be 6-7 years ago but i got a tennis court a block from my house i been fuckin around a little bit its coming back to me  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that an aluminium frame?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15347313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I found some of those double crossbar Perigrines in my stuff the other day


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 21 2009, 10:15 AM~15422328
> *picked up a KHE about a month ago to get back into flatland, not as good as i used to be 6-7 years ago but i got a tennis court a block from my house i been fuckin around a little bit its coming back to me  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bike. Even nicer Caddy in the background


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 21 2009, 03:38 PM~15425414
> *I found some of those double crossbar Perigrines in my stuff the other day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 19 2009, 09:30 PM~15406802
> *Seen your work on the other thread.  :thumbsup: D Twist
> *


*Thank you*


----------



## joe bristol

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15347313
> *A few great weekends passed by the OG Mikes lowrider bike and car show in Santa Ana...
> 
> Lot of local clubs representing bad ass bikes...and good food too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496764
> Then a quick ride up to Bellflower for the BMX revival-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to leave early but we saw some real cool16 inch GT's rolling in and a few nice cruisers.
> *


nice pics man . how have you been


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 21 2009, 04:35 PM~15425380
> *is that an aluminium frame?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 19 2009, 07:32 PM~15406850
> *Damn bro where you keep coming up with these little Dynos!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


this one came from Florida.It's just a matter of hunting them down


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15433612
> *nice pics man . how have you been
> *


Good Joe- hope you get a good turn out on the 8th.


----------



## cwplanet

The latest addition...









My daughter had Bellflower track all to herself Saturday morning to take it out










:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 28 2009, 06:25 PM~15496818
> *The latest addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had Bellflower track all to herself Saturday morning to take it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firme64impala

For anyone interested I listed a NOS old school BMX Browning 2 Speed chain ring on eBay, item #230394848815. The reserve is $ 250.00. Thanks


----------



## cwplanet

Old School Patterson


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 2 2009, 07:23 PM~15542266
> *Old School Patterson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ACS Z rimz :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## el_rubee

TO THE TOP


----------



## cwplanet

9th annual Midwest Oldschool BMX Show 

Freedom BMX Fund Raiser
Saturday February 13th 2010
Ford Union Hall Local # 551
13550 Torrence Ave, Chicago Illinois
OLDSCHOOL BMX BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP


----------



## cwplanet

S&M


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 13 2010, 04:48 PM~16603412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 13 2010, 03:48 PM~16603412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I'll be out there saturday, look for me in my Jr. Performer :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 10 2010, 09:05 PM~16854772
> *:wow:  I'll be out there saturday, look for me in my Jr. Performer  :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my older brother had one just like that it reminds me of a old ass movie called RAD


----------



## cwplanet

> :wow: I'll be out there saturday, look for me in my Jr. Performer :happysad:





> :wow:



:biggrin: 



> Mongoose Decade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my older brother had one just like that it reminds me of a old ass movie called RAD
Click to expand...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 13 2010, 03:48 PM~16603412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

















































Some real nice old school stuff out there yesterday.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

:wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What does bmx stand for?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

my 2001 gt interceptor








me and my 1998 gt interceptor expert


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Mar 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17020453-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:14 PM~17020845
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17020888
> *What does bmx stand for?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bicycle Motocross
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Mar 28 2010, 12:50 AM~17021673
> *my 2001 gt interceptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my 1998 gt interceptor expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   

Came up on this... '84 Expert Californian 










Was anyone at Whittier today Old school BMX BBQ?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 3 2010, 06:54 PM~17087646
> *
> Bicycle Motocross
> 
> 
> Came up on this... '84 Expert Californian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone at Whittier today Old school BMX BBQ?*



I was trying to go, but it was kinda cold for my kid, so I just stayed home  regret not going, it looked like a good show.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 3 2010, 06:54 PM~17087646
> *
> Bicycle Motocross
> 
> 
> Came up on this... '84 Expert Californian
> no thanks man im more of a gt kind of person but still thank´s tho clean bike too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone at Whittier today Old school BMX BBQ?
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

oh shit i read wrong my bad i thought you were trying to sell it to me my bad :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I might be selling these 1980's vintage green, skyway 2, tuffwheels soon!!!!
freewheel, sealed bearings, 20" rims, matching front and rear wheel.
serial numbers for wheels are: #1459787 and #1460070
looking to get 175 bucks plus shipping, they are in mint condition









I know they sell for 150 plus used, and green is the rarest color.
my price will be negotiable if I do sell, but no lowballers
my asking price is about the lowest I will go.


----------



## lesstime

man thats a deal wish i had my skyway t/a still i put them on it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2010, 07:34 PM~17154298
> *man thats a deal wish i had my skyway t/a still i put them on it
> *


yessir its the deal of the year, i want to get rid of them because i could put the dough into blue crush, but then i dont want to sell them because i know 10 -15 yrs from now these wheels gonna be worth crazy loot, being that they obsolete and in mint condition.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2010, 05:32 AM~17151018
> *I might be selling these 1980's vintage green, skyway 2, tuffwheels soon!!!!
> freewheel, sealed bearings, 20" rims, matching front and rear wheel.
> serial numbers for wheels are: #1459787 and #1460070
> looking to get 175 bucks plus shipping, they are in mint condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they sell for 150 plus used, and green is the rarest color.
> my price will be negotiable if I do sell, but no lowballers
> my asking price is about the lowest I will go.
> *


they sold


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2010, 08:01 PM~17155307
> *they sold
> *


Someone got a real good deal


----------



## elspock84

got my mini scrambler in today :biggrin:


----------



## martinez7990

I remember those days. Someone got a real good deal.Back when all I had to worry about was doing my home work.
________________________________________
Hotels Ballina


----------



## King Of Rimz

My new build, 1996 Dyno VFR 24" , I needed something to ride around on....










quick spray bomb....









trip out on the NOS GT bolts :biggrin: :happysad: 



























so far....


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 13 2010, 09:17 PM~17185640-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my mini scrambler in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship: Schwinns .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Apr 13 2010, 10:10 PM~17186253
> *My new build, 1996 Dyno VFR 24" , I needed something to ride around on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick spray bomb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip out on the NOS GT bolts  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I need a crankset like that. Badass setup right there. Might be a cool ride to take out to one of those L.A. Subway series rides. Heard they had over 100 riders out in Hollywood last weekend.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 14 2010, 07:25 PM~17195382
> *:worship:  Schwinns .
> Damn I need a crankset like that.  Badass setup right there. Might be a cool ride to take out to one of those L.A. Subway series rides. Heard they had over 100 riders out in Hollywood last weekend.*



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

heres mine its a schwinn predator i picked up a few months ago,its my first bmx i always cruised sting rays all my life..


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 08:48 PM~17362244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine its a schwinn predator i picked up a few months ago,its my first bmx i always cruised sting rays all my life..
> *


Thats a nice old Predator


----------



## cwplanet

:0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i havnt seen this thread in a while... im gonna have to post up the gt performer, ive been trying to go riding everyday now that its nice out. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 2 2010, 11:55 AM~17365809
> *i havnt seen this thread in a while... im gonna have to post up the gt performer, ive been trying to go riding everyday now that its nice out. :biggrin:
> *


Post that GT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 4 2010, 09:08 PM~17392456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

My new project... picked her up today. Little ruff but I think she's restorable.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 6 2010, 12:54 AM~17406513
> *My new project... picked her up today.  Little ruff but I think she's restorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had that same one. :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2010, 06:56 AM~17408099
> *i had that same one. :cheesy:
> *


You have any parts for sale?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 17 2009, 06:15 PM~15389162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was always my favorite bike, never had one though
> *


that was the most expensive bike i ever had as a kid... i had the first year they had the built in seatpost clamp with the 2 bolts, i think it was an 85? :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 08:48 PM~17362244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine its a schwinn predator i picked up a few months ago,its my first bmx i always cruised sting rays all my life..
> *


sweet.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 2 2010, 11:55 AM~17365809
> *i havnt seen this thread in a while... im gonna have to post up the gt performer, ive been trying to go riding everyday now that its nice out. :biggrin:
> *


come down to L.A., I just participated in a bad ass run on saturday night, from Hollywood to Downtown. 272 riders.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Father and Son GT Performers....









my brother and his son's bikes...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 10 2010, 09:58 PM~17448418
> *Father and Son GT Performers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother and his son's bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


son of a bitch, i want those :wow:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17448418
> *Father and Son GT Performers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother and his son's bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cwplanet

Gonna try to get in on this ...












With this...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 10 2010, 07:58 PM~17448418
> *Father and Son GT Performers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother and his son's bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are so cool!! i would love to find one of those for my son. i think ive seen those on bmxmuseum before...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 6 2010, 11:10 AM~17409121
> *You have any parts for sale?
> *


what are you looking for?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 12 2010, 06:21 PM~17470267
> *Gonna try to get in on this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

my 2 mini scramblers


----------



## King Of Rimz

my nephew's GT Jr. Performer


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17502724-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 mini scramblers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those schwinns nice bikes you have there :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@May 16 2010, 10:52 AM~17505712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nephew's GT Jr. Performer
> *


Lucky kid
Even got that badass GT mallet stem. Wish GTs were still made like that...
You gonna be at bellflower with the Dinky Dynos?



The latest addition :biggrin: This bike flies.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 19 2010, 06:55 PM~17544746
> *Love those schwinns nice bikes you have there :biggrin:
> Lucky kid
> Even got that badass GT mallet stem. Wish GTs were still made like that...
> You gonna be at bellflower with the Dinky Dynos?
> The latest addition  :biggrin: This bike flies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup, i'm taking my Dyno VFR, the Day-glo, and the chrome Jr. Performer, and hopefully my brother 87 Performer.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Dr.aCuLa

My Mongoose, "The Damgoose". Not to sure what year it is(pretty new). 




























thanks for lookin


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

for sale $200


----------



## noe_from_texas

The latest addition :biggrin: :wow: 








[/quote]


:wow: :wow:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i had a 1991 dyno comp, flourescent yellow :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 07:28 PM~17657904
> *i had a 1991 dyno comp, flourescent yellow :biggrin:
> *












One from the Museum


----------



## cwplanet

Pics from the Bellflower Old School BMX show yesterday. Place was packed.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jun 6 2010, 07:44 PM~17711845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:  :happysad:


----------



## GRodriguez

DAMN I REMEMBER BACK IN 91' I HAD A GT PERFORMER. DARK BLUE WITH BLACK WHEELS. IN 93' I HAD A GT PRO SERIES ALL CHROME WITH THE SKINNY WHEELS LACED WITH THE OG HUB'S  IT HAD BOMBER RACING PADS N NUMBER PLATE IN FRONT. ALSO HAD SHARK BITE PEDALS. THAT SAME YEAR MY HOMIE DOWN THE STREET KENDLE WORKED FOR GT AND SHOWED ME A FLYER FOR THE NEW LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE THAT WAS COMING OUT, AND I BECAME THE BIGGEST SCHWINN FAN IN THE F**KIN WORLD :biggrin: GOOD TIMES


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jun 10 2010, 10:56 PM~17755919-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Your bikes were looking nice . Stopped by but must have been when you were getting a bite to eat, I made the mistake of bringing my wife cause she was buggin to go as soon as our motos were over during the a.m. point races. :twak:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRodriguez_@Jun 11 2010, 01:05 AM~17756925
> *DAMN I REMEMBER BACK IN 91' I HAD A GT PERFORMER. DARK BLUE WITH BLACK WHEELS. IN 93' I HAD A GT PRO SERIES ALL CHROME WITH THE SKINNY WHEELS LACED WITH THE OG HUB'S   IT HAD BOMBER RACING PADS N NUMBER PLATE IN FRONT. ALSO HAD SHARK BITE PEDALS. THAT SAME YEAR MY HOMIE DOWN THE STREET KENDLE WORKED FOR GT AND SHOWED ME A FLYER FOR THE NEW LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE THAT WAS COMING OUT, AND I BECAME THE BIGGEST SCHWINN FAN IN THE F**KIN WORLD  :biggrin: GOOD TIMES
> *



:thumbsup: :0  


One of my favorites from the Bellflower show. Lifted this pic.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jun 11 2010, 09:16 PM~17763796
> *:thumbsup:
> Your bikes were looking nice . Stopped by but must have been when you were getting a bite to eat, I made the mistake of bringing my wife cause she was buggin to go as soon as our motos were over during the a.m. point races. :twak:
> :thumbsup:  :0
> One of my favorites from the Bellflower show. Lifted this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BIKE BRINGS ME BACK TO THE 80'S-90'S :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17841569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cwplanet

http://www.joekidonastingray.com/jktrailerpage.html


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

can someone tell me where to get dyno or gt stickers? i know there hard to get now but i need to redo some bikes and i know people are getting them from somewhere... :dunno: :happysad: :x:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17868718
> *can someone tell me where to get dyno or gt stickers? i know there hard to get now but i need to redo some bikes and i know people are getting them from somewhere... :dunno:  :happysad:  :x:
> *


What kind of dyno?


----------



## elspock84

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/1809747993.html


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17868718
> *can someone tell me where to get dyno or gt stickers? i know there hard to get now but i need to redo some bikes and i know people are getting them from somewhere... :dunno:  :happysad:  :x:
> *



Try the WTB forum on BMX Museum Lots of decals on there.



VW Jamboree this year will include OLD SCHOOL BMX Show :cheesy: 
-BMX show
-Bikini Contest
-Beer Garden
-Parts Swap Meet
-Hundreds of Classic VWs
LINK:

http://www.vwjamboree.com/


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jun 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17928016
> *Try the WTB forum on BMX Museum Lots of decals on there.
> VW Jamboree this year will include OLD SCHOOL BMX Show :cheesy:
> -BMX show
> -Bikini Contest
> -Beer Garden
> -Parts Swap Meet
> -Hundreds of Classic VWs
> LINK:
> 
> http://www.vwjamboree.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^thats a great pic!


----------



## lesstime

whats up bro how the fam

Members: lesstime, Cadillac Heaven


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

doing good. just working on some bmx bikes... its the latest hobby :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :thumbsup: TIGHT FLICK
Click to expand...


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17930861
> *^thats a great pic!
> *


Hell ya :biggrin: Glad I found this .


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17931860
> *Hell ya  :biggrin:  Glad I found this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cool Pics

That yellow monoshock is real cool. What is it?


----------



## slangin cardboard

webco of some sort


----------



## cwplanet

My CW Z2000 (1985)


----------



## slangin cardboard

My every day rider . :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

SOLD FOR $60
my 2001 gt interceptor


----------



## slangin cardboard

:h5:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 11 2010, 06:09 PM~18019257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


you dont need the gt stem on that haro :biggrin:


----------



## CharlieK

My GT Mach One that I still ride


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 11 2010, 09:38 PM~18021132
> *you dont need the gt stem on that haro :biggrin:
> *


The GT stems are stronger then any haro stem put out back then. Thats the way its been sence about 95 , I love those GT stems . :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

New chain,back brake, pegs, pedals, and had 2 go back with a 44 tooth sprocket . :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 12 2010, 03:26 PM~18027295
> *The GT stems are stronger then any haro stem put out back then. Thats the way its been sence about 95 , I love those GT stems . :biggrin:
> *


me too.... i wish i had one :happysad:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard+Jul 11 2010, 06:09 PM~18019257-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That an old Mongoose project in the bottom pic?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CharlieK_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 AM~18022708
> *My GT Mach One that I still ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIce GT looks like new.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah its on the back burner, I bought it at a bmx swap meet for $20.00 and it was spray bombed in gold , when I got it down 2 what you see it had somebodys name etched in the B.B. probably the first owner before it was stolen 30 times .


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hey CW any idea what year this is ?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18030182
> *Hey CW any idea what year this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll give ot a shot... Looks like a 1979 SX or Scrambler by the frame/gusset/ and bars. Maybe thats not the original chainguard? :happysad: 
Heres a useful Schwinn link maybe it will help. Cool find can;t go wrong with old school Schwinn

http://www.genesbmx.com/schwinn-bmx-catalogs.html


----------



## slangin cardboard

Man I have been all over that , no help on a manta ray , cant find it . every thing seems to be original from the tires to the tubes (carlisle) ,And the top tob is 18" . I was thinkin 79-82 .


----------



## cwplanet

At the Track


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## yourdeathwish

i started out building lowrider bikes out of bmx bikes!! heres a few pics of them!


----------



## kustombuilder

Gonna pull the GT out and clean it up to ride it again. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by yourdeathwish_@Jul 19 2010, 12:24 PM~18083056
> *i started out building lowrider bikes out of bmx bikes!! heres a few pics of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do :biggrin: They all look cool .


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's an '88 GT Performer I picked up for my wife. All OG.








:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jun 30 2010, 10:39 AM~17928016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw a car stuck like that before :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 20 2009, 05:45 PM~13064551
> *Had a real rainy couple of days with nothin to do so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you soak in?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 19 2010, 12:27 PM~18083083-->
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna pull the GT out and clean it up to ride it again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good you still got it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2010, 10:27 PM~18089279
> *Here's an '88 GT Performer I picked up for my wife. All OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I can't find anything like that around here anymore. You gotta be lucky to come up on something nice like that :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 20 2010, 02:06 AM~18090147
> *what did you soak in?
> *


That one was done with Citric Acid



I just did this old Mongoose using Oxcalic Acid:


----------



## cwplanet

Have to be sure to neutralize the acid after soaking


















































25+ years of rust is gone. OG decals still intact. :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

i just found out i had 2 kuwaharas both got no names gonna move them into storage, i found a powerlite too but the frame is bent


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18095000
> *Have to be sure to neutralize the acid after soaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25+ years of rust is gone. OG decals still intact. :cheesy:
> *


how does the chrome look up close? is it pitted bad where the rust was?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 21 2010, 04:07 PM~18104276
> *how does the chrome look up close? is it pitted bad where the rust was?
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard

TTT


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jul 21 2010, 03:07 PM~18104276-->
> 
> 
> 
> how does the chrome look up close? is it pitted bad where the rust was?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104691
> *x2 :wow:
> *


Here are some close up areas of the more rust damaged areas. 

Before:









Major rusting at the weld areas. Entire frame bars and fork covered in light to moderate surface rust. 

After:


The area down by the bottom bracket, all rust was completely removed and heavily polished. Came out close to perfect.










Area behind the bottom bracket (the most heavily corroded) still has blemishes in the chrome/ cloudy finish and some pitting where the rust was. 









Area near the seat tube had a lot of corrosion on the welds. Now it looks great.









If I were into flipping bikes, I'd probably have had it powdered or rechromed. I wanted this bike for my collection as a rider and also wanted the og decals. I stopped at another round of acid washing because the decals tend to get cloudy if you leave them in too long.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

so what way do you prefer and how long do you soak it for? i have some parts i'd like to try but i have heard so many different ways and end results.  :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Some 16" wheels I just had laced up this afternoon. GT race hubs, 28 holes.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 22 2010, 10:11 PM~18117338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 16" wheels I just had laced up this afternoon. GT race hubs, 28 holes.
> *


how easy is it to find a set of gt tread, gumwalls (just like those) in 20"?


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 3 2010, 01:13 PM~17953719
> *My CW Z2000 (1985)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Had one of those CW's. Went from that to a Skyway


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18117338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 16" wheels I just had laced up this afternoon. GT race hubs, 28 holes.
> *


I do not remember GT hubs 4 16" bikes.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18117753
> *how easy is it to find a set of gt tread, gumwalls (just like those) in 20"?
> *


yes


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 20 2010, 04:31 PM~18094832
> *Thats good you still got it.
> I can't find anything like that around here anymore.  You gotta be lucky to come up on something nice like that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider trading for a diffrent year. :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 22 2010, 03:59 PM~18114932
> *so what way do you prefer and how long do you soak it for? i have some parts i'd like to try but i have heard so many different ways and end results.   :dunno:
> *



When I used the Oxalic, the soak was for 24 hours. I would take the parts out and lightly scrub every few hours. the rust really just fell of. 

I prefer the citric though. Way less toxic, especially if you have kids or pets around. It works well too. The Oxalic has really bad fumes and can burn your skin- especially if you have small cuts. I used gloves and eye protection. 

With all of the acid I have used, I have dilluted with distilled water. I have also learned that you have to neutralize the acid after the bath with something like rubbing alcohol by spraying inside the tubes, so that the acids will not continue to corrode form the inside out! Take the parts and bathe them in soapy water after. Then I spend a while with a heat gun to dry the surface and inner chromoly tunes as much as possible. Polish with chrome polish.

Never have used the acids on aluminum. I have seen the bad effectes on other sites. 

Either method is fine. I restore bikes to keep mainly, so I can overlook imperfections that a buyer might not like. 

Honestly, from my own experiences, oxalic acid has worked only slightly better than citric. I would recommend the citric to someone who is restoring a bike for themselves due to its availability, effectiveness, and its less of a hassle to work with.

I started experimenting with the different acids (including vinigar baths) using cheap parts or even parts off some of my cars- like old bumper guards and headlight rims. You wouldn;t want your first attempt to be a Hutch or Skyway T/A or something  

Theres lots of research and opinions on other bike/ car sites too.


----------



## cwplanet

Here is an old Kuwahara (an E.T.) pics I saved for reference from another site. Lots of people have these old corroded bikes just sitting around and its amaziong how they can be brought back to life.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18117753
> *how easy is it to find a set of gt tread, gumwalls (just like those) in 20"?
> *


They're out there, just pricey. My brother paid $100 for an NOS pair of black ones.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 22 2010, 09:26 PM~18118033
> *I do not remember GT hubs 4 16" bikes.
> *


Your right, they always used Suntour, or Hi-Stop. These were for 28 spoke 20" wheels.


----------



## kustombuilder

Any good bikes shops left in so cal that has any old school parts?


----------



## cwplanet

Shops in my area have been cleaned out for a while of old school parts.

Might go to the Long Beach cycle swap if its this weekend :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 23 2010, 10:02 AM~18121446
> *Shops in my area have been cleaned out for a while of old school parts.
> 
> Might go to the Long Beach cycle swap if its this weekend :dunno:
> *


----------



## elspock84

i might get this 60 bucks :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

any old school parts for sale?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 23 2010, 07:58 AM~18120983
> *When I used the Oxalic, the soak was for 24 hours.  I would take the parts out and lightly scrub every few hours. the rust really just fell of.
> 
> I prefer the citric though. Way less toxic, especially if you have kids or pets around. It works well too. The Oxalic has really bad fumes and can burn your skin- especially if you have small cuts. I used gloves and eye protection.
> 
> With all of the acid I have used, I have dilluted with distilled water.  I have also learned that you have to neutralize the acid after the bath with something like rubbing alcohol by spraying inside the tubes, so that the acids will not continue to corrode form the inside out!  Take the parts and bathe them in soapy water after. Then I spend a while with a heat gun to dry the surface and inner chromoly tunes as much as possible. Polish with chrome polish.
> 
> Never have used the acids on aluminum. I have seen the bad effectes on other sites.
> 
> Either method is fine. I restore bikes to keep mainly, so I can overlook imperfections that a buyer might not like.
> 
> Honestly, from my own experiences, oxalic acid has worked only slightly better than citric. I would recommend the citric to someone who is restoring a bike for themselves due to its availability, effectiveness, and its less of a hassle to work with.
> 
> I started experimenting with the different acids (including vinigar baths) using cheap parts or even parts off some of my cars- like old bumper guards and headlight rims.  You wouldn;t want your first attempt to be a Hutch or Skyway T/A or something
> 
> Theres lots of research  and opinions on other bike/ car sites too.
> 
> *


so 24hrs on the citric bath too? i have never heard of this just the vinigar and the oxalic...

this will just be for my bikes, i dont have any i want to sell :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 23 2010, 10:30 AM~18121170
> *They're out there, just pricey. My brother paid $100 for an NOS pair of black ones.
> *


damn. i would love to have another set. just to keep them. i had them on my performer when i was like 11


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 01:23 PM~18123698
> *i might get this 60 bucks  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Good price.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 23 2010, 09:02 AM~18121446
> *Shops in my area have been cleaned out for a while of old school parts.
> 
> Might go to the Long Beach cycle swap if its this weekend :dunno:
> *


Yup its this Sunday.


----------



## RDominguez1987

what yall think about this bmx frame, i dont like it


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 23 2010, 10:49 PM~18127760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think about this bmx frame, i dont like it
> *


A lot of work in that. :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 01:23 PM~18123698
> *i might get this 60 bucks  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd grab it for 60


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 23 2010, 10:49 PM~18127760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think about this bmx frame, i dont like it
> *


dont like anyone who chops frames like that makes em useless


----------



## MrW270

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2010, 10:27 PM~18089279
> *Here's an '88 GT Performer I picked up for my wife. All OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



that bike is so cool


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MrW270_@Jul 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18129630
> *that bike is so cool
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

saw this in a neighbor's garage while helping a friend move house the other week.... asked the guy how much he wanted for it...



















told me to just take it  how can i tell what kind of frame it is? it has a built-in kickstand...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i cant help on the frame but those rims are worth some $


----------



## elspock84

so some lil shorties cruisin this dyno last friday i personally liked it since it was diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 25 2010, 09:08 AM~18135454
> *so some lil shorties cruisin this dyno last friday i personally liked it since it was diffrent  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chi town always had lowrider dynos that was a big thing around Pilsen and Little Village


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jul 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18125038-->
> 
> 
> 
> so 24hrs on the citric bath too? i have never heard of this just the vinigar and the oxalic...
> 
> this will just be for my bikes, i dont have any i want to sell :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a 14 hour Citric soak on my last frame fork. Just keep checking if you got decals that you want to preserve though. I did a 24 hour citric acid soak on a chrome Redline and it came out nice and shiny. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2010, 12:25 AM~18134449
> *saw this in a neighbor's garage while helping a friend move house the other week.... asked the guy how much he wanted for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told me to just take it   how can i tell what kind of frame it is? it has a built-in kickstand...
> *



Yeah those motomags are in good shape too. I've seen some pretty rough ones. 












You got a good grab on that just for the wheels alone. You seen motomags on ebay lately? :wow:


----------



## 66wita6

AY ERICK,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THESE WILL GO FOR?GOT BOTH THE SETS.......


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18139702
> *AY ERICK,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THESE WILL GO FOR?GOT BOTH THE SETS.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Vic, hook me up....


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18139702
> *AY ERICK,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THESE WILL GO FOR?GOT BOTH THE SETS.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  Hey Vic


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 25 2010, 11:06 PM~18140257
> *Hey Vic, hook me up....
> *


 :biggrin: CUANTO HOMIE


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 26 2010, 07:46 AM~18141823
> *:biggrin: CUANTO HOMIE
> *


Lmk


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Jul 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18139702
> *AY ERICK,THIS BE BIG VIK,66wita6,HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THESE WILL GO FOR?GOT BOTH THE SETS.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The ron wilkersons are real cool , We used 2 have a bunch of the dennis mccoy mushrooms floating around in the early 90's he had abunch he passed out 2 every body. I wish I still had mine :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

My homies 88 GT Pro Freestyle Tour.....


----------



## King Of Rimz

And a Hutch Windstyler, he sold yesterday for $1,200


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18167675-->
> 
> 
> 
> My homies 88 GT Pro Freestyle Tour.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2010, 09:50 PM~18167744
> *And a Hutch Windstyler, he sold yesterday for $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow those bring back memories......


----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 28 2010, 06:59 PM~18167853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send me an angel right now,right now. :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz

My Dyno scooter....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18167675
> *My homies 88 GT Pro Freestyle Tour.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats nice!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2010, 06:50 PM~18167744
> *And a Hutch Windstyler, he sold yesterday for $1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow didnt know windstylers went for that much $ :0


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2010, 12:57 AM~18170067
> *wow didnt know windstylers went for that much $ :0
> *



those are collectors item now you should see how much the hutch trikstar goes for now....


----------



## lowridersfinest

im tryna to get my hands on a dyno preferably green or purple


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2010, 12:25 AM~18134449
> *saw this in a neighbor's garage while helping a friend move house the other week.... asked the guy how much he wanted for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told me to just take it   how can i tell what kind of frame it is? it has a built-in kickstand...
> *


Looks like a huffy.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18167675
> *My homies 88 GT Pro Freestyle Tour.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn do you guys dont mess around when it comes to the cranksets. -  

You or anyone else gonna be down in OC this weekend for this?-


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 2 2010, 06:40 PM~18210798
> *Damn do you guys dont mess around when it comes to the cranksets. -
> 
> You or anyone else gonna be down in OC this weekend for this?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was gonna try to hit this up, but got invited out to the valley for Majestics car show.


----------



## MurderdOut

Im puttin together an old norco frame is raw and I have lime green skyway mags,pedals and grips, the forks and handle bars are being painted dodge challenger plum crazy pearlcoat :thumbsup: 

Ill post some pics when its all assembled


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Aug 4 2010, 08:37 AM~18225550-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna try to hit this up, but got invited out to the valley for Majestics car show.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MurderdOut_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18228011
> *Im puttin together an old norco frame is raw and I have lime green skyway mags,pedals and grips, the forks and handle bars are being painted dodge challenger plum crazy pearlcoat  :thumbsup:
> 
> Ill post some pics when its all assembled
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Pics from the Museum: Limited Edition retro old school Frame/Fork Set

Done with Cosmichrome process

supposedly his thing is gonna be available in gold/ red/ blue...


----------



## slangin cardboard

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 4 2010, 10:38 PM~18232304
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18167853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still have that movie some where


----------



## MurderdOut




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 5 2010, 01:46 AM~18233815
> *I still have that movie some where
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by MurderdOut_@Aug 5 2010, 08:28 AM~18235061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not the only 1 riden some tuffs these days :biggrin: , But I dont see any b
rake rub, is this just to look at or ride?


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## MurderdOut

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18240119
> *Im not the only 1 riden some tuffs these days :biggrin: , But I dont see any b
> rake rub, is this just to look at or ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Its a little dissassembled in that pic, i took the gyro off to rock a single cable and only back brake...there are clear brake pads on there because the black pads mark up the colored tuffs

I have parts at the bodyshop for some paint Ill throw up pics when there back,next week sometime (hopefully)


----------



## MurderdOut

Your bike is sweet , I love the tuffs and camo seat :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

ANYONE INTRESTED IN BUYING A GT BIKE ITS SUPER CLEAN ITS CHROME AND ALL THE PARTS ARE BLACK WITH NEW TIRES IM ASKING 40 BUCKS PM ME IF U WANT IT ITS A NEWER GT


----------



## elspock84

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-BMX-Schwinn...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 6 2010, 11:23 PM~18250080
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-BMX-Schwinn...DefaultDomain_0
> *


 :wow: DAAAMMM untouched .


----------



## cwplanet

FROM THE SO CAL VW JAMBOREE SHOW /OLD SCHOOL BIKE/ BMX 8/8/10


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

:thumbsup: Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 9 2010, 09:52 PM~18269871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT RIPPER IS ILL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

I HAVE A ELF FRAME AND FORKS FOR SALE, IF INTERESTED PM ME...


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 25 2010, 01:01 PM~18136477
> *chi town always had lowrider dynos that was a big thing around Pilsen and Little Village
> *


so did cleveland,i think its a mid west thing


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

For those in the midwest


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 12 2010, 11:42 AM~18293221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why hello there hows your day going ??? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18297878
> *For those in the midwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks im on it. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Minis NOT mine just cool ones from other sites and web


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 17 2010, 12:03 PM~18333200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE


----------



## cwplanet

2011 SE 24 Quad
old school ano gold and black


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18379325
> *2011 SE 24 Quad
> old school ano gold and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Contemplating the thought of getting one of these, seen it the other night and Damn its nice....


----------



## elspock84

this guy aint right 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557517


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2010, 08:16 AM~18382310
> *this guy aint right
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557517
> *


 hno:


----------



## cwplanet

*OLD SCHOOL*


http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x8jcr5


----------



## harborareaPhil

my mini


----------



## slangin cardboard

A nice little 97 dyno I got 4 free, some guy was going 2 trash it so I asked 4 it and he was like take it. :biggrin: So im puting it together 4 a club members son.
I put some spokes on it, grips, cut about 1"n3/4 off the bars,pegs, and a back brake. Those dyno bars suck azz untill I cutem, now I would almost ride them :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

yep them the same bars i had before i evern put them on my bike they got cut down my dad was like what the f are you cutting them new bars for lol i said to be cool lol kids lol


----------



## slangin cardboard

FK beeing coo it's so you can ride better!!!!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18416502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice little 97 dyno I got 4 free, some guy was going 2 trash it so I asked 4 it and he was like take it. :biggrin: So im puting it together 4 a club members son.
> I put some spokes on it, grips, cut about 1"n3/4 off the bars,pegs, and a back brake. Those dyno bars suck azz untill I cutem, now I would almost ride them :happysad:
> *


Damn its amazing what people just throw away. :wow: Nice find



> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 08:26 PM~18416542
> *yep them the same bars i had before i evern put them on my bike they got cut down my dad was like what the f    are you cutting them new bars for lol  i said to be cool lol kids lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 01:49 AM~18409555
> * my mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking at a bit of BMX history right there.

Heres a bigger pic. harborareaPhil's Badass old JMC


----------



## lesstime

i know it not all bmx but if you see somthing let me know i got the guys number i can pick up and ship for you


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 28 2010, 07:25 PM~18429965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it not all bmx but if you see somthing let me know i got the guys number i can pick up and ship for you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

> If I was a kid again I'd be beggin and stealin for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'd be building ramps in the street out of and old door and bricks and jumpin the hell out of it with all the chavalitos on my block. That's how many a hot summer day was spent.
> [/quote
> *  I LIKE THAT *


----------



## GRodriguez

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> Who likes old school shiny-as-hell chrome GT's with the white pad set? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> * :0 Daaaaammmmmmn................... takin it back for me
> 
> 
> I had one just like this. Skinnies n all, but with Bomber pads n Shark bite pedals  *


----------



## lowrodder

Hey can anyone tell me what year this bike could be from?Its got GT stampings on the frame. i got it for $50, it was spray painted flat black by the previous owner it used to be chrome. 
:dunno:


----------



## Brujerizmo666

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 29 2010, 05:37 PM~18434495
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Yo Bro! Where's There Garage sale Yo? Alright Yo!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Aug 30 2010, 12:06 AM~18438332
> *Hey can anyone tell me what year this bike could be from?Its got GT stampings on the frame. i got it for $50, it was spray painted flat black by the previous owner it used to be chrome.
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks like a mid 90's vertigo or maybe performer... whats the serial# and i can tell you the year


----------



## tomknox

Nice ass topic! I got a 86 hutch hollywood, several cycle craft's, and some elf stuff that i'm working on!! :banghead:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Brujerizmo666_@Aug 30 2010, 01:26 PM~18442321
> *Yo Bro! Where's There Garage sale Yo? Alright Yo!
> *


  :ugh: Yo loco?


----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Aug 30 2010, 06:55 PM~18445195
> *Nice ass topic! I got a 86 hutch hollywood, several cycle craft's, and some elf stuff that i'm working on!! :banghead:
> *



:0 Pics?


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## ogart63M.V.C

I got a real clean Robinson if anybody is intrested in buying. 20inch all GT parts real clean.


----------



## cwplanet

saw these pics on another site
not exactly BMX, but i'd love to get hold of one of these


----------



## tomknox

well sure i have pics, just have to take them first!  My hollywood is my prize, it has judge forks(double butted) i believe is what you call it! Got NOS hutch flite pads in hot pink of course, still in the og bag! Still a very expensive work in progress!!


----------



## tomknox

Forgot to mention that when i bought the hollywood the guy just "threw" in some son-lite turbo hubs, only laced once and still had the logo. What did i do? Tossed them in the dump, thousand dollars down the drain! :banghead:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Sep 2 2010, 08:54 PM~18475092
> *Forgot to mention that when i bought the hollywood the guy just "threw" in some son-lite turbo hubs, only laced once and still had the logo. What did i do? Tossed them in the dump, thousand dollars down the drain!  :banghead:
> *


  WTF


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

My son's bike that is about to get sent in to get a paint treatment. :biggrin: 









And a couple more huffy's I saved from the trenches.  

Mine :cheesy: I know it needs period correct tires.  










and my other son's. I just re-dyed his pads black. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Sep 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18475061
> *well sure i have pics, just have to take them first!  My hollywood is my prize, it has judge forks(double butted) i believe is what you call it! Got NOS hutch flite pads in hot pink of course, still in the og bag! Still a very expensive work in progress!!
> *



:run: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

:wow: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/1937739653.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 5 2010, 04:33 PM~18492977
> *:wow:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/1937739653.html
> *


yikes!......

big money


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i didnt know haro built freestylers back in 82! :nicoderm:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 2 2010, 07:38 PM~18474334
> *saw these pics on another site
> not exactly BMX, but i'd love to get hold of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a huffy dragster, super rare for every 1000 krates theres 1 of these still running around


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## harborareaPhil

yea huffy had some pretty cool bikes back then... I'd love to own one of those


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2010, 09:43 PM~18511927
> *yea huffy had some pretty cool bikes back then... I'd love to own one of those
> *


yeah i know a homie who has a steering wheel cruiser and a wheeliebike


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 7 2010, 07:37 PM~18510745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: How did you find that crazy vid?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Sep 9 2010, 08:10 PM~18529114
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao: How did you find that crazy vid?
> *


 :cheesy: Bizarre chit huh. How bout that dude getting a Tuff wheel to the face :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 11 2010, 06:43 PM~18543518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never seen 24" z rims :wow: At least that I can remember.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

anyone have any recommendations on 24" cruisers for a newb? i havnt bought a new bike since the 80's and ive never had a cruiser but im thinking about moving up to one for the family rides. problem is i dont know whats good anymore... the SE's look nice, or maybe a used complete to start with??? :dunno:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Something I dragged out from behind the shed tonight, my lil bro needs a 20" BMX since he's getting handy on his 16" Mongoose Pro, it's a heavily abused (heavy duty life on the street and trails.....) GT Bump from '01, gonna run a set of Cr-Mo Hoffman Love Handles which I scored on eBay years ago and never used, and piece it together with whatever spares I can find in the recesses of the garage. Gonna hit the shops tomorrow with a mean budget and try to score as much necessary bits to finish her off. Color scheme will be baby blue frame, pedals, stem etc and gloss white forks, bars, sprocket, rough and ready rattle can job, nothing fancy cos it's likely to have a few more years of abuse unleashed shortly


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18560885
> *anyone have any recommendations on 24" cruisers for a newb? i havnt bought a new bike since the 80's and ive never had a cruiser but im thinking about moving up to one for the family rides. problem is i dont know whats good anymore... the SE's look nice, or maybe a used complete to start with???  :dunno:
> *


One of my homies scored a sunday off of craigs list and he loves it, seems to be a nice bike . I like the way it rides.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Sep 3 2010, 07:27 AM~18477005
> *My son's bike that is about to get sent in to get a paint treatment.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey can you make the pics a lil bigger please i cant see them !! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

got it in today and its in the hot tank as i type. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Sep 14 2010, 05:40 AM~18562694
> *Something I dragged out from behind the shed tonight, my lil bro needs a 20" BMX since he's getting handy on his 16" Mongoose Pro, it's a heavily abused (heavy duty life on the street and trails.....) GT Bump from '01, gonna run a set of Cr-Mo Hoffman Love Handles which I scored on eBay years ago and never used, and piece it together with whatever spares I can find in the recesses of the garage. Gonna hit the shops tomorrow with a mean budget and try to score as much necessary bits to finish her off. Color scheme will be baby blue frame, pedals, stem etc and gloss white forks, bars, sprocket, rough and ready rattle can job, nothing fancy cos it's likely to have a few more years of abuse unleashed shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are great bars. I like the look of the kneesavers on park/ street freestyle builds.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18560885
> *anyone have any recommendations on 24" cruisers for a newb? i havnt bought a new bike since the 80's and ive never had a cruiser but im thinking about moving up to one for the family rides. problem is i dont know whats good anymore... the SE's look nice, or maybe a used complete to start with???  :dunno:
> *


Depending on your budget theres a lot of new school choices. Now that my kids are back into racing, Ive gotten back into researching and buying some new school stuff.

If your looking to hit the track once in a while ...










2011 FELT Cruiser. This is probably gonna be my next racing cruiser.










Redline always makes nice rides. See alot of guys on Prolines like this. Kinda pricy.










GHP makes an economical cruiser thats respected on the track and cool in the neighborhood










S&M bad ass bikes. Expensive , but if you got the money build something thats "made in America"





















Heard lot of good things about the Sundays. Don;t know too much about them. At one time I was looking at the Subrosas. The bottom pic is their latest 24 cruiser. If you could find a used Letum cruiser with Skyway mags  










This was a 2010 model SE partnered with Crooks and Castles. I know a guy who has one. Very eyecatching bike and well-done built by SE. Only made 500 of these but you can still find them.










The 24 in SE Quadangles are cool. This one is a chrome custom, but the white 24 in quads were nice. The shop here had one for 800 bucks. 
The other SE Retro Flyers are cool bikes too and handle good in the dirt and on the street. 

I'm really waiting for the retro black and gold anodized SE to come out this fall I posted a pic of one a few pages ago.



If your going for old school 24 cruisers- Can;t go wrong in the wallet or respectablity with an old DYNO cruiser. Most other old school 80s cruisers are wallet busters.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

thanks for the info, the pics really help also :biggrin: im an old freestyle guy so i deff. wont be hitting the track. ive recently been doing trail rides with the family and built an old dyno vfr to match my son's 16"vfr. a friend let me ride his new big ripper the other day and it made me think about moveing up...  i would love an old dyno cruiser but ive never seen one for sale.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 15 2010, 12:30 PM~18569215
> *Those are great bars.  I like the look of the kneesavers on park/ street freestyle builds.
> *


Got offered some good coin for them today from a dude at a bike shop, he wants them for his DK SOB cos he had a set on it back in the day, but changed them and now can't find any. They retailed for $400 back in the day over here in Oz (Kneesavers were $80.....) but scored them on eBay for $30 a few years ago. Kneesavers or Jackhammers were my handlebars of choice since forever, my next bike I wanna build will be a '96 Torker Kickback, with Profile cranks and Jackhammer bars. Not the worlds most renowned bike, but easily one of my favorite rides, perfect geometry and a good value allrounder, capable as a flatlander, dirt and street bike. This is one I found recently, still thinking about it, the guy wants $200.....


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Bulk photo upload of sweet bikes off fordforums.... unfortunately none are mine....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cool pics! i think skyway mags make just about anything look oldschool... love them


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 02:44 PM~18566248
> *hey can you make the pics a lil bigger please i cant see them !!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> got it in today and its in the hot tank as i type.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


parts all cleaned up ready for some color tonight.


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin: 
I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 10:56 AM~18574944
> *parts all cleaned up ready for some color tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats it lookin like? We would like 2 see the work plz, And the colors. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER HUGE OLD SCHOOL BMX EVENT GONNA GO OFF IN THE L.A. AREA @ BELLFLOWER BMX:


"40 Years of BMX" at Hollywood Sports Park-Bellflower BMX...Nov. 13th and 14th 2010



Flyer should be posted on Museum or other BMX sites soo, I'll repost here


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 02:44 PM~18566248
> *hey can you make the pics a lil bigger please i cant see them !!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> got it in today and its in the hot tank as i type.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


manplows bike is painted ready to go.


----------



## slangin cardboard

The choice of color is awsome.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Sep 18 2010, 10:17 PM~18601237
> *The choice of color is awsome.
> *


Its a popcorn shaped flake that changes colors.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

here's the easy part done, now I need to sort out a decent set of wheels (or at least tidy up the one's I had on) and track down some good 3pc cranks (the bearings on these are ratshit, and really not a fan of the forged alloy Mosh cranks that are currently on it)..... but do it all without spending a heap of cash.....


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Sep 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18600028-->
> 
> 
> 
> manplows bike is painted ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 - looks good:thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 03:45 AM~18602477
> *here's the easy part done, now I need to sort out a decent set of wheels (or at least tidy up the one's I had on) and track down some good 3pc cranks (the bearings on these are ratshit, and really not a fan of the forged alloy Mosh cranks that are currently on it)..... but do it all without spending a heap of cash.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin: 
I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.


----------



## SJRaider18

i like that crooks and castles bike...

i just picked up a bike exactly like this one for $10
but the seat was missing and one of the original
tires also
anybody know what year it is?
serial number 5J.........


----------



## slangin cardboard

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Damn hottest day of summer/fall 95 degrees in SoCal today. Bellflower / L.A. Track not a good day to be out there :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's my new little project late '89 GT Jr. Performer. Before....


----------



## King Of Rimz

Got it back from my powdercoater Friday evening....


----------



## King Of Rimz

Brought it with me to work on Saturday, here's what it looks like so far...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's the wheels I am sending to get built tonight. NOS Suzue 28h hubs, and the outers I had powdered in black.


----------



## slangin cardboard

looks good, When the brakes and wheels get put on it will look even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 27 2010, 10:20 AM~18672473
> *Here's the wheels I am sending to get built tonight. NOS Suzue 28h hubs, and the outers I had powdered in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i hate you with all these 16" gt's and dyno's... j/k :cheesy: 

what happened to that dayglo pink/orange one you had?


----------



## CE 707




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 27 2010, 09:43 AM~18671733
> *Got it back from my powdercoater Friday evening....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18677511
> *man i hate you with all these 16" gt's and dyno's... j/k :cheesy:
> 
> what happened to that dayglo pink/orange one you had?
> *


Didn't really care for how the actual color came out, so its sitting in my storage. Will get back to it after my Dinky Dyno.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Sep 27 2010, 08:43 AM~18671733-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got it back from my powdercoater Friday evening....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Looks real nice, like all the others you got
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18677820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is this track?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 28 2010, 08:40 PM~18686872
> *:cheesy: Looks real nice, like all the others you got
> Where is this track?
> *


right by sacramento in a town called roseville


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 2 2010, 01:49 PM~18719126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice DG, those rimz are Sweettttt.....
Here's some more progress on my Jr......










Almost done....


----------



## slangin cardboard

Me and the wife getting silly. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Oct 2 2010, 07:51 PM~18721145-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DG, those rimz are Sweettttt.....
> Here's some more progress on my Jr......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that DG is bad, wish it were mine- just got the pic from the webs.The GT looks good -damn no time wasting in your builds :cheesy: You gonna have the lineup out at the Bellflower thing in Nov?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slangin cardboard_@Oct 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18721905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife getting silly. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 3 2010, 09:58 AM~18723670
> * Yeah that DG is bad, wish it were mine- just got the pic from the webs.The GT looks good -damn no time wasting in your builds :cheesy: You gonna have the lineup out at the Bellflower thing in Nov?
> *


Yup, hopefully finish another before then also.


----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin: 
I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2010, 09:39 AM~18740566
> *Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin:
> I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should bring this out to the event in November :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 8 2010, 06:44 PM~18769519
> *You should bring this out to the event in November :biggrin:
> *


With the number plate :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard+Oct 8 2010, 10:18 PM~18770411-->
> 
> 
> 
> With the number plate :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cwplanet_@Oct 8 2010, 07:44 PM~18769519
> *You should bring this out to the event in November :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

http://40yearsofbmx.com/


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 9 2010, 09:18 PM~18774652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://40yearsofbmx.com/
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JMONEY

check my topic every one s&m for sale


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 9 2010, 08:18 PM~18774652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://40yearsofbmx.com/
> *


Can't wait...


----------



## JMONEY

ODYSEE CRANK AND VP STAMPED PEDDLES FOR SALE GT HEAD BAGE ALL FOR 80 SHIPPED


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CE 707

my 3 year old has been stuck on the rad movie a good 2-3 times a day so I might have to be getting him a bike soon


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 22 2010, 05:34 AM~18878318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this yours? And what are the bars, I have seen them before.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Oct 22 2010, 12:27 PM~18880969-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 3 year old has been stuck on the rad movie a good 2-3 times a day so I might have to be getting him a bike soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Micro racer or old school mini? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slangin cardboard_@Oct 22 2010, 06:47 PM~18883960
> *Is this yours? And what are the bars, I have seen them before.
> *



That pic is from Vintage Redline. I got some Mosh kneesavers that are somewhat similar. I believe the bars on that Redline are by a mid school company called Fishbone. I got another pic of them somewhere.

Nice avi


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 22 2010, 12:27 PM~18880969
> *my 3 year old has been stuck on the rad movie a good 2-3 times a day so I might have to be getting him a bike soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18884880
> *Micro racer or old school mini? :biggrin:
> *


got any good pics of them :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18892074
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 22 2010, 06:34 AM~18878318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 24 2010, 12:12 AM~18892333
> *got any good pics of them  :biggrin:
> *



16 inchers, three and four year olds get down on the track with these





























My son started on a goose like this


----------



## cwplanet

Then you got the micros- its getting serious :0


----------



## cwplanet

If you got loot, you could have your kid rep old school :0 :0 
































Real cool mini sidehack from the OS BMX show last summer


----------



## cwplanet

Could go freestyle-
Ask King of Rimz

He's got a badass little collection of Dinky Dynos/ Gt's


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18947740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Gave my '89 Dinky Dyno a Kandy coat......


----------



## King Of Rimz

Laid out....


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18963121
> *Laid out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice  







less than two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Can't wait for the 14th....


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 3 2010, 09:35 PM~18980697
> *Can't wait for the 14th....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nice lookin :biggrin: good job.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## slangin cardboard

My new wip :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18963059
> *Gave my '89 Dinky Dyno a Kandy coat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that color


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 5 2010, 08:19 PM~18998000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new wip :biggrin:
> *


  True old school

Whats that frame you got in the background of that shot? :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

:wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Finally finished my '89 GT Jr. Performer....


----------



## King Of Rimz

Close up shot of the custom made decals....


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 6 2010, 12:54 PM~19001782
> * True old school
> 
> Whats that frame you got in the background of that shot? :cheesy:
> *


On the left is an old murry,then a 80's dyno comp ,a 2000 something haro , and my 80's mongoose . :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 6 2010, 12:55 PM~19001791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :scrutinize:
> *


I like these Z rims with the twised spokes what are the hubs? I have 1 yellow that has never been laced.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 7 2010, 07:59 PM~19011553
> *I like these Z rims with the twised spokes what are the hubs? I have 1 yellow that has never been laced.
> *


 :dunno: about those hubs, just never saw race rims laced like that before. Wonder how they'd ride?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 6 2010, 09:18 PM~19004723
> *Close up shot of the custom made decals....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice. :biggrin: How many you bringing to bellflower?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 7 2010, 08:21 PM~19011841
> *Damn nice. :biggrin:  How many you bringing to bellflower?
> *


3 pit bikes... and an truckload of beer....LOL, stop by.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 6 2010, 10:14 PM~19004692
> *Finally finished my '89 GT Jr. Performer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 7 2010, 09:53 PM~19012826
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks....LOL


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 7 2010, 09:33 PM~19012622
> *3 pit bikes... and an truckload of beer....LOL, stop by.
> *


lol sounds good. If everything goes right I'll be bringing these :biggrin: 











Event is gonna be big


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19019999
> *lol sounds good. If everything goes right I'll be bringing these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event is gonna be big
> *


wow what kind of sidehack is that? any more pics?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 6 2010, 09:18 PM~19004723
> *Close up shot of the custom made decals....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats origional! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19019999
> *lol sounds good. If everything goes right I'll be bringing these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event is gonna be big
> *


  

Cool, see ya out there....


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 8 2010, 07:25 PM~19020102
> *now thats origional! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, wanted sumthin a lil different


----------



## King Of Rimz

Scored me another GT Jr. Performer last night, its an '89.....


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 7 2010, 08:19 PM~19011823
> *:dunno: about those hubs, just never saw race rims laced like that before.  Wonder how they'd ride?
> *


I remember in the early 90's when some guys were doing the HP 48's like that it can't be 2 bad, if not stronger.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Nov 9 2010, 10:01 AM~19024800-->
> 
> 
> 
> Scored me another GT Jr. Performer last night, its an '89.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: nother one for the fleet
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slangin cardboard_@Nov 9 2010, 09:32 PM~19030207
> *I remember in the early 90's when some guys were doing the HP 48's like that it can't be 2 bad, if not stronger.
> *


 :0 :yes: 




Track action , practice, from Saturday night in Whittier, SoCal


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 8 2010, 07:23 PM~19020073
> *wow what kind of sidehack is that? any more pics?
> *


  its a redline dirt jumper with a custom hack welded to it. I'll post better pics of it soon


----------



## cwplanet

Bike Night :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2010, 10:31 PM~19046952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike Night :biggrin:
> *


damn nice park wheres it located..


----------



## scrape'n-by

just picked up a cool ole school mongoose blue max...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by+Nov 11 2010, 08:34 PM~19046986-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn nice park wheres it located..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orange County * CA
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrape'n-by_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19046999
> *just picked up a cool ole school mongoose blue max...
> *


 :cheesy: pics?


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 12 2010, 01:59 AM~19049533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
now my little collection is all looking like turds... lol

Nice bike, more pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 12 2010, 07:23 PM~19055649
> *:wow:
> now my little collection is all looking like turds... lol
> 
> Nice bike, more pics? :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks

Best 80s BMX at this past Junes OS-BMX show.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Are the profiles 180 or 185's ? They look long.


----------



## cwplanet

Pics from the 40 years of BMX event in Bellflower/ Los Angeles County


----------



## cwplanet

My sidehack :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CHR1S619

Nice pics. Anymore?


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 14 2010, 08:25 PM~19069051
> *Are the profiles 180 or 185's ? They look long.
> *


they are 180 2nd Gens.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 15 2010, 12:58 AM~19070636
> *they are 180 2nd Gens.
> *


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Nice lineup right here


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

wow sooooo many cool bikes i dont know where to start :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 15 2010, 09:11 PM~19078066
> *Nice lineup right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro, good to see you out there.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2010, 09:26 PM~19087940
> *Thanks bro, good to see you out there.
> *


Yeah and thanks for those drinks :biggrin: Nice hot sunny November day. Next time I'll save my appetite too


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 17 2010, 08:44 PM~19097087
> *Yeah and thanks for those drinks :biggrin: Nice hot sunny November day. Next time I'll save my appetite too
> *


Oh for sure, also keep me informed if anything pops up in the O.C.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## slangin cardboard

:thumbsup:


----------



## chubbson20s

i just picked up a 87 haromaster ill try to snap some pictures soon!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Nov 20 2010, 04:24 PM~19119337-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for sure, also keep me informed if anything pops up in the O.C.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2072587433.html
> 
> This is coming up this weekend. Place has lots of cool vintage bike stuff, schwinns, BMX etc...might try to go
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chubbson20s_@Nov 21 2010, 06:10 AM~19123130
> *i just picked up a 87 haromaster ill try to snap some pictures soon!
> *


 :thumbsup: what condition/ pics?








One more from the 40 yrs show. Nice VDC don;t know any info on it


----------



## chubbson20s

decent rider bike  i wanna switch the wheels too some pergines


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@Nov 23 2010, 12:42 PM~19143428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decent rider bike  i wanna switch the wheels too some pergines
> *


 :0 yeah thats nice- where i live pick-ups like that are impossible. People around here have figured out that the old school BMX game is $$$$$  
whats the other one? :happysad: 





Seen this Flik Trix model/diorama on some other sites. Thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 23 2010, 07:25 PM~19146764
> *:0 yeah thats nice- where i live pick-ups like that are impossible. People around here have figured out that the old school BMX game is $$$$$
> whats the other one? :happysad:
> Seen this Flik Trix model/diorama on some other sites. Thought it was pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 22 2010, 06:05 PM~19136443
> *One more from the 40 yrs show.  Nice VDC don;t know any info on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was an NOS frame set sold to Vicsta by Steve Styler. It won 1st Freestlye bike at our (BMX-Society) show this past June


1985 VDC Freestyler F/F, VDC Monkey Bars (race), ACS Stroker pedals, ACS Z-Rims w/ACS Z-hubs, Avocet Freestyle tires, CyclePro Shotgun II seat


----------



## chubbson20s

> :0 yeah thats nice- where i live pick-ups like that are impossible. People around here have figured out that the old school BMX game is $$$$$
> whats the other one? :happysad:
> 
> well they are too unless you have big $$$
> luckly my freind was willing to come off 1 his at a good price
> and the its a haro freestyle ..not mine thought


----------



## cwplanet

HOLY @*&*! :0 :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-VDC-GORILLA-24-Old...=item27b6c6af25


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone wanna buy a set of Motomag II wheels? pm me....


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 24 2010, 04:05 PM~19155159
> *HOLY @*&*! :0  :wow: *


Just a few of my frame sets :naughty:


----------



## slangin cardboard

:wow: :wow:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 25 2010, 01:54 AM~19159510
> *Just a few of my frame sets  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2010, 11:13 PM~19158464
> *anyone wanna buy a set of Motomag II wheels? pm me....
> *


Post pic fool :uh:


----------



## cwplanet

Bad crash at Grands this week


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## CHR1S619

Just got these a few months ago.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

nice bikes! you need to switch the seats though.... what year is the dyno? 91?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 8 2010, 05:20 PM~19275988
> *nice bikes! you need to switch the seats though.... what year is the dyno? 91?
> *


92 or 93..


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 7 2010, 10:47 PM~19269224-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Dec 8 2010, 12:12 PM~19272897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these a few months ago.
> *


  I had a 93 Compe that I sold , same chrome/color combo, wish I had it back


----------



## cwplanet

Finally picked up a new school 24 " racing cruiser


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 9 2010, 10:54 AM~19283219
> *92 or 93..
> *


probably a 92... ive got a 93 but it has totally different stickers


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 9 2010, 05:06 PM~19286112
> *Finally picked up a new school 24 " racing cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice! ive got to get me a cruiser but i just cant get away from the 20"s... do you know anything about those cranks? i think i have the same ones... i got them in a trade and didnt realize they only took a 4 bolt sprocket. i had never seen a 4 bolt sprocket before. :happysad:


----------



## cwplanet

thanks bro- yeah the cranks are 2 piece aluminum. They remind me a little of the old bullseye because you can see right through th hollow spindle. Plus a sealed Euro bottom bracket. The whole thing weighs about 25lbs. Felt-made cranks. Now its sittin in the shed waiting for the right time to tell my wife hno: 

Oh I'm still addicted to the 20's too. Looking for another old school project. I want a White bear, but they're impossible to find.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

here are the ones i got along with a euro to american bb adaptor


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2010, 06:01 PM~19286635
> *here are the ones i got along with a euro to american bb adaptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: 

Crupis?

did you get that frame too? :0








felt cranks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

idk :dunno: they look the same as yours to me?? they have a big AF 15 on the inside of the non-drive arm and are stamped 0911 175 very small near the pedal boss where it looks like yours is stamped with something...

i got the cranks, frame, and some other stuff in trade for my 87 gt pft.


----------



## cwplanet

yeah OK just checked the crank arm on the cruiser... same AF 15 stamp


Mine are 180s

Took it out for a bit tonight. First cruiser Ive had for years. Bike is quick! Big difference from the older 24's from the 80s and 90s but I still got love for the OG rides


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 9 2010, 08:30 PM~19288094
> *yeah OK just checked the crank arm on the cruiser... same AF 15 stamp
> Mine are 180s
> 
> Took it out for a bit tonight. First cruiser Ive had for years. Bike is quick! Big difference from the older 24's from the 80s and 90s but I still got love for the OG rides
> *


nice!! i had my friends big ripper for a while and that thing was so smooth! it was just too big for me though....


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2010, 05:07 PM~19286120
> *probably a 92... ive got a 93 but it has totally different stickers
> *


Cool  
It is a 92. The GT is a 94.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 12 2010, 08:32 AM~19306439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: cool pics


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2010, 08:59 PM~19288410
> *nice!! i had my friends big ripper for a while and that thing was so smooth! it was just too big for me though....
> *


The Big Ripper is the 29" wheel one right? Yeah they're alright, but they are too tall, I have short legs and a long torso. Lmfao. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 12 2010, 02:42 PM~19308565
> *The Big Ripper is the 29" wheel one right? Yeah they're alright, but they are too tall, I have short legs and a long torso. Lmfao.  :biggrin:
> *


yea thats the one, my friend is about 6'6" so it was cool for him... :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 12 2010, 08:13 PM~19310886
> *yea thats the one, my friend is about 6'6" so it was cool for him... :happysad:
> *


Damn, I'm 6'4" and like I said it was just too tall for me, gonna try to and look for a 26" in thefuture. Or maybe a Knight Co.24 Proformer.


----------



## CE 707

found a clip from rad can anybody blow it up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyW9864AXVk


----------



## KABEL




----------



## CE 707

heres another one clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA63KRWlguk


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 17 2010, 11:06 PM~19358143
> *heres another one clip
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA63KRWlguk
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 12 2010, 09:32 AM~19306439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cwplanet

museum pic


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just finished up my kids christmas presents for tomorrow...

87 dinky dyno and a 12" dyno vfr

















the diny dyno is built to match my 86 dyno compe


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 25 2010, 12:45 AM~19416270
> *just finished up my kids christmas presents for tomorrow...
> 
> 87 dinky dyno and a 12" dyno vfr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the diny dyno is built to match my 86 dyno compe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awasome build. NOTHING beats getting a bike for X-mas when you're a kid. Bet your son's reaction was :wow:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:35 AM~19430959
> *Awasome build. NOTHING beats getting a bike for X-mas when you're a kid. Bet your son's reaction was  :wow:
> *


yea especially my youngest. he didnt want to get off his bike and made us give him his presents to open as he sat on it...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## rug442

:wow:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## That 79

Awesome thread guys, I still have a '84 mongoose expert, a DK S.O.B (reast in peace Colin Winkleman) and a MOSH, random cranks, Peregrine rims and other random shit


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 08:57 PM~18600028
> *manplows bike is painted ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you got the right idea excellent job man!


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 7 2010, 10:37 PM~18510745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I couldnt remeber the name of this movie for the life of me, thanks for the post. People didn't know what I was talking about when I tried to describe it. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 25 2010, 12:45 AM~19416270
> *just finished up my kids christmas presents for tomorrow...
> 
> 87 dinky dyno and a 12" dyno vfr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the diny dyno is built to match my 86 dyno compe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet builds, can´t wait to start on my sons 12" Dyno


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 31 2010, 11:54 AM~19467763
> *sweet builds, can´t wait to start on my sons 12" Dyno
> *


thanks bro! your the king of the pit bikes, cant wait to see your 12"


----------



## AGUILAR3

#13 of 15 Team rider JMC Pit


----------



## kustombuilder

Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin: 
I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.


----------



## chimichanga

Here are some of mine


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by That 79+Dec 31 2010, 07:52 AM~19465894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thread guys, I still have a '84 mongoose expert, a DK S.O.B (reast in peace Colin Winkleman) and a MOSH, random cranks, Peregrine rims and other random shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 04:51 PM~19483881
> *#13 of 15 Team rider JMC Pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19495249
> *Might consider selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin:
> I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got to bring this out to a So Caal old school BMX show :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chimichanga_@Jan 4 2011, 06:00 PM~19503342
> *Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue one, is it a Laguna, Powerlite...? Nice bikes :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Only in the 80s


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Dec 31 2010, 09:06 AM~19465951
> *Damn you got the right idea excellent job man!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

From another site-
Made from an old Monoshock BMX


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 9 2011, 09:49 AM~19546578
> *From another site-
> Made from an old Monoshock BMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit would be decent if you replace that spring with an air cylinder


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## chimichanga

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2011, 09:21 AM~19509521
> *  Got any pics?
> :wow:
> You got to bring this out to a So Caal old school BMX show  :biggrin:
> That blue one, is it a Laguna, Powerlite...? Nice bikes :biggrin:
> *


I wish it was either but it's a worksman bike with anodized ukai wheels.


----------



## kustombuilder

selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin: 
I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19571623
> *selling or trading my performer for something diffrent. :biggrin:
> I have the OG GT mags for it and the og seat.Number plate not included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of mags are on it in the pic?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 12 2011, 06:27 PM~19578065
> *what kind of mags are on it in the pic?
> *


i forgot the brand but i think they are from china.pretty decent mags.


----------



## cwplanet

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19605969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Cadillac Heaven




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## UltraFunkULA

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 28 2010, 11:04 AM~19181826
> *Bad crash at Grands this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was there and watched it in person pretty scarey... Quicktrip Center Thanksgiving Weekend.


----------



## UltraFunkULA

My ride and my other ride...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

^^ both those rides are nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by UltraFunkULA_@Jan 19 2011, 04:34 PM~19641517
> *My ride and my other ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well that's something you don't see very often. What's the background story on that PK Ripper?

NIce rides


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 20 2011, 06:33 AM~19647381
> *Well that's something you don't see very often. What's the background story on that PK Ripper?
> 
> NIce rides
> *


Whats that a a low low with a PK Ripper hanging from the wall?? I also have another PK at my house that is going to be hung tonight. I just havent had the time to take it to storage. About the bike it is 99% original except for the brakes grip and the tires. I do have the original brakes in my office they are Shimano Tourney along with a set of ALPS handlebars. I ride the bike at the track with my daughter from time to time. I ride my 07 PK more than the OG I dont want to crack it or mess it up. The OG PK is laced up with araya rims suzie hubs, suntour cranks 44t front sproket, 16t rear, kmc,gold chain, pro neck stamped landing gear forks, alps v bars, fluted seat post with elina seat. Thats about it. The Monte Carlo well you may have seen it on the cover of lowrider for the august 2010 issue.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 20 2011, 09:35 AM~19648327
> *Whats that a a low low with a PK Ripper hanging from the wall?? I also have another PK at my house that is going to be hung tonight. I just havent had the time to take it to storage. About the bike it is 99% original except for the brakes grip and the tires. I do have the original brakes in my office they are Shimano Tourney along with a set of ALPS handlebars. I ride the bike at the track with my daughter from time to time. I ride my 07 PK more than the OG I dont want to crack it or mess it up. The OG PK is laced up with araya rims suzie hubs, suntour cranks 44t front sproket, 16t rear, kmc,gold chain, pro neck stamped landing gear forks, alps v bars, fluted seat post with elina seat. Thats about it.  The Monte Carlo well you may have seen it on the cover of lowrider for the august 2010 issue.
> *



hno: :biggrin: That's cool that it still gets ridden. Gotta love those old PKs. Ever ride down here in LA/ OC? Double points weekend at Bellflower this Saturday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by UltraFunkULA_@Jan 19 2011, 06:34 PM~19641517
> *My ride and my other ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of your other ride 


the one with 4 wheels  
post it up in here bro
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551381


----------



## OutHopeU

:0 Great topic.

Let me just say 

YES I $PAY$ you $CASH$ for older BMX bike,Bikes,Bike parts,or what it is that is older & has to do with BMX.

I will pay to have them ship here,if you are too far away from me.

I'm not look for that cheap Bike of yours.

I'm look for any thing from the 60's/70's/80's - mid 90's!

I pay any from $50.00- $150.00 + more

They could be rusty too,I still wanta see what you have.

Bikes,Parts,Stuff any thing BMX,Just let me know....

Here's a list of the brand of bmx bikes that I'm looking for


BB RACING
mongoose
CENTURIAN
COOK BRO'S
CROSSRIDER
CW
DB
DG
GBOY
GHP
GJS
HUTCH
JMC
KUWAHARA
MALVERN STAR
PATTERSON
PROFILE
QUICKSILVER
RACE INC
REDLINE
ROBINSON
SE
SKYWAY
TANGE
TORKER
GT
DYNO
S&M


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 28 2010, 04:13 PM~19441985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size is it? :0


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 25 2010, 01:54 AM~19159510
> *Just a few of my frame sets  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Show off,LOWASME CALLED out on the other BMX topic on this website.

Now take your ASS back to BMXMUSEUM :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 26 2010, 12:14 PM~19169031
> *:nicoderm:  :drama:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey cwplanet, Don't let this AGUILAR3 person fool ya. 

He got the same name on BMXMUSEUM!! 

He old news :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :burn:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 20 2011, 06:38 PM~19653035
> *hno:  :biggrin: That's cool that it still gets ridden.  Gotta love those old PKs. Ever ride down here in LA/ OC? Double points weekend at Bellflower this Saturday
> *


Yes I will be there. My daughter is Leinai Peralta NAG 1. I think were going to Whittier after words.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 21 2011, 02:26 AM~19657294
> *:0 Great topic.
> 
> Let me just say
> 
> YES I $PAY$ you $CASH$ for older BMX bike,Bikes,Bike parts,or what it is that is older & has to do with BMX.
> 
> I will pay to have them ship here,if you are too far away from me.
> 
> I'm not look for that cheap Bike of yours.
> 
> I'm look for any thing from the 60's/70's/80's - mid 90's!
> 
> I pay any from $50.00- $150.00 + more
> 
> They could be rusty too,I still wanta see what you have.
> 
> Bikes,Parts,Stuff any thing BMX,Just let me know....
> 
> Here's  a list of the brand of bmx bikes that I'm looking for
> BB RACING
> mongoose
> CENTURIAN
> COOK BRO'S
> CROSSRIDER
> CW
> DB
> DG
> GBOY
> GHP
> GJS
> HUTCH
> JMC
> KUWAHARA
> MALVERN STAR
> PATTERSON
> PROFILE
> QUICKSILVER
> RACE INC
> REDLINE
> ROBINSON
> SE
> SKYWAY
> TANGE
> TORKER
> GT
> DYNO
> S&M
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 21 2011, 01:35 AM~19657308
> *What size is it? :0
> *


I think those are 20 and 3/4, but I could be wrong. I just wish I had a tiki :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 21 2011, 12:14 PM~19659806
> *Yes I will be there. My daughter is Leinai Peralta NAG 1. I think were going to Whittier after words.
> *


Make a weekend out of it- I just found out double points Sunday at Orange Y too. Tracks were rained out for a few weeks, so I guess they're trying to make up for it :cheesy:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by CharlieK_@Jul 12 2010, 03:35 AM~18022708
> *My GT Mach One that I still ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Sweet


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 2 2010, 11:42 AM~17365732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


That's my buddy's place :thumbsup:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 21 2009, 03:38 PM~15425414
> *I found some of those double crossbar Perigrines in my stuff the other day
> *


Tell I got them from you :biggrin:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 29 2009, 06:39 PM~15222748
> *Mid 70s Evel Knievel :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This looks like a 16'' pit bike,am I right??


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15069807
> *www.porkchopbmx.com
> www.bmxplanet.com
> *


Porkcopbmx sucks! This fucker bid & won a item of mind & Ebay,but then Never paid. To top this off,this fucker starting Shit about me on that GAYMUSEUM.com website. FUCK U Justin a.k.a the owner of Porkcopbmx! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :guns:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 24 2009, 09:07 AM~12800915
> *I'm looking to build something like this next summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I nkow were flea market is that has this CW bike. I was picking up my 22's out of town & stop in to see what they had & saw the bike. I would got it,it only $15.00 for it,but I didn't have the room in my back seat :happysad: I need to go back & see if they still have it :werd:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 5 2009, 03:56 PM~12613318
> *Rockin the green mags.  Anyone still have a Hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do :biggrin:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 22 2008, 09:31 AM~12497467
> *Isn't that CHUNK from the GOONIES???
> *


Yup :0


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12127059
> *Anyone ever been into flatland?
> This 1 is a '98 Hoffman EP.  Came out to compete with the GT Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can still get this NOS Frame & fork in Black.


----------



## OutHopeU

> my last 2 bikes sold the fixed gear in june and the Haro a month ago im moving to a 26 inch Motobecane Bmx next year
> 
> 99 GT pro performer Fixed gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were did you get them wheel covers at?? :0


----------



## OutHopeU

> my bike , a little bit up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U still have this Mongoose?? :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Pics of my daughter from the ABA Grands 2009 nand 2010... She is NAG 1 8 girls now moving to 9 girls. She races for J&R Bicycles.

2009 NAG 1 and Grands Winner 








2010 Disney Cup Champ









2010 ABA Grands NAG1 and Winner










Miss Nani The brat!!


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 23 2011, 10:55 AM~19673525
> *Pics of my daughter from the ABA Grands 2009 nand 2010... She is NAG 1 8 girls now moving to 9 girls. She races for J&R Bicycles.
> 
> 2009 NAG 1 and Grands Winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Disney Cup Champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 ABA Grands NAG1 and Winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Nani The brat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :thumbsup: Now thats a trophy :biggrin:

Much congrats on those! Lots of tough racing yesterday at Bellflower- and a lot of crashes! You're daughter is very quick -caught her first moto and she handled business.


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 23 2011, 12:51 PM~19674532
> *    :thumbsup: Now thats a trophy :biggrin:
> 
> Much congrats on those!  Lots of tough racing yesterday at Bellflower- and a lot of crashes! You're daughter is very quick -caught her first moto and she handled business.
> *


x2


----------



## OutHopeU

:0 L()()K


----------



## OutHopeU

:0 Up for $SALE$ 

This a pair of Kink bike co. Lynx bars in Gold

true temper mulit butted 4130 cro-mo

8.25" rise with 28.5" width. (uncut)

$40.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 23 2011, 02:22 PM~19675129
> *:0 L()()K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone have a mongoose decade for trade?


----------



## OutHopeU

:wave: :buttkick: :nono: :burn:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU+Jan 21 2011, 12:53 AM~19657334-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Show off,LOWASME CALLED out on the other BMX topic on this website.
> 
> Now take your ASS back to BMXMUSEUM  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OutHopeU_@Jan 21 2011, 12:53 AM~19657334
> *Hey Show off,LOWASME CALLED out on the other BMX topic on this website.
> 
> Now take your ASS back to BMXMUSEUM  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



Don't tell me, you too got Banned from the Museum? :roflmao: 


Illiterate peice of shit. It's guys like you and that other prick that give BMX a bad name. What the fuck do you know about me or my collection? Please explain?

Everyone who knows me on the Museum, BMX Society and Vintage knows where to find me, know my name, where I live and even have my phone #. Get at me if you have issues with a real collector.

I'm at all the BMX gatherings, Beach rides, and get togethers here in SoCal. Im easy to find.


----------



## AGUILAR3

btw, Im *AGUILAR3* everywhere I go. I dont hide from no man.


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 25 2011, 12:49 AM~19690509
> *Don't tell me, you too got Banned from the Museum?  :roflmao:
> Illiterate peice of shit. It's guys like you and that other prick that give BMX a bad name. What the fuck do you know about me or my collection? Please explain?
> 
> Everyone who knows me on the Museum, BMX Society and Vintage knows where to find me, know my name, where I live and even have my phone #. Get at me if you have issues with a real collector.
> 
> I'm at all the BMX gatherings, Beach rides, and get togethers here in SoCal. Im easy to find.
> *


Its funny when you been called by LOWASME his BMX topic on page 17 & you never posted on there since :nono: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=523296&st=320 :0 

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 25 2011, 08:59 PM~19698449
> *Its funny when you been called by  LOWASME his BMX topic on page 17 & you never posted on there since :nono:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=523296&st=320  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


So after looking at this http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=523296&st=320

Y did you join this website this past summer? 

If you really been true to this Lowrider game,you would had been on many many years ago just like LOWASME. 

It looks like LOWASME has been on here way way longer that you have been on BMXMUSEUM & any of them other BMX Webtsites :0 










Seems like, you only like Show offyour bmx bikes. So your like a fake when it comes to Lowrider world. Am I right,or am I right :dunno: :wave: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 25 2011, 12:51 AM~19690520
> *btw, Im AGUILAR3 everywhere I go. I dont hide from no man.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 25 2011, 10:06 PM~19698548
> *So after looking at this http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=523296&st=320
> 
> Y did you join this website this past summer?
> 
> If you really been true to this Lowrider game,you would had been on many many years ago just like LOWASME.
> 
> It looks like LOWASME has been on here way way longer that you have been on BMXMUSEUM & any of them other BMX Webtsites  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, you only  like Show offyour  bmx bikes. So your like a fake when it comes to Lowrider world. Am I right,or am I right  :dunno:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> *



sooo your LOWASME or his gay lover? which one is it?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 25 2011, 11:23 PM~19698788
> *sooo your LOWASME  or his gay lover?  which one is it?
> *


a *** ass scammer. motherfucker traded me a couple of rf amps and one was burned. then he fuckin had the nerve to act all tuff and say he was only going to give me x amount of dollars back. I didn't say shit because getting something is better than nothing but I knew sooner or later he'd hang himself with his own rope. I was cool with the *** to. Dealt with him before but haven't since he pulled that bullshit on me. I have the pics of the burnt amp remember me sending them to you toby freckles. so from this day forth you will never be able to sell shit on this site. I'm on dat ass.


----------



## BIGJOE619

i sold lowasme my dg..id like to see it now..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 25 2011, 11:29 PM~19699381
> *a *** ass scammer. motherfucker traded me a couple of rf amps and one was burned. then he fuckin had the nerve to act all tuff and say he was only going to give me x amount of dollars back. I didn't say shit because getting something is better than nothing but I knew sooner or later he'd hang himself with his own rope. I was cool with the *** to. Dealt with him before but haven't since he pulled that bullshit on me. I have the pics of the burnt amp remember me sending them to you toby freckles. so from this day forth you will never be able to sell shit on this site. I'm on dat ass.
> *



post his info mangoo


----------



## Rod Stewart

oh shit.


----------



## fool2




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## cwplanet

*Here's the lineup for SE Bikes 2011 retro Series*


----------



## cwplanet

Old School Diamond Back. Museum pic


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 26 2011, 12:36 AM~19699432
> *post his info mangoo
> *


don't know if it's current. he's moved a few times i think since then.


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 26 2011, 02:35 AM~19700806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OutHopeU

worth over $300.00 in Parts here


Layitlow Home boy hook up Price $110.00 shipped Flate 3-day with tracking # :0


----------



## OutHopeU




----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 26 2011, 03:35 AM~19700806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: JOE(CAPRICE)68

Hey JOE(CAPRICE)68 are the one that guy they call Bags4Fag Joe


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:43 PM~19715995
> *:roflmao: JOE(CAPRICE)68
> 
> Hey JOE(CAPRICE)68 are the one that guy they call Bags4Fag Joe
> *


Damn,I bee drinking too much :biggrin: 

What I was trying to say to JOE, are you the guy that they call here on Layitlow called Bags4Fag JOE?? 

You don't need to lie about,I had seen this posted on here. 

Also JOE If you don't have anything to do with BMX,Y don't you just keep your face out of here? :dunno:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:49 PM~19716055
> *Damn,I bee drinking too much  :biggrin:
> 
> What I was trying to say to JOE, are you the guy that they call here on Layitlow called Bags4Fag JOE??
> 
> You don't need to lie about it,I had seen this posted on here.
> 
> Also JOE If you don't have anything to do with BMX,Y don't you just keep your face out of here? :dunno:
> *


Also this is a BMX Topic,this isn't about you JOE .so lets keep it like this.

Hey Classic - Landau do you have any BMX parts for sale?


----------



## 70monte805

:wow: :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:52 PM~19716075
> *Also this is a BMX Topic,this isn't about you JOE .so lets keep it like this.
> 
> Hey Classic - Landau do you have any BMX parts for sale?
> *


 your the Fucken *** that was showing his dick on layitlow.Because you got


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 27 2011, 05:04 PM~19716174
> *your the Fucken *** that was showing his dick on layitlow.Because you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 04:49 PM~19716055
> *Damn,I bee drinking too much  :biggrin:
> 
> What I was trying to say to JOE, are you the guy that they call here on Layitlow called Bags4Fag JOE??
> 
> You don't need to lie about,I had seen this posted on here.
> 
> Also JOE If you don't have anything to do with BMX,Y don't you just keep your face out of here? :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jan 27 2011, 06:15 PM~19716261
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 07:52 PM~19716075
> *Also this is a BMX Topic,this isn't about you JOE .so lets keep it like this.
> 
> Hey Classic - Landau do you have any BMX parts for sale?
> *


You still owe me money on them gold rims and you know it. It's cool homie, you'll burn someone closer to you that's going to knock your ass out tha box. Your a perfect example of a real live icy hot stunta. and if your going to act like your not him, i guess you wont mind me posting the return arkansas address on the boxes the amps came in, as well as our pm's where I'm showing you the internals of the amp all burned and you acting shocked. Fix our deal first or you'll just be getting a reminder of the time you scammed me every time you post something for sale. no matter what kind of homie price your going to try and give ppl won't deal with you just for the fact you fucked someone over. ask fundimotorsports, he never sold a damn thing else on this site.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 27 2011, 05:32 PM~19715904
> *worth over $300.00 in Parts here
> Layitlow Home boy  hook up Price $110.00 shipped Flate 3-day with tracking #  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$SOLD$ shipped out today


----------



## OutHopeU

Note to Landau from LOWASME

I just got off the phone with him.

He said >

It been 2 years now,you were happy & he was happy with the deal.

So Y after 2 year now,you gotta start talking shit?

You ever offer to sale him some old school BMX mags.

Just go back about 5-6 page's on this topic.

You stupid Fuck,Y you stat talking Shit?? 2 -years later. :dunno: 

Look like you just got :burn:


----------



## listoB

ttt keep the entertaiment coming :drama: but why so many people who dont even ride bikes up in here??? :uh:


----------



## lowrodder

Hey could someone tell me what parts i need to get these on my bike and where i could buy the parts? ive been to two shops and they told me they cant get the parts or dont work on these wheels. :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:dunno:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 28 2011, 04:50 PM~19723945
> *ttt keep the entertaiment coming :drama:  but why so many people who dont even ride bikes up in here??? :uh:
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 28 2011, 02:50 PM~19723945
> *ttt keep the entertaiment coming :drama:  but why so many people who dont even ride bikes up in here??? :uh:
> *


I don't know  Y are you on here JOE(CAPRICE)68 :loco:


----------



## OutHopeU

> Hey could someone tell me what parts i need to get these on my bike and where i could buy the parts? ive been to two shops and they told me they cant get the parts or dont work on these wheels. :dunno:
> 
> Did the Mags come off of a bike? They don't look it to me :dunno:


----------



## lowrodder

> Hey could someone tell me what parts i need to get these on my bike and where i could buy the parts? ive been to two shops and they told me they cant get the parts or dont work on these wheels. :dunno:
> 
> Did the Mags come off of a bike? They don't look it to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt tell ya. i bought them like this off craigslist for $25. the guy told me they were for bikes but im new to bmx so i took his word
Click to expand...


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 29 2011, 12:45 PM~19730594
> *I couldnt tell ya. i bought them like this off craigslist for $25. the guy told me they were for bikes but im new to bmx so i took his word
> *


Do they have a sport for the freewheel to on to in rear? Or is it a Cost brake set-up?

They Mags like to other use beside bmx bikes.

From what I can see,this set of mags don't look like they are for a bike. 

They look like they came off of a wheel barrow or a GARDEN CART :0 

Here's some pics of what I'm talking about.



















This Y the bikes shop can't help you,sorry you would ned to go to you Local LOWS Hardwear store


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 29 2011, 01:27 PM~19730822
> *
> Do they have a spot for the freewheel to on to in rear? Or is it a Cost brake set-up?
> 
> They Make Mags  to other use on other things beside bmx bikes.
> 
> From what I can see,this set of mags don't look like they are for a bike.
> 
> They look like they came off of a wheel barrow or a GARDEN CART :0
> 
> Here's some pics of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Y the bikes shop can't help you,sorry you would ned to go to you Local LOWS Hardwear store
> *


Damn,I drink too much :drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 29 2011, 11:06 AM~19730002
> *I don't know   Y are you on here JOE(CAPRICE)68 :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 9 2011, 08:49 AM~19546578
> *From another site-
> Made from an old Monoshock BMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BEAUTY. 
WHERE YOU GET THOSE RIMS.


----------



## OutHopeU

I got some NOS stuff up for $sale$ I got 2 NOS DYNO Frame sticker's

$8.00 shipped each sticker



















also have 2 Single NOS 26'' Front wheels :0 $75.00 shipped per wheel


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 29 2011, 03:30 AM~19728806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BMX :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 30 2011, 01:56 AM~19735141
> *BMX :uh:
> *


womp womp womp


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 29 2011, 10:50 PM~19734657
> *I got some NOS stuff up for $sale$ I got 2 NOS DYNO Frame sticker's
> 
> $8.00 shipped each sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have 2 Single NOS 26'' Front wheels  :0  $75.00 shipped per wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DYNO stickers are sold to Cadillac Heaven


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 30 2011, 09:41 AM~19736355
> *womp womp womp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice  What year is that thing & what brand is it?


----------



## OutHopeU

100% NOS SHIMANO TOURNEY Brakes still in there org bag

I only have 2 RED left over. $40.00 each shipped


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 29 2011, 12:27 PM~19730822
> *Do they have a sport for the freewheel to on to in rear? Or is it a Cost brake set-up?
> 
> They Mags like to other use beside bmx bikes.
> 
> From what I can see,this set of mags don't look like they are for a bike.
> 
> They look like they came off of a wheel barrow or a GARDEN CART :0
> 
> Here's some pics of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Y the bikes shop can't help you,sorry you would ned to go to you Local LOWS Hardwear store
> *


   Thats SOB he said they were bike wheels!! I just went on craigslist and hes trying to sell another pair just like the ones he sold me in the bike section.
Oh well thanks for your help


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 30 2011, 02:59 PM~19738054
> *    Thats SOB he said they were bike wheels!! I just went on craigslist and hes trying to sell another pair just like the ones he sold me in the bike section.
> Oh well thanks for your help
> *


That sucks, thats what he doing then,Just ripping people off buy saying that there are bike mags. :nono: You should go back & kick him in the NUTT :buttkick: 

The next time you look mag any mag,make it has a 3/8 axle & check the to if the rear has a cost brake or a free wheel on it. If it dose,then you will be good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## OutHopeU

I got a O.G. Hutch BMX seat $40.00 shipped






























Also I have this GOLD 1'' Headset off of my Hutch Trick Star $15.00 shipped


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

^It's NOT a REAL LOWRIDER, if you got Bags!
FIXED :twak: :wave:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 31 2011, 06:41 AM~19743927
> *^It's NOT a REAL LOWRIDER, if you got Bags!
> FIXED :twak: :wave:
> *


HEY so Called BAG4FAG JOE,Still the FUCK off this Topic! :buttkick:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 31 2011, 06:41 AM~19743927
> *^It's NOT a REAL LOWRIDER, if you got Bags!
> FIXED :twak: :wave:
> *


FIXED now ho, oops,I mean joe :h5: 

JOE Y the FUCK are you still on this Topic.  

It seem like all you do on is Talk shit on :twak: 

We'll all shit of it JOE,your not new,you just old News :thumbsdown: 

You don't even have a bike :loco: 

If post on here one more time,I'll will post on all your Topics & stat Fucking you Canda ASS Up & you YES you don't want that :werd: 

So for ALL of US that have REAL bikes,Lets GET JOE BANNED from this Topic! :yessad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 31 2011, 10:06 AM~19745107
> *FIXED now ho, oops,I mean joe :h5:
> 
> JOE Y the FUCK are you still on this Topic.
> 
> It seem like all you do on is Talk shit on :twak:
> 
> We'll all shit of it JOE,your not new,you just old News :thumbsdown:
> 
> You don't even have a bike  :loco:
> 
> If post on here one more time,I'll will post on all your Topics & stat Fucking you Canda ASS Up & you YES you don't want that  :werd:
> 
> So for ALL of US  that have REAL bikes,Lets GET JOE BANNED from this Topic!  :yessad:
> *


do that and see what i do *** :uh:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 31 2011, 10:10 AM~19745139
> *do that and see what i do *** :uh:
> *


The only way you make a living is say that your a Layitlow sponsor,but we all know,if you got BAGS, You'll still be ***! This is a FACT! :twak: 

so JOE one more time,Y do you keep posting on this Topic :dunno: 

FACT is you don't have any Bike,so Get the FUCK off this Topic :werd:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:uh:


> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 31 2011, 01:51 PM~19746762
> *The only way you make a living is say that your a  Layitlow sponsor,but we all know,if you got BAGS, You'll still be ***! This is a FACT!  :twak:
> 
> so JOE one more time,Y do you keep posting on this Topic  :dunno:
> 
> FACT is you don't have any Bike,so Get the FUCK off this Topic :werd:
> *


 CAPTAIN ***!


----------



## cwplanet

Cool new school company- USA made with an interesting headtube
EYE BMX haven't seen any out racing yet though


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 30 2011, 02:06 PM~19737798
> *100% NOS SHIMANO TOURNEY Brakes still in there org bag
> 
> I only have 2 RED left over. $40.00 each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold :cheesy:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 31 2011, 07:14 PM~19749832
> *Cool new school company- USA made with an interesting headtube
> EYE BMX haven't seen any out racing yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks week :uh:


----------



## OutHopeU

I just picked this stuff up tonight :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19783908
> *I just picked this stuff up tonight  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What brand are those levers?


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 4 2011, 11:57 AM~19787531
> *What brand are those levers?
> *


Them Blue & White ones are LEE CHI


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 4 2011, 12:34 PM~19787840
> *Them Blue & White ones are LEE CHI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 4 2011, 04:18 PM~19789469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 25 2011, 09:06 PM~19698548
> *So after looking at this http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=523296&st=320
> 
> Y did you join this website this past summer?
> 
> If you really been true to this Lowrider game,you would had been on many many years ago just like LOWASME.
> 
> It looks like LOWASME has been on here way way longer that you have been on BMXMUSEUM & any of them other BMX Webtsites  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like, you only  like Show offyour  bmx bikes. So your like a fake when it comes to Lowrider world. Am I right,or am I right  :dunno:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> *


x2 :rimshot:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 4 2011, 06:53 PM~19790659
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf








:roflmao:


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 4 2011, 07:20 PM~19790849
> *
> :roflmao:
> *


Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave: 

Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

:happysad: So, ...........


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 5 2011, 06:50 AM~19793962
> *
> :happysad: So, ...........
> 
> *


I know right, anyways..........
This is not mine but I want these black GT pads!!! :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 5 2011, 07:50 AM~19793962
> *
> *


Sorry didn't think it would keep going like this.Won't, post anymore bs from *** boy, on here no more.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 31 2011, 07:14 PM~19749832
> *Cool new school company- USA made with an interesting headtube
> EYE BMX haven't seen any out racing yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love those drop outs,Im glad they came back around. SUP CW? :wave:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 6 2011, 10:41 PM~19805717
> *I love those drop outs,Im glad they came back around. SUP CW? :wave:
> *


Whats up Slangin? :biggrin: 
Haven"t posted on here for a while- any new projects?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just picked up a 95 gt cruiser, will post some pics when i get a chance... anyone selling some 24" skyways?? :happysad:


----------



## lowrodder

Heres a GT i found on craigslist for $30. The bike is chrome but the previous owner liked the way black looked so he spray painted it, horribly too. :uh: I spent a couple hours today taking off the paint with some acetone and the chrome looks like its in ok condition. Im not sure what model or year it is, can anyone help me out on that? Serial number i found was yc3f04020


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Feb 8 2011, 01:53 AM~19816095
> *Heres a GT i found on craigslist for $30. The bike is chrome but the previous owner liked the way black looked so he spray painted it, horribly too. :uh:  I spent a couple hours today taking off the paint with some acetone and the chrome looks like its in ok condition. Im not sure what model or year it is, can anyone help me out on that? Serial number i found was yc3f04020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

its a 93, most likely a vertigo by the looks of it...

ive got a 92 and its one of my favorites for riding :thumbsup:


----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 5 2011, 01:53 PM~19790659
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that car looks like it has had a bucket of ****** tipped over it and the guy on the left just kicked the door off the closet


----------



## cwplanet

Some random stuff from the web


Old L.A. Forum Pic









Legendary Mt. Baldy Pipe









Old track Mongoose









Nice Haro










Scene from "Colors" BMX rolling through


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 7 2011, 10:18 PM~19814839
> *just picked up a 95 gt cruiser, will post some pics when i get a chance... anyone selling some 24" skyways??  :happysad:
> *


  Waiting see the pics   :biggrin: :cheesy: 
What color Skyways you looking for?




> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Feb 8 2011, 01:53 AM~19816095
> *Heres a GT i found on craigslist for $30. The bike is chrome but the previous owner liked the way black looked so he spray painted it, horribly too. :uh:  I spent a couple hours today taking off the paint with some acetone and the chrome looks like its in ok condition. Im not sure what model or year it is, can anyone help me out on that? Serial number i found was yc3f04020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice CL pic up :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 11 2011, 11:30 AM~19843983
> *
> Old track Mongoose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have always digged those mags. I use to have some when I was young.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 8 2011, 05:23 PM~19821196
> *its a 93, most likely a vertigo by the looks of it...
> 
> ive got a 92 and its one of my favorites for riding  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin: I looked up that model and year and thats what it looks like. Im almost dome removing the spray paint. Now the only problem ive run into is that the headset has rusted onto the fork and cant seperate them. the bearings still look ok and i have enough room to apply some grease so its not too big of a deal.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 11 2011, 09:30 AM~19843983
> *Some random stuff from the web
> Old L.A. Forum Pic
> 
> 
> Old track Mongoose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have that frame and forks hanging in my garage. 70's frame
..


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

I have an all original 1987-88? P.K. Ripper too


----------



## lowrodder

is $65 a good price to buy these? they are ogk


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> Waiting see the pics   :biggrin: :cheesy:
> What color Skyways you looking for?
> 
> been too sick to get outside the last couple days  thinking about black skyways but im really open to anything right now as my bike doesnt have any color on it...
> 
> how about a pic of my dyno i just built last week instead :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> Waiting see the pics   :biggrin: :cheesy:
> What color Skyways you looking for?
> 
> been too sick to get outside the last couple days  thinking about black skyways but im really open to anything right now as my bike doesnt have any color on it...
> 
> how about a pic of my dyno i just built last week instead :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats yours ???wayne??
Click to expand...


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 11 2011, 09:30 AM~19843983
> *Some random stuff from the web
> Old L.A. Forum Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary Mt. Baldy Pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old track Mongoose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Haro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scene from "Colors" BMX rolling through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at that old indy car,
I would love 2 ride that pipe :biggrin: 
very nice haro,
and the mongoose is cool.
OH!!! did not remember the Bmx dude in colors :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> Waiting see the pics   :biggrin: :cheesy:
> What color Skyways you looking for?
> 
> been too sick to get outside the last couple days  thinking about black skyways but im really open to anything right now as my bike doesnt have any color on it...
> 
> how about a pic of my dyno i just built last week instead :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Dyno....
> 
> Anybody have some Primo Powerbites they wanna sell? Lmk.
Click to expand...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 15 2011, 05:39 PM~19878284
> *
> Anybody have some Primo Powerbites they wanna sell? Lmk.
> *


what are you working on now


----------



## lesstime

id like to find a DYNO COMPE if any one got one 92-93 dont have to be nice want to build it with my son


----------



## lowrodder

Hers an update on my GT vertigo: i got all the black spray paint off, now just gotta polish it up











And thanks to CWPlanet for helping my track down these pad sets
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrodder

Im having trouble picking a sprocket. should i stick with the original black or a newer silver sprocket?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19897486
> *Im having trouble picking a sprocket. should i stick with the original black or a newer silver sprocket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They are cheep sprockets :uh: just upgrade 2 some better cranks and sprocket :biggrin: Just my 2 . Cool build :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 17 2011, 07:31 PM~19896684
> *what are you working on now
> *


Another GT Jr. Performer, gonna have them cut and shortened down to make them look like Power Series Cranks....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:50 PM~19896920
> *id like to find a DYNO COMPE if any one got one 92-93 dont have to be nice want to build it with my son
> *


ive got a bunch of dynos... too bad you wernt around the corner still. pm me


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Feb 13 2011, 02:02 PM~19858632
> *is $65 a good price to buy these? they are ogk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19897486
> *Im having trouble picking a sprocket. should i stick with the original black or a newer silver sprocket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good!

I agree that the cranks and sprocket might be changed out for those. If its your first project, go with something good, cause you could use it later on future projects if you ever decide to step up from the Vertigo.

For one piece - these GT sprockets Ive always liked











Three piece GT cranksets like the one on this FS Tour are  














Just suggestions though...  
Build the bike the way you want to and can afford


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i like how your vertigo is turning out... if i had to choose between the two sprockets i would go with the black gt. here's mine, its got one piece cranks with a gt sprocket that looks like a honeycomb design on it....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 19 2011, 08:27 PM~19912789
> *i like how your vertigo is turning out... if i had to choose between the two sprockets i would go with the black gt. here's mine, its got one piece cranks with a gt sprocket that looks like a honeycomb design on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


am in love with this wayne


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just picked up some black skyways at the norcal swap meet yesterday and threw them on so i could go for a little ride with the family... waiting on tires to come in the mail...


----------



## JAMES843

any one know what kind of bike thes cane off of ?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19919846
> *any one know what kind of bike thes cane off of ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mongoose-Rebel-2...e-Bike/14956338

it was on sale for 89.99 two nights ago


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 20 2011, 09:53 PM~19920138
> *http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mongoose-Rebel-2...e-Bike/14956338
> 
> it was on sale for 89.99 two nights ago
> *



cool thanks lesstime


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 20 2011, 06:59 PM~19918582
> *just picked up some black skyways at the norcal swap meet yesterday and threw them on so i could go for a little ride with the family... waiting on tires to come in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good, are you Lowrider on BMXMUSEUM?


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's an up north buy, my brother picked this up for me in Stockton, yesterday morning .$20....


----------



## lowrodder

Thanks for the advise, for now im thinking ill use the stock sprocket but ill def upgrade to a three piece later on.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 08:27 PM~19919846
> *any one know what kind of bike thes cane off of ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have these wheels too, they are off the 2007 mogoose rebel. they look good its just a shame they are so heavy


----------



## slangin cardboard

In a way their like a moto mag :dunno: But the look is cool. :squint:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Feb 19 2011, 08:27 PM~19912789-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like how your vertigo is turning out... if i had to choose between the two sprockets i would go with the black gt. here's mine, its got one piece cranks with a gt sprocket that looks like a honeycomb design on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fork is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Cadillac [email protected] 20 2011, 06:59 PM~19918582
> *just picked up some black skyways at the norcal swap meet yesterday and threw them on so i could go for a little ride with the family... waiting on tires to come in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More pics of that :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Feb 20 2011, 11:19 PM~19920854
> *Here's an up north buy, my brother picked this up for me in Stockton, yesterday morning .$20....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: You still got that DYNO cruiser with the power series?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 20 2011, 11:12 PM~19920792
> *Looks real good, are you Lowrider on BMXMUSEUM?
> *


yes bro thats me! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 PM~19928205
> *  What fork is that?
> More pics of that :cheesy:
> :thumbsup: You still got that DYNO cruiser with the power series?
> *


ive got 85 pro performer forks on the vertigo.... went with what i had.

i'll take more pics of the cruiser when i clean it up and put the tires on...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 20 2011, 11:19 PM~19920854
> *Here's an up north buy, my brother picked this up for me in Stockton, yesterday morning .$20....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super deal! are those pro class wheels? and what stem is that? from here it looks like a hutch.... was that for sale on craigslist?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Something I have been workin on about 3 years now, Its a SE quad 83 with standing gear forks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that
I have had since I was about 15 or so . Its been liquid power coated frame, bars, and fork, the 36 ukai and gt hubs with comp III tires are from my uncle's skyway TA that he used 2 race back in the early 80's . Im lookin 2 go freestyle with this one since I never used to race. But this is the one I will not let go since we have been in alot of shit together. :naughty:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dude I know found these lesters in a trunk of a car at work and gavem 2 me. :biggrin: 








my 10 dalla takara 420 :biggrin: 








my free fst that this flatland guy I work with found in a creek :biggrin: 








Two schwinns that I have less than $40 in :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Something I found on the curb and put some parts that I had laying around on it.
Never was a huffy guy but this one is the one that got me started about 5 years ago, took it out for some street one night and it was a tank ,all my homies was like wtf are you doing on a huffy man. My s&m was down so thats all I had to ride. :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 PM~19928205
> *
> 
> :thumbsup: You still got that DYNO cruiser with the power series?
> *


Yes I do, this Hustler is gonna be for my wife. White with pink.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 21 2011, 10:13 PM~19929226
> *yes bro thats me!  :biggrin:
> *


  
Cool.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 22 2011, 11:32 AM~19932696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something  I have been workin on about 3 years now, Its a SE quad 83 with standing gear forks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that
> I have had since I was about 15 or so . Its been liquid power coated frame, bars, and fork, the 36 ukai and gt hubs with comp III tires are from my uncle's skyway TA that he used 2 race back in the early 80's . Im lookin 2 go freestyle with this one since I never used to race. But this is the one I will not let go since we have been in alot of shit together. :naughty:
> *



NIce quad :wow: From the cranks to the bars...Powerlites power bends? Looks good bro- keep updated on that one

If all goes right in a little while I'l be posting a Quadangle of my own


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 21 2011, 05:43 PM~19926015
> *In a way their like a moto mag :dunno: But the look is cool. :squint:
> *


moto mags are heavier


----------



## slangin cardboard

The cranks are the dub. pinch bolt redlines from dans comp , I missed out on some $40 dolla og flights,but I had 2 get it together and roll it around a few times.

Cant wait 2 see it CW, I thought I had 2 step up the game in here and get people 2 come with it. :x:


----------



## thomas67442

:wave: hay is that a mosh frame in the back ground


----------



## slangin cardboard

:yes:


----------



## thomas67442

cool thats what iam riding this year but went to 24 inch mosh bike


----------



## slangin cardboard

Ima have me a 24" before the end of summer :x:


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## thomas67442

my race bikes for this year 24'' mosh and 20'' gt
















for sale 20'' mini my son out grew it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Feb 24 2011, 06:18 PM~19953275
> *my race bikes for this year 24'' mosh and 20'' gt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 20'' mini my son out grew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you want for the bike?


----------



## thomas67442

$80 + shipping has new gt tires back in october and two handle bars with it


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 24 2011, 08:58 AM~19948970
> *Ima have me a 24" before the end of summer :x:
> *


 :0 Old School or new?



> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Feb 24 2011, 06:18 PM~19953275
> *my race bikes for this year 24'' mosh and 20'' gt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale 20'' mini my son out grew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bikes. Like the Mosh cruiser-
and for 80 bucks thats a nice first racer for some kid out there on that Powerlite


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what would shipping be on that 95340..or how much dose it weight?I can find out shipping.


----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 26 2011, 07:49 PM~19968911
> *what would shipping be on that 95340..or how much dose it weight?I can find out shipping.
> *


the bike weight is 11lbs but the last bike i shipped to cal was not cheap?


----------



## PEZ69

PM sent


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2011, 09:55 AM~19480792
> *thanks bro! your the king of the pit bikes, cant wait to see your 12"
> *


here it is...


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 21 2011, 10:19 PM~19929294
> *super deal! are those pro class wheels? and what stem is that? from here it looks like a hutch.... was that for sale on craigslist?
> *


yeah they are Pro Class wheels, ordered pink strips for them, gonna get them relaced. And my bro found it at a swapmeet. got my pink stuff in on Friday night....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19994099
> *yeah they are Pro Class wheels, ordered pink strips for them, gonna get them relaced. And my bro found it at a swapmeet.  got my pink stuff in on Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who are you building that for?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 1 2011, 11:09 PM~19994750
> *who are you building that for?
> *


Those are for the Hustler, for my wife.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 1 2011, 09:40 PM~19993995
> *here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Unwrapped my package this morning...


----------



## King Of Rimz

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Parts lay out....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 2 2011, 10:05 AM~19996609
> *Parts lay out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice project


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 09:06 AM~19996613
> *nice project
> *


Thanks Dave, hope to have it finished by the weekend.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 2 2011, 10:31 AM~19996754
> *Thanks Dave, hope to have it finished by the weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Had a few extra minutes at work and added a few decals....


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 26 2011, 11:24 AM~19966225
> *:0 Old School or new?
> *


Whatever I can get my hands on, something that I can take 2 the track.


----------



## PEZ69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 09:06 AM~19996613
> *nice project
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by PEZ69_@Mar 3 2011, 12:53 AM~20004511
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## PEZ69

Is this good deal on Hutch trick Star? :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


I'm bidding on it :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PEZ69_@Mar 3 2011, 10:00 AM~20006113
> *Is this good deal on Hutch trick Star?  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> I'm bidding on it  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PEZ69

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 3 2011, 03:08 PM~20008259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Shit,what size tires are on that thing 12''?? :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by PEZ69_@Mar 4 2011, 08:07 PM~20017791
> *Holy Shit,what size tires are on that thing  12''?? :0
> *


Demz 10z :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Mar 2 2011, 09:05 AM~19996609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Parts lay out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Mar 2 2011, 11:06 AM~19997367
> *Had a few extra minutes at work and added a few decals....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: 
You gonna bring out your lineup to Bellflower Show this year?


----------



## cwplanet

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUTCH-AERO-SPEED-CRANK...=item19c390224c


----------



## lowrodder

Gas sucks, ride a bike


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019081
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HUTCH-AERO-SPEED-CRANK...=item19c390224c
> *


hutch stuff is crazy!! i'll never be able to recreate the fully loaded hutch trickstar i had as a kid, i would have to sell my car....


----------



## PEZ69

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019081
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HUTCH-AERO-SPEED-CRANK...=item19c390224c
> *


I got outbid on them


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 4 2011, 10:33 PM~20019056
> *:0  :wow:
> You gonna bring out your lineup to Bellflower Show this year?
> *


Yup, plus some new ones :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019081
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HUTCH-AERO-SPEED-CRANK...=item19c390224c
> *


 :wow: $ 2,700.00 funk dat!!!


----------



## PEZ69

:0 o my God,this guy has 2 1984 Hutch Trick Star's for sale in one Auction. I don't think that has ever happen on Ebay yet.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 5 2011, 10:18 PM~20025182
> *:wow: $ 2,700.00  funk dat!!!
> *


x100000000


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> *HORRIBLE SELLER-SHILL BID,FALSE DESC.-TALKS TRASH LIKE A 5 YR OLD-AVOID-CHK HIST
> 
> BE WARNED !!! Seller refused to sell item when auction ended !!!
> 
> Sent me empty box, accused me of stealing & threatened me.
> 
> 
> charged priority ship but ship 1st class * no refund back * bad packing damaged
> 
> This guy is out of control. Dishonest, aggresive, corrupt and psychotic. BEWARE!
> 
> Buyers beware. He manipulated this auction and turned very nasty when caught out
> 
> Wrapped an NOS item in shrink wrap, No other packaging causing item damage, F--
> 
> Threatened me. Tryed to charge $50 for shipping. Scammed me and others.AVOID!
> 
> Has multiple ebay accounts,see 'sexytobyd' scammed members with that account!!!*


dude has serious issues. you should see the responses to some of these feedbacks left for him. he really is going to get killed someday.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by PEZ69_@Mar 6 2011, 03:02 AM~20026001
> *:0  o my God,this guy has 2 1984 Hutch Trick Star's for sale in one Auction. I don't think that has ever happen on Ebay yet.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> *


Toby, not only did you scam on this site but your feedback on ebay is just as bad. you really are a low life POS white boy.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> *Home>Community>Feedback Forum>Feedback Profile
> Feedback Profile
> Member id sexytobyd ( 100) Not a registered user
> 
> 
> 
> This member's 12 Month Feedback ratings
> Positives: 1Negatives: 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show: All |Positive (1) |Neutral (0) |Negative (3) |Withdrawn (0)
> Period: Start date of feedback periodAllPast 1 monthPast 6 monthsPast 12 months
> 
> 
> Feedback / Item From / Price Date/Time
> was not the seller description,the card of the amplifier isnt the original fake Buyer: Member id vizcaino14 ( Feedback Score Of 93)  Apr 01, 2010 11:20
> Older Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 1000a2 AMP CHROME!! (#200451149690) US $202.50
> Huge Scammer, Fraudulant listings. Rude and ignorant. AVOID AT ALL COSTS!!! Buyer: Member id hmff_384 ( Feedback Score Of 1177)  Mar 28, 2010 03:38
> S&M thin Hot Seat old school/mid school?? (#200447788808) US $70.89
> Wont let me pay for items won. also sells fake S&M Prince Albert Cranks Buyer: Member id hmff_384 ( Feedback Score Of 1177)  Mar 23, 2010 02:46
> S&M Shafted 1" ******* old school/mid school?? (#200447791099) US $139.49
> *


----------



## PEZ69

Well,I was over at BMXMUSEUM today & it seem like this ASS HOLE is at it agin :uh: 

I wonder who stared this topic :wow: 

I think we all know what little person this on here. :nono:


----------



## lowrodder

SO i went to the swapmeet today and saw this Redline 24 cruiser the lady was selling it for $175. Is that a fair price for this bike?:dunno:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

What was she selling that GT behind the Redline for?


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 7 2011, 12:01 AM~20032980
> *What was she selling that GT behind the Redline for?
> *


$65 or $75 i think


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2011, 12:37 AM~20032909
> *SO i went to the swapmeet today and saw this Redline 24 cruiser the lady was selling it for $175. Is that a fair price for this bike?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the entry level "MX" model cruiser. Probably 2006-2007. Kind of bulky/ heavy for a racer. New- these things cost about 260 bucks or so a few years ago.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20062956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just love old pics like this :biggrin: , This you cw ?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 10 2011, 09:18 PM~20063821
> *I just love old pics like this :biggrin: , This you cw ?
> *


Naw bro- pics like this remind me of good times though.


----------



## slangin cardboard

:yes: Me to, When I was a kid (early 80's) My unkle john used to race at the local track Pink hill park Blue Springs MO. and some times my grandpa would take use 2 the OK. nationals . Thats what got me in to it all but I went freestyle and then ramps and then street ,now its what ever and when ever I get time to ride, so far few n between.
Old pics like this get me hyped :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 10 2011, 09:34 PM~20063931
> *Naw bro- pics like this remind me of good times though.
> *


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2011, 12:37 AM~20032909
> *SO i went to the swapmeet today and saw this Redline 24 cruiser the lady was selling it for $175. Is that a fair price for this bike?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if your talking about the 24' by itself no it aint worth shit but if its for all the bikes pictured then yes otherwise leave that shit alone homie or jus lowball him


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

this bike just arrived for me... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 12 2011, 09:48 PM~20078343
> *this bike just arrived for me...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
Love it, that is sweet 88


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

yea gave up my 87 boss f/f and some cash though :tears: 

i thought this was an 89? i didnt check the serial # yet...


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 12 2011, 09:48 PM~20078343
> *this bike just arrived for me...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad A$$


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Mar 12 2011, 09:08 PM~20078050
> *if your talking about the 24' by itself no it aint worth shit but if its for all the bikes pictured then yes otherwise leave that shit alone homie or jus lowball him
> *


x2


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20062956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet,this is from 1978 or 79??


----------



## LOWASME

Do to a temporarily banned from 3 bitch's on here

I'm Back and Better than Ever!

The REAL LOWASME is Back 

Hater's NOT welcome. We all know how you are.....

I can't talk any more shit,cuzz if I do I will be temporarily banned agin lol

It seem like I can move,but can they?? 

Only time will tell

If this dose happen to me,were are you guy's going to get old school BMX parts from?

Buy from me and $SAVE$ $MONEY$ & Time,this is a Fact!

Here's more more BMX things up for $SALE$

NOS Mongoose Grips in Black $25.00 shipped




















NOS O.G.K. Stamp Cobra Grips + 1 Black 36h Single rim $20.00 shipped






































NOS ODYSSEY WHITE GYRO UPPER CABLE $25.00 shipped










NOS ATI Racing BMX pad set $10.00 shipped




















NOS PRIMO Jewels 26t 3/8 Threaded Socket Nuts $20.00 shipped



















Older First Gen ACS Rotor $15.00 shipped










1998 POWERLITE XXL 21tt BMX bike. $350.00 shipped.


----------



## LOWASME

More BMX parts up for SALE


GT Pro Performer White parts group with NOS Gyro cable $75.00 shipped $SOLD











Some Really Old BMX bars from the late 70's $25.00 shipped $SOLD$












Tange 125 style head set $50.00 shipped




















Old First Gen White Odyssey Gyro $15.00











Old school Blue KKT Pedals size 9/16'' fit 3pc cranks $20.00 shipped $SOLD$











3x NOS DYNO Decals let them go cheap $10.00 shipped


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

that is a nice powerlite! 

good stuff at good prices :0


----------



## LOWASME

I got this Mystery OLD BMX bike here,but I don't know what the hell it is?

Any one know on here??

Here's some pics.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Lowasme is a scanner! Do not deal with him!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

I can't figure out how to post links from my phone but go to the support forum and you'll see he's been banned a few times. He scammed me on here and many others on eBay. Buyer beware.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here it is http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583191


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 13 2011, 12:50 AM~20079371
> *that is a nice powerlite!
> 
> good stuff at good prices :0
> *


Thanks Cadillac Heaven.

Its great that you got your sons bike all built up in time this year.


----------



## LOWASME

I just score this 10min ago

This is my first 24'' BMX bike


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 13 2011, 09:32 AM~20079927
> *here it is http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583191
> *


this one is better

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20027112


----------



## slangin cardboard

:uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 14 2011, 02:15 AM~20086076
> *:uh:
> *


trying to help you not get an empty box from this guy. geez no appreciation :uh:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 13 2011, 07:26 PM~20083562
> *I just score this 10min ago
> 
> This is my first 24'' BMX bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD today,Local pick up


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 14 2011, 05:54 AM~20086643
> *trying to help you not get an empty box from this guy. geez no appreciation  :uh:
> *


Here's let me help you out on that.

It funny when you make deal with some body,then after 4 year that person only start bitching after I got temporarily banned. YES This is FACT. I did get temporarily banned,but it wasn't for sale topic deal on here,so let get that Fact out of the way. 

I'm not going to ask you Y you ever stated talking all B.S. once I got that temporarily banned. I don't just see Y you after 4 years you started it? I really don't care,cuzz I buy my stuff from many other people on here,so you not the one,lol. 

So like it says in my profile 

I can't talk any more shit,cuzz if I do I will be temporarily banned agin lol

It seem like I can move,but can they?? 

Time to put this to REST! I will speak of this matter NO MORE. I have moved on!

Let the truth be seen


----------



## LOWASME

Now since that Fact been told,Let get the Fuck back to this Sweet ASS BMX Topic.

Haters NOT welcome here. And Faker's we know how you are!!

I got more items to come.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by LOWASME+Mar 15 2011, 03:02 PM~20097536-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now since that Fact been told,Let get the Fuck back to this Sweet ASS BMX Topic.
> 
> Haters NOT welcome here. And Faker's we know how you are!!
> 
> I got more items to come.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWASME_@Mar 15 2011, 02:56 PM~20097499
> *It funny when you make deal with some body,then after 4 year that person only start bitching after I got temporarily banned. YES This is FACT. I did get temporarily banned,but it wasn't for sale topic deal on here,so let get that Fact out of the way.
> 
> I'm not going to ask you  Y you ever stated talking all B.S. once I got that temporarily banned. I don't just see Y you after 4 years you started it? I really don't care,cuzz I buy my stuff from many other people on here,so you not the one,lol.
> 
> So like it says in my profile
> 
> I can't talk any more shit,cuzz if I do I will be temporarily banned agin lol
> 
> It seem like I can move,but can they??
> 
> Time to put this to REST! I will speak of this matter NO MORE. I have moved on!
> 
> Let the truth be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it wasn't four years you douche bag. that receipt is from wendell north carolina from another scammer like you. your ebay feedback has exposed you well on this website and I talked shit because you sent me a burnt amp. send me the 150 more that you owe me (and that's being generous on my part) and I'll make a topic that you did good on our deal. now just to make you look more stupid, here is the topic that that receipt really belongs to.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12339227

so stop lying and make good on your deals.

and since you have all our pm's post them all without edit. you can see how you edited some of that last picture thinking your slick. should I ask a mod to pull them pm's out of your messages so we can see what they all say. Then we'll call them facts.


----------



## slangin cardboard

:sprint:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20099774
> *:sprint:
> *


sorry bro, I'm going to see if I can't get your topic cleaned up for you in the support center.


----------



## cwplanet

I want ot find one of these...

























Interesting old Diamond Back from the Museum...






















My old 1984 Mongoose expert that I restored last summer with OG decals


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 7 2011, 12:37 AM~20032909
> *SO i went to the swapmeet today and saw this Redline 24 cruiser the lady was selling it for $175. Is that a fair price for this bike?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this at costamesa
i remembeer seeing sumtng like this


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 15 2011, 06:47 PM~20100213
> *sorry bro, I'm going to see if I can't get your topic cleaned up for you in the support center.Â
> *


I'll ask you Nice Lee,You can start by staying Out on this Topic. YES I speak for ALL REAL BMXER's here on Layitlow! 

Now back to Good old BMX


----------



## LOWASME

Today's pick up ALL NOS,just a little dirty


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 15 2011, 07:30 PM~20100587
> *I want ot find one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting old Diamond Back from the Museum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old 1984 Mongoose expert that I restored last summer with OG decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Interesting old Diamond Back from the Museum...









BMXMUSEUM Sucks!! That thing isn't a Diamond Back,its old Huffy Pro Thunder I think lol


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 15 2011, 06:01 PM~20099782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIXED,time to move on,I did


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20099739
> *it was four years you douche bag. that receipt is from wendell north carolina from another scammer like you. your ebay feedback has exposed you well on this website and I talked shit because you sent me a burnt amp. send me the 150 more that you owe me (and that's being generous on my part) and I'll make a topic that you did good on our deal. now just to make you look more stupid, here is the topic that that receipt really belongs to.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12339227
> 
> so stop lying and make good on your deals.
> 
> and since you have all our pm's post them all without edit. you can see how you edited some of that last picture thinking your slick. should I ask a mod to pull them pm's out of your messages so we can see what they all say. Then we'll call them facts.
> *


FIXED 

Get Mods,I would love to see the truth on how you sat on my wire wheels for 3 weeks befor you even sent them to me. Also it funny how don't show a pic of the 2 curbed wires and that fact that there was a missing spinner?? So am I really lying now?? I'll say" Lets get the Mods" in this topic deal that we made! I would love to see how I posted the A pic of the 2 amps and the $CASH$ befor I even sent them amps out.
Also I stated that them 2 AMPs cam out my Boys 64 Show car and YES they worked fine. Fact I didn't evenneed to test them cuzz I take my Boys words and even after I seen them turn on in his car. So Y would I test them when I was going to do is post them up on here sale?? I even posted a pic of the Tracking # and you got them in what,2-3 days right? I know cuzz I sent them in a Flat rate BOX. 
So this is were the Bull shit stars!
I PM you and ask you if tested them AMPs out yet,you said NO,Not yet. That was 4 days after you got them. 6days after I ask you if you sent my wire wheels out yet? You say no,cuzz you still haven't tested the AMPs out yet. 2 days later you PM and said hey,one of them AMPs is brunt out. What cam we do. I said Sorry,I didn't know. I had no way of testing them here at the time. You got mad at me and you said ok,I will only sent you wire's if you sent $100.00,Tlak about Black mailing? So guess what I did? You guess it,you got a $100.00 and then 2 weeks later the wheels show up here. Fuck 1 month to get some fuckign wire wheel? Really? 
Fact of your wire wheels #1 them tires were NOT NEW like you said,we could all see that in the pics. #2 you Didn't tell me about the 2 rims that had curb marks on them? In the PM you sent me showing just the 2 good rims,YES this is that same pic that keep posting to public. Also the other pics it show all 4 with that shity ass packing job you did. We all can see this in your PM you sent me.So Y didn't you tell me from the start about them 2 curbed wheels?? # 3,its fucked up that lost one of spinner and didn't tell me tell about that,untell after the wheels got here. This wasn't the first time we had made a deal. 
Let the FACT's come out NOW!!
Let me re-call,if it wasn't me,you would NOT have even gotten this set of Wheel to stared off with!! YES it was FACT that I score this set of NOS wire wheels from old tire shop out in TX. I still have the pics of the day I got them with the O.G. price tag of $1,6000.00 dated from 1996 on them. I got them for my old school BMW car that can see in the first pic here, but they did not fit on it. I got pissed off and I posted them for sale on here. You just had to have them on your White VW. So all and all,I did my part on this deal. Now after all of this time you wanta start saying here on how I ripped you off,really?? Are you sure about this? Can you get a Mod to pull up all the PM on here for me. I would really really like to see truth on my half of this deal since the start! So untell then,I'll just post up the pics of all" 4 NOS wheels" for the public here to see on how you got them first from me!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 15 2011, 10:50 PM~20102682
> *Interesting old Diamond Back from the Museum...
> 
> BMXMUSEUM Sucks!! That thing isn't a Diamond Back,its old Huffy Pro Thunder I think lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 16 2011, 07:45 AM~20104264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *





> *HORRIBLE SELLER-SHILL BID,FALSE DESC.-TALKS TRASH LIKE A 5 YR OLD-AVOID-CHK HIST
> 
> BE WARNED !!! Seller refused to sell item when auction ended !!!
> 
> Sent me empty box, accused me of stealing & threatened me.
> 
> 
> charged priority ship but ship 1st class * no refund back * bad packing damaged
> 
> This guy is out of control. Dishonest, aggresive, corrupt and psychotic. BEWARE!
> 
> Buyers beware. He manipulated this auction and turned very nasty when caught out
> 
> Wrapped an NOS item in shrink wrap, No other packaging causing item damage, F--
> 
> Threatened me. Tryed to charge $50 for shipping. Scammed me and others.AVOID!
> 
> Has multiple ebay accounts,see 'sexytobyd' scammed members with that account!!!*


his ebay feedback and that's just some of it from one user name. This motherfucker shill bids ever single item he sells on ebay. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

check out the extreme technical moves he does on his myspace. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: My eight year old gets more air than this poser. 

http://www.myspace.com/TobyDsback


----------



## slangin cardboard

BMXMUSEUM Sucks!! That thing isn't a Diamond Back,its old Huffy Pro Thunder I think lol
[/quote]
Thats not a huffy!!! I thought DB has a daimond in the plate,and those forks look like a tange knock off (If any body knows?) :dunno:


BIKE LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:







































WISH I WAS LAKE JUMPIN :fool2:


----------



## cwplanet

Happening today-


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 18 2011, 05:35 AM~20120061
> *Happening today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn,wish I was there


----------



## LOWASME

Man its been one hell of a week.

Score Score and more Score's from my V.I.P spot

$Sold$ about 1/3 of it


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's an '89 GT Jr. Performer I'm working on....










Hey Lowasme, how much for an Epoch headset?


----------



## King Of Rimz

And here's my '92 I am also working on.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 AM~20141222
> *Here's an '89 GT Jr. Performer I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lowasme, how much for an Epoch headset?
> *


Sweet,is that Day Glow Pink?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 22 2011, 12:26 AM~20148888
> *Sweet,is that Day Glow Pink?
> *


  nah, its just neon


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2011, 07:51 AM~20141222
> *Here's an '89 GT Jr. Performer I'm working on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lowasme, how much for an Epoch headset?
> *


Yeah this is cool, you got the forks that go with it? spokes or mags?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20156090
> *Yeah this is cool, you got the forks that go with it? spokes or mags?
> *


Yes, forks,bars, and seatpost are all the same color. For rimz, I got some 48 hole outer with some GT high flange hubs. Hubs and inner part of rim are powdered white. Will post pics soon.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2011, 08:19 AM~20141399
> *And here's my '92 I am also working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NIce stuff bro, how've you been?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 23 2011, 06:56 PM~20164013
> *NIce stuff bro, how've you been?
> *


Good bro, how about yourself? There's a beach ride on Saturday from Dockweiler to Redondo. Care to go?


----------



## cwplanet

Damn, I only work a few Saturdays a year, and this is one of them :angry: 
Let me know of the next one. Isn;t Long Beach swap soon?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Just found an 83 or 4 24" 240 magnum z MCS on my route yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin: some poor ass kid was riden it and I saw the drop outs on it from like a block away and asked if he would sell ,was going to try to jew him but it was all their . Looks like its been stolen and its all spray canned :uh:But I will have pics when it's all clean.
Any Ideas on how to save the stickers when stripping the paint off?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 24 2011, 08:22 PM~20173512
> *Just found an 83 or 4 24" 240 magnum z  MCS on my route yesterday :biggrin:  :biggrin:  some poor ass kid was riden it and I saw the drop outs on it from like a block away and asked if he would sell ,was going to try to jew him but it was all their . Looks like its been stolen and its all spray canned :uh:But I will have pics when it's all clean.
> Any Ideas on how to save the stickers when stripping the paint off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oven cleaner took some light spray bomb off one of my old frames once. Also have heard of guys using a light amount of laquer thinner while alternating with wet rags. Might have to experiment different ways to save the OG decals.


----------



## LOWASME

Good stuff I still in here,keep up the good work guys


----------



## LOWASME

> Well befor them 2 ASSHOLE come here to Fuck up this post,I just wanted to give every body a heads up
> 
> I'll just the Truth out the to the Public about you 2 clowns lol
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=280866&p=1


Look like that JOE(CAPRICE)68 did that. 

JOE(CAPRICE)68 from http://www.airassisted.ca/us/index.php 

You should Thank me for not putting up your Real last name on here for the Publice to see 




































Well befor I get temporarily banned,I'll just let the Public See How much of a ASSHOLE JOE you really are. So Y start all them Fake ASS Profiles saying that you me on other other BMX Web Sites JOE??? What JOE ,you didn't think I was just going to let you ride it out. I tryed to bee Good,but Since you can keep you pig pussy face out of my Topic. I'll just let the Publice see how you really are! #1 AS know that I am the Real S&MBOY that been Banned from BMXMUSEUM, Not LOWASME on BMXMUSEUM,Nice try JOE! Ha you even used the same gay old pics too. WoW you really was thinking about me when you stated new profiles on other Web Site. lol




































[/quote]

Man,it feels good to let the Truth been seen now


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 24 2011, 07:28 PM~20172970
> *Damn, I only work a few Saturdays a year, and this is one of them :angry:
> Let me know of the next one. Isn;t Long Beach swap soon?
> *


Tomorrow morning


----------



## cwplanet

Rained most of the morning here in OC. Curious if they still held the swap?


----------



## slangin cardboard

This is how I got it. :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 27 2011, 05:56 PM~20195110
> * Rained most of the morning here in OC. Curious if they still held the swap?
> *


Yeah, it was kinda empty though


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19994099
> *yeah they are Pro Class wheels, ordered pink strips for them, gonna get them relaced. And my bro found it at a swapmeet.  got my pink stuff in on Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's the wheels and tires mounted.... :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2011, 08:33 PM~20205611
> *Here's the wheels and tires mounted....    :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's going to look sick -when you finish it :h5:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20205761
> *that's going to look sick -when you finish it :h5:
> *


Thanks Joe, its for my wife. She loves the way its looking so far.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20205761
> *that's going to look sick -when you finish it :h5:
> *


X2


----------



## slangin cardboard

On those pro class rimz ,Are the strips like tube liners? 
Never had any, And always liked them. :biggrin: Looks good


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 27 2011, 08:00 PM~20196440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I got it. :uh:
> *


I like those kind of projects. I looked one of these up to see what they look like cleaned up. Nice potential right there  Especially cool fork and old school dropouts


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 29 2011, 09:10 PM~20214471
> *I like those kind of projects.  I looked one of these up to see what they look like cleaned up.  Nice potential right there  Especially cool fork and old school dropouts
> *


Yeah I seen dat shit a mile away :biggrin: Kid did not know what he had , hell I did not know till I seen the mcs sticker, but I knew it was a 24"  and I have been lookin 4 one.
I have been thinkin how well it will hold up on an all day thrashin-n-rougen ride,  No pegs, I do not whant to kill the drop outs.
Oh by the way those are chrome 24" ARAYAs never seen any at all :wow:


----------



## cwplanet

:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet

Old School


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 3 2011, 08:25 AM~20247265
> *Old School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've never heard or seen of this mag before. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 29 2011, 08:19 PM~20213983
> *On those pro class rimz ,Are the strips like tube liners?
> Never had any, And always liked them. :biggrin: Looks good
> *


its like an aluminum strip. the rubber liners go on top to protect the tube from a slash.


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 31 2011, 07:01 PM~20231360
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will probably debut an all NOS VDC cruiser build at our OS show.


----------



## lowrodder

Well im all done with my first bike build. Its a 93 Vertigo but i wanted to go for an older look :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20275439
> *Well im all done with my first bike build. Its a 93 Vertigo but i wanted to go for an older look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro. But, that's not a build, that's a ressurection! LOL :biggrin: 
those pads :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 6 2011, 12:15 PM~20274260
> *Will probably debut an all NOS VDC cruiser build at our OS show.
> *


 :0  :wow: 
any sneak peaks ... :x:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 6 2011, 02:30 PM~20275511
> *:0    :wow:
> any sneak peaks ... :x:
> *



NOS VDC cruiser frame sets


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20276099
> *NOS VDC cruiser frame sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20275439
> *Well im all done with my first bike build. Its a 93 Vertigo but i wanted to go for an older look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, did you have the FF, recromed? And what kind of sprocket is that?


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20277061
> *Nice, did you have the FF, recromed? And what kind of sprocket is that?
> *


Thanks :biggrin: No its the original chrome, i just used a huge bottle of acetone to remove all the spray paint off. took about a week and lots of rags. The sprocket i got from porkchopbmx.com


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 6 2011, 02:28 PM~20275506
> *Looks good bro. But, that's not a build, that's a ressurection! LOL :biggrin:
> those pads :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks and thanks again for tracking down those GT pads for me :h5:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Couldn't afford to buy a set, so I had a set made. :0


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3+Apr 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20276099-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOS VDC cruiser frame sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :run:
> :sprint:
> Thanks for posting the pic
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Of Rimz_@Apr 7 2011, 11:31 AM~20282989
> *Couldn't afford to buy a set, so I had a set made.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Those are cool


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20275439
> *Well im all done with my first bike build. Its a 93 Vertigo but i wanted to go for an older look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow doesnt even look like the same bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 7 2011, 11:31 AM~20282989
> *Couldn't afford to buy a set, so I had a set made.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show them the pics of how you cut those down. he actually made them to fit a pit bike


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20285387
> *show them the pics of how you cut those down. he actually made them to fit a pit bike
> *


I will later tonight Wayne . :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Check this dude out!!! If this an't cool :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20285387
> *show them the pics of how you cut those down. he actually made them to fit a pit bike
> *


so me and my homie had been talikng about this for a while. I started out with 180mm Primo Powerbites, and the result was this, 140mm Power series look-a-likes...














































you can see how much grinding was done in the last pic :happysad:


----------



## slangin cardboard

FUNK YEAH!!! :h5:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

yea that looks like a lot of work but the end result is :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20287877
> *Check this dude out!!! If this an't cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i wish i had my trickstar from bitd


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2011, 08:50 PM~20295541
> *yea that looks like a lot of work but the end result is :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Wayne, you going on Sunday to that swapmeet in Stockton? My brother and his son will be out there. Look for a Performer and a matching Jr. Performer. LOL


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20275439
> *Well im all done with my first bike build. Its a 93 Vertigo but i wanted to go for an older look :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





where do you guys get the stickers and pad for the down tube..........I have a mid 80's early 90's GT DYNO and I wanna redo it but I don't know where to get the stickers and pads..........could you help me out


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 9 2011, 01:55 PM~20298716
> *where do you guys get the stickers and pad for the down tube..........I have a mid 80's early 90's GT DYNO and I wanna redo it but I don't know where to get the stickers and pads..........could you help me out
> *


i got the pads from this guy

http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/15754

For the stickers i went to ebay and searched for gt bmx stickers, i found these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Old-School-BMX...=item20b86907ee


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 9 2011, 03:03 PM~20298765
> *i got the pads from this guy
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/15754
> 
> For the stickers i went to ebay and searched for gt bmx stickers, i found these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Old-School-BMX...=item20b86907ee
> *


Also try WWW.Ultrahive.com


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2011, 08:33 PM~20205611
> *Here's the wheels and tires mounted....    :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20270610
> *its like an aluminum strip. the rubber liners go on top to protect the tube from a slash.
> *


x2,

I got a NOS pair of gold ones


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20287877
> *Check this dude out!!! If this an't cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice,weres this skate park at??


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@Apr 9 2011, 02:55 PM~20298716
> *where do you guys get the stickers and pad for the down tube..........I have a mid 80's early 90's GT DYNO and I wanna redo it but I don't know where to get the stickers and pads..........could you help me out
> *


Ebay is your BEST bet,FUCK BMXMUSEUM, theres too many over price ASSHOLES on there


----------



## surferboy-870

way to put it................thanks guys

i'll post pics of what i got later


----------



## lesstime

anyone got any idea what this can be???


----------



## slangin cardboard

A pacific or a next.


----------



## 75caprice

just came up on this topic through google search. just came up on a pre serial hutch expert as a b-day present. everything looks to be old school hutch. only question is did hutch expert have a drilled hole in the forks.


----------



## King Of Rimz

finished my wife's '87 Hustler.....




























































































:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 11 2011, 09:25 PM~20315875
> *just came up on this topic through google search. just came up on a pre serial hutch expert as a b-day present. everything looks to be old school hutch. only question is did hutch expert have a drilled hole in the forks.
> *



:0  
Do you have any pics, or do you know the year- maybe early 80s?

From what I know, and I'm not an all-knowing Hutch guy- I read that Hutch produced both pre-drilled and non-pre-drilled forks sometime in 1982 or around that time. There used to be a thread about it somewhere on Vintage BMX.com.

What condition is it in? OG decals?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 PM~20316327
> *finished my wife's '87 Hustler.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: 

You got the details right on that one. :biggrin: 

when is the next beach ride?


----------



## lowrodder

Got my first cruiser for $100 on craigslist :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 14 2011, 03:03 PM~20339681
> *Got my first cruiser for $100 on craigslist :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





You going to try to make the show again this year?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576953


----------



## cwplanet

I'v ebeen waiting for five months on this

2011 Quad 24


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 15 2011, 07:09 PM~20348714
> *I'v ebeen waiting for five months on this
> 
> 2011 Quad 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## lesstime

so i got the frame ,forks and handle bars today along with a troxel trakmaster wheel 

it is a gt frame and forks number on bottom of crank housing is kc1b01341
tomorrow we are going to meet up again he has some wheels just like these in this ebay link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lester-Mags-BMX-Old-Sc...=item43a68060f1
so am going to get them off of him aswell 


if any one got any parts they like to sale or trade for some lowrider bike part please let me know thanks


----------



## AGUILAR3

If you are in SoCal, dont miss my boy Steve's Grand Opening of the Legendary "The Bicycle Source" tomorrow morning


http://www.thebicyclesource.com/


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2011, 08:07 PM~20349124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got the frame ,forks and handle bars today along with a troxel trakmaster wheel
> 
> it is a gt frame and forks number on bottom of crank housing is kc1b01341
> tomorrow we are going to meet up again he has some wheels just like these in this ebay link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lester-Mags-BMX-Old-Sc...=item43a68060f1
> so am going to get them off of him aswell
> if any one got any parts they like to sale or trade for some lowrider  bike part please let me know thanks
> *



:thumbsup: 
Those rear dropouts look older. GT serial numbers are like reading Egytpian hieroglyphics though . :happysad: Herer's my guess- maybe a mid to late 80s pro series? 

Hope you can get those Lester mags.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 15 2011, 08:48 PM~20349445
> *If you are in SoCal, dont miss my boy Steve's Grand Opening of the Legendary "The Bicycle Source" tomorrow morning
> http://www.thebicyclesource.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 75caprice

no pics yet of the hutch expert but it has original decals, no dents in frame, chrome is almost original condition, hutch bars-seat post-seat clamp-sprocket, black ogk mags, kashimax seat, mx1000 brake, 1 piece crank with the hutch hi-caliber pedals. bike is sick brought back memories. when i get picks i'll post. debating on going with 3 piece cranks with the og hutch big bear trap pedals. i'll check out vintage bmx for that info on forks


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2011, 08:07 PM~20349124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got the frame ,forks and handle bars today along with a troxel trakmaster wheel
> 
> it is a gt frame and forks number on bottom of crank housing is kc1b01341
> tomorrow we are going to meet up again he has some wheels just like these in this ebay link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lester-Mags-BMX-Old-Sc...=item43a68060f1
> so am going to get them off of him aswell
> if any one got any parts they like to sale or trade for some lowrider  bike part please let me know thanks
> *


I'm no expert, but judging from the forks and the serial number you posted, I believe its a '91. Does the stamping behind the post look similar to the one on the forks?


----------



## JAMES843

posting this for lesstime


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## slangin cardboard

Shit I whan't in on this :biggrin: 




































And an old hammer add


----------



## lowrodder

Hey guys, anyone know who made these wheels? i found a set at a bike shop but the owner doesnt know anything about them. she wants $40 :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20370592
> *Hey guys, anyone know who made these wheels? i found a set at a bike shop but the owner doesnt know anything about them. she wants $40 :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: jump on 'em, those things were like $200


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 17 2011, 12:06 AM~20356483
> *no pics yet of the hutch expert but it has original decals, no dents in frame, chrome is almost original condition, hutch bars-seat post-seat clamp-sprocket, black ogk mags, kashimax seat, mx1000 brake, 1 piece crank with the hutch hi-caliber pedals. bike is sick brought back memories. when i get picks i'll post. debating on going with 3 piece cranks with the og hutch big bear trap pedals. i'll check out vintage bmx for that info on forks
> *


----------



## cwplanet

Bicycle Source in Anaheim :thumbsup: 

Lots of cool stuff hanging around the rafters, ramps and half pipes in the side lot, plenty of parking around the corner in the industrial center, cool spot.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 19 2011, 10:45 PM~20378505
> *:cheesy:  jump on 'em, those things were like $200
> *


So what are those wheels? Who made them ? :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 20 2011, 08:21 PM~20385513
> *So what are those wheels? Who made them ? :dunno:
> *


no clue, but thats what i saw them for at bike shop in Burbank almost a year ago.


----------



## King Of Rimz

LONG BEACH SWAPMEET THIS SUNDAY, ANYONE ROLLING?


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20378505
> *:cheesy:  jump on 'em, those things were like $200
> *


I went back to the shop today to get the wheels but then my little brother saw a scooter he liked so i bought it for him ($20). Like most kids today he doesnt play outside too much so this is a great way to get him outta the house and away from his PS3 :biggrin: 
And im happy he wanted this instead of a razor scooter


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 20 2011, 10:01 PM~20386743
> *
> And im happy he wanted this instead of a razor scooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My son a few years ago at one of our BMX shows with his Royce Union scooter


http://vimeo.com/4243541


----------



## AGUILAR3

and a Vid I made from the same show we threw. All the 80's Legends were present Includeing Eddie Fiola, Greg Hill, Perry Kramer and Andy Patterson.








another show we threw in Bellflower







and another


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 20 2011, 11:01 PM~20386743
> *I went back to the shop today to get the wheels but then my little brother saw a scooter he liked so i bought it for him ($20). Like most kids today he doesnt play outside too much so this is a great way to get him outta the house and away from his PS3 :biggrin:
> And im happy he wanted this instead of a razor scooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh wow, killer deal... I have some red with gumwall tires, let me know if your interested.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 21 2011, 01:48 AM~20387213
> *and a Vid I made from the same show we threw. All the 80's Legends were present Includeing Eddie Fiola, Greg Hill, Perry Kramer and Andy Patterson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another show we threw in Bellflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro, how do we pre register for the OS bmx show? And can I bring my big ass 20x30 tent? Thanks for any info.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 21 2011, 06:48 AM~20388071
> *Oh wow, killer deal... I have some red with gumwall tires, let me know if your interested.
> *


 :0 really!!? well let me ask him if he wants them. are theyy 12inch tires?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 21 2011, 06:53 AM~20388101
> *Hey bro, how do we pre register for the OS bmx show? And can I bring my big ass 20x30 tent? Thanks for any info.
> *


pre reg is coming soon. We usually send out mass emails to members when registration is open. For those who arent members, I'll make a post here letting everyone know where and when to register.

An over sized tent is welcomed at our event. Most EZ-UP tents are 10x10 max so we will probably put you at either a corner or somewhere in the back against a wall/fence as to not be in the way.


----------



## AGUILAR3

I have some NOS Sugino CT 175 cranks for sale $150

Identical to these but with a blk 40t chainring instead of the chrome 44t

I'll get pics once I go home tomorrow evening.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Sugino-CT-175-chro...90#ht_790wt_903


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 21 2011, 07:10 PM~20392619
> *pre reg is coming soon. We usually send out mass emails to members when registration is open. For those who arent members, I'll make a post here letting everyone know where and when to register.
> 
> An over sized tent is welcomed at our event. Most EZ-UP tents are 10x10 max so we will probably put you at either a corner or somewhere in the back against a wall/fence as to not be in the way.
> *


----------



## cwplanet

Double Points Racing at Bellflower today-
Race for Life to benefit Luikemia Foundation :angel: 


















:angel:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2011, 08:07 PM~20349124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got the frame ,forks and handle bars today along with a troxel trakmaster wheel
> 
> it is a gt frame and forks number on bottom of crank housing is kc1b01341
> tomorrow we are going to meet up again he has some wheels just like these in this ebay link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lester-Mags-BMX-Old-Sc...=item43a68060f1
> so am going to get them off of him aswell
> if any one got any parts they like to sale or trade for some lowrider  bike part please let me know thanks
> *


anyone looking for the front wheel? troxel trakmaster wheel


----------



## lowrodder

I picked up this frame today for $15.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20403592
> *I picked up this frame today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 don-t see them no more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20403592
> *I picked up this frame today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good score


----------



## slangin cardboard

I just love the old diamond backs,Sliverstreek?


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 23 2011, 07:26 PM~20405286
> *I just love the old diamond backs,Sliverstreek?
> *


i looked up the serial number, i found out it was made in 1983 and i think its a Viper. its got tabs for a chain guard :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

:biggrin: had a diamond back like this wen i was a kid was the best bike i ever had


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 10:24 PM~20406060
> *:biggrin: had a diamond back like this wen i was a kid was the best bike i ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if anyone has one hit me up ill like to get one again


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 10:24 PM~20406060
> *:biggrin: had a diamond back like this wen i was a kid was the best bike i ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 10:12 PM~20405999
> *i looked up the serial number, i found out it was made in 1983 and i think its a Viper. its got tabs for a chain guard :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I seen the chain guard tab and was not 100 on this one but its super cool .Whats the top tub come in at?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20403592
> *I picked up this frame today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score, on Friday I picked my buddy Diamond Back from the powder coaters, ill try to get a pic later.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20403592
> *I picked up this frame today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check it yo, Kandy Blue...


----------



## cwplanet

Thought this deserves another look , really a nice job


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 25 2011, 06:49 PM~20418412
> *Thought this deserves another look , really a nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 23 2011, 02:41 PM~20403592
> *I picked up this frame today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know i have some chrome forks that might go to that....


----------



## 65ragss

76 scrambler :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 24 2011, 06:28 PM~20411405
> *Yeah I seen the chain guard tab and was not 100 on this one but its super cool .Whats the top tub come in at?
> *


top tube is 18 1/2 inches


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 25 2011, 08:08 AM~20414586
> *Check it yo, Kandy Blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :biggrin: i gotta find some decals now


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 26 2011, 09:07 PM~20428780
> *you know i have some chrome forks that might go to that....
> *


 :0 can you pm some pics?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 65ragss_@Apr 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20429173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 scrambler :biggrin:
> *


Nice  I am loven schwinns more n more as time go's by :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20428780
> *you know i have some chrome forks that might go to that....
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 27 2011, 08:43 PM~20435973
> *Nice  I am loven schwinns more n more as time go's by :biggrin:
> *


nothing like a old Schwinn


----------



## LOWASME

ha,what a Kiss Ass 68


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Apr 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20370592
> *Hey guys, anyone know who made these wheels? i found a set at a bike shop but the owner doesnt know anything about them. she wants $40 :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There only $79.00 on Ebay


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20314104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got any idea what this can be???
> *


It seems to be a 91 GT Frame/forks from what I can tell


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 PM~20316327
> *finished my wife's '87 Hustler.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice bike,but Fuck them PorkChop cheap ass Tires. 

Fuck PorkChop! That shit head Justin Won a item from on Ebay & that fucker Never paid. It was NOS Blue GT Headset still in the Box!


----------



## LOWASME

I just gotta say,its really Great to see topic is still going.

But I know that some of you guys are Fake on here.

YES I called you 2 out befor and YES well know who you are.

So for the real people,Lets keep this going.

Also I have NOS,as you all know that I dig buy out a Old Bike that has 3 were house's full of NOS goodies..

here some pics of the just some of things


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Apr 28 2011, 01:23 PM~20440806
> *I just gotta say,its really Great to see topic is still going.
> 
> But I nkow that of you guys are Fake on here.
> 
> YES I called you 2 out befor and YES well know who you are.
> 
> So for the real people,Lets keep this going.
> 
> Also I have NOS,as you all know that I dig buy out a Old Bike that has 3 were house's full of NOS goodies..
> 
> here some pics of the just some of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All that you see here,has been sold in past 2 months.

Damn,I'm good!


----------



## LOWASME

o yea,here's one for my hater's 










sold it 3 months back lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Apr 28 2011, 12:30 PM~20440440
> *I love cock
> *


:ugh:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 65ragss_@Apr 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20429173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 scrambler :biggrin:
> *



Nice bike. Every time I see a ride like that I think of this...
Especially that kid at 1:15

...and the narrating- "Gotta keep on haulin bananas!" or "...almost munched it!"

:cheesy:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2011, 08:43 PM~20444136
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: LOL don't you guys ever stop.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 28 2011, 08:58 PM~20444291
> *:no: LOL don't you guys ever stop.
> *


some one can't,can we guess who??

JOE(CAPRICE)68 steal's pics from photobucket,use photoshop,then exposure sexual indecency with out owner permission

So with this Fact,We all know that I been true to the BMX Game many years ago here on Layitlow. It people like JOE that keeps Fucking it up for ALL. Will he ever stop??

No,cuzz he just a Bitch like that. A fat one too lol

Here's JOE as a kid

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb401/jenny10210/***.jpg

& this is JOE now










Still a Fat ASS Bitch!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=280866[/url]


----------



## cwplanet

:wow: :scrutinize: :sprint:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

diamond back forks...









dont know how to tell the year on diamond backs, they came with an 86 gt i picked up.


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 30 2011, 09:17 PM~20457166
> *diamond back forks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know how to tell the year on diamond backs, they came with an 86 gt i picked up.
> *


 :cheesy: $???


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 30 2011, 06:53 PM~20455994
> *:wow:  :scrutinize:  :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think i remember this add.
You think that there is any left ? I would not ride anything like that :cheesy:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20392619
> *pre reg is coming soon. We usually send out mass emails to members when registration is open. For those who arent members, I'll make a post here letting everyone know where and when to register.
> *


Pre Reg NOW!!!

http://bmxsociety.com/topic/50873-the-bmx-...77&#entry448177


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 1 2011, 10:18 PM~20463645
> *Pre Reg NOW!!!
> 
> http://bmxsociety.com/topic/50873-the-bmx-...77&#entry448177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20394418
> *I have some NOS Sugino CT 175 cranks for sale $150
> 
> Identical to these but with a blk 40t chainring instead of the chrome 44t
> 
> I'll get pics once I go home tomorrow evening.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Sugino-CT-175-chro...90#ht_790wt_903
> *



NOS CT cranks, looseball spindle, 40t chain ring and Sugino dust caps (not pictured) $150 plus shipping


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 12:27 AM~20481348
> *NOS CT cranks, looseball spindle, 40t chain ring and Sugino dust caps (not pictured) $150 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Damn good price on a real nice crank set-up.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Thanks

I had decided to go with 2nd Gen profiles instead on the VDC so these just sat for some time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 03:33 PM~20484852
> *Thanks
> 
> I had decided to go with 2nd Gen profiles instead on the VDC so these just sat for some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

Spent some more time on my Jr on Saturday at work.....


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 19 2011, 12:24 AM~20369592
> *Shit I whan't in on this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an old hammer add
> *



Damn RL Osborne......


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 03:33 PM~20484852
> *Thanks
> 
> I had decided to go with 2nd Gen profiles instead on the VDC so these just sat for some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way better choice!!! I have some , But they are thrashed. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2011, 07:41 PM~20493965
> *Damn RL Osborne......
> *


When is the last time you seen that ad? :wow:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 5 2011, 09:15 AM~20489814
> *Spent some more time on my Jr on Saturday at work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro :thumbsup: 

Here's something I picked up for my kid. His new racer -jr.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 12:27 AM~20481348
> *NOS CT cranks, looseball spindle, 40t chain ring and Sugino dust caps (not pictured) $150 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RoPops of fof Ebay all day $150 + shipping from Japan. I see that seelers stuff. Its all repop and you know cuzz theres even a topic about it on BMXMUSEUM.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Got this just in time 4 mothers day for me, I mean my wife :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 7 2011, 03:39 PM~20504136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this just in time 4 mothers day for me, I mean my wife :biggrin: LOL.
> *


Nice


----------



## Shortdog93

Whaddup Fellas!


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@May 10 2011, 01:12 AM~20520267
> *Whaddup Fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet vid


----------



## Shortdog93

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 10 2011, 01:22 PM~20523428
> *Sweet vid
> *



thank you homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

trust me,he ain't no homie^


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@May 10 2011, 01:12 AM~20520267
> *Whaddup Fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That vid. was real cool, looks like you all had a real nice time.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

last call for pre registration.





http://bmxsociety.com/topic/50873-the-bmx-...77&#entry448177


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20527493
> *last call for pre registration.
> http://bmxsociety.com/topic/50873-the-bmx-...77&#entry448177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Take your ASS back to BMXMUSEUM!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:uh:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 28 2011, 07:43 PM~20444136
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 11 2011, 07:55 AM~20528850
> *:0
> *


 lmao :h5:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Toby, since you claim to be a real BMX'r, why not make it to the biggest BMX show in the world this coming June. It's about $300 round trip from your Shit Hole to LA. I'll even let you stay in one of my rentals for the weekend.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 11 2011, 01:16 PM~20530741
> *Toby, since you claim to be a real BMX'r, why not make it to the biggest BMX show in the world this coming June. It's about $300 round trip from your Shit Hole to LA. I'll even let you stay in one of my rentals for the weekend.
> *


Here's what I staed when I called you out my post!!

Hey AGUILAR3 Museum Addict from BMXMUSEUM. Y are you even on here?? I seen you talk shit about me on other bmx website.

:nono: This guy fake as them come! 

If he was real to the Lowrider Game,he would had been on here many many years ago. 

He been on BMXMUSEUM for past 4 years or so.

He just showing off his bikes. 

Nice Bikes,but I don't like the fact that you talk shit about me in past on other web sites.
Man take you ASS back to BMXMUSEUM!!:buttkick: 

Go back there & bitch like the REST of buddy's on there. :twak: 

Get the Fact right Shit head,The the biggest BMX show would be X-GAME in L.A. YES I go there,so if you keep talking,I just mite even show for this. Hell I gotta stop be & say hi to my Stoker buddy JOE and ways!

So since you been on the BMXMUSEUM for soo long, Y not layitlow?

Look whos Fake Now *****!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol.Come by tOBY!!!! ..TRUST ME YOU WON'T be LEAVING MERCED THAT DAY.


----------



## AGUILAR3

I'm not even going to try and decipher your Ebonics typing. http://www.spellcheck.net/

My offer still stands though. Free room and board.


BTW, X-Games has nothing to do with vintage BMX....ZERO!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

we already know Tobys fake!and scammer on here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585584 for the new homies on here that don't know Toby d aka Lowasme


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## Smokin_Endo

I have a couple bmx bike :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 13 2011, 08:25 AM~20544852
> *I have a couple bmx bike  :biggrin:
> *


Postem up then endo. :0


----------



## Smokin_Endo

Copy of 2004_0220Image0013 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


Copy of Copy of uyt7 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0070 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0043 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2007_1009Image0013 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

2007_1009Image0017 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2007_1009Image0028 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0115Image0016 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0115Image0018 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0122Image0019 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

2007_1009Image0008 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2007_1009Image0005 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2007_1009Image0007 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


smokinendo by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

2004_0115Image0014 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0115Image0015 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2007_0114Image0036 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


dfghdf by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

2004_0220Image0016 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0019 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0020 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0022 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0024 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


2004_0220Image0025 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

I'll post more in a bit  


Copy of IMG_2234 by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 14 2011, 06:08 AM~20550697
> *I'll post more in a bit
> 
> 
> Copy of IMG_2234 by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> *


Dope...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 14 2011, 06:04 AM~20550692
> *
> 2004_0115Image0014 by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2004_0115Image0015 by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2007_0114Image0036 by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> dfghdf by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
Thanks for posting!
Also, :thumbsup: on the photography  :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Put in some more work a few minutes ago...


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20558922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in some more work a few minutes ago...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2


----------



## slangin cardboard

Im lookin 4 a 10 spline spindle 4 some redline cranks, if anybody has one plz let me know.


----------



## kiki




----------



## AGUILAR3

Breaking News *"Torker Reunion at the BMX Society get together (Bellflower BMX)"*

Eddy King made it official yesterday, June 4th will be a big day for *Torker*



> *It's gonna be a Team Torker reunion! Owner Steve Johnson is attending. Along with team members from the 70's-80's. Jensen, Doug Davis, Mike King, Miller, Miranda, Marietti, Aguilera,and Craig Bark. With the possibility of Tommy Brackens and Kelly McDougall.*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 15 2011, 07:38 PM~20558922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in some more work a few minutes ago...
> *


fucken sik!!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Some cool pics I found


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 20 2011, 10:48 AM~20593402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool pics I found
> *


holy crap! on a mongoose motomag!?! :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yea I think tinker was one of the first to ride parks on a bike and shread. :bowrofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just picked up a gt performer (86 i think) that used to belong to my brother. comes with a crazy ass story. who's up for a lil reading material?


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 20 2011, 10:48 AM~20593402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool pics I found
> *


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 07:55 PM~20606385
> *just picked up a gt performer (86 i think) that used to belong to my brother.  comes with a crazy ass story.  who's up for a lil reading material?
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 07:55 PM~20606385
> *just picked up a gt performer (86 i think) that used to belong to my brother.  comes with a crazy ass story.  who's up for a lil reading material?
> *


just post the dam thing :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 07:55 PM~20606385
> *just picked up a gt performer (86 i think) that used to belong to my brother.  comes with a crazy ass story.  who's up for a lil reading material?
> *


  lets hear it

Does the story come with pics to? :x:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 22 2011, 08:05 PM~20606495
> * lets hear it
> 
> Does the story come with pics to? :x:
> *


  yup i seen the bike yesteriday in person i was shocked when me n justdeez. went to go pick it up seeing the bike make me want to watch that movie "RAD" again :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 22 2011, 09:05 PM~20606495
> * lets hear it
> 
> Does the story come with pics to? :x:
> *


let me go snap a few, then i'll be right back. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 08:17 PM~20606642
> *let me go snap a few, then i'll be right back. :biggrin:
> *


Whats taken so long? :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

alright. here we go.

i think it was christmas of 86, if someone can tell me how to verify the year of this bike, we could be sure of when it was. 

my mother got dumped off by my shit head father when i was 2 months old. but, momma is a hustler, and she would figure out ways to get what we really wanted, sometimes. :happysad: christmas morning, we woke up to find 2 brand new GT performers in the living room. the price sticker was still on the neck of mine. for some reason, the number $495 rings a bell. could be wrong, keep in mind, i was somewhere in the ball park of 7 or 8 years old. my brothers was the blue one, and mine was the magenta (pink) one. and fuck yall, it was the 80's. pink was fukkn dope back then!  

so, we had the dopest shit in the neighborhood back then. everybody wanted one, but there were only a couple in the hoods out here. i loved that thing. all pink and white. still gangsta.

during the summer, my mom would send me and my brother to go stay with a friend of hers in Louisiana for a week. it was our annual summer "vacation" :uh: when i left, i let one of my buddies borrow my GT, he was a very close friend and I knew he would take care of it. a week passed, i came back home, and he called me to let me know that it got stolen from in front of the Texaco gas station in the front of our neighborhood. he promised to pay for it, but 25 years later, i still aint seen a dime. :angry: 

now, fast forward about 10 years. 95, 96, 97..... something like that. i got into lowriding, (oddly enough from my momma) and got to hanging with a local club that i still am a member of today, matter of fact, Vice president of. One morning, the club members got together to help the president of the club empty out his house, he was moving. up in the attic, my president was handing down boxes and random crap and we were loading it in the truck. all of the sudden, he hands me a pink GT performer frame. i was stunned, "holy shit man! I used to have one of these, and ive never seen another one in person. I cant believe you had one of these too!" blew my fukkn mind :wow: .

lol, he starts talking about how bad ass that frame is. "man, those were the shit back in the days! everybody wanted one, but nobody could get one." convo goes on for a while, two grown men reminiscing about shit we had when we were kids. then the fukkn bomb drops on me. "man, i caught this fool slippin out in front of a Texaco station. soon as he walked inside, i grabbed that bitch!"

motherfukka. this dude stole my fukkn bike when we were kids!!!! and now he's the president of the club im in. hhahaha. im a forgiving person, i laughed it off. oh well, shit happens, but im gonna still go and tell my momma! lol.

now, fast forward about another 10 years. had a bunch of my club members at my house, we were all chillin in the garage. by this time, i got my own house, but me and my brother still live together. sitting in the garage, my bro still has his blue GT, all its missing is the OG rims and tires. the president of my club, starts bullshitting with my brother. asking him about his GT, what's he gonna do with it, yada yada yada. my bro says, "dog, if you want it, you can fukkn have it. i aint gonna do shit with it". seconds later, its in the back of his truck, on his way back to his house.

now let me re-cap. dude stole my bike when we were kids, i find out it was him 10 years later, then 10 years after that, he gets my brothers bike. this muthafukka ended up getting BOTH of them 20 years later! wtf? :wow: 

so, he ends up getting some parts here and there to put it back together. nothing major, a pad set, brake cables, frame standers, chain, grips and og rims and tires. he rides it here and then, but mostly it just hangs in his garage. every time i see it, i get just a lil bit pissed :angry: oh well, shit happens. 

now, around that same time, is when i started building my first "competitive" lowrider bike. it was kind of a joke to all my club members. they gave me a lowrider frame, and said, go ahead, you talk big shit, build this, lets see what you got!!!! 4 years later, after hella trophies and a feature in LRM, I got the last laugh  and when it came time for me to have it painted, there could only be one color, MUTHAFUKKN PINK!!!!! had to do it. just a little kick in the ribs to people who thought i wouldnt ever build shit.

3 days ago, he texts me, asking if i wanna buy the blue gt from him. says he'll make me a deal, he just wants to replace the cash that he put into it. i tell him bullshit, my brother gave it to you, and you stole mine 25 years ago!!!!!! just let me have it. 

we ended up negotiating for a bit, then i got him to give in. bottom line, i got my brother's bike back (he couldnt give a fuck about it  lol) and, i got it for cheaper than he was asking. already he was giving me a discounted price, just to re-coup some of his money he spent on it, and i still got it for cheaper.


if you read all of this, congratulations. i'll send you a ticket to the premiere when warner brothers turns it into a movie! :biggrin: 












ps. my pink radical lowrider bike is in the black box behind it.


----------



## cone_weezy

awsome story shit never gets old lol... u should be a novelist danny


----------



## cwplanet

Damn, now that's a story. :biggrin: 
I can relate to a lot of it though. The Magenta Performers were badass  
You plan to do a full restoration? Bike's in pretty decent shape


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 09:18 PM~20607203
> *alright.  here we go.
> 
> i think it was christmas of 86, if someone can tell me how to verify the year of this bike, we could be sure of when it was.
> 
> my mother got dumped off by my shit head father when i was 2 months old.  but, momma is a hustler, and she would figure out ways to get what we really wanted, sometimes. :happysad:  christmas morning, we woke up to find 2 brand new GT performers in the living room.  the price sticker was still on the neck of mine.  for some reason, the number $495 rings a bell.  could be wrong, keep in mind, i was somewhere in the ball park of 7 or 8 years old.  my brothers was the blue one, and mine was the magenta (pink) one.  and fuck yall, it was the 80's.  pink was fukkn dope back then!
> 
> so, we had the dopest shit in the neighborhood back then.  everybody wanted one, but there were only a couple in the hoods out here.  i loved that thing.  all pink and white.  still gangsta.
> 
> during the summer, my mom would send me and my brother to go stay with a friend of hers in Louisiana for a week.  it was our annual summer "vacation" :uh:  when i left, i let one of my buddies borrow my GT, he was a very close friend and I knew he would take care of it.  a week passed, i came back home, and he called me to let me know that it got stolen from in front of the Texaco gas station in the front of our neighborhood.  he promised to pay for it, but 25 years later, i still aint seen a dime.  :angry:
> 
> now, fast forward about 10 years.  95, 96, 97..... something like that.  i got into lowriding, (oddly enough from my momma) and got to hanging with a local club that i still am a member of today, matter of fact, Vice president of.  One morning, the club members got together to help the president of the club empty out his house, he was moving.  up in the attic, my president was handing down boxes and random crap and we were loading it in the truck.  all of the sudden, he hands me a pink GT performer frame.  i was stunned, "holy shit man!  I used to have one of these, and ive never seen another one in person.  I cant believe you had one of these too!"  blew my fukkn mind  :wow: .
> 
> lol, he starts talking about how bad ass that frame is.  "man, those were the shit back in the days!  everybody wanted one, but nobody could get one."  convo goes on for a while, two grown men reminiscing about shit we had when we were kids.  then the fukkn bomb drops on me. "man, i caught this fool slippin out in front of a Texaco station.  soon as he walked inside, i grabbed that bitch!"
> 
> motherfukka.  this dude stole my fukkn bike when we were kids!!!!  and now he's the president of the club im in.  hhahaha.  im a forgiving person, i laughed it off.  oh well, shit happens, but im gonna still go and tell my momma! lol.
> 
> now, fast forward about another 10 years.  had a bunch of my club members at my house, we were all chillin in the garage.  by this time, i got my own house, but me and my brother still live together.  sitting in the garage, my bro still has his blue GT, all its missing is the OG rims and tires.  the president of my club, starts bullshitting with my brother.  asking him about his GT, what's he gonna do with it, yada yada yada.  my bro says, "dog, if you want it, you can fukkn have it.  i aint gonna do shit with it".  seconds later, its in the back of his truck, on his way back to his house.
> 
> now let me re-cap.  dude stole my bike when we were kids, i find out it was him 10 years later, then 10 years after that, he gets my brothers bike.  this muthafukka ended up getting BOTH of them 20 years later!  wtf? :wow:
> 
> so, he ends up getting some parts here and there to put it back together.  nothing major, a pad set, brake cables, frame standers, chain, grips and og rims and tires.  he rides it here and then, but mostly it just hangs in his garage.  every time i see it, i get just a lil bit pissed :angry:  oh well, shit happens.
> 
> now, around that same time, is when i started building my first "competitive" lowrider bike.  it was kind of a joke to all my club members.  they gave me a lowrider frame, and said, go ahead, you talk big shit, build this, lets see what you got!!!!  4 years later, after hella trophies and a feature in LRM, I got the last laugh   and when it came time for me to have it painted, there could only be one color, MUTHAFUKKN PINK!!!!!  had to do it.  just a little kick in the ribs to people who thought i wouldnt ever build shit.
> 
> 3 days ago, he texts me, asking if i wanna buy the blue gt from him.  says he'll make me a deal, he just wants to replace the cash that he put into it.  i tell him bullshit, my brother gave it to you, and you stole mine 25 years ago!!!!!!  just let me have it.
> 
> we ended up negotiating for a bit, then i got him to give in.  bottom line, i got my brother's bike back (he couldnt give a fuck about it   lol)  and, i got it for cheaper than he was asking.  already he was giving me a discounted price, just to re-coup some of his money he spent on it, and i still got it for cheaper.
> if you read all of this, congratulations.  i'll send you a ticket to the premiere when warner brothers turns it into a movie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps.  my pink radical lowrider bike is in the black box behind it.
> *


Beautiful '87 GT you got there.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 22 2011, 10:41 PM~20607426
> *Damn, now that's a story. :biggrin:
> I can relate to a lot of it though.  The Magenta Performers were badass
> You plan to do a full restoration? Bike's in pretty decent shape
> *


I really want a full resto. Color change, has to be magenta. I just have no idea where to start.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 22 2011, 11:09 PM~20607684
> *Beautiful '87 GT you got there.
> *


87. Awesome. Thx. How can you tell?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20607730
> *87. Awesome.  Thx.  How can you tell?
> *


Stickers and that stem, unique to 87's. Serial number is under the crank should start DS7, Lmk


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV




----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah cool story,and nice GT,Thanks for sharing 









The wife made some changes to her new ride.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 24 2011, 09:15 PM~20622775
> *Yeah cool story,and nice GT,Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife made some changes to her new ride.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2011, 09:18 PM~20607203
> *alright.  here we go.
> 
> i think it was christmas of 86, if someone can tell me how to verify the year of this bike, we could be sure of when it was.
> 
> my mother got dumped off by my shit head father when i was 2 months old.  but, momma is a hustler, and she would figure out ways to get what we really wanted, sometimes. :happysad:  christmas morning, we woke up to find 2 brand new GT performers in the living room.  the price sticker was still on the neck of mine.  for some reason, the number $495 rings a bell.  could be wrong, keep in mind, i was somewhere in the ball park of 7 or 8 years old.  my brothers was the blue one, and mine was the magenta (pink) one.  and fuck yall, it was the 80's.  pink was fukkn dope back then!
> 
> so, we had the dopest shit in the neighborhood back then.  everybody wanted one, but there were only a couple in the hoods out here.  i loved that thing.  all pink and white.  still gangsta.
> 
> during the summer, my mom would send me and my brother to go stay with a friend of hers in Louisiana for a week.  it was our annual summer "vacation" :uh:  when i left, i let one of my buddies borrow my GT, he was a very close friend and I knew he would take care of it.  a week passed, i came back home, and he called me to let me know that it got stolen from in front of the Texaco gas station in the front of our neighborhood.  he promised to pay for it, but 25 years later, i still aint seen a dime.  :angry:
> 
> now, fast forward about 10 years.  95, 96, 97..... something like that.  i got into lowriding, (oddly enough from my momma) and got to hanging with a local club that i still am a member of today, matter of fact, Vice president of.  One morning, the club members got together to help the president of the club empty out his house, he was moving.  up in the attic, my president was handing down boxes and random crap and we were loading it in the truck.  all of the sudden, he hands me a pink GT performer frame.  i was stunned, "holy shit man!  I used to have one of these, and ive never seen another one in person.  I cant believe you had one of these too!"  blew my fukkn mind  :wow: .
> 
> lol, he starts talking about how bad ass that frame is.  "man, those were the shit back in the days!  everybody wanted one, but nobody could get one."  convo goes on for a while, two grown men reminiscing about shit we had when we were kids.  then the fukkn bomb drops on me. "man, i caught this fool slippin out in front of a Texaco station.  soon as he walked inside, i grabbed that bitch!"
> 
> motherfukka.  this dude stole my fukkn bike when we were kids!!!!  and now he's the president of the club im in.  hhahaha.  im a forgiving person, i laughed it off.  oh well, shit happens, but im gonna still go and tell my momma! lol.
> 
> now, fast forward about another 10 years.  had a bunch of my club members at my house, we were all chillin in the garage.  by this time, i got my own house, but me and my brother still live together.  sitting in the garage, my bro still has his blue GT, all its missing is the OG rims and tires.  the president of my club, starts bullshitting with my brother.  asking him about his GT, what's he gonna do with it, yada yada yada.  my bro says, "dog, if you want it, you can fukkn have it.  i aint gonna do shit with it".  seconds later, its in the back of his truck, on his way back to his house.
> 
> now let me re-cap.  dude stole my bike when we were kids, i find out it was him 10 years later, then 10 years after that, he gets my brothers bike.  this muthafukka ended up getting BOTH of them 20 years later!  wtf? :wow:
> 
> so, he ends up getting some parts here and there to put it back together.  nothing major, a pad set, brake cables, frame standers, chain, grips and og rims and tires.  he rides it here and then, but mostly it just hangs in his garage.  every time i see it, i get just a lil bit pissed :angry:  oh well, shit happens.
> 
> now, around that same time, is when i started building my first "competitive" lowrider bike.  it was kind of a joke to all my club members.  they gave me a lowrider frame, and said, go ahead, you talk big shit, build this, lets see what you got!!!!  4 years later, after hella trophies and a feature in LRM, I got the last laugh   and when it came time for me to have it painted, there could only be one color, MUTHAFUKKN PINK!!!!!  had to do it.  just a little kick in the ribs to people who thought i wouldnt ever build shit.
> 
> 3 days ago, he texts me, asking if i wanna buy the blue gt from him.  says he'll make me a deal, he just wants to replace the cash that he put into it.  i tell him bullshit, my brother gave it to you, and you stole mine 25 years ago!!!!!!  just let me have it.
> 
> we ended up negotiating for a bit, then i got him to give in.  bottom line, i got my brother's bike back (he couldnt give a fuck about it   lol)  and, i got it for cheaper than he was asking.  already he was giving me a discounted price, just to re-coup some of his money he spent on it, and i still got it for cheaper.
> if you read all of this, congratulations.  i'll send you a ticket to the premiere when warner brothers turns it into a movie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps.  my pink radical lowrider bike is in the black box behind it.
> *


he should have given it to you. lucky your forgiving because i wouldnt have been in that club anymore :angry: did he at least give you back the magenta frame?

i'll post a pic of the magenta one i gave my wife....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2011, 12:28 AM~20631154
> *he should have given it to you. lucky your forgiving because i wouldnt have been in that club anymore :angry:  did he at least give you back the magenta frame?
> 
> i'll post a pic of the magenta one i gave my wife....
> *


man, i hear ya. but i just see it as karma. cant let it get to you. shit happens. :happysad:


----------



## slangin cardboard

I just traded my morales for this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























excuse me while I do this :fool2: :naughty: :inout: :fool2: :boink: for a while....


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard+May 26 2011, 08:34 PM~20637112-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded my morales for this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me while I do this  :fool2:  :naughty:  :inout:  :fool2:  :boink: for a while....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, what's the story on this one?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@May 27 2011, 03:08 AM~20639098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 


Can't wait till June 4th :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's my brothers 1987 Performer, it is like a cranberry redish looking color....
Oh by the way, its in Michoacan Mexico....


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's an 87 Performer I am selling. Freshly repowdered in Kandy Teal. Also new stickers. $300 o.b.o.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice


----------



## King Of Rimz

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> nice


Thanks bro.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Finally finished her on Saturday....


----------



## cwplanet

Great job:thumbsup:So what are you bringing on Saturday?


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> Great job:thumbsup:So what are you bringing on Saturday?


Six pit bikes , hopefully


----------



## slangin cardboard

C-dub Sup? I will be making that condor my rider If it feels right,I have some hoffman bars,super forks,neck,and some hp-48s .
Just have 2 see Whats up.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## cwplanet

Bellflower Right Now


----------



## cwplanet

Got some great pics today between racing times.




















Two rare Whitebears: The gray one is a T-Bone. You just don't see these:wow:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

King of Rimz's lineup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

*Three incredible old freestylers*

More pics later on.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man! wish i was there... kingofrims needs to change his name to kingofpits LOL


----------



## AGUILAR3

In case you missed the biggest BMX show in the WORLD!!!! 



http://bmx.transworld.net/1000130407/photos/100-ph...7785#ngtop
_________________


----------



## CHR1S619

sick show!!


----------



## cwplanet

AGUILAR3 said:


> In case you missed the biggest BMX show in the WORLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://bmx.transworld.net/1000130407/photos/100-ph...7785#ngtop
> _________________


 

AGUILAR3-
Thanks, You guys put on another great show. The Bellflower venue is a nice spot for this event. 

MOre radness-


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## kustombuilder

gonna take my baby out for a spin this weekend.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## DVS

JUSTDEEZ said:


> alright. here we go.
> 
> i think it was christmas of 86, if someone can tell me how to verify the year of this bike, we could be sure of when it was.
> 
> my mother got dumped off by my shit head father when i was 2 months old. but, momma is a hustler, and she would figure out ways to get what we really wanted, sometimes. :happysad: christmas morning, we woke up to find 2 brand new GT performers in the living room. the price sticker was still on the neck of mine. for some reason, the number $495 rings a bell. could be wrong, keep in mind, i was somewhere in the ball park of 7 or 8 years old. my brothers was the blue one, and mine was the magenta (pink) one. and fuck yall, it was the 80's. pink was fukkn dope back then!
> 
> so, we had the dopest shit in the neighborhood back then. everybody wanted one, but there were only a couple in the hoods out here. i loved that thing. all pink and white. still gangsta.
> 
> during the summer, my mom would send me and my brother to go stay with a friend of hers in Louisiana for a week. it was our annual summer "vacation" :uh: when i left, i let one of my buddies borrow my GT, he was a very close friend and I knew he would take care of it. a week passed, i came back home, and he called me to let me know that it got stolen from in front of the Texaco gas station in the front of our neighborhood. he promised to pay for it, but 25 years later, i still aint seen a dime. :angry:
> 
> now, fast forward about 10 years. 95, 96, 97..... something like that. i got into lowriding, (oddly enough from my momma) and got to hanging with a local club that i still am a member of today, matter of fact, Vice president of. One morning, the club members got together to help the president of the club empty out his house, he was moving. up in the attic, my president was handing down boxes and random crap and we were loading it in the truck. all of the sudden, he hands me a pink GT performer frame. i was stunned, "holy shit man! I used to have one of these, and ive never seen another one in person. I cant believe you had one of these too!" blew my fukkn mind :wow: .
> 
> lol, he starts talking about how bad ass that frame is. "man, those were the shit back in the days! everybody wanted one, but nobody could get one." convo goes on for a while, two grown men reminiscing about shit we had when we were kids. then the fukkn bomb drops on me. "man, i caught this fool slippin out in front of a Texaco station. soon as he walked inside, i grabbed that bitch!"
> 
> motherfukka. this dude stole my fukkn bike when we were kids!!!! and now he's the president of the club im in. hhahaha. im a forgiving person, i laughed it off. oh well, shit happens, but im gonna still go and tell my momma! lol.
> 
> now, fast forward about another 10 years. had a bunch of my club members at my house, we were all chillin in the garage. by this time, i got my own house, but me and my brother still live together. sitting in the garage, my bro still has his blue GT, all its missing is the OG rims and tires. the president of my club, starts bullshitting with my brother. asking him about his GT, what's he gonna do with it, yada yada yada. my bro says, "dog, if you want it, you can fukkn have it. i aint gonna do shit with it". seconds later, its in the back of his truck, on his way back to his house.
> 
> now let me re-cap. dude stole my bike when we were kids, i find out it was him 10 years later, then 10 years after that, he gets my brothers bike. this muthafukka ended up getting BOTH of them 20 years later! wtf? :wow:
> 
> so, he ends up getting some parts here and there to put it back together. nothing major, a pad set, brake cables, frame standers, chain, grips and og rims and tires. he rides it here and then, but mostly it just hangs in his garage. every time i see it, i get just a lil bit pissed :angry: oh well, shit happens.
> 
> now, around that same time, is when i started building my first "competitive" lowrider bike. it was kind of a joke to all my club members. they gave me a lowrider frame, and said, go ahead, you talk big shit, build this, lets see what you got!!!! 4 years later, after hella trophies and a feature in LRM, I got the last laugh  and when it came time for me to have it painted, there could only be one color, MUTHAFUKKN PINK!!!!! had to do it. just a little kick in the ribs to people who thought i wouldnt ever build shit.
> 
> 3 days ago, he texts me, asking if i wanna buy the blue gt from him. says he'll make me a deal, he just wants to replace the cash that he put into it. i tell him bullshit, my brother gave it to you, and you stole mine 25 years ago!!!!!! just let me have it.
> 
> we ended up negotiating for a bit, then i got him to give in. bottom line, i got my brother's bike back (he couldnt give a fuck about it  lol) and, i got it for cheaper than he was asking. already he was giving me a discounted price, just to re-coup some of his money he spent on it, and i still got it for cheaper.
> 
> 
> if you read all of this, congratulations. i'll send you a ticket to the premiere when warner brothers turns it into a movie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. my pink radical lowrider bike is in the black box behind it.


Crazy story. Something similar happened to me when I was about 5 or 6. I had a Big Green Machine that came up missing one day. Well about 20 years later I was out with my boy on our cruiser and somehow the Big Green Machine came up. Turns out he lived a couple streets behind me. He was older than me by a couple years we never crossed paths until way later in life . One day his tweeker cousin dropped of a Big Green Machine about the time mine was stolen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

DVS said:


> Crazy story. Something similar happened to me when I was about 5 or 6. I had a Big Green Machine that came up missing one day. Well about 20 years later I was out with my boy on our cruiser and somehow the Big Green Machine came up. Turns out he lived a couple streets behind me. He was older than me by a couple years we never crossed paths until way later in life . One day his tweeker cousin dropped of a Big Green Machine about the time mine was stolen.


damn. now i guess its not just me. lol. happens everywhere.


----------



## cwplanet

More pics from Saturday


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

:thumbsup:Man I just love me some Tioga comp pools, and those roller pegs, I allmost forgot about thoseGood pics CW.:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

That green and yellow PK is bad azz.:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> :thumbsup:Man I just love me some Tioga comp pools, and those roller pegs, I allmost forgot about thoseGood pics CW.:thumbsup:


Thanks bro-

Im heading to Missouri in a few weeks; St. Louis area. Maybe checking craigslists out there.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

didnt rain on sunday so we finally got out for a ride... went to the oakland estuary. my wife tried out her new bike for the first time.


----------



## cwplanet

Cadillac Heaven said:


> didnt rain on sunday so we finally got out for a ride... went to the oakland estuary. my wife tried out her new bike for the first time.


NIce Ripper:thumbsup: MOre pics of the GT. Looks good with the bvlack skyways.
















More pics from last weekend.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

wow those are some nice bikes.Like your family pics too :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> wow those are some nice bikes.Like your family pics too :thumbsup:


 thanks bro!


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## jtek

[/IMG]










this is my se racing so cal flyer...it is for sale if someone wants to make a reasonable offer on it..


----------



## slangin cardboard

Some dude has a profile 20" on craigs list for $3800.00


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

slangin cardboard said:


> Some dude has a profile 20" on craigs list for $3800.00


 post it up.


----------



## LOWASME

I got a this U.S.A. Made NOS Hutch Trick Star up for grabs. It has some chipping on top head-tube and on the bb. It will also come with Mint NOS Dia-Comp MX-1000 Brake as you can see in the pics. Only asking $1,000 or Best offer $Money$ Talks :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven




----------



## slangin cardboard

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> post it up.


 :rofl: Yeah right ,I'll get on it as soon as I get used 2 the new LIL:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## LOWASME

That Black SE is Not a oldschool bike here. Its re-make,its got a 1 1/8 headset,witch makes this a Newschool. They are about $459.00 + shipping off of ebay :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got some black mongoose flame tread tires if anyones looking for some.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Bumpity bump....


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

LOWASME said:


> I got a this U.S.A. Made NOS Hutch Trick Star up for grabs. It has some chipping on top head-tube and on the bb. It will also come with Mint NOS Dia-Comp MX-1000 Brake as you can see in the pics. Only asking $1,000 or Best offer $Money$ Talks :0


Trick stars are way cool but,I just don't see why every body thinks that they are worth soooo much money? I just don't get it,Nice hutch


----------



## LOWASME

slangin cardboard said:


> Trick stars are way cool but,I just don't see why every body thinks that they are worth soooo much money? I just don't get it,Nice hutch


Thanks slangin carboard. Hell,I'll let it go for $500.00. This is my 4th Hutch trick Star in the past year  3 out of 4 of them had been U.S.A. made frames.


----------



## King Of Rimz

I've had a thread running on radbmx.co.uk for a while so I thought I'd share with you lot.
Heres the deal, I'm a model maker and I've restored a few bikes. I've been making DX endcaps for people for a couple of years to help fund builds.
As I'm running out of space and more bikes costs more money I thought I'd make a 1/3 scale model.
I started with the seat and tyre as my theory was that if I could make these two components the rest would be easy as the seat was going to be a bit hit and miss. In other words i had to freestyle it until it looked right and the tyre was also a bit of a headache being that I decided the best way would be to make the knobbles and stick them on seperately.
The seat was made from a vac forming, I had to make a former slightly under sized to allow for material thickness then the shape inside was made. The rails are bent from steel rod and the guts were made on a lathe, I made all the little parts then cut the head off a tiny bolt and put nuts on the ends so it actualy works like a real seat.
This first pic is the former (grey) and the seat.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1440.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1469.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1464.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1474.jpg
Then I gloss lacquared it then masked the sides and matt lacquared the rest.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1923.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
Next was the tyre, heres some pics of the knobbles being cnc machined. First I had to machine in all the little slots and dots then I turned the material over and machined the scoop on the backs of them with a bull nosed milling cutter so they would sit nicely on the profile of the smooth tyre that I turned on a lathe.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1476.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1478.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1479.jpg
In this one you can see the three different sizes of knobbles on the tyre. middle, inbetween and outside.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1481.jpg
This is them being stuck on. I marked 80 (I think, I can't remember now) points on the tyre and stuck on the middle ring first then went from there.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1492.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1494.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1493.jpg
After that boring job the tyre was moulded in silicone and cast in black resin. It will obviously have skin walls and logos when the bike gets finished.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1792.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1797.jpg
The skyway was drawn using CAD then CNC machined in 2 halves. Then it was stuck together and again moulded and cast. The hubs haven't been made yet but they'll come soon.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1438.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02100.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02101.jpg
The bars were made from brass so that they could be polished and chromed. The crossbar was silver soldered on. They're SE powerwings by the way.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1790.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1788.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1873.jpg
The stem is a TUF NECK and made from ally with little bolts that work as a real one would. The tiger head logo will be lazered or cnc machined on at a later date.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1875.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1876.jpg
The frame and forks were next, I used a green model board which in laymans terms is a very posh mdf. I made all the section and glued them together then used sculpting wax to make the welds. Then it was all molded and cast.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00256.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00261.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02106.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02110.jpg
Heres the dropouts before they were stuck on.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1928.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02109.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02104.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1880.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1879.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1881.jpg
Heres the frame being cut out of the mould.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00030.jpg
This is the frame after getting it out of the mould, you can see how bust up it is and the wax welds.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1929.jpg
This is the resin casting.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1919.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1921.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1922.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1920.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1924.jpg
Heres a pic of some spare castings I've got.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1926.jpg
These are the cranks, they went a funny colour from the heat.
I made them form brass and silver soldered the tubes in, they need cleaning up then polishing then chroming.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000502.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000503.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000504.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000505.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000506.jpg
In these latest pic I've sprayed the f+f with 2pac primer.
i've knocked up some makeshift hubs just to get the wheels on for the pics but I'll do the ally hubs soon.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000494.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000495.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000497.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000498.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000501.jpg
So thats about how far i've got. I've been laid off from work too but still have access so I'll still be able to carry on with it.
If anyone wants to talk to me about doing one for them then I'd love to discuss it baring in mind it wouldn't be cheap as there as so many hours involved. Obviously a bike with the same parts that I've already moulded would take less time than doing one from scratch.

Here's something interesting...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

King Of Rimz said:


> I've had a thread running on radbmx.co.uk for a while so I thought I'd share with you lot.
> Heres the deal, I'm a model maker and I've restored a few bikes. I've been making DX endcaps for people for a couple of years to help fund builds.
> As I'm running out of space and more bikes costs more money I thought I'd make a 1/3 scale model.
> I started with the seat and tyre as my theory was that if I could make these two components the rest would be easy as the seat was going to be a bit hit and miss. In other words i had to freestyle it until it looked right and the tyre was also a bit of a headache being that I decided the best way would be to make the knobbles and stick them on seperately.
> The seat was made from a vac forming, I had to make a former slightly under sized to allow for material thickness then the shape inside was made. The rails are bent from steel rod and the guts were made on a lathe, I made all the little parts then cut the head off a tiny bolt and put nuts on the ends so it actualy works like a real seat.
> This first pic is the former (grey) and the seat.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1440.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1469.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1464.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1474.jpg
> Then I gloss lacquared it then masked the sides and matt lacquared the rest.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1923.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> Next was the tyre, heres some pics of the knobbles being cnc machined. First I had to machine in all the little slots and dots then I turned the material over and machined the scoop on the backs of them with a bull nosed milling cutter so they would sit nicely on the profile of the smooth tyre that I turned on a lathe.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1476.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1478.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1479.jpg
> In this one you can see the three different sizes of knobbles on the tyre. middle, inbetween and outside.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1481.jpg
> This is them being stuck on. I marked 80 (I think, I can't remember now) points on the tyre and stuck on the middle ring first then went from there.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1492.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1493.jpg
> After that boring job the tyre was moulded in silicone and cast in black resin. It will obviously have skin walls and logos when the bike gets finished.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1792.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1797.jpg
> The skyway was drawn using CAD then CNC machined in 2 halves. Then it was stuck together and again moulded and cast. The hubs haven't been made yet but they'll come soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1438.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02100.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02101.jpg
> The bars were made from brass so that they could be polished and chromed. The crossbar was silver soldered on. They're SE powerwings by the way.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1790.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1788.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1873.jpg
> The stem is a TUF NECK and made from ally with little bolts that work as a real one would. The tiger head logo will be lazered or cnc machined on at a later date.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1876.jpg
> The frame and forks were next, I used a green model board which in laymans terms is a very posh mdf. I made all the section and glued them together then used sculpting wax to make the welds. Then it was all molded and cast.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00256.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00261.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02106.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02110.jpg
> Heres the dropouts before they were stuck on.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1928.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02109.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02104.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1880.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1879.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1881.jpg
> Heres the frame being cut out of the mould.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00030.jpg
> This is the frame after getting it out of the mould, you can see how bust up it is and the wax welds.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1929.jpg
> This is the resin casting.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1919.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1921.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1922.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1920.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1924.jpg
> Heres a pic of some spare castings I've got.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1926.jpg
> These are the cranks, they went a funny colour from the heat.
> I made them form brass and silver soldered the tubes in, they need cleaning up then polishing then chroming.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000502.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000503.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000504.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000505.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000506.jpg
> In these latest pic I've sprayed the f+f with 2pac primer.
> i've knocked up some makeshift hubs just to get the wheels on for the pics but I'll do the ally hubs soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000495.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000497.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000498.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000501.jpg
> So thats about how far i've got. I've been laid off from work too but still have access so I'll still be able to carry on with it.
> If anyone wants to talk to me about doing one for them then I'd love to discuss it baring in mind it wouldn't be cheap as there as so many hours involved. Obviously a bike with the same parts that I've already moulded would take less time than doing one from scratch.
> 
> Here's something interesting...


amazing work bro!


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn bro!! That is sick!! Awesome work


----------



## slangin cardboard

King Of Rimz said:


> I've had a thread running on radbmx.co.uk for a while so I thought I'd share with you lot.
> Heres the deal, I'm a model maker and I've restored a few bikes. I've been making DX endcaps for people for a couple of years to help fund builds.
> As I'm running out of space and more bikes costs more money I thought I'd make a 1/3 scale model.
> I started with the seat and tyre as my theory was that if I could make these two components the rest would be easy as the seat was going to be a bit hit and miss. In other words i had to freestyle it until it looked right and the tyre was also a bit of a headache being that I decided the best way would be to make the knobbles and stick them on seperately.
> The seat was made from a vac forming, I had to make a former slightly under sized to allow for material thickness then the shape inside was made. The rails are bent from steel rod and the guts were made on a lathe, I made all the little parts then cut the head off a tiny bolt and put nuts on the ends so it actualy works like a real seat.
> This first pic is the former (grey) and the seat.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1440.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1469.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1464.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1474.jpg
> Then I gloss lacquared it then masked the sides and matt lacquared the rest.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1923.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> Next was the tyre, heres some pics of the knobbles being cnc machined. First I had to machine in all the little slots and dots then I turned the material over and machined the scoop on the backs of them with a bull nosed milling cutter so they would sit nicely on the profile of the smooth tyre that I turned on a lathe.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1476.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1478.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1479.jpg
> In this one you can see the three different sizes of knobbles on the tyre. middle, inbetween and outside.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1481.jpg
> This is them being stuck on. I marked 80 (I think, I can't remember now) points on the tyre and stuck on the middle ring first then went from there.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1492.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1493.jpg
> After that boring job the tyre was moulded in silicone and cast in black resin. It will obviously have skin walls and logos when the bike gets finished.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1792.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1797.jpg
> The skyway was drawn using CAD then CNC machined in 2 halves. Then it was stuck together and again moulded and cast. The hubs haven't been made yet but they'll come soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1438.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02100.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02101.jpg
> The bars were made from brass so that they could be polished and chromed. The crossbar was silver soldered on. They're SE powerwings by the way.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1790.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1788.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1873.jpg
> The stem is a TUF NECK and made from ally with little bolts that work as a real one would. The tiger head logo will be lazered or cnc machined on at a later date.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1876.jpg
> The frame and forks were next, I used a green model board which in laymans terms is a very posh mdf. I made all the section and glued them together then used sculpting wax to make the welds. Then it was all molded and cast.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00256.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00261.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02106.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02110.jpg
> Heres the dropouts before they were stuck on.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1928.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02109.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02104.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1880.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1879.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1881.jpg
> Heres the frame being cut out of the mould.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00030.jpg
> This is the frame after getting it out of the mould, you can see how bust up it is and the wax welds.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1929.jpg
> This is the resin casting.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1919.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1921.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1922.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1920.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1924.jpg
> Heres a pic of some spare castings I've got.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1926.jpg
> These are the cranks, they went a funny colour from the heat.
> I made them form brass and silver soldered the tubes in, they need cleaning up then polishing then chroming.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000502.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000503.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000504.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000505.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000506.jpg
> In these latest pic I've sprayed the f+f with 2pac primer.
> i've knocked up some makeshift hubs just to get the wheels on for the pics but I'll do the ally hubs soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000495.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000497.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000498.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000501.jpg
> So thats about how far i've got. I've been laid off from work too but still have access so I'll still be able to carry on with it.
> If anyone wants to talk to me about doing one for them then I'd love to discuss it baring in mind it wouldn't be cheap as there as so many hours involved. Obviously a bike with the same parts that I've already moulded would take less time than doing one from scratch.
> 
> Here's something interesting...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## 66wita6

3 ITEMS UP FOR SALE.....
















WANA DEAL LOCALY THOU


----------



## cwplanet

daomen said:


> 3 ITEMS UP FOR SALE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANA DEAL LOCALY THOU


 
Nice stuff:thumbsup: Someone's gonna grab that motomag. They clean up real nice too


----------



## slangin cardboard

you can ship those wilkersons fool dont hate!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6

WILKERSON AND HILL WILL GO TOGETHER,AND AGAIN ,RATHER DO IT LOCALY,NEVA SHIPPED...


----------



## LOWASME

daomen said:


> WILKERSON AND HILL WILL GO TOGETHER,AND AGAIN ,RATHER DO IT LOCALY,NEVA SHIPPED...


Its time to start shipping and Dibs on that front motomag :rimshot:


----------



## LOWASME

King Of Rimz said:


> I've had a thread running on radbmx.co.uk for a while so I thought I'd share with you lot.
> Heres the deal, I'm a model maker and I've restored a few bikes. I've been making DX endcaps for people for a couple of years to help fund builds.
> As I'm running out of space and more bikes costs more money I thought I'd make a 1/3 scale model.
> I started with the seat and tyre as my theory was that if I could make these two components the rest would be easy as the seat was going to be a bit hit and miss. In other words i had to freestyle it until it looked right and the tyre was also a bit of a headache being that I decided the best way would be to make the knobbles and stick them on seperately.
> The seat was made from a vac forming, I had to make a former slightly under sized to allow for material thickness then the shape inside was made. The rails are bent from steel rod and the guts were made on a lathe, I made all the little parts then cut the head off a tiny bolt and put nuts on the ends so it actualy works like a real seat.
> This first pic is the former (grey) and the seat.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1440.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1469.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1464.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1474.jpg
> Then I gloss lacquared it then masked the sides and matt lacquared the rest.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1923.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> Next was the tyre, heres some pics of the knobbles being cnc machined. First I had to machine in all the little slots and dots then I turned the material over and machined the scoop on the backs of them with a bull nosed milling cutter so they would sit nicely on the profile of the smooth tyre that I turned on a lathe.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1476.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1478.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1479.jpg
> In this one you can see the three different sizes of knobbles on the tyre. middle, inbetween and outside.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1481.jpg
> This is them being stuck on. I marked 80 (I think, I can't remember now) points on the tyre and stuck on the middle ring first then went from there.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1492.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1493.jpg
> After that boring job the tyre was moulded in silicone and cast in black resin. It will obviously have skin walls and logos when the bike gets finished.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1792.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1797.jpg
> The skyway was drawn using CAD then CNC machined in 2 halves. Then it was stuck together and again moulded and cast. The hubs haven't been made yet but they'll come soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1438.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02100.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02101.jpg
> The bars were made from brass so that they could be polished and chromed. The crossbar was silver soldered on. They're SE powerwings by the way.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1790.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1788.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1873.jpg
> The stem is a TUF NECK and made from ally with little bolts that work as a real one would. The tiger head logo will be lazered or cnc machined on at a later date.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1875.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1876.jpg
> The frame and forks were next, I used a green model board which in laymans terms is a very posh mdf. I made all the section and glued them together then used sculpting wax to make the welds. Then it was all molded and cast.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00256.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00261.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02106.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02110.jpg
> Heres the dropouts before they were stuck on.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1928.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02109.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC02104.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1880.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1879.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1881.jpg
> Heres the frame being cut out of the mould.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSC00030.jpg
> This is the frame after getting it out of the mould, you can see how bust up it is and the wax welds.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1929.jpg
> This is the resin casting.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1919.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1921.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1922.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1920.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1924.jpg
> Heres a pic of some spare castings I've got.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/DSCF1926.jpg
> These are the cranks, they went a funny colour from the heat.
> I made them form brass and silver soldered the tubes in, they need cleaning up then polishing then chroming.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000502.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000503.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000504.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000505.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000506.jpg
> In these latest pic I've sprayed the f+f with 2pac primer.
> i've knocked up some makeshift hubs just to get the wheels on for the pics but I'll do the ally hubs soon.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000494.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000495.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000496.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000497.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000498.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b253/rakas17/P1000501.jpg
> So thats about how far i've got. I've been laid off from work too but still have access so I'll still be able to carry on with it.
> If anyone wants to talk to me about doing one for them then I'd love to discuss it baring in mind it wouldn't be cheap as there as so many hours involved. Obviously a bike with the same parts that I've already moulded would take less time than doing one from scratch.
> 
> Here's something interesting...


I PM you the other day
Join Date 04-20-2003Last Activity Yesterday 11:10 PM 

So I know you got it:wave:


----------



## cwplanet

:inout:


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## King Of Rimz

LOWASME said:


> I PM you the other dayJoin Date 04-20-2003Last Activity Yesterday 11:10 PM So I know you got it:wave:


 Yeah, but this stupid new format sucks, I actually just saw it...LOL. I did not build that bike, I copied and pasted from your favorite site, BMXMUSEUM...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Bump


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## heck85

i have this gt interceptor with two sets of rims... two sets of the 5 spoke mags.(one on the bike) and another...also a set of aluminum gt rims.... need the bike gone...asking 225...for every thing...
complete bike with two extra set of rims...need it gone...pm me if intrested


----------



## slangin cardboard

:rofl:


heck85 said:


> i have this gt interceptor with two sets of rims... two sets of the 5 spoke mags.(one on the bike) and another...also a set of aluminum gt rims.... need the bike gone...asking 225...for every thing...
> complete bike with two extra set of rims...need it gone...pm me if intrested
> :rofl:
> That a bit much.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

King Of Rimz said:


> Yeah, but this stupid new format sucks, I actually just saw it...LOL. I did not build that bike, I copied and pasted from your favorite site,* BMXMUSEUM*...


:roflmao:


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


>



This a recent build? Cool color, got a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


>



Whats the info on this lineup? Yours? Is that a Dyno Compe on the far right :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Whats the info on this lineup? Yours? Is that a Dyno Compe on the far right :thumbsup:


Yeah, their mine.. I had to pull them out to make room. Just took some pics while they where out  Yeah, it's a 92 Compe


----------



## oneofakind

Can anybody tell me how much a 86'schwinn predator frame forks bars stem and crank is worth thinking of buying off a guy here in my town he gave me a price just want to know what u guys would pay for it...?...thanks. In advance for the help..!


----------



## cwplanet

Is it possible to get a photo? 

For unrestored and shows a lot of wear (and the crank is original one-piece) probably no more than 75 bucks and even that may be high. 

Depending if the crank was switched out for something better?

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

heck85 said:


> i have this gt interceptor with two sets of rims... two sets of the 5 spoke mags.(one on the bike) and another...also a set of aluminum gt rims.... need the bike gone...asking 225...for every thing...
> complete bike with two extra set of rims...need it gone...pm me if intrested


you get 220 these nuts thats about 50$ worth of bicycle not even that


----------



## Lownslow302

oneofakind said:


> Can anybody tell me how much a 86'schwinn predator frame forks bars stem and crank is worth thinking of buying off a guy here in my town he gave me a price just want to know what u guys would pay for it...?...thanks. In advance for the help..!


140 is fair


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Is it possible to get a photo?
> 
> For unrestored and shows a lot of wear (and the crank is original one-piece) probably no more than 75 bucks and even that may be high.
> 
> Depending if the crank was switched out for something better?
> 
> Good luck:thumbsup:


 That seems about right, Never was a big predator guy but,you can makem look cool.


----------



## oneofakind

slangin cardboard said:


> That seems about right, Never was a big predator guy but,you can makem look cool.


 Yeah thanks fellas I think I'm Finns get it he wants $40 for all of it he says all the original parts..!


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> This a recent build? Cool color, got a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## juangotti

My nefew is looking for a bmx frame to build. preferably an 80 Schwinn predator I have a schwinn stringray junior frame for trade. LMK


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


>



The thing that makes your Dinkys and Jrs so cool is the details,colors and coordinating parts on all of them. Great bike


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## LOWASME

heck85 said:


> i have this gt interceptor with two sets of rims... two sets of the 5 spoke mags.(one on the bike) and another...also a set of aluminum gt rims.... need the bike gone...asking 225...for every thing...
> complete bike with two extra set of rims...need it gone...pm me if intrested


Your not going to get $225.00 for this bike. Put it on Ebay at $0.99 and watch to see what the true price of this bike is worth.:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Thinking about getting an 18 in. street bike for my kids. Anyone got recommendations? I've been looking at the 2-Hip model:dunno:


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Thinking about getting an 18 in. street bike for my kids. Anyone got recommendations? I've been looking at the 2-Hip model:dunno:


Shit I found two tony hawk 16" for my kids and paid 5$ for the both, then I found some 16" tuff's off of planet bmx and let them thrash the crap out of them.
Best 5 I ever spent:h5:


----------



## cwplanet

lol
Yeah my kids have a pair of beat up 16s too. Was thinking about getting something like an 18 cause theyre a little bigger now and theres a lot of cool places to ride around here ...Not many shops carry the 18s though


----------



## King Of Rimz

Went to visit my brothers in Stockton this weekend, here's his lil collection...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's another pic.


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> lol
> Yeah my kids have a pair of beat up 16s too. Was thinking about getting something like an 18 cause theyre a little bigger now and theres a lot of cool places to ride around here ...Not many shops carry the 18s though


I know DB has some and maybe treck , And I wanna say hoffman. Look up dans comp.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> I know DB has some and maybe treck , And I wanna say hoffman. Look up dans comp.


The Hoffman model is cool. Might have to see one in person.


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Here's another pic.


:shocked::wow::thumbsup:Looks like they just came from the showroom.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

info on a dyno nitro? wuts a reasonable offer for it..just the frame forks and handle bars... noticeable decals...are chromolly, flat oval and 3d drop out?...serial: ACL8J37175


----------



## cwplanet

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> info on a dyno nitro? wuts a reasonable offer for it..just the frame forks and handle bars... noticeable decals...are chromolly, flat oval and 3d drop out?...serial: ACL8J37175


Maybe you can get a photo? 








If its mid 90s frame, bars and fork - probably I'd work with a number around 40-50 bucks:dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm really into GT perfomer's if anybody has an 80s Gt parts I really want some white GT mags and all I really have is a frame right now I'm trying to build a replica of the bike I had as a kid for my kid here is what mine looked like If you have parts pm me with pics and price please










I just bought this for my kid also to have a matching scooter I'm gonna repaint it baby blue and add white tires


----------



## King Of Rimz

Can you ever have enough GT Pro Freestyle Tour frame sets?....


----------



## acutabovetherest

Anyone interested in some NOS Odyssey T-1000 rims. 36 spoke 20x1.5 I've got one black pair brand new in plastic w/tags. One red pair brand new, one in plastic w/tag other opened but in perfect condition. And, one used black pair. Rear has brake marks, front has a few light scratches. Both are strait, no bends or dents, ready to lace and ride.

All are for sale. $150.00 for the black pair. $125 for the red pair. $50 for the used black pair. Or PM with offer or trade.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

King Of Rimz said:


> Can you ever have enough GT Pro Freestyle Tour frame sets?....


stop hoarding! i need the one in the middle LOL


----------



## King Of Rimz

Cadillac Heaven said:


> stop hoarding! i need the one in the middle LOL


 It's not hoarding until the cabinet is full, and I have room for two more...lmfao.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's one I built for a friend...







NOS seat...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Everything is either new old stock or restored


----------



## King Of Rimz

My brother passed out next to his '88 Pro Performer


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Here's one I built for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS seat...


----------



## MISTER ED

King Of Rimz said:


> Everything is either new old stock or restored


Damn bro you even got the original GT tires...


----------



## MISTER ED

Sorry double post


----------



## King Of Rimz

Thanks, I'm slowly stock piling parts for my '87 Pro Freestyle Tour. I already have Ukai's , GT Superlace hubs, NOS GT white skinwall tires, NOS seat, NOD Gyro cables..


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


>


A lot of people think that these are ugly but I just love the piss out of them.


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

cwplanet said:


>


nice


----------



## MISTER ED

cwplanet said:


>


Damn thats nice even with an ACS cable detangler.....


----------



## King Of Rimz

MISTER ED said:


> Damn thats nice even with an ACS cable detangler.....


 Loving that annodized look, bright, and are those Chrome mags?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

102 pages of awesomeness....


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Loving that annodized look, bright, and are those Chrome mags?


From what I read about this bike, appears the Tuffs were chromed. However cannot really be ridden hard or braked due to possible flaking the chrome off the plastic. Purely for show.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah I seen that too, looks cool but I would ride them skyways just to see how well the brakes work.:naughty::biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

socios b.c. prez said:


> 102 pages of awesomeness....


not really. If you look,its just the same old guy posting pics of bikes that he don't have :thumbsdown:

When I post a pic of a bike,it's one that I have,or have for sale,or had sold! 

I don't fake what I have and I don't dream about others :h5:


----------



## LOWASME

King Of Rimz said:


> Here's another pic.


I had a pink one like that one time. I picked it up for $75.00 from the O.G. owner :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

:roflmao:Old guy?! I'm offended! - alright then, let's see some more bikes.:h5:


----------



## evaded

Heres a couple of mine....  I dont have them all any more, best thing is.... all riders!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

cwplanet said:


> :roflmao:Old guy?! I'm offended! - alright then, let's see some more bikes.:h5:


 :h5:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

does anybody have any of those 20" crooked gt mags in white??


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> :roflmao:Old guy?! I'm offended! - alright then, let's see some more bikes.:h5:


I used 2 ride in the 80's ,Dose that make me old?:rofl::h5:


----------



## King Of Rimz

evaded said:


> Heres a couple of mine....  I dont have them all any more, best thing is.... all riders!


Nice bikes bro.


----------



## cwplanet

x2

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Bump


----------



## lesstime

any of you heard of sekai


----------



## King Of Rimz

Got my '87 Pro Freestyle Tour back from Surf City
Powder Coatings in Huntington Beach...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Frame and fork


----------



## King Of Rimz

Next to my other two PFT's...


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Bump


:thumbsup: I love bowls.


----------



## cwplanet

lesstime said:


> any of you heard of sekai



Heres a little info found online bro-

http://www.re-cycle.com/History/sekai.aspx


Do you have one?


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Frame and fork


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

cwplanet said:


> Heres a little info found online bro-
> 
> http://www.re-cycle.com/History/sekai.aspx
> 
> 
> Do you have one?


yes am going to pick it up today and i dont have a need for it you know anyone looking to buy /trade???ill post pic tonight when i get back thanks for the info


----------



## elspock84

my 1981 scrambler 



















3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

King Of Rimz said:


> Next to my other two PFT's...


QUE ONDA ROD HAY TE ENCARGO UNA BARATONA PA MI MORRO YA LE DIJE AL CUATE TAMBIEN SE LA RIFAN PA LAS BICIS


----------



## King Of Rimz

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> QUE ONDA ROD HAY TE ENCARGO UNA BARATONA PA MI MORRO YA LE DIJE AL CUATE TAMBIEN SE LA RIFAN PA LAS BICIS


 Simon, I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## slangin cardboard

elspock84 said:


> my 1981 scrambler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


Shit looks good:worship: Post up when its put together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just picked up my L+S limited edition boss dave vanderspek retro last night


----------



## elspock84

slangin cardboard said:


> Shit looks good:worship: Post up when its put together.:thumbsup:


 I might piss off some of da hardcore bmx brothas but I'm going lowrider wit da bike for now while I get my new mags (will be flaked out and patterned) some bmx handle bars and forks.


----------



## cwplanet

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just picked up my L+S limited edition boss dave vanderspek retro last night


:shocked:Wow, don;t see those come up too often:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

elspock84 said:


> I might piss off some of da hardcore bmx brothas but I'm going lowrider wit da bike for now while I get my new mags (will be flaked out and patterned) some bmx handle bars and forks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84




----------



## LOWASME

any body know of,or seen any of them BMX bike called PACIFIC Pro from the around 1980-1981??:dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cwplanet said:


> :shocked:Wow, don;t see those come up too often:thumbsup:


#3 of 5 made. i wasnt looking for one but it seemed like a good deal so.... :dunno:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just picked up my L+S limited edition boss dave vanderspek retro last night


Dam I used 2 ride a white boss,Never seen these boss bars.:fool2:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Got me this last night, 26" GT Performer


----------



## King Of Rimz

Also added another Pro Freestyle Tour to the collection and another one on its way.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

King Of Rimz said:


> Also added another Pro Freestyle Tour to the collection and another one on its way.


you dont happen to have a lonely chrome fork do you?:happysad:


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Got me this last night, 26" GT Performer


Haven't seen those yet. Did you have it on pre-order? Nice looking ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

just found this the other day ,somebody tossed in on top of a dumpster so you know i had 2 stop.:roflmaoon't know what I'll do with it:dunno:
on top of that I just found out how 2 post pics again:yes: Shows how far behind I am.


----------



## slangin cardboard

ok well somethings dont work out :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

New tires, grips ,seat,and a chain ,and cleaned up the mags :biggrin:It looks a lot better.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Cadillac Heaven said:


> you dont happen to have a lonely chrome fork do you?:happysad:


Sorry thought I did, long gone.


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> Haven't seen those yet. Did you have it on pre-order? Nice looking ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Nah. I actually got lucky and a bike shop close to my house had it in stock, assembled. Rides smooth, a lil heavy. Waiting on a few partaking to start tricking it out.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> View attachment 363908
> View attachment 363908
> just found this the other day ,somebody tossed in on top of a dumpster so you know i had 2 stop.:roflmaoon't know what I'll do with it:dunno:
> on top of that I just found out how 2 post pics again:yes: Shows how far behind I am.


Damn, is that a Huffy Sigma? Cool find. The Mongoose you got looks good too. What did you do with that Hoffman you posted a while back?


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Damn, is that a Huffy Sigma? Cool find. The Mongoose you got looks good too. What did you do with that Hoffman you posted a while back?


Yeah blew my mind when I seen it (Sigma),:biggrin: Thanks it's the wifes(Mongoose FS1),It is in the works to get put together slowly just need a few other part and then off to a street ride we go(Hoffman).


----------



## King Of Rimz

Slowly taking shape...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Another shot.


----------



## slangin cardboard

King Of Rimz said:


> Another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE You Cali mofo's should have all the good finds on GT's,In the mo I have never seen a team model that I can rember.:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

slangin cardboard said:


> View attachment 363908
> View attachment 363908
> just found this the other day ,somebody tossed in on top of a dumpster so you know i had 2 stop.:roflmaoon't know what I'll do with it:dunno:
> on top of that I just found out how 2 post pics again:yes: Shows how far behind I am.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Sigma...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6744bb07:wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz

King Of Rimz said:


> Got me this last night, 26" GT Performer


 Got me some skinwall tires for my 26"


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

Looks 10x better. Can't wait to put my cranks on....


----------



## King Of Rimz

Hey CW, and all So. Cal peeps, Oct.15th is a swapmeet at The Bicycle Source in Orange.


----------



## slangin cardboard

King Of Rimz said:


> Got me some skinwall tires for my 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I got to ride one of these 26" GT bikes last friday night and boy do they cruz,Hard as hell to bunnyhop.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Yeah, really heavy


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Hey CW, and all So. Cal peeps, Oct.15th is a swapmeet at The Bicycle Source in Orange.


:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

King Of Rimz said:


> Yeah, really heavy [/QUOTE
> It was not that heavy,My S&M is more heavy but, Its the small bars and the tall ass wheels I think But it hauls azz.:biggrin:Bet it would be fun at the track.


----------



## King Of Rimz

I am still contemplating the thought of changing out my bars...


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


>


 Nice


----------



## King Of Rimz

Had my two sets of Superlace hubs done finally. White pair has Ukai Speedlines and black set has Araya 7x's. Both have NOS GT tires, whites are 20x2.1 and blacks 20x1.75.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Also got me another GT Jr. Performer, this ones an '88...










And some NOS tires for it...


----------



## CHR1S619

Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

CHR1S619 said:


> Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Thanks Chris. What's up in S.D.?


----------



## cwplanet

Bicycle Source swap tomorrow. Gonna try and stop by


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just put new wheels on my rider. :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

Made a stop by the swap yesterday on the way to the races









Cool place. Wish I got a pick of the gray old VDC someone had sitting out there.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just put new wheels on my rider. :cheesy:


 Looks real good Wayne...


----------



## slangin cardboard

Me and the Road Dogs tearing it up last sat.:biggrin:


----------



## That 79

elspock84 said:


> my 1981 scrambler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 coats of flake and 4 coats of clear


Metal Flake Schwinn....Hell yeah! I remember when the Foster Bros. brought that back in the late 90's. Nice one man!


----------



## That 79

Maaaan! Thanks alot fellas for showing your, collections, builds, events and stories....I really feel at home in this topic. I have had Waaaay too many bikes to name here a few rare ones too. Some pages back someone asked me to post picks, I hate photo bucket so here is what I'll do.....I'll make an album on my profile with some pics. This is really a great topic with cool folks, I really dig it!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hear ya go 79.:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

That 79 said:


> Metal Flake Schwinn....Hell yeah! I remember when the Foster Bros. brought that back in the late 90's. Nice one man!


 Thanks homie


----------



## cwplanet

:thumbsup:'79

Here's my '84 Expert. Restored after an O.A.Bath and OG decals intact











Before restoration: Bad rust and pitting, especially the sprocket


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Me and the Road Dogs tearing it up last sat.:biggrin:
> View attachment 379906
> View attachment 379908
> View attachment 379909
> View attachment 379911
> View attachment 379912
> View attachment 379913



:thumbsup:Quality time spent right there bro


----------



## King Of Rimz

Damn, nice Mongoose CW. Looks very good. Any shows coming up anytime soon??


----------



## That 79

slangin cardboard said:


> View attachment 380521
> Hear ya go 79.:thumbsup:


Damn thanks man!


----------



## That 79

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:'79
> 
> Here's my '84 Expert. Restored after an O.A.Bath and OG decals intact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before restoration: Bad rust and pitting, especially the sprocket


Nice! you even have the original Mongoose Bars, mine was in the same condition. I have a tuff neck, Slam bars, Black Widow Lites, Gt Pegs, Comp St tires, Profile chainring.


----------



## That 79

elspock84 said:


> Thanks homie


No doubt you did one hell of a job on the paint.


----------



## elspock84

That 79 said:


> No doubt you did one hell of a job on the paint.


 Got 4 more frames I'm gonna do


----------



## King Of Rimz

Added my cranks today.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:'79
> 
> Here's my '84 Expert. Restored after an O.A.Bath and OG decals intact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before restoration: Bad rust and pitting, especially the sprocket


looks great! i love it with the skyways on there :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

King Of Rimz said:


> Added my cranks today.


is that a junior sprocket on there or is it full sized? the bikes so big its hard to tell!


----------



## cwplanet

Thanks for the compliments on the Mongoose guys-

Now, somehow I knew some Power Series cranks would end up on that new performer- looks nice


As far as shows/ I know this is going on at S&M down here in Santa Ana- 80s themed flatland mix-up/ old school freestyle


----------



## King Of Rimz

Cadillac Heaven said:


> is that a junior sprocket on there or is it full sized? the bikes so big its hard to tell!


 Jr. Sprocket, 36T. It had the same stock, was gonna run a disc and a 39T chainring, but no clearance  oh well this will have to do...


----------



## slangin cardboard

:yes:


cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Quality time spent right there bro


:yes: I would not give it up for the world.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hey CW if you make it to the S&M show tack some pics, I bet it's off the hook.


----------



## cwplanet

Probably won't make it- sister asked me to help her move tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

No body has any white ogk gt performer mags for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

_I'm looking for 86-87 mags_


----------



## King Of Rimz

Most hated, there was a few sets on bmxmuseum.com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'll check it out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'll even take peregrine or great mags as long as there the crooked style and white here is a scooter I'm messing with for my kid


----------



## Lownslow302

what are spinmags pulling thse days


----------



## cwplanet

Lownslow302 said:


> what are spinmags pulling thse days


NOS? Pricey! (not mine)

http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/31979

These were signed by Haro though...:dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i would say about $150 for average condition... ive heard of a local shop that still has a nos set going for $300. i picked up a set on craigslist for $50.


----------



## LOWASME




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Kiloz said:


>


_I'll take the mags on the first bike lol_


----------



## King Of Rimz

Kiloz said:


>


Very nice rides...


----------



## oneofakind

My son likes bmx and lowrider bikes so I put this together for him...


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


> My son likes bmx and lowrider bikes so I put this together for him...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

seen a white mag painted black does anybody know how to get the paint off?? I live in a small town so not much resources like media blasting


----------



## cwplanet

December 4


----------



## cwplanet

And a cycle swap for Nor Cal (in Sacramento) ; Jan 15, 2012
https://toppingevents.com/norcal_hotrod_cycle.asp


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> December 4


You rollin' out to this?


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> You rollin' out to this?


:yes: Thats the plan, looking to find a seat for this...


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> :yes: Thats the plan, looking to find a seat for this...


Cool.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's my 1987 GT Pro Freestyle Tour Team Model, almost done with it, just need to dial in the brakes and adjust the seat to a riding height...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

These are for sale about 2 1/2 hrs from me the pink one is a gt performer and the blue one is a dyno I really would like to have the pink gt he wants 300 a piece but damn I'm being a cheapskate lol


----------



## King Of Rimz

MOSTHATED CC said:


> These are for sale about 2 1/2 hrs from me the pink one is a gt performer and the blue one is a dyno I really would like to have the pink gt he wants 300 a piece but damn I'm being a cheapskate lol


Wow, both are sweet, you better jump on them before someone else scoops them up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

King Of Rimz said:


> Wow, both are sweet, you better jump on them before someone else scoops them up.


I really only want the pink one cuz it's a gt but wouldn't mind having all the gt stuff off the dyno and using my gt frame with them parts and having two OG gts......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Here is a pic of my GT but all the parts on it are from a cheap bike


----------



## cwplanet

OK, now how many GT's / Dynos you got by now? Another excellent bike:thumbsup:



King Of Rimz said:


> Here's my 1987 GT Pro Freestyle Tour Team Model, almost done with it, just need to dial in the brakes and adjust the seat to a riding height...


:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Here is a pic of my GT but all the parts on it are from a cheap bike


----------



## cwplanet

Picked a good day to head to the Long Beach Swap

Right away this Big Ripper caught my eye:









Then I got distracted by all the great Schwinns











Thought about getting this...Anyone have any information about this particular "Surf" line?











More Schwinns...tandem and a lineup of muscle bikes


----------



## cwplanet

More pics coming, uploader tweaked


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Lownslow302

cwplanet said:


>


seeing this only wants to make me kill my brother more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

lol


----------



## King Of Rimz

CW, what time did you get up there. I was home by 10am.


----------



## cwplanet

Got there about 7:30, left before 9, spent a lot of time checking out the vintage motorcycle stuff too.


----------



## cwplanet

Few more pics from the swap- 
Some BMX , some not-



























Wow!









Another Twinn, guy had just sold it ...






















































NIce mid school GT cruiser



























Rustbucket DYNO



























1930s tandem


----------



## King Of Rimz

Ok here it is out in the sun....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

tennis shoes brake shoes cool


----------



## King Of Rimz

MOSTHATED CC said:


> tennis shoes brake shoes cool


Yup, Vans Kool Stop Pads.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

and them GT tires are dope I had a set when I was a kid on my gt... So that gt and dyno I posted what you think there worth????


----------



## GreenBandit

I have a 1976 raleigh mx moto bmx bike. I was wondering what its value is. Its all original down to the tires. few paint chips but its really nice looking still. I don't know anything on this style bike but it sure is cool looking. Thanks for the help


----------



## LOWASME

WoW,looks like there is a NEW ASSHOLE on here that just Join the BMXMUSEUM that keep the Fuck up! I moved on,but JOE 6=8 Can't. I'm on way to cail now.

*big fat dude**Museum Newbie*
Registered: 2011-12-09 A.k.A 

new to this site, but not new to Toby D.I go on a web site called Layitlow.com, and that's how I met that sexy man Toby.I got so much dirt on him it ain't funny!!Well if you need pics from me just pm me.He left his photobucket open to the public and I owened his ass from those gay pics he took, and now all over the net here you go read on http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedb … topic.html I go by Joe Caprice on layitlow..

Thanks for letting US know that your the Fucking ASSHOLES that keep posting up all the Bullshit. JOE I have Not done Shit to you! But your really beeing Bitch Ass ****** about things!

Say,you better Watch your Bach, I'll be out in Cail in few days looking for you! I got New Gun that I feel like trying out:machinegun:

I seen that yours friend's with all Mods,it best that you, Your going need all the back you can get! so BANNED now,befor I sent JOE a new PM


----------



## King Of Rimz

MOSTHATED CC said:


> and them GT tires are dope I had a set when I was a kid on my gt... So that gt and dyno I posted what you think there worth????


About $300-400 they are very nice bikes. Is your frame an '87? Why don't you just restore that one? You'll probably end up spending about that much.


----------



## GreenBandit

[h=2][/h] I have a 1976 raleigh mx moto bmx bike. I was wondering what its value is. Its all original down to the tires. few paint chips but its really nice looking still. I don't know anything on this style bike but it sure is cool looking. Thanks for the help​


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

LOWASME said:


> WoW,looks like there is a NEW ASSHOLE on here that just Join the BMXMUSEUM that keep the Fuck up! I moved on,but JOE 6=8 Can't. I'm on way to cail now.
> 
> *big fat dude**Museum Newbie*
> Registered: 2011-12-09 A.k.A
> 
> new to this site, but not new to Toby D.I go on a web site called Layitlow.com, and that's how I met that sexy man Toby.I got so much dirt on him it ain't funny!!Well if you need pics from me just pm me.He left his photobucket open to the public and I owened his ass from those gay pics he took, and now all over the net here you go read on------- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedb … topic.html I go by Joe Caprice on layitlow..
> 
> Thanks for letting US know that your the Fucking ASSHOLES that keep posting up all the Bullshit. JOE I have Not done Shit to you! But your really beeing Bitch Ass ****** about things!
> 
> Say,you better Watch your Bach, I'll be out in Cail in few days looking for you! I got New Gun that I feel like trying out:machinegun:
> 
> I seen that yours friend's with all Mods,it best that you, Your going need all the back you can get! so BANNED now,befor I sent JOE a new PM


lol, Toby you only put what you want people to see??here I'll post the whole theard with you on it .You stole bike parts.Then have the nerve to say they where given to you or bought??But you got caught on another forum, and took your pics down fast! here people read on, and watch out for Lowasme on here. http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=378627&p=1 This thread got erased, so here's this thread.On his low life scamming ass.In joy--- http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=345566&p=1 also, your gay threats don't scare me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

King Of Rimz said:


> About $300-400 they are very nice bikes. Is your frame an '87? Why don't you just restore that one? You'll probably end up spending about that much.


not sure on the year I guess I can tell by the serial number right?? mags alone are like 120-150 plus tires a guy will have 200 bux in wheels n tires alone and my crank and handle bars and forks arent' original and there is no bike swapmeats so just ebay and that shit is high on there I figured it wuld be cheaper to buy the bikes off the guy. I culdn't get him to even go down 50 bux on one bike maybe he'll cut a deal if I buy both IDK


----------



## cwplanet

GreenBandit said:


> I have a 1976 raleigh mx moto bmx bike. I was wondering what its value is. Its all original down to the tires. few paint chips but its really nice looking still. I don't know anything on this style bike but it sure is cool looking. Thanks for the help​


Sounds cool-Maybe you have a pic of it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

almost have my kids scooter all done


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> almost have my kids scooter all done


:thumbsup:Looks Good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Looks Good


I ain't gonna lie I'm having fun rebuilding this scooter


----------



## 66wita6

$130,includes shippin,GREG HILL N RON WILKERSON GRIPS.....


----------



## 66wita6

DE GREG HILL HAS A COLLECTER STICKER...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'll take a better pic later


----------



## cwplanet

daomen said:


> $130,includes shippin,GREG HILL N RON WILKERSON GRIPS.....
> View attachment 408447


:nicoderm:Those are in great shape!


----------



## cwplanet

Picked up this Verde 18" for my little girl's Christmas present this year


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'll take a better pic later


That came out great:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

is that verde a new bike?? what are kids riding these days??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

damn I looked it up and there going for 300 on ebay


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> is that verde a new bike?? what are kids riding these days??


yeah, big difference from the classic old stuff thats for sure


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cwplanet said:


> yeah, big difference from the classic old stuff thats for sure


naw it's a cool bike what I meant was what brands of bikes are kids riding these days


----------



## scooby

I started grinding this frame down


----------



## scooby

Im building it for my son for christmas i bought it complete with old school parts. I stripped it down and started buying parts after the parts started adding up i switched to buying three more complete bikes for donor parts. The reason for so much is i want him to race it or flatland etc so i got all parts for both styles mostly aluminum


----------



## scooby

Here i have sanded and polished im gonna use the se sticker as my template for engraving


----------



## scooby

Engraved


----------



## scooby

Bottom bracket cover


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> naw it's a cool bike what I meant was what brands of bikes are kids riding these days


Depends what kind of riding... 
Also depends on distribution in a particular area.

For racing, At the tracks here in So Cal I see mostly:
Redlines
Redmans
Speed
Supercross
Haro
S&M
Intense

A lot of dads just get a frame and build up a bike, so you got real high-end aftermarket stuff made by companies like Crupi, Avent/Bombshell, Sinz....



For Park/ Street Riding in my local area popular new school brands are :

Fit
Kink
Cult
S&M
Subrosa
Sunday

S&M and Fit are local So Cal so they are around a lot. 

When I was back in the midwest last summer I saw brands that I rarely see here in Cali, like Eastern, Hoffman, Volume...


----------



## cwplanet

scooby said:


> Engraved



:thumbsup:Nice work!, keep the pics coming!


----------



## scooby

Thanks heres the seat carbon fiber and titanium


----------



## scooby

Here are some aluminum parts some are only painted some are bright dipped (anodized) the painted parts i will just use rattle can paint stripper. The anodized peices i will make a chemical bath for them to soak in using red devil 100% lye


----------



## scooby

Try this again


----------



## scooby

Before and after gold plated 24k


----------



## cwplanet

This should be nice for your son on Christmas


----------



## scooby

Yeah im gonna have him put it back together. This is the second one ive built the last one was twenty years ago. Im havin fun im reliving my childhood. So much fun that im gonna start collecting and restoring pk's


----------



## asco1

My BMX bikes. The white one is a 2001 Schwinn. The chrome one a 1998 Huffy.


----------



## GreenBandit

Love them GT mags!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

scooby said:


> Yeah im gonna have him put it back together. This is the second one ive built the last one was twenty years ago. Im havin fun im reliving my childhood. So much fun that im gonna start collecting and restoring pk's


I feel the same way but too damn expensive to build LOL


----------



## scooby

yeah im already around 1100 in parts not including labor and supplies


----------



## King Of Rimz

Hey Scooby, who did your gold plating?


----------



## luckydice

i have about 2.3 grand in my pk ripper i'll have to take a picture the next time i go to storage.


----------



## scooby

King Of Rimz said:


> Hey Scooby, who did your gold plating?


 I did it myself


----------



## scooby

luckydice said:


> i have about 2.3 grand in my pk ripper i'll have to take a picture the next time i go to storage.


 yeah Im about half way done, my sons is gonna be over the top, and hes gonna ride it. After i get this one done im gonna build a matching one for me to ride with him.


----------



## luckydice

scooby said:


> yeah Im about half way done, my sons is gonna be over the top, and hes gonna ride it. After i get this one done im gonna build a matching one for me to ride with him.


mine is all carbon and profile parts pretty much most of my parts have 120 pound weight limit, lucky i'm not so big of a guy


----------



## scooby

luckydice said:


> mine is all carbon and profile parts pretty much most of my parts have 120 pound weight limit, lucky i'm not so big of a guy


 all our parts are aluminum, carbon fiber, and titanium im shaving weight off all the parts and frame too


----------



## luckydice

scooby said:


> all our parts are aluminum, carbon fiber, and titanium im shaving weight off all the parts and frame too


oh i like the frame too much to touch it lol.

mine weighs 16.1 pounds though


----------



## scooby

Nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

scooby said:


> yeah im already around 1100 in parts not including labor and supplies


thats alot of cash for a bike but if it pleases you I say go for it


----------



## scooby

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats alot of cash for a bike but if it pleases you I say go for it


Its for my son for christmas his first bmx. Totally worth it


----------



## scooby

Frames cleaned up and prepped for engraving


----------



## scooby

Also got the wheels torn down


----------



## cwplanet

asco1 said:


> My BMX bikes. The white one is a 2001 Schwinn. The chrome one a 1998 Huffy.



That Schwinn is nice with the gold accents. What wheels are those on it?


----------



## cwplanet

scooby said:


> Frames cleaned up and prepped for engraving


Great progress pics:thumbsup: , can't wait to see this one done:drama:


----------



## scooby

cwplanet said:


> Great progress pics:thumbsup: , can't wait to see this one done:drama:


Engraving right now i'll post a sneak peak pic later tonight


----------



## scooby

Engraved pk ripper..........ripped


----------



## scooby

Heres a layout of parts


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

scooby said:


> Heres a layout of parts


wow, sick!


----------



## cwplanet

My daughter got her Verde yesterday for Christmas. Nothing beats a bike under the tree for a kid in my opinion


----------



## lesstime

x2 bike under tree this year for t4 and when he came down the stairs he yelled I GOT A NEW BIKE YAHHHHOOOOO DADDD GET UPPPP lol it was so funnie cus i was in the other room watching him lol santa is great right


cwplanet said:


> My daughter got her Verde yesterday for Christmas. Nothing beats a bike under the tree for a kid in my opinion


----------



## el peyotero

cwplanet said:


> My daughter got her Verde yesterday for Christmas. Nothing beats a bike under the tree for a kid in my opinion


thats a cool pic homie, looks good next to the car im sure your lil girl is stoked!


----------



## el peyotero

scooby said:


> Engraved pk ripper..........ripped


thats lookin bad ass Scoob! im not really into the bmx myself but the engraved frame really sets it off! awesome project:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I had that scooter there too and my kid was all happy and here cousings love the thing


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cwplanet said:


> My daughter got her Verde yesterday for Christmas. Nothing beats a bike under the tree for a kid in my opinion


thats cool! what size is that a 16"?


----------



## cwplanet

lesstime said:


> x2 bike under tree this year for t4 and when he came down the stairs he yelled I GOT A NEW BIKE YAHHHHOOOOO DADDD GET UPPPP lol it was so funnie cus i was in the other room watching him lol santa is great right


:thumbsup:That's the best thing about Christmas time, seeing kids reactions



el peyotero said:


> thats a cool pic homie, looks good next to the car im sure your lil girl is stoked!


Thanks



MOSTHATED CC said:


> I had that scooter there too and my kid was all happy and here cousings love the thing


:h5:Cool, so what's the next project?



Cadillac Heaven said:


> thats cool! what size is that a 16"?


It's an 18 in. She races on a jr. frame, but this street bike is just the right size for her to learn some street / park stuff



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Thumbs up to all those who hooked up a youngster with something that has two wheels this Christmas! Any style , any bike


----------



## Lownslow302

got a incoming project the guy wants to do this to his GT Bump


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:That's the best thing about Christmas time, seeing kids reactions
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:Cool, so what's the next project?
> 
> 
> 
> It's an 18 in. She races on a jr. frame, but this street bike is just the right size for her to learn some street / park stuff
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Thumbs up to all those who hooked up a youngster with something that has two wheels this Christmas! Any style , any bike



I'm probably redo my GT PERFORMER for my kid I don't know how much I want to throw into it though. I might just paint it baby blue like the scooter throw some blue tires on it and a blue seat maybe blue grips and pedals and sum pegs and call it good


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

BUMP


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's some cool pics a friend of mine took...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cool pics


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> here's some cool pics a friend of mine took...


Great shots:thumbsup: Is that a local park?


----------



## King Of Rimz

Veterans Park in Carson. Cool lil skate park.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I finally got some gt performer mags. I'm gonna build my bike to match my kids scooter they will both be hers but we can ride em down to the skate park and act cool lol


----------



## King Of Rimz

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I finally got some gt performer mags. I'm gonna build my bike to match my kids scooter they will both be hers but we can ride em down to the skate park and act cool lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

anybody have any gt parts like handle bars, forks, or crank, I could use some crank arms even for now but would like the whole crank??


----------



## King Of Rimz

If anyone is interested I have this '87 frame fork bars and seat post for sale $150 shipped.
























serial number is DS7


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> If anyone is interested I have this '87 frame fork bars and seat post for sale $150 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serial number is DS7


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great price for a performer project for someone or their kid-



I've always liked them in white or a day glo-


----------



## King Of Rimz

Thanks CW. you going to the Bicycle source next saturday for their swapmeet?


----------



## cwplanet

I don't know of I'll make this one. 

I'm looking for a specific frame----Whitebear T-Bone. Or maybe if I found a DG for a decent price. That's about the only old school I'd consider getting into at this point. My kids bikes are taking up all the current bike-related finances.


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## King Of Rimz

got this for sale $350 shipped to anyone. lmk.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

MOSTHATED CC said:


> anybody have any gt parts like handle bars, forks, or crank, I could use some crank arms even for now but would like the whole crank??


ive got a complete gt crank setup... maybe bars. what kind of gt are you trying to build?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just got rid of a chrome gt pft frame for cheep because i couldnt find any forks for it...


----------



## lesstime

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just got rid of a chrome gt pft frame for cheep because i couldnt find any forks for it...


dude why you not hit me up on that one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ive got a complete gt crank setup... maybe bars. what kind of gt are you trying to build?


a gt performer is what I'm trying to put together like the pic below


----------



## King Of Rimz

lesstime said:


> dude why you not hit me up on that one


buy mine up above^^^


----------



## cwplanet

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:Nice, Mongoose 25th Anniversary (1999) race setup right there. It was my kid's first race bike , I still got it in the garage.


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Nice, Mongoose 25th Anniversary (1999) race setup right there. It was my kid's first race bike , I still got it in the garage.


Hey CW, you got any spare 28h hubs laying around?


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> got this for sale $350 shipped to anyone. lmk.


What's up??
I wish I had the $$ for this!


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Hey CW, you got any spare 28h hubs laying around?


Sorry bro, extra parts supply over here is limited these days:happysad: 



Looks like we're gonna get some rain. Is it still on at the Source?


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> Sorry bro, extra parts supply over here is limited these days:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're gonna get some rain. Is it still on at the Source?


yeah, I heard if it rains it will be indoors, next to the ramps.
Sunday is long beach, i'll be there.


----------



## King Of Rimz

CHR1S619 said:


> What's up??
> I wish I had the $$ for this!


It's all you Chris. make me a good offer and come get it. or I'll be in S.D. in Feb. lmk.


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> It's all you Chris. make me a good offer and come get it. or I'll be in S.D. in Feb. lmk.


I wish! Maybe a payment plan... Haha!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

MOSTHATED CC said:


> a gt performer is what I'm trying to put together like the pic below
> 
> View attachment 423675


let me know if you get the pics i sent, im still not used to this new format... :happysad:


----------



## scooby

Anyone got a pk ripper for sale?


----------



## steve 67 impala

Look what i just found ! REDLINE RL20,Pro styler


----------



## cwplanet

steve 67 impala said:


> Look what i just found ! REDLINE RL20,Pro styler
> View attachment 427064
> 
> View attachment 427074
> View attachment 427065


That's nice! Wish I could find something like that. Get it insured! lol:biggrin:


----------



## steve 67 impala

lol... was in my attics for the last 20...years , so it will be for sale or trade !


----------



## King Of Rimz

Nice Redline Steve


----------



## King Of Rimz

So I finally got decals on my 1989 Dinky Dyno...
















NOS Dyno/Viscount 2167 seat (correct for pit bikes)








28 hole GT hubs








16x1.75 GT tires and NOS Odyssey 200 brakes








NOS GT clamp


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's my sons first bike. 
1996 Dyno VFR 12"
























how I first got it...








parts laid out...


----------



## steve 67 impala

King Of Rimz said:


> Nice Redline Steve


thanks !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

King Of Rimz said:


> So I finally got decals on my 1989 Dinky Dyno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Dyno/Viscount 2167 seat (correct for pit bikes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 hole GT hubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x1.75 GT tires and NOS Odyssey 200 brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS GT clamp



i fukkn love this!


----------



## kustombuilder

looking for a old school gt.who has one?


----------



## King Of Rimz

King Of Rimz said:


> got this for sale $350 shipped to anyone. lmk.


*FRAME AND FORK NOW ONLY $220*.


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> here's my sons first bike.
> 1996 Dyno VFR 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how I first got it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parts laid out...


Bet you can't wait to get him out to the track! :cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

:dunno:Flyer for the Bellflower show yet?:biggrin:


----------



## scooby




----------



## scooby




----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> :dunno:Flyer for the Bellflower show yet?:biggrin:


haven't seen one yet


----------



## cwplanet

scooby said:


> View attachment 432139
> View attachment 432140
> View attachment 432141
> View attachment 432142
> View attachment 432143
> View attachment 432144
> View attachment 432145
> View attachment 432149


:shocked:One of a kind there Scooby- Is that the one you gave your son for Christmas? Unique for sure!


----------



## scooby

cwplanet said:


> :shocked:One of a kind there Scooby- Is that the one you gave your son for Christmas? Unique for sure!


 yeah father son project


----------



## cwplanet

Clear Mags on the bay...:around:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peregrine-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item33718c2ea3


----------



## King Of Rimz

Bellflower Ca. Bike show is June 2nd. flyer coming soon,


----------



## scooby




----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Bellflower Ca. Bike show is June 2nd. flyer coming soon,


You guys getting a spot again?



scooby said:


> View attachment 435024


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> You guys getting a spot again?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


yeah, gonna try and set up at the same spot again.Gonna bbq and a drink all day...LOL


----------



## cwplanet

parkings gonna be worse this year though. Even on normal race mornings now the parking lots full aready now that they opned up the airsoft complex in the back by the track. They got all this military prop stuff piled everywhere.


----------



## AGUILAR3

King Of Rimz said:


> Bellflower Ca. Bike show is June 2nd. flyer coming soon,


we are still working on it. Stay tuned


----------



## AGUILAR3

*btw, JMC's Jim Melton asked if he could have his "35 year anniversary in BMX" gathering at our BMXsociety event and we graciously accepted
*.
.
.
.


----------



## King Of Rimz

AGUILAR3 said:


> *btw, JMC's Jim Melton asked if he could have his "35 year anniversary in BMX" gathering at our BMXsociety event and we graciously accepted
> *.
> .
> .
> .


Yeah, I read that the other day, gonna be real cool to see that.


----------



## kustombuilder

Hello everybody.
I have a 90 performer I’d like to sell. All OG except the chain and seat. Everything else is OG.I have been riding it regularly for the last few yrs.

Asking 250.00 plus 50 bucks shipping.
Thank you

[URL="http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg%5b/IMG"][COLOR=#222222]http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/URL]][/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#222222][FONT=Arial][IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/34zgltl.jpg


My paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## cwplanet

AGUILAR3 said:


> *btw, JMC's Jim Melton asked if he could have his "35 year anniversary in BMX" gathering at our BMXsociety event and we graciously accepted
> *.
> .
> .
> .


Every year this is a great show. The JMC tie-in this year will be a nice tribute. Maybe some old JMC factory racers?



kustombuilder said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have a 90 performer I’d like to sell. All OG except the chain and seat. Everything else is OG.I have been riding it regularly for the last few yrs.
> 
> Asking 250.00 plus 50 bucks shipping.
> Thank you
> 
> [URL="http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg[/IMG"][COLOR=#222222]http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/URL]][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#222222][FONT=Arial][IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/34zgltl.jpg
> 
> 
> My paypal is:
> [email protected]


Don;t do ithno:


----------



## kustombuilder

cwplanet said:


> Every year this is a great show. The JMC tie-in this year will be a nice tribute. Maybe some old JMC factory racers?
> 
> 
> 
> Don;t do ithno:


i know what you mean but i have to.i got a 87 performer now.


----------



## AGUILAR3

cwplanet said:


> Every year this is a great show. The JMC tie-in this year will be a nice tribute. Maybe some old JMC factory racers?


I'm pretty sure there will be a few of his Factory Team riders. Pics are frm 2010 when we gave him a Lifetime Achievement Award

..


----------



## King Of Rimz

kustombuilder said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have a 90 performer I’d like to sell. All OG except the chain and seat. Everything else is OG.I have been riding it regularly for the last few yrs.
> 
> Asking 250.00 plus 50 bucks shipping.
> Thank you
> 
> [URL="http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg[/IMG"][COLOR=#222222]http://i44.tinypic.com/e81ymq.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/URL]][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#222222][FONT=Arial][IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/34zgltl.jpg
> 
> 
> My paypal is:
> [email protected]


I know some guy selling something similar, he text me a pic the other day...LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

King Of Rimz said:


> I know some guy selling something similar, he text me a pic the other day...LOL


I heard hes a bad azz rider.


----------



## lowridersfinest

i need a dyon vfr 96-97


----------



## jtek

heres my pk ripper


----------



## rodzr

anybody have a 24 inch for sale been looking everywhere but no luck


----------



## cwplanet

AGUILAR3 said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be a few of his Factory Team riders. Pics are frm 2010 when we gave him a Lifetime Achievement Award
> 
> ..








jtek said:


> heres my pk ripper
> View attachment 441676


Damn, that's one of the best color combos right there too.



rodzr said:


> anybody have a 24 inch for sale been looking everywhere but no luck


Newer Model or Old School?


----------



## cwplanet

lowridersfinest said:


> i need a dyon vfr 96-97


Not mine -

http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/35087


----------



## rodzr

Newer Model or Old School?[/QUOTE]

Dont matter it can be just the frame


----------



## undercover231322

Tt0foYesgTk&feature


----------



## undercover231322

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt0foYesgTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cwplanet

:shocked:That's going back


----------



## King Of Rimz

kustombuilder said:


> I heard hes a bad azz rider.


In his dreams, yeah..LMAO:finger:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz

my new 88 Dinky Dyno.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> my new 88 Dinky Dyno.
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Looks good! Componets? Maybe another custom set of power series?


----------



## AGUILAR3

_*Major changes to the BMXsociety show this June. Stay tuned. We're still trying to work out the details. *_


----------



## AGUILAR3

OG SE cruiser bars came in last night. 

btw, beware of all SE cruiser bars for sale these days. Chances are, 80% are repops made by the OM himself (Scott Breithaupt) when he was released from Prison a few years back.


----------



## cwplanet

AGUILAR3 said:


> _*Major changes to the BMXsociety show this June. Stay tuned. We're still trying to work out the details. *_


hno: 



AGUILAR3 said:


> OG SE cruiser bars came in last night.
> 
> btw, beware of all SE cruiser bars for sale these days. Chances are, 80% are repops made by the OM himself (Scott Breithaupt) when he was released from Prison a few years back.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

*THE BMX SOCIETY GATHERING WILL NOT BE TAKING PLACE IN BELLFLOWER.*

*THE BMX SOCIETY OLD SCHOOL REUNION & SHOW IS MOVING TO WHITTIER NARROWS BMX, IN THE WHITTIER NARROWS PARK, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA.*​





SAME DATE - JUNE 2nd, 2012 from 9 to 4

THIS VENUE IS 19 MILES FROM OUR OLD SPOT IN BELLFLOWER, CA

FEAR NOT... THE SHOW MUST GO ON....

ALL AGES WELCOME, FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. EVENTS WILL INCLUDE:

BMX COLLECTOR'S SHOW
SWAP
LEGENDS OF FREESTYLE JAM
SIDEHACK RACING
OLD SCHOOL BMX RACE
BUNNY HOP CONTEST
JMC TEAM REUNION w/ JIM MELTON AND JMC TEAM RIDERS
AND MUCH MORE


----------



## cwplanet

AGUILAR3 said:


> *THE BMX SOCIETY GATHERING WILL NOT BE TAKING PLACE IN BELLFLOWER.*
> 
> *THE BMX SOCIETY OLD SCHOOL REUNION & SHOW IS MOVING TO WHITTIER NARROWS BMX, IN THE WHITTIER NARROWS PARK, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME DATE - JUNE 2nd, 2012 from 9 to 4
> 
> THIS VENUE IS 19 MILES FROM OUR OLD SPOT IN BELLFLOWER, CA
> 
> FEAR NOT... THE SHOW MUST GO ON....
> 
> ALL AGES WELCOME, FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. EVENTS WILL INCLUDE:
> 
> BMX COLLECTOR'S SHOW
> SWAP
> LEGENDS OF FREESTYLE JAM
> SIDEHACK RACING
> OLD SCHOOL BMX RACE
> BUNNY HOP CONTEST
> JMC TEAM REUNION w/ JIM MELTON AND JMC TEAM RIDERS
> AND MUCH MORE


Good venue! Plenty of parking especially if you guys can convince the park operators to shut down the softball/ socccer events for the BMX show. They may charge for parking though. Redline cup a few weeks ago there and the track is in great shape.Great news that its still happening locally, and at a track!:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

That would be nice but unfortunately, there is too much paperwork and insurance ($) needed for such a move. 







*BMX Society (formally OS-BMX) Peck Park Reunion 2009*
http://bmxsociety.com/topic/41424-os-bmx-peck-park-reunion-2009-article-in-bmx-plus/




*BMX Society Bellflower Reunion 2010*
http://bmxsociety.com/topic/48088-bmx-society-reunion-show-2010-pictures/






*BMX Society Bellflower Reunion 2011*
http://bmxsociety.com/topic/51563-bmx-society-reunion-2011-gratitude-photos/


----------



## AGUILAR3




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## undercover231322

I intend to buy this mid school performer for my son, According to the seller its made in USA serial # yc96081596 for $225. How can I verify that infact its made in USA.


----------



## scooby

i got a 79 schwinn mag scrambler and a 82 schwinn mini thrasher both need complete restore I'll sell em for $100 a peice
a 82 diamondback hotstreak frame $100 and a dyno detour frame early 90s $100 I got some parts too


----------



## King Of Rimz

AGUILAR3 said:


> *THE BMX SOCIETY GATHERING WILL NOT BE TAKING PLACE IN BELLFLOWER.*
> 
> *THE BMX SOCIETY OLD SCHOOL REUNION & SHOW IS MOVING TO WHITTIER NARROWS BMX, IN THE WHITTIER NARROWS PARK, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME DATE - JUNE 2nd, 2012 from 9 to 4
> 
> THIS VENUE IS 19 MILES FROM OUR OLD SPOT IN BELLFLOWER, CA
> 
> FEAR NOT... THE SHOW MUST GO ON....
> 
> ALL AGES WELCOME, FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. EVENTS WILL INCLUDE:
> 
> BMX COLLECTOR'S SHOW
> SWAP
> LEGENDS OF FREESTYLE JAM
> SIDEHACK RACING
> OLD SCHOOL BMX RACE
> BUNNY HOP CONTEST
> JMC TEAM REUNION w/ JIM MELTON AND JMC TEAM RIDERS
> AND MUCH MORE


WOO HOO!!! can't wait for the show.


----------



## King Of Rimz

undercover231322 said:


> I intend to buy this mid school performer for my son, According to the seller its made in USA serial # yc96081596 for $225. How can I verify that infact its made in USA.


most likely overseas made  It's a nice looking bike, who cares, get it.


----------



## King Of Rimz

can't decide which decals to use for my '88 Dinky

















for this, please help!!!


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> can't decide which decals to use for my '88 Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this, please help!!!


My opinion, I like that blue and yellow set. :cheesy: 



Ive been trying to post the BMX Society Flyer for the Whittier show on here but cant get it to upload:dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest

cwplanet said:


> Not mine -
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/35087


i just got a red one and im gonna throw some gold 144s on it,i need another for my lil cousin tho


----------



## lowridersfinest

this is a nice site to get bikes* for-sale.yakaz.com*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

King Of Rimz said:


> can't decide which decals to use for my '88 Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this, please help!!!


i think the black and white set would look really good on that red


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## Kiloz

Anyone have any GT Pro Performer parts for sale?


----------



## cwplanet

lowridersfinest said:


> i just got a red one and im gonna throw some gold 144s on it,i need another for my lil cousin tho


:thumbsupics?


----------



## cwplanet

The Luggage Rack:biggrin:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## thomas67442

Kiloz said:


>


looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

thomas67442 said:


> looking good:thumbsup:


Thanks, I am still waiting on a few more things to come in the mail. :x:


----------



## cwplanet

Kiloz said:


>


 Looks cool. What cranks/ bars you thinking about going with?


----------



## Kiloz

I want a 3 piece power series but I have a one piece crank for now. 

But until I find a power series I was thinking this one for now. What do you think?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Looking 4 a set ov first gen Spin wheels...plz pm me with any info or leads... Thanks


----------



## cwplanet

Kiloz said:


> I want a 3 piece power series but I have a one piece crank for now.
> 
> But until I find a power series I was thinking this one for now. What do you think?


My opinion- I'd go with those three piece right there for now. I'd imagine that ride with a nice set of freshly powdered Dyno pretzel bars :shocked::thumbsup: 

By the way- where did you get that bashguard?


----------



## Kiloz

cwplanet said:


> My opinion- I'd go with those three piece right there for now. I'd imagine that ride with a nice set of freshly powdered Dyno pretzel bars :shocked::thumbsup:
> 
> By the way- where did you get that bashguard?


Yea I am waiting for my Pretzels to come in the mail :thumbsup:
But that gt one or the Primo one that looks more like the ones that came on the team models?


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## REV. chuck

ive got a dyno air mid 90's if anyones looking 

im looking for a some old school parts white seat mushroom grips gum wall white tires


----------



## REV. chuck

comes with the mag in the picture and all other parts to but they are generic mongoose parts 


trade frame and fork for mongoose decade frame and fork


----------



## Kiloz

chuckoteric said:


> ive got a dyno air mid 90's if anyones looking
> 
> im looking for a some old school parts white seat mushroom grips gum wall white tires


Post a photo of the tires I might be interested


----------



## REV. chuck

Kiloz said:


> Post a photo of the tires I might be interested


im looking for said parts


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

What you guys think this is worth I was told it's an 80s bmx raliegh rampar


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Click on the pic to make it bigger


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Kiloz said:


>


throw sum white gt mags on dat bish


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's my latest build, 88 Jr. with 36h rimz and GT racelace hubs.


----------



## Kiloz

MOSTHATED CC said:


> throw sum white gt mags on dat bish


:thumbsup: i'll put my OGK Mags on and take some photos once it warms up. It feels like winter in the North East Coast!


----------



## Kiloz

King Of Rimz said:


> here's my latest build, 88 Jr. with 36h rimz and GT racelace hubs.


Looking good! NICE TIRES! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> here's my latest build, 88 Jr. with 36h rimz and GT racelace hubs.


Looks sick bro!


----------



## CHR1S619

Here's my build in progress,


----------



## Kiloz

CHR1S619 said:


> Here's my build in progress,


Looks good but whats up with the padded seat? lol :thumbsup:

Awesome build!


----------



## CHR1S619

Just for mock up


----------



## Kiloz

CHR1S619 said:


> Just for mock up


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

so nobody knows what my bmx is worth? 5 bux 15 bux what lol


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

BUMP


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so nobody knows what my bmx is worth? 5 bux 15 bux what lol


Not too familiar with the raleighs, sorry bro. However, those cranks look like Sugino GT's...? Can't tell from the pic, but if so, they clean up nice and may be worth parting out



CHR1S619 said:


> Just for mock up


Looks good:thumbsup:



Kiloz said:


>


Do your thing Kiloz! 
:thumbsup:Eye-catcher for sure



King Of Rimz said:


> here's my latest build, 88 Jr. with 36h rimz and GT racelace hubs.


Stunning bike


----------



## CHR1S619

Thanks for the props fellas.



MOSTHATED CC said:


> so nobody knows what my bmx is worth? 5 bux 15 bux what lol


I'm not sure how much... Are you planing on building it or selling it?


----------



## Kiloz

cwplanet said:


> Not too familiar with the raleighs, sorry bro. However, those cranks look like Sugino GT's...? Can't tell from the pic, but if so, they clean up nice and may be worth parting out
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your thing Kiloz!
> :thumbsup:Eye-catcher for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bike


:wave: Thanks sir!


----------



## Kiloz

Put my front OGK on, think i'll ride mags for a litte.


----------



## CHR1S619

I would go with the mags too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm gonna sell it I did take the crank off and was offered 50 bux for it. If the guy shows I'll probably sell it for that


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## cwplanet

Kiloz said:


>


:thumbsup:Clean Rides!


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:Clean Rides!


X2! Sick!!


----------



## Kiloz

Thanks, the lowrider still needs a lot more done. The GT just needs handlebars and mallet gooseneck.


----------



## cwplanet

Good opportunity for you, or other kids/ family members to try BMX Racing. No USA/ABA BMX membership required for the event at any track nationwide that hosts RACE FOR LIFE. Just show up at the track the day of event, sign the one-day waiver, and pay the fee (that goes to the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society). 
:angel:

Most tracks have loaner helmets to borrow. 
All ages (local So Cal tracks have multiple gates of 5 and under girls and boys. As well as cruiser classes of "old guys":tongue:

*Double Points for USA/ ABA members who race class:biggrin:

Check USA BMX site for Race For Lifedates in your area:

http://www.ababmx.com/site/bmx_races?category=&series=Race+for+Life&section_id=19



















:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

*Click here to register
*
http://bmxsociety.com/topic/54117-the-bmx-society-reunion-show-2012/page__p__484653&#entry484653


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here it is finished!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

King Of Rimz said:


> Here it is finished!!!


cuanto ?


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> Here it is finished!!!


It came out clean bro! Very nice


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CHR1S619

Got my weekend cruiser ready.


----------



## cwplanet

uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

CHR1S619 said:


> Got my weekend cruiser ready.


very nice, hey Chris you guys coming up to the show again this year?


----------



## King Of Rimz

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> cuanto ?


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> very nice, hey Chris you guys coming up to the show again this year?


Yup, we'll be there. We'll get there early Friday.


----------



## King Of Rimz

CHR1S619 said:


> Yup, we'll be there. We'll get there early Friday.


cool, see ya guys out there.


----------



## King Of Rimz

morning bump


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> morning bump


You ready bro?


----------



## cwplanet

So what bikes you bringing to Whittier Narrows?:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

87 magician, 87 shock & a few frame & forks for sale.


----------



## King Of Rimz

see you guys in Whittier tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619

Badass show! I will have picture up on ogbmxn.com later today.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

any pics guys?


----------



## cwplanet

Damn, first BMX Society show that I had to miss
:angry:Heard that there was a Whitebear 24, my holy grail


----------



## undercover231322

schwinn predator, owner says it might be from 2000 havent seen predator frames like that. Has anybody?


----------



## cwplanet

^^^
NOt sure on that frame, but those dropouts are huge:wow:


----------



## cwplanet

Friend has a barbeque at Bicycle Source and brought out his old VDC
Some other pics I took that day


----------



## harborareaPhil

if anyone is interested....i got a specialized freestyle, a schwinn 'yo!' freestyle scooter, and a mini frame/forks and rims

trying to get some cash to build my son a fixie... 

pm if interested I can send pics


----------



## harborareaPhil

did you say the bicycle source cw?

there used to be one in lomita back in the day.... used to go there all the time

bought my kuwahara there...


----------



## cwplanet

^^^
Reopoened last year in Anaheim off of Loara. Definietely a cool place and they have swap meets there frequently. Also got ramp room that I got injured wiping out on riding my daughter's 18" Verde, lol
:run:

Old business card from the 80s- from their facebook page


----------



## harborareaPhil

we used to ride down there just to buy shop stickers.... and hopefully run into R.L. of mike buff :420:


----------



## cwplanet

undercover231322 said:


> schwinn predator, owner says it might be from 2000 havent seen predator frames like that. Has anybody?


Pretty sure what you have right there is a 2004 Aluminum Schwinn Z Force


----------



## undercover231322

Absolutely right, found out before I bought it. Nice little frame but had to pass on it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dam you guys are keeping it popin in here!


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Dam you guys are keeping it popin in here!


You been gone for a while?!:wave:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah just been working,and riding when i can.


----------



## harborareaPhil

oh shit CW is that from the camp?

didn't get a chance to roll by


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> oh shit CW is that from the camp?
> 
> didn't get a chance to roll by


Yeah, we had about 30 youngsters attend. Still got that acid if you want it. 
Let me post up a few old pics of a resto I did that shows what it can do-


----------



## cwplanet

This was an old resto project I did two summers ago: 

The Oxalic acid on an 1984 Mongoose Expert . Bike was badly pitted with rust and decades of grime. 










Area behind the bottom bracket, front sprocket, and seat tube welds were the worst affected areas









Diluted with distilled water, the acid itself is strong chit!









Masonary tray from home depot









Soaked for 12 hours, watching the OG decals









Neutralize the acid inside the tubes by spraying rubbing alcohol inside and let dry









Used a heat gun to dry those hard to get areas









Buffed the hell out of it all to bring out the shine









Built back up and ready to roll









The White 1985 CW was in similar shape, but I used Citric Acid to restore that one









The same Mongoose after the OA bath, you'll watch the rsut literally fall of in the tub!









Behind the bottom bracket area where the condition was the worst









This area came out great too










I've done two bikes with Oxalic, and three with Citric. Planning to do a 1965 Schwinn Stingray when I have time. The OA does a great job but is more critical to work with and toxic especially if you have kids or pets around. Done a few car parts with it too!


----------



## harborareaPhil

if anyone needs this $25....


nice work CW.... that stuff is crazy....


----------



## slangin cardboard

*yep*

Got my Hoffman some parts on it.


----------



## King Of Rimz

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7438207396_9ca1900c40_c.jpg


----------



## cwplanet

Attention Southeast Los Angeles area, Southbay, North OC or greater region: Looking to get your kids (or maybe even yourself)some fun excercise and try BMX riding and even racing? Come out to Bellflower BMX this Thursday for FREE- 
All participants recieve an award certificate. 
*OLYMPIC DAY
Thursday June 28, 2012
FREE TO EVERYONE!
Bring your families and friend and introduce them to our sport.
Registration and practice 5:30-7:30pm Racing ASAP*

Riders as young as 4! Dads, your daughters may enjoy it too- not just for the boys! any and all ages
:h5:
Bring a bike (minus pegs and kickstands) , a bike helmet (doesnt have to be full-face) long pants, and long sleeves. Sign the waiver at the track.

*Bellflower BMX Track**9030 Somerset Blvd. Bellflower, CA 
(Somerset Blvd., - Formerly known as Compton Blvd.,)
*
:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

King Of Rimz said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7438207396_9ca1900c40_c.jpg


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## King Of Rimz

me on my 87 PFT


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> me on my 87 PFT


Nice ride bro!
I took my master out this passed Sunday. Kicked it with some homie riders.
More pictures at ogbmxn.com


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dam the beach looks super fun 2 ride at.


----------



## REV. chuck

anyone know where i can find a sticker kit for an 87 schwinn yo freeform predator ? 


also i know where there are a few sigma frame and fork sets i told the guy i would ask what they are going for in good condition. 

might have my hands on a couple bmx scooters too


----------



## Tonioseven

*The three bikes above are mine and my kids'. I built all three;* *not very valuable but we dig 'em. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Tonioseven

*Here's the park where my kids and I ride...

"The Sanctuary"

















































*


----------



## cwplanet

REV. chuck said:


> anyone know where i can find a sticker kit for an 87 schwinn yo freeform predator ?
> 
> 
> also i know where there are a few sigma frame and fork sets i told the guy i would ask what they are going for in good condition.
> 
> might have my hands on a couple bmx scooters too


Heres a link , maybe its close to what you're looking for? Someone selling them on the Museum site. BTW- Those Schwinn Freeforms are very nice and underated!


http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/28390

:cheesy:


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> me on my 87 PFT


Where was this?



CHR1S619 said:


> Nice ride bro!
> I took my master out this passed Sunday. Kicked it with some homie riders.
> More pictures at ogbmxn.com


Nice pic!


----------



## cwplanet

Tonioseven said:


> *The three bikes above are mine and my kids'. I built all three;* *not very valuable but we dig 'em. :thumbsup:*


NICE Looking bikes- good to spend time with the kids:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


> *The three bikes above are mine and my kids'. I built all three;* *not very valuable but we dig 'em. :thumbsup:*


Sick bikes bro! Keep riding


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Nice pic!


Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven

CHR1S619 said:


> Sick bikes bro! Keep riding


 Definitely!! I need to sign up at your site! PLUS we need to finish that buildoff!! I think I want to build another bike.


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


> Where was this?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic!


Beach ride on Sunday from Dockweiler to Venic and back. my fatass is still sore from it...lol


----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


> Definitely!! I need to sign up at your site! PLUS we need to finish that buildoff!! I think I want to build another bike.


Yeah we do! I've been slacking..
Yeah, I just started a work in progress spot in our forum. You can post there when you start a new one


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> Beach ride on Sunday from Dockweiler to Venic and back. my fatass is still sore from it...lol


:thumbsup:

Im gonna have to make it out to one of those this summer.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST 1 ANNUAL BIKE CRUIZE THIS SATURDAY. MEETIN AT THE FIRE PITS ON BEECH BLVD ND PCH HWY AROUND 8am all rides welcomed. Solo , clubs JUNE 30TH. COME ON OUT FOR A FUN DAY AT THE BEACH


----------



## slangin cardboard

The RL. Looks good on the ACS z mags,and the park u ride at looks fun,what state is it in?


----------



## slangin cardboard

My boys new rides,a hoffman and a huffy with 16" tuffs and a his first handbrake.


----------



## slangin cardboard

And i took 1 for the team about a month ago,going mach 10 and tryed 2 bunnyhop a curb lol.


----------



## Tonioseven

slangin cardboard said:


> The RL. Looks good on the ACS z mags,and the park u ride at looks fun,what state is it in?


Thanks bro; in Naples, Florida


----------



## CHR1S619

slangin cardboard said:


> And i took 1 for the team about a month ago,going mach 10 and tryed 2 bunnyhop a curb lol.


DAMN!!!!


----------



## cwplanet

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST 1 ANNUAL BIKE CRUIZE THIS SATURDAY. MEETIN AT THE FIRE PITS ON BEECH BLVD ND PCH HWY AROUND 8am all rides welcomed. Solo , clubs JUNE 30TH. COME ON OUT FOR A FUN DAY AT THE BEACH


:thumbsup:Weather should be great!



slangin cardboard said:


> My boys new rides,a hoffman and a huffy with 16" tuffs and a his first handbrake.


NIce! Is that Ontic the 18"? I almost got my daughter one of those, but no SoCAl Hoffman distibuters that I could find, so went with the Verde



slangin cardboard said:


> And i took 1 for the team about a month ago,going mach 10 and tryed 2 bunnyhop a curb lol.


hno:


----------



## cwplanet

Pic from "Olympic Day" today:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ALL RIDES WELCOMED


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## slangin cardboard

mr.widow-maker said:


>


At first i was like wtf is going on,but now i see,that's a big jump.
Whats that gopro sitting on top of?


----------



## slangin cardboard

I went and snaged some pics of one of our parks.


----------



## cwplanet

mr.widow-maker said:


>


That's a good pic!



slangin cardboard said:


> I went and snaged some pics of one of our parks.


Nice riding spot. I was in St. Louis for a week last summer visiting family and tried to ride around, but it was too damn hot! MIdwest had some crazy heat last year!:run:


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> That's a good pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice riding spot. I was in St. Louis for a week last summer visiting family and tried to ride around, but it was too damn hot! MIdwest had some crazy heat last year!:run:


I think this year is gonna be just as bad if not worse,did u go 2 ramp riders park in da lou? do not know if its still open,tom raniollo ran the park had 3 different levels.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Got some parts on my condor,and this fst that my buddy found in da creek lol.
I need the top part of a group 1 neck (pos) any color if anybody's got one.


----------



## harborareaPhil

got a couple things gonna sell:
-elf mini frame/forks/headset/bottombracket/skinny ukai rims

-dura ace alum cranks with gt pedals 

-gt laid back set post 

*trying to finish my sons fixie make offers?


----------



## REV. chuck

cwplanet said:


> Heres a link , maybe its close to what you're looking for? Someone selling them on the Museum site. BTW- Those Schwinn Freeforms are very nice and underated!
> 
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/28390
> 
> :cheesy:


thanks i had the exact bike when i was a kid took me awhle to find another i cant do much anymore but i can still stand on the frame 

any idea what the huffys are worth?


----------



## cwplanet

REV. chuck said:


> thanks i had the exact bike when i was a kid took me awhle to find another i cant do much anymore but i can still stand on the frame
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> any idea what the huffys are worth?


Maybe got a pic of it, and does it have the OG wheel covers? They came in red, gray, and yellow. Gray was the most common. The red with red/ white wheel covers is the hardest to find these days from what I gather.


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHR1S619

My bikes... Got a few more projects going too.


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> My bikes... Got a few more projects going too.


Nice lineup:thumbsup:What cranks you running on those first two GTs?


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> got a couple things gonna sell:
> -elf mini frame/forks/headset/bottombracket/skinny ukai rims
> 
> -dura ace alum cranks with gt pedals
> 
> -gt laid back set post
> 
> *trying to finish my sons fixie make offers?


CRANKS ARE SOLD:h5:


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> I think this year is gonna be just as bad if not worse,did u go 2 ramp riders park in da lou? do not know if its still open,tom raniollo ran the park had 3 different levels.


No, just mostly rode around South St. Louis- Carondelet Park and the area



slangin cardboard said:


> Got some parts on my condor,and this fst that my buddy found in da creek lol.
> I need the top part of a group 1 neck (pos) any color if anybody's got one.


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Nice lineup:thumbsup:What cranks you running on those first two GTs?


I believe they're gt power series cranks. Not 100% sure tho.


----------



## cwplanet

My completes all in one area


----------



## harborareaPhil

that black and gold 24" is awesome!

exactly the colors I like


----------



## THESITUATION

Sup homiez did not know layitlow had a bmx bike thread ttt normally I go to bmxmuseum.com I got a gt pro perfomer 89.


----------



## THESITUATION




----------



## THESITUATION

took it apart get in ready to spray it hok Brandywine but im also not sure about it second guessing my self I want to go with a turquoise color what ya think. The only reason im going Brandywine is to match myCoupe so when I hit da events I bust out my gt.


----------



## THESITUATION




----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> My completes all in one area


Nice collection bro!


----------



## CHR1S619

THE said:


> View attachment 506240
> took it apart get in ready to spray it hok Brandywine but im also not sure about it second guessing my self I want to go with a turquoise color what ya think. The only reason im going Brandywine is to match myCoupe so when I hit da events I bust out my gt.


I think brandywine would look sick if you set it up with a lot of chrome parts. Turquoise would go good with white tho, imo..
It's a bad as bike tho! Is it a performer tho? It looks like a pro freestyle..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz

THE said:


> View attachment 506240
> took it apart get in ready to spray it hok Brandywine but im also not sure about it second guessing my self I want to go with a turquoise color what ya think. The only reason im going Brandywine is to match myCoupe so when I hit da events I bust out my gt.


Hell yeah bro, kandy looks badass. Look a few pages back and you will see my kandy blue '87 pro freestyle tour. I also had a kandy turquoise performer awhile back, I will search for some pics.


----------



## THESITUATION

CHR1S619 said:


> I think brandywine would look sick if you set it up with a lot of chrome parts. Turquoise would go good with white tho, imo..
> It's a bad as bike tho! Is it a performer tho? It looks like a pro freestyle..


You might be right homie I search some freestyle looks da same could it be a reason why my gt came with all da performer decals?


----------



## THESITUATION

King Of Rimz said:


> Hell yeah bro, kandy looks badass. Look a few pages back and you will see my kandy blue '87 pro freestyle tour. I also had a kandy turquoise performer awhile back, I will search for some pics.


I will check them out homie


----------



## King Of Rimz

THE said:


> You might be right homie I search some freestyle looks da same could it be a reason why my gt came with all da performer decals?


performer decals are more readily available. check your serial number, if there is a FS it's definitely a Pro Freestyle Tour.


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> that black and gold 24" is awesome!
> 
> exactly the colors I like


Thanks bro, Come out and ride Bellflower



THE said:


> View attachment 506240
> took it apart get in ready to spray it hok Brandywine but im also not sure about it second guessing my self I want to go with a turquoise color what ya think. The only reason im going Brandywine is to match myCoupe so when I hit da events I bust out my gt.


BRANDYWINE



CHR1S619 said:


> Nice collection bro!


Thanks!



mr.widow-maker said:


> LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

my 87


----------



## harborareaPhil

something that's been sitting in my moms backyard for the last 10 years...
stripped and ready for a quick little build... simple old BMX look... all the freestyle stuff taken off...


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> something that's been sitting in my moms backyard for the last 10 years...
> stripped and ready for a quick little build... simple old BMX look... all the freestyle stuff taken off...


 Keep the progress pics coming


----------



## cwplanet

REV. chuck said:


> my 87


That's cool. Haven't seen many chrome ones, that looks like its in great shape and cool that you still kept your OG bike.


----------



## cwplanet

Looked through some of my old BMX Actions from the 80s to find a chrome Predator like REV's. Couldn't find one, but did come across some old ads that brought back some memories, especially the way companies marketed

All from the October 1988 issue:

Schwinn Predator Freeform TC, the only thing different from the 87 seems were the grips and brakes according to the ad. Schwinn had other wildy designed chainwheels (like the clock) 









Also forgot that Scooters were in effect- found this ad for Peregrine (didn;t even remember that they made a Scooter). Also, never even seen something from this company "Scootster"

















And forgot about skateboards too like these. Also, a corny ad from DYNO. (Wish I had bought and saved a bunch of the number plates)









Hard to believe that was almost 25 years ago


----------



## THESITUATION

King Of Rimz said:


> performer decals are more readily available. check your serial number, if there is a FS it's definitely a Pro Freestyle Tour.


it's starts with a GH89096166


----------



## THESITUATION




----------



## King Of Rimz

THE said:


> View attachment 507302
> View attachment 507302


Aug.90 looking good.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dam them ads are back when mini trucks ruled the streets,peregrine scooters wow I bet those are almost extinct.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Dam them ads are back when mini trucks ruled the streets,peregrine scooters wow I bet those are almost extinct.


Really miss seeing the mini trucks around, and lets not forget about all the VW bug clubs back in that time:cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

cwplanet said:


> Looked through some of my old BMX Actions from the 80s to find a chrome Predator like REV's. Couldn't find one, but did come across some old ads that brought back some memories, especially the way companies marketed
> 
> All from the October 1988 issue:
> 
> Schwinn Predator Freeform TC, the only thing different from the 87 seems were the grips and brakes according to the ad. Schwinn had other wildy designed chainwheels (like the clock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also forgot that Scooters were in effect- found this ad for Peregrine (didn;t even remember that they made a Scooter). Also, never even seen something from this company "Scootster"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And forgot about skateboards too like these. Also, a corny ad from DYNO. (Wish I had bought and saved a bunch of the number plates)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that was almost 25 years ago


it was pink and chrome but the pink was all fucked up i left it og for a long time but once the stickers started looking like i shit i broke out the stripper and cleaned it off. 

not my og bike i sold that bike along time ago but it was an 87 just like this. i stripped the chrome off it too i was 14 when i got that bike


----------



## REV. chuck

i know where there are a bunch of bmx scooters i intend to pick up 3 of them as soon as i get some money coming back in 


im also looking for a decade frame and fork set


----------



## CHR1S619

WE HAD A GOOD RIDE & BBQ THIS SUNDAY. MORE PICTURES ON OGBMXN.COM


----------



## King Of Rimz

my collection


----------



## harborareaPhil

wow rod....


----------



## harborareaPhil

little update...


----------



## King Of Rimz

harborareaPhil said:


> wow rod....


thanks Tom.


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> my collection


Nothing but the good stuff right there!


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> WE HAD A GOOD RIDE & BBQ THIS SUNDAY. MORE PICTURES ON OGBMXN.COM


:thumbsup:


King Of Rimz said:


> my collection


 
:worship:




REV. chuck said:


> i know where there are a bunch of bmx scooters i intend to pick up 3 of them as soon as i get some money coming back in
> 
> 
> im also looking for a decade frame and fork set






harborareaPhil said:


> little update...


:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

A bikeshop thats on my route has these 4 sale,says he has 8 sets he Will let go and will ship.no wings no gt logo all white. Biscari bike shop in kc.mo.816 231-1331 ask 4 bob he says 50.00 but i bet u can talkem down.


----------



## harborareaPhil

wish my car came together this quick


----------



## slangin cardboard

This is what i was talking about.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

slangin cardboard said:


> A bikeshop thats on my route has these 4 sale,says he has 8 sets he Will let go and will ship.no wings no gt logo all white. Biscari bike shop in kc.mo.816 231-1331 ask 4 bob he says 50.00 but i bet u can talkem down.


50 each, or the set?


----------



## slangin cardboard

The set.


----------



## cwplanet

These days most of my extra bike spending money is going to my kids' racers- Heres a pic of my son's. He blew the rear hub so put some new redline flight cassettes front and rear. Post up my daughters racer later-


----------



## slangin cardboard

How did the rear go out? Did u lace them up ur self?I can tru but never had the balls 2 tear one down and relace,but I bet its coming sooner than I thank lol.


----------



## REV. chuck

slangin cardboard said:


> How did the rear go out? Did u lace them up ur self?I can tru but never had the balls 2 tear one down and relace,but I bet its coming sooner than I thank lol.


not mad the same 

i remember we use to twist the spokes as kids i was the only who could tru them afterward though my uncle taught me


----------



## cwplanet

Don't really know why or how the hub failed, but just wasn"t engaging right and making clunking noises...
:dunno:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet

Decade from the Museum site- pretty wild


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


>


Kick ass,that's old school right there!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Decade from the Museum site- pretty wild


Very well put together.


----------



## harborareaPhil

almost there... so far only spent $8.47 on grips...


----------



## REV. chuck

cwplanet said:


> Decade from the Museum site- pretty wild


i had one of these as a kid too baby blue came from the same place the predator did. had a bash guard those exact pegs too 

i always removed the brakes from my bikes though


----------



## harborareaPhil

got this hanging around too... pm me if interested $125... ELF mini...


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> almost there... so far only spent $8.47 on grips...


Looking good



harborareaPhil said:


> got this hanging around too... pm me if interested $125... ELF mini...


Nice quick & light old school rig for some youngster out there:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Schwinns


----------



## slangin cardboard

Those ol'school pics are cool.
My sons new race bike,man these tires are a bitch to Change out.
Took me a good 30 min to figure out to air the tires up lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil

haha yea my sons fixie has those valve stems too


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Those ol'school pics are cool.
> My sons new race bike,man these tires are a bitch to Change out.
> Took me a good 30 min to figure out to air the tires up lol.


:thumbsup: NIce!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Another local park that we went to last night.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Just got some tires for my dyno comp.


----------



## King Of Rimz

FOR SALE!!! $1,000 OBO.








































will ship at buyers expense.


----------



## harborareaPhil

Rod ain't fucking around that is badass!


----------



## slangin cardboard

harborareaPhil said:


> Rod ain't fucking around that is badass!


Yep!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

thanks Tom and Slangin'


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

King Of Rimz said:


> FOR SALE!!! $1,000 OBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will ship at buyers expense.


NICE


----------



## CHR1S619

I've been working on a web site for bmx. ogbmxn.com check it out. Let me know what you guys think. Like it & join the forum.
Thanks


----------



## slangin cardboard

Took my boys to the pink hill bmx race track Wednesday,they were stoked.


----------



## CHR1S619

slangin cardboard said:


> Took my boys to the pink hill bmx race track Wednesday,they were stoked.
> 
> View attachment 514206


Sick!


----------



## cwplanet

King Of Rimz said:


> FOR SALE!!! $1,000 OBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will ship at buyers expense.





harborareaPhil said:


> Rod ain't fucking around that is badass!


:yes:



CHR1S619 said:


> I've been working on a web site for bmx. ogbmxn.com check it out. Let me know what you guys think. Like it & join the forum.
> Thanks


Im not on facebook, but "Like" :thumbsup: Great, clear photos-makes me wanna join up for one of those beach rides 



slangin cardboard said:


> Took my boys to the pink hill bmx race track Wednesday,they were stoked.
> 
> View attachment 514206


You out there too? :thumbsup:Local race nights. Of the sports/activities my kids have been involved with...BMX by far thier favorite


----------



## slangin cardboard

We just started last week,have not been back it's been like 107 every day .
Do not what to burn them out just yet,I went ahead and took my pegs off to ride with them only so I can motivate them and hit the jumps lol,maybe enter some races and get my front door blown off.


----------



## Tonioseven

I keep lookin' through this thread and the urge to build another bike is starting to set in.


----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


> I keep lookin' through this thread and the urge to build another bike is starting to set in.


Cool


----------



## cwplanet

NorCal show; San Jose


----------



## CHR1S619

Rondoms..


----------



## King Of Rimz

nice!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Im gonna shread the streets on my new wip.


----------



## cwplanet

Lil Ripper for 2013


----------



## CHR1S619

That's sick!


----------



## slangin cardboard

16"? Anyway its waycool!


----------



## cwplanet

^^^yeah, 16 in., wish i had the $$ and kids that were still that small


by the way, was bored so i was checking out images of the LONDON track


----------



## benz88

So Ive been biking since a kid, And Still have a hutch. Its a Windstyler. Frame looks like this. Not too sure if I have any of the original parts unfortunetly besides the frame and Maybe Forks. I'll probably end up running newer gear on it


----------



## slangin cardboard

Holy snaps batman!!! That's a super crazy track lol.


----------



## slangin cardboard

benz88 said:


> So Ive been biking since a kid, And Still have a hutch. Its a Windstyler. Frame looks like this. Not too sure if I have any of the original parts unfortunetly besides the frame and Maybe Forks. I'll probably end up running newer gear on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> Post pics of your hutch F-n-F.


----------



## benz88

Ill get some tomorrow. Heres my current bike
07 Hoffman Rythym









04? Spitfire RPM, Made by Norco. All Aluminum


----------



## harborareaPhil

cwplanet said:


> Lil Ripper for 2013


fuckin' dope!!!


----------



## cwplanet

benz88 said:


> Ill get some tomorrow. Heres my current bike
> 07 Hoffman Rythym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04? Spitfire RPM, Made by Norco. All Aluminum




Lets see the Hutch



harborareaPhil said:


> fuckin' dope!!!


:wave:


----------



## cwplanet

Cleaned this up recently again cause it was just hanging around


----------



## ART LOKS

dont know if any of u seen a trickstar hurricane edition, team issued,,, i had got if of this dude ,,, i had it for a week and he came back and took it from me,, i didnt pay him all the money,,,,,cuase i found out that the fram was cracked under a sticker.....but ive never seen one again,,,,,,was so fuckin bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS




----------



## ART LOKS

im looking for a dyno drain post chrome ,,,,i have a dyno chrome vfr that i need it for ....


----------



## slangin cardboard

I remember woods 24 k trickstar,coolist bike ever hands down.


----------



## cwplanet

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>




I know what that is:shocked:$$$

Yours?


----------



## CHR1S619

Went to a bike show today. Check out the pictures on ogbmxn.com in events.


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> Went to a bike show today. Check out the pictures on ogbmxn.com in events.


Where was this show? S.D.? 

Lots of great pics there at ogbmxn.com:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Tell a friend! New member must sign up online and bring form to track, that will give them a free race or practice on their first visit to Bellflower BMX or Whittier Narrows BMX if you live in the Los Angeles region.

BMX Free Race Days for new riders starting at participating BMX tracks! Head on over and race! Helping America stay active, thanks to Partnership for a Healthier America, and Let’s Move! 30 day trial membership (USABMX; formerly ABA/ NBL) https://bitly.com/M8UXIS

Fill out the form online, submit, than print out and sign the waiver. 
Bring it to the track and get started. 

New riders of all ages welcome.


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Where was this show? S.D.?
> 
> Lots of great pics there at ogbmxn.com:thumbsup:


Yeah. Mira Mesa erea. It was the motor union car / bike show.
I would of gotten more pics but, I forgot to charge my camera battery 
Thanks for the props


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## slangin cardboard

Hit a diff track Thursday,raytown bmx track its a lot bigger than the other track.
Awesome pics cw, I got another build that i will have pics for tomorrow.
My 6 year old took 2nd in the main,my 9 year old did not place he was pissed lol.


----------



## CHR1S619

Cool!!


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Hit a diff track Thursday,raytown bmx track its a lot bigger than the other track.
> Awesome pics cw, I got another build that i will have pics for tomorrow.
> My 6 year old took 2nd in the main,my 9 year old did not place he was pissed lol.


That's cool. Looks like hes keeping it old school racing with the mags.:thumbsup: Track looks badass too. Glad your family enjoys the sport. :h5:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Thanks guys,in tryin 2 get my moneys worth out of those skyways lol.
He has a b-day coming up and i got my eye on a MCS mini for him.


----------



## slangin cardboard

slangin cardboard said:


> Thanks guys,in tryin 2 get my moneys worth out of those skyways lol.
> He has a b-day coming up and i got my eye on a MCS mini for him.


My huffy pro lightning with rad pads and tuff 2 wheels,this was the bike i had bitd after my open road that i snapped the forks off.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> My huffy pro lightning with rad pads and tuff 2 wheels,this was the bike i had bitd after my open road that i snapped the forks off.


----------



## cwplanet

Looks like San Diego having another event


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Looks like San Diego having another event


Oh snap b-1oakleys


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

cwplanet said:


>


now thats some raceing! :shocked:


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Looks like San Diego having another event


Yup! & I might have to work


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## King Of Rimz

nice pic Kenny


----------



## Kiloz

King Of Rimz said:


> nice pic Kenny


thanks


----------



## cwplanet

^^^


----------



## cwplanet

Sidehack inspiration


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> Sidehack inspiration


Thats crazy


----------



## cwplanet

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/39247932?title=0" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


Look for the old school tandem.


----------



## undercover231322

$100 shipped to lower 48 states


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

just thought i'd post up a pic of my GT world tour i finished last week...


----------



## REV. chuck

cwplanet said:


> Decade from the Museum site- pretty wild


i would love to get my hands on another decade


----------



## THESITUATION

Almost done with my GT


----------



## slangin cardboard

The mags don't look that bad painted.


----------



## Kiloz

THE said:


> Almost done with my GT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

REV. chuck said:


> i would love to get my hands on another decade












400 shipped


----------



## slangin cardboard

Some cool pics that I found.


----------



## cwplanet

THE said:


> Almost done with my GT


That came out nice:thumbsup: What cranks you gonna run?


----------



## cwplanet

undercover231322 said:


> $100 shipped to lower 48 states






Cadillac Heaven said:


> just thought i'd post up a pic of my GT world tour i finished last week...


Can't beat a chrome GT Freestyle. Came out good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Kept it OG with the 1 pc 



slangin cardboard said:


> Some cool pics that I found.


NIce pics


----------



## CHR1S619

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just thought i'd post up a pic of my GT world tour i finished last week...


Looks SICK!


----------



## slangin cardboard

CHR1S619 said:


> Looks SICK!


yes this a nice ride!!
Got me a new project to ride at the track.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> yes this a nice ride!!
> Got me a new project to ride at the track.


:nicoderm::shocked:

Whats the story on that?


----------



## LikeMix

cwplanet said:


> Here is an old Kuwahara (an E.T.) pics I saved for reference from another site. Lots of people have these old corroded bikes just sitting around and its amaziong how they can be brought back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


Look just like a katara with exeptions to there not being a k where the circle is welded on the frame and the k above the back brakes the grips are also different but simular


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> :nicoderm::shocked:
> 
> Whats the story on that?


Just got it monday,gonna start saving money for parts.
You know its a 24" don't you, I got it from planet bmx


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

slangin cardboard said:


> Just got it monday,gonna start saving money for parts.
> You know its a 24" don't you, I got it from planet bmx


cool bro! i got mine too #548 i need to save up for parts also...


----------



## NellyNell

My old MOTOMAG


----------



## slangin cardboard

NellyNell said:


> My old MOTOMAG


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## cwplanet

NellyNell said:


> My old MOTOMAG


Any detail shots of the frame? Is that gold inscription, flake pattern?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Do you have pics befor the build? Do you still have the moto mags?


----------



## slangin cardboard

My youngist new mini mcs mantis,and a homeboy of mine doing his thing.


----------



## oneofakind

I found this today it says mongoose pro 25th anniversary is worth anything or junk like the pile I found it in...


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


> I found this today it says mongoose pro 25th anniversary is worth anything or junk like the pile I found it in...


Although it may not be worth that much in terms of dollars now, the frame was actually pretty high end for Mongoose back in 1999 when these were new. Cleaned up- the frame, fork and stem could make a nice racer. My kid started out on the jr. version frame of this same bike (looks like yours is an expert size) and the geometry is actually still compatible with recent track designs. If nothing else, it would be nice to see the bike cleaned up and sold/ donated to whatever track is close to you. Most tracks keep loaner bikes on hand for special programs, trials, and birthday parties. 


My son;s jr. (retired now but still hanging in my garage.)


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> My youngist new mini mcs mantis,and a homeboy of mine doing his thing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

cwplanet said:


> Although it may not be worth that much in terms of dollars now, the frame was actually pretty high end for Mongoose back in 1999 when these were new. Cleaned up- the frame, fork and stem could make a nice racer. My kid started out on the jr. version frame of this same bike (looks like yours is an expert size) and the geometry is actually still compatible with recent track designs. If nothing else, it would be nice to see the bike cleaned up and sold/ donated to whatever track is close to you. Most tracks keep loaner bikes on hand for special programs, trials, and birthday parties.
> 
> 
> My son;s jr. (retired now but still hanging in my garage.)


Thanks for the info I don't know anything about bmx but saw this in a pile of bikes at my cousins house my dad was gunna scrap all of them this was the only complete bike rest were just frames pretty much junk..I wanna clean this one up for my son...


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


> Thanks for the info I don't know anything about bmx but saw this in a pile of bikes at my cousins house my dad was gunna scrap all of them this was the only complete bike rest were just frames pretty much junk..I wanna clean this one up for my son...


Took a closer look at the pic you posted and its actually the pro size frame, not the expert size. About 1 inch difference in top tube. That's cool to fix it up for your son, light weight aluminum frame. And these "Supergoose" editions were never sold in Walmart.:biggrin: Any pics of the other frames in that pile?


----------



## oneofakind

cwplanet said:


> Took a closer look at the pic you posted and its actually the pro size frame, not the expert size. About 1 inch difference in top tube. That's cool to fix it up for your son, light weight aluminum frame. And these "Supergoose" editions were never sold in Walmart.:biggrin: Any pics of the other frames in that pile?


yeah it says pro...no pics I will take some tho there at my dads house gunna be scrap metal soon so I will try and take some tomorrow


----------



## undercover231322

undercover231322 said:


> $100 shipped to lower 48 states


----------



## slangin cardboard

The mongoose mini is cool,what is he raceing now? My youngist got first on his mcs the first time he raced it,we were stoked,my oldest got bucked off cuz he won't stand up over the woop d do' s or the rest of the track. Crashed about 4" away from the finish line,he was pissed.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> The mongoose mini is cool,what is he raceing now? My youngist got first on his mcs the first time he raced it,we were stoked,my oldest got bucked off cuz he won't stand up over the woop d do' s or the rest of the track. Crashed about 4" away from the finish line,he was pissed.


Thanks for the comment about the mini. Bout your son not feeling comfortable about standin through the rhythm section- actually quite a few kids take a while getting it. The clinic coaches at our local track rides next to them, very encouraging. They focus only on the roller section starting off on or two at a time- standing. Sometimes a coordination issue, but most of the time its just nerves. My son was sketchy at first years back- he even walked away from BMX (even though it bummed me out) But when he saw his little sister bringing home trophies and having a good time, then he came back to it on his own. Even now he's getting into other stuff as he's getting older, and i'm like "lets go to the track" but not pushing him and letting him develop his own interests. 


Anyways- here is the bike my son races these days- (and the one I got the most dollars into):sprint:


----------



## cwplanet

My daughters racer. Funny thing is that most of the little girls that come out to the track first time take to it pretty quick. My daughter loved it since the first day and moved up fast. She's also doing more "girl" type activities now, so haven;t been to the track that often the past months.


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## harborareaPhil

little project finishing up.... not BMX I know.... but gonna be some anodize upgrades soon


----------



## slangin cardboard

I love those tioga power blocks nice tires.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

hey cwplanet, how old are your kids? just want to get some idea of when there ready for a 20" mini. my oldest is 6 and is still on a 16"...


----------



## R0L0

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey cwplanet, how old are your kids? just want to get some idea of when there ready for a 20" mini. my oldest is 6 and is still on a 16"...


:wave: :wave: whats up Wayne... Im ready for Woodland..


----------



## cwplanet

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

harborareaPhil said:


> little project finishing up.... not BMX I know.... but gonna be some anodize upgrades soon


:wave:


----------



## cwplanet

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey cwplanet, how old are your kids? just want to get some idea of when there ready for a 20" mini. my oldest is 6 and is still on a 16"...


Kids are 9 and 11 now, but heres a pic of my daughter at 5 years old with her FELT mini. She was tiny, but I didn't want to drop cash on a micro, and the kids on 16's just seemed to go nowhere on the track.

Heres a pic of her starting out when she was 5, just for size reference




















The FELT mini (also now retired in the garage)


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah my boy was on a 16" and was doing ok,but as soon as I put him on that mcs he took off like a jet. He is 6 years old the 16" was just holding him back.


----------



## slangin cardboard

slangin cardboard said:


> Yeah my boy was on a 16" and was doing ok,but as soon as I put him on that mcs he took off like a jet. He is 6 years old the 16" was just holding him back.


We did some street friday night and had to cram about 8 of us in an elavator lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

thanks for the advice guys...


----------



## slangin cardboard

Cadillac Heaven said:


> thanks for the advice guys...


The redline cup is in town today,WOW talk about a lot of bikes.


----------



## idillon

when i first got her.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> The redline cup is in town today,WOW talk about a lot of bikes.


Nice Plaque,
yeah last time Redline cup came through L.A. area had 60+ motos. 



idillon said:


> View attachment 550779
> when i first got her.


Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

We had 130 plus motos missed my sons first race, that was $25.00 down the drain.


----------



## CHR1S619

Went riding this passed weekend.. Good times!


----------



## slangin cardboard

I like the master.


----------



## CHR1S619

slangin cardboard said:


> I like the master.


Thanks


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> Went riding this passed weekend.. Good times!


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

here's my latest build 1988 Dinky Dyno


----------



## REV. chuck

Kiloz said:


> 400 shipped


just like the one i had. if you still have it in a few months im definetaly interested


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## Juiced only

Good stuff here guys. I got a few items up for grabs :h5: and paypal only :rimshot:

This Nos GT chainwheel black 48t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:










This NOS red Tuf Neck chainwheel 48t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:










This NOS Purple Tuf Neck chainwheel 46t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:










This NOS GT Sliver chainwheel 47t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:










This NOS Purple Tuf Neck chainwheel 43t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:










This NOS Red Tuf Neck chainwheel 43t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> Good stuff here guys. I got a few items up for grabs :h5: and paypal only :rimshot:
> 
> This Nos GT chainwheel black 48t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This NOS red Tuf Neck chainwheel 48t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This NOS Purple Tuf Neck chainwheel 46t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This NOS GT Sliver chainwheel 47t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This NOS Purple Tuf Neck chainwheel 43t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup: ................. Sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This NOS Red Tuf Neck chainwheel 43t $25.00 shipped from U.S.P.S. with tracking :thumbsup: ................. SOLD



Red 43t and the purple 43t are $SOLD :rimshot:


----------



## CHR1S619

King Of Rimz said:


> here's my latest build 1988 Dinky Dyno


That's sick bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Just put my 86 together. Just a rider.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

CHR1S619 said:


> Just put my 86 together. Just a rider.


:thumbsup:


----------



## undercover231322

undercover231322 said:


>











$75 shipped
to lower 48 states


----------



## REV. chuck

Kiloz said:


> 400 shipped


i have access to a hutch trickstar frame and crank, if your interested in a trade.


----------



## CHR1S619

Yesterday's ride.


----------



## CHR1S619

[h=5]We'll be having a BBQ in mission beach December 1st. More info coming soon. 
[/h]


----------



## Juiced only

CHR1S619 said:


> Just put my 86 together. Just a rider.



Nice  i have some Blue GT tires that would be killer on that bike :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS

cwplanet said:


> I know what that is:shocked:$$$
> 
> Yours?


Shit i wish. If i cud find one id be on it.


----------



## ART LOKS

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> im looking for a dyno drain post chrome ,,,,i have a dyno chrome vfr that i need it for ....


Nobody :dunno:


----------



## ART LOKS

King Of Rimz said:


> here's my latest build 1988 Dinky Dyno


 i meed a drain post bro where can i get one!


----------



## oneofakind

I'M NOT REALLY INTO BMX BIKES BUT HERE'S A OLD SCHOOM BMX BIKE GET TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND HERE IN TOWN MIGHT CHECK IT OUT SOUNDS COOL FLYER SAYS BIKES FROM THE 80'S-90'S..


----------



## cwplanet

oneofakind said:


> I'M NOT REALLY INTO BMX BIKES BUT HERE'S A OLD SCHOOM BMX BIKE GET TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND HERE IN TOWN MIGHT CHECK IT OUT SOUNDS COOL FLYER SAYS BIKES FROM THE 80'S-90'S..


 if you go...pics please:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have some Blue GT tires that would be killer on that bike


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Here's what I've been fooling around with since having a break from carbuilding and lowrider bikes for the last couple months....

Just completed '96 Haro Group1 Si










Survivor '96 Torker Kickback rider










(almost) finished '83 Repco Hotfoot Kustom










Ongoing build '96 Torker Vagabond



















Rider '00 Fatboy 415 Pro










There's more to come, pushies are taking over carspace at the minute lol


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

Here's what I've been fooling around with since having a break from carbuilding and lowrider bikes for the last couple months....<br><br>Just completed '96 Haro Group1 Si<br><br>







<br><br>Survivor '96 Torker Kickback rider<br><br>







<br><br>(almost) finished '83 Repco Hotfoot Kustom<br><br>







<br><br>Ongoing build '96 Torker Vagabond<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>Rider '00 Fatboy 415 Pro<br><br>







<br><br>There's more to come, pushies are taking over carspace at the minute lol<br><br>


----------



## slangin cardboard

I like the fatboy,are those hoffman bars?


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS

slangin cardboard said:


> I like the fatboy,are those hoffman bars?


Yeah man, Hoffman Love Handles with the oversized 1" grips. Also runs Mongoose DMC forks and DK Social Cranks. Have a minty set of chrome Sun BFR 48s laced to Profile SS Hubs to go onto her when I get it resprayed and tricked over. It's a great bombproof bike. Heavy, but awesome.


----------



## slangin cardboard

I have some love handles for my condor,my s&m is built that way to,can't go wrong with a bike that won't break.


----------



## Juiced only

Any one going to Grands this Month?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Juiced only said:


> Any one going to Grands this Month?


Yep taking the kids.


----------



## Juiced only

so its in 2 weeks from now,right?


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## CE 707

I got a homeboy at my work who was a big time bmx racer back in the day his name is Charles Townsend cool ass dude


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

CE 707 said:


> I got a homeboy at my work who was a big time bmx racer back in the day his name is Charles Townsend cool ass dude


no way bro! where do you work? he was famous back in the day


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Yep taking the kids.


 Good luck and have fun. Wish my family could go this year



Juiced only said:


> so its in 2 weeks from now,right?


Soon!, I wonder if theyre having another old school show this time?



CHR1S619 said:


>


:thumbsup:



CE 707 said:


> I got a homeboy at my work who was a big time bmx racer back in the day his name is Charles Townsend cool ass dude


Dude was one of the best of the best back in the day. Wonder of he still has any of his old Revcore stuff?


----------



## cwplanet

Going down this weekend here in SoCal-


----------



## REV. chuck

i still have this trickstar frame and crank


trade for a mongoose decade pref complete. i know this trickstar frame is worth more.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Were not going to race this year,just going down to check it out and show my boys what its all about. I remember seeing charles t all over bmx plus bitd. He still hit the track?


----------



## CE 707

Cadillac Heaven said:


> no way bro! where do you work? he was famous back in the day


thats whats up bro yea hes a realy good dude i was telling him about how i was getting ready to go to the super show with my doughters bikes an he was like oh you do bmx an i was like na lowriders he laughed an thats when we got to talking bout his career in bmx an his past a real humble dude who has been through alot an if he ever needs my help i got his back as he does for me its a trip how much of a small world it is we both work for Autonation


----------



## CE 707

cwplanet said:


> Good luck and have fun. Wish my family could go this year
> 
> 
> 
> Soon!, I wonder if theyre having another old school show this time?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude was one of the best of the best back in the day. Wonder of he still has any of his old Revcore stuff?


he said he lost alot of it through the years an so on but ill take a pic old his old ass he was off today but i;; try tomorrow


----------



## CE 707

slangin cardboard said:


> Were not going to race this year,just going down to check it out and show my boys what its all about. I remember seeing charles t all over bmx plus bitd. He still hit the track?


he doesnt get a chance to be around it as much as he wishes he could he works his ass off for his kids an the lil time he has off he spends it going to his sons soccer games an chillin with his doughter hes still got alot of connects as soon as we get my sons lowrider parts sold charles is going to hook me up with his boy who owns a bike shop an help me get him into the bmx scene


----------



## CE 707




----------



## undercover231322

OGk wheels $85 shipped. 
Front and rear wheel.
I do have the all bearins but were taken off so wheels can be cleaned. 
Or trade. I need dia compe/ odyssey brakes complete with levers and cables and a laid back seat post. GT or Tioga


----------



## CHR1S619

undercover231322 said:


> OGk wheels $85 shipped.
> Front and rear wheel.
> I do have the all bearins but were taken off so wheels can be cleaned.
> Or trade. I need dia compe/ odyssey brakes complete with levers and cables and a laid back seat post. GT or Tioga


I'm in need of some rims but, I am broke! All I have is a dyno drain pipe. & I'm not sure what brakes you're talking about..


----------



## CHR1S619

Today's ride.


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup: i like the view


CHR1S619 said:


> Today's ride.


----------



## mario2times

TTT FOR THE OLD SCHOOL BMX:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

CE 707 said:


> :thumbsup: i like the view


This is our halfway point


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> Today's ride.


Great shot! :thumbsup:Reminds me of Corona Del mar up here in OC.


Here's a shot from the hill last night at the "World Famous" Orange Y


----------



## slangin cardboard

All you guys riden by the beach can kiss my ass lol.


----------



## CHR1S619

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :loco:


----------



## joe-see




----------



## mario2times

This thread got me motivated to fix up some old bikes i have. There probably not worth anything but i still like them.:thumbsup: To start off i need 16inch mag for a old gt pit also looking for forks for a diamond back hot streak. let me know


----------



## slangin cardboard

mario2times said:


> This thread got me motivated to fix up some old bikes i have. There probably not worth anything but i still like them.:thumbsup: To start off i need 16inch mag for a old gt pit also looking for forks for a diamond back hot streak. let me know


Planit bmx.com for your 16" mags


----------



## slangin cardboard

Oh the grands were kick ass!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

slangin cardboard said:


> Oh the grands were kick ass!!!!!


No pics?


----------



## mario2times

TTT


----------



## mario2times

slangin cardboard said:


> Planit bmx.com for your 16" mags


 Thanks!!!


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Oh the grands were kick ass!!!!!


 get any pics?

Heard that the new Elfs and Hutch frames were gonna be displayed/raced. Did you get a chance to see either?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

mario2times said:


> This thread got me motivated to fix up some old bikes i have. There probably not worth anything but i still like them.:thumbsup: To start off i need 16inch mag for a old gt pit also looking for forks for a diamond back hot streak. let me know


post a pic of what your working on:thumbsup:gt pits are cool


----------



## mario2times

Cadillac Heaven said:


> post a pic of what your working on:thumbsup:gt pits are cool


Gt pit my daughter rides I'll try to put pix soon


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

YEAR?


----------



## mario2times

mario2times said:


> Gt pit my daughter rides I'll try to put pix soon


----------



## mario2times

This is my other junk


----------



## King Of Rimz

mario2times said:


> View attachment 575587


Nice Jr.


----------



## CHR1S619

mario2times said:


> This is my other junk
> View attachment 575588
> View attachment 575589
> View attachment 575590
> View attachment 575591
> View attachment 575592


nice! 



King Of Rimz said:


> Nice Jr.


Just your style! haha!


----------



## undercover231322

Cleaned them up with a little bleach, need to focus on hard to reach areas


----------



## undercover231322

Thought this was funny
$999.99 + shipping on mid school GT mags

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181037231492&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Impala killer

undercover231322 said:


> OGk wheels $85 shipped.
> Front and rear wheel.
> I do have the all bearins but were taken off so wheels can be cleaned.
> Or trade. I need dia compe/ odyssey brakes complete with levers and cables and a laid back seat post. GT or Tioga


Thats a killer deal


----------



## Impala killer

You guys are making me want to redo the one I just did I just painted it and my kid rides it to school everyday and is fucking it up lol


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> Oh the grands were kick ass!!!!!


word was,that Hutch was out there with New Bike? Come out in 2-weeks :x:


----------



## Juiced only

undercover231322 said:


> Thought this was funny
> $999.99 + shipping on mid school GT mags
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181037231492&globalID=EBAY-US


It just one of them over price ebay assholes that think that they got something :facepalm:


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> It just one of them over price ebay assholes that think that they got something :facepalm:


U guys don't need to pay ebay prices any more,I can you guys what ever you want if you will just give me time :h5:

Here's what I got last sunday 





















and here's what I got this Sunday


----------



## Juiced only

REV. chuck said:


> i still have this trickstar frame and crank
> 
> 
> trade for a mongoose decade pref complete. i know this trickstar frame is worth more.


I send you a PM :x:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

mario2times said:


> This is my other junk
> View attachment 575588
> View attachment 575589
> View attachment 575590
> View attachment 575591
> View attachment 575592


nice collection. ive got a mongoose scooter like that too...


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> U guys don't need to pay ebay prices any more,I can you guys what ever you want if you will just give me time :h5:
> 
> Here's what I got last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's what I got this Sunday


If i wasn't so broke I'd offer $ for some parts you have there..


----------



## Impala killer

So what would like a gt lay back seat run me and maybe a tough neck?? My gt is like an 86 or something like that


----------



## mario2times

Cadillac Heaven said:


> nice collection. ive got a mongoose scooter like that too...


 :thumbsup: I love that scooter brings back good memories when i was a kid.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

Impala killer said:


> So what would like a gt lay back seat run me and maybe a tough neck?? My gt is like an 86 or something like that


what model gt do you have? race or freestyle?

layback runs between $20-70 depending on condition and if you need to have the correct year or not...
tuff neck is probably between $80-150 average for good condition.


----------



## Juiced only

CHR1S619 said:


> If i wasn't so broke I'd offer $ for some parts you have there..


what are u looking for? I may have it :h5:


----------



## Juiced only

REV. chuck said:


> i still have this trickstar frame and crank
> 
> 
> trade for a mongoose decade pref complete. i know this trickstar frame is worth more.












PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> what are u looking for? I may have it :h5:


Pm sent


----------



## Juiced only

[h=1]Used SE OM-Flyer 26'' Wood Grain with 180 profile cranks[/h]
will do $425.00 shipped or best offer


----------



## Juiced only

I am about to do a mega sale on here,just to get some of you guys hooked up with frames and parts to start building old school bmx bikes


----------



## Kiloz

Juiced only said:


> I am about to do a mega sale on here,just to get some of you guys hooked up with frames and parts to start building old school bmx bikes


:werd:

I am in need of some GT Pro Performer bars or some Tioga Double cross bars.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Juiced only said:


> I am about to do a mega sale on here,just to get some of you guys hooked up with frames and parts to start building old school bmx bikes


I would take that haro g-1 stem and that dk stem if you sale and price is right.


----------



## slangin cardboard

cwplanet said:


> get any pics?
> 
> Heard that the new Elfs and Hutch frames were gonna be displayed/raced. Did you get a chance to see either?


Man my old phone was stolen off the ups truck and my new one will not let me upload them,need to figure out how to downsize them.


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> I would take that haro g-1 stem and that dk stem if you sale and price is right.


I tradded that haro off this past Sunday. :biggrin: I'll let the DK stem go for $22.00 shipped $sold



















Do you happen to know a guy named Billy that lives in Hope Arkansas?? He is into old school bmx too. Let me know if you do


----------



## Juiced only

so here's a sneek 

Mega sale in the works :h5:


----------



## CHR1S619

Cool stuff bro. I hope price are good


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

Juiced only said:


> *Used SE OM-Flyer 26'' Wood Grain with 180 profile cranks*
> 
> 
> will do $425.00 shipped or best offer


i almost bought one of these when the bike shop was closing them out... are the chrome 3pc cranks in the bottom of your group shot of parts the origional cranks off of the om flyer?


----------



## Juiced only

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i almost bought one of these when the bike shop was closing them out... are the chrome 3pc cranks in the bottom of your group shot of parts the origional cranks off of the om flyer?


Yea,but I'm useing them on something else :ninja:


----------



## Juiced only

*1985 Schwinn Predator Nighthawk survivor Black chrome $40.00 shipped *- $sold$


----------



## Juiced only

*NOS Kenda Motocross 20x2.125 White letter Tires $40.00 shipped* 4sold$ :h5:



*FIRST GENERATION RED ANODIZED ODYSSEY BLACK WIDOW 180MM stamp 3 PIECE CRANK* with pedals $100.00 shipped 










*near nos 1st gen Fabweld Frame $150.00 shipped* -$sold$


----------



## cwplanet

Juiced only said:


> so here's a sneek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega sale in the works :h5:


Lots of nice stuff there. :thumbsup: Are those chrome bars Powerlite on the left?


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Man my old phone was stolen off the ups truck and my new one will not let me upload them,need to figure out how to downsize them.




Oh well. I'm hoping to make a few more out of state races next year. We'll see about Grands. My kid needs a new frame. Might go with a used Yess.


----------



## Juiced only

cwplanet said:


> Lots of nice stuff there. :thumbsup: Are those chrome bars Powerlite on the left?


Yes they are :thumbsup: they are the pro stamp bars and I will let them for $40.00 shipped. I'll post a pic of them later today with a few more frame-sets to let to go...:h5:


----------



## Juiced only

$80.00 shipped for this older Powerlite bmx bike. Great starter for any-one that wants to get into this hobby. The bars has small hole drilled in them $sold$


----------



## Juiced only

older GT Mach One with 1st gen Skyway mags $80.00 shipped $sold$ :h5:


----------



## Juiced only

old school GT frame that been spay painted, i'll take $40.00 shipped :biggrin: sold! :rimshot:


----------



## Juiced only

*GT BMX Chainring and power disc $20.00 shipped* - Sold :biggrin:



NOS green pedals 1/2 size $20.00 shipped -sold!:biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hey juiced i will pass on the dk,looks like a race stem plus i really need a g1 stem or just the top half. Was looking for a combo deal  thanks doe.


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> Hey juiced i will pass on the dk,looks like a race stem plus i really need a g1 stem or just the top half. Was looking for a combo deal  thanks doe.


sounds good,whats g-1 stem? You mean a Haro group-1 stem?


----------



## Juiced only

any-1 got any thing for sale?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Juiced only said:


> sounds good,whats g-1 stem? You mean a Haro group-1 stem?


Yep


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

Kiloz said:


> :werd:
> 
> I am in need of some GT Pro Performer bars or some Tioga Double cross bars.


ive got some GT pro performer bars...


----------



## Juiced only

Cadillac Heaven said:


> ive got some GT pro performer bars...


what color?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

Juiced only said:


> what color?


i just sold some unfinished 85's yesterday but ive got a set of chrome pro performer bars that someone passed off to me as 85's but they are actually late 80's bars...


----------



## Juiced only

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i just sold some unfinished 85's yesterday but ive got a set of chrome pro performer bars that someone passed off to me as 85's but they are actually late 80's bars...


how much u trying to get for them? U looking for any other parts?


----------



## premier66

2011 SE Big Ripper 29 super Clean, like brand new , Great Christmas Gift.
Must sell for $575.00 or best offer. local pick up. I will not ship.
pm me if interested.


----------



## Juiced only

I only paid $450 for this 29er P.K at the RockFord show this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> I only paid $450 for this 29er P.K at the RockFord show this summer :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Juiced only

$250.00 shipped or best offer! :thumbsup: Sold!


----------



## premier66

premier66 said:


> View attachment 583673
> 
> View attachment 583675
> 
> View attachment 583676
> 
> View attachment 583677
> 
> View attachment 583679
> 
> View attachment 583680
> 
> View attachment 583681
> 
> View attachment 583683
> 
> View attachment 583684
> 
> View attachment 583685
> 
> 2011 SE Big Ripper 29 super Clean, like brand new , Great Christmas Gift.
> Must sell for $575.00 or best offer. local pick up. I will not ship.
> pm me if interested.


_*SOLD!!!*_


----------



## Juiced only

premier66 said:


> _*SOLD!!!*_


so what did it sale for?


----------



## Juiced only

here's a few goods I picked-up ysterday :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

Juiced only said:


> $250.00 shipped or best offer! :thumbsup:


NIce Decade! someone will pick that up


----------



## cwplanet

Any BMX stuff under the tree this year? My sons getting new Fly helmet and daughter getting new clips. 
No bikes this year though:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced only

cwplanet said:


> NIce Decade! someone will pick that up


Thank you,I was holding it for a member on here for the past 2-weeks,but time is up,so now its up for grabs :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced only

I'm looking for a female Cassette red hub for my 24'' race bike,must be 36-h, if if any-one has any let me know.....


----------



## Juiced only

My new build that I just got done today :biggrin:


----------



## undercover231322

Wife's 95
















My 88


----------



## Juiced only

undercover231322 said:


> Wife's 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 88



I like that blue Dyno :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> My new build that I just got done today :biggrin:


$500 shipped takes it


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> $500 shipped takes it


 New price $450 shipped :rimshot:


----------



## Juiced only

NOS KOS Kruiser frame,I'm now looking for the matching forks. Dose any one know were any are?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## elspock84

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>


Badass


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Juiced only

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>



all og :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

Hanebrink first triple clamp forks 1st gen 1 1/8, $200 shipped


----------



## Juiced only

todays hual :drama:










I even picked up a NOS Supercross DEVO 24" Pro from 2005


----------



## CHR1S619

Went for a ride this morning..


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> Went for a ride this morning..


NIce pic:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

There was an older schwinn bike red with red skyway mags for a bill down here I almost bought it but I need to loose a few pounds to ride a 20" bike lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Juiced only said:


> I am about to do a mega sale on here,just to get some of you guys hooked up with frames and parts to start building old school bmx bikes


I like gt performer and gt pro performer stuff


----------



## slangin cardboard

CHR1S619 said:


> Went for a ride this morning..
> http://i41.photobucket.com/a
> lbums/e263/CHR1S619/961FC118-205E-47F2-B6AD-9A11E6473DA0-49944-00003A9DBCBB2322.jpg


All u guys that get to ride at the beach suck!!! Lol


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> All u guys that get to ride at the beach suck!!! Lol


x2 :rimshot:


----------



## premier66




----------



## CHR1S619

slangin cardboard said:


> All u guys that get to ride at the beach suck!!! Lol


----------



## cwplanet

premier66 said:


> View attachment 595363
> 
> View attachment 595365
> 
> View attachment 595367
> 
> View attachment 595371


NIce. My daughter runs a FELT jr. Head tube on hers was kinda small though to fit the newer forks. Got like seven or so spacers on that thing!:biggrin: You got one of their nice upper-end frames. Is that a pro size?


----------



## premier66

cwplanet said:


> NIce. My daughter runs a FELT jr. Head tube on hers was kinda small though to fit the newer forks. Got like seven or so spacers on that thing!:biggrin: You got one of their nice upper-end frames. Is that a pro size?


EXPERT....


----------



## premier66

Awesome frame very impressed with this Felt Sector Expert frame. they are very popular back East.


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## Juiced only

undercover231322 said:


>


looks good uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

CHR1S619 said:


> Went for a ride this morning..


----------



## Kiloz

I need some white GT late 80's handle bars, anyone have anything?


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> looks good uffin:


X2! Sick build!


----------



## CHR1S619

Tonioseven said:


>


Hahaha!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

We had around 40-50 riders last Sunday. LA & OC chillin in SD. Good ride!


----------



## Juiced only

CHR1S619 said:


> We had around 40-50 riders last Sunday. LA & OC chillin in SD. Good ride!


thats looks fun


----------



## Juiced only

Here's a Haro I picked up last week and Mongoose I picked up this week



















So heres a survivor Mongoose Decade with NOS parts. I put nos tires,grips and a newer chain on it. $150 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> Here's a Haro I picked up last week and Mongoose I picked up this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heres a survivor Mongoose Decade with NOS parts. I put nos tires,grips and a newer chain on it. $150 shipped :thumbsup:


I'm liking the Haro. Just not the green tire...


----------



## Juiced only

CHR1S619 said:


> I'm liking the Haro. Just not the green tire...


 that green tire was nos befor I used it,i only had that haro tire and this blue nos Haro Dart tire that is still setting here in my room


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Juiced only

Kiloz said:


>


 good looking GT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> that green tire was nos befor I used it,i only had that haro tire and this blue nos Haro Dart tire that is still setting here in my room


oh ok. still a cool bike tho..


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> good looking GT :thumbsup:


I agree. Badass!


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> We had around 40-50 riders last Sunday. LA & OC chillin in SD. Good ride!


:thumbsup:



Juiced only said:


> Here's a Haro I picked up last week and Mongoose I picked up this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heres a survivor Mongoose Decade with NOS parts. I put nos tires,grips and a newer chain on it. $150 shipped :thumbsup:


Liking that Haro:thumbsup:



Kiloz said:


>


----------



## CE 707

Kiloz said:


>


thats a bad ass GT


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


premier66 said:


> View attachment 596118
> 
> View attachment 596119
> 
> View attachment 596120
> 
> View attachment 596121
> 
> View attachment 596122
> 
> Awesome frame very impressed with this Felt Sector Expert frame. they are very popular back East.


----------



## mario2times

Hope you guys can help. I got some 16inch mags for my daughters GTpit. I have never seen these before they say OGK Japan. I really wanted skyway but got a good deal on them what you think?


----------



## slangin cardboard

mario2times said:


> Hope you guys can help. I got some 16inch mags for my daughters GTpit. I have never seen these before they say OGK Japan. I really wanted skyway but got a good deal on them what you think?
> View attachment 601917


Those are sick!!! From what i understand ogk are good mags.


----------



## mario2times

slangin cardboard said:


> Those are sick!!! From what i understand ogk are good mags.


 Cool ill try to put them on this weekend and have an update picture:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

mario2times said:


> Hope you guys can help. I got some 16inch mags for my daughters GTpit. I have never seen these before they say OGK Japan. I really wanted skyway but got a good deal on them what you think?
> View attachment 601917


I can get you some NOS 16'' Yellow Skyway Mag wheel that have a coast brake on there :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

I just picked-up 2 All org 1987 Dyno D-Tours :biggrin:


----------



## mario2times

Juiced only said:


> I can get you some NOS 16'' Yellow Skyway Mag wheel that have a coast brake on there :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro but now my daughter is all excited on the purple rims for now.


----------



## mario2times

Wow those are nice just like mine. Except those handlebars are way cooler:nicoderm:


----------



## undercover231322

Juiced only said:


> I just picked-up 2 All org 1987 Dyno D-Tours :biggrin:


Those Dynos are bad ass


----------



## CE 707

i was kicking back with my boy charles townsend today he wants to come out with his own line of bmx frames


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

Juiced only said:


> I just picked-up 2 All org 1987 Dyno D-Tours :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

a few parts for sale :biggrin:

Black 9/16'' Black VP 707 pedals $15.00 shipped - $sold

Show Mint NOS White Velo VL-109 jr Seat great for 16'' pit bikes $25.00 shipped  sold

NOS Redline Bar pad $20.00 shipped- sold

Show Mint NOS Lavender 9/16'' Beartrap pedals $25.00 shipped - $sold


----------



## Tonioseven

Random picture I found of our bikes...







[/IMG]


Mine without mags...










With mags...


----------



## King Of Rimz

Juiced only said:


> I just picked-up 2 All org 1987 Dyno D-Tours :biggrin:


if you decide to restore them, i have decals fir them. lmk


----------



## Juiced only

King Of Rimz said:


> if you decide to restore them, i have decals fir them. lmk


Thanks,but I'll keep them all Original since every body else restores them :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

Tonioseven said:


> Random picture I found of our bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Mine without mags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With mags...


Ur redline looks way better with the ACS


----------



## slangin cardboard

Mags!!


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> Ur redline looks way better with the ACS


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

CE 707 said:


> i was kicking back with my boy charles townsend today he wants to come out with his own line of bmx frames


Wonder if he kept in touch with any of his old contacts? Would he want to do retros or a new style racing frame? Be cool to see that dude back on a track


----------



## cwplanet

Juiced only said:


> I just picked-up 2 All org 1987 Dyno D-Tours :biggrin:


Nice Dynos:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

cwplanet said:


> Nice Dynos:thumbsup:


 thanks :rimshot:


----------



## Juiced only

Selling off the Dynos, Your pick,$sold shipped per bike :h5:
1987 blue Dyno
1987 white Dyno


----------



## mario2times

Finally put the mags on the bike:thumbsup: Now i need to change the pedals.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

mario2times said:


> Finally put the mags on the bike:thumbsup: Now i need to change the pedals.
> View attachment 609277


nice GT jr! the crank setup and layback post look too big if its for a kid though...


----------



## Juiced only

I got a few item for sale on the bay :wave:http://www.ebay.com/sch/biggame_197...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## CHR1S619

mario2times said:


> Finally put the mags on the bike:thumbsup: Now i need to change the pedals.
> View attachment 609277


I'ts coming out nice!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Juiced only said:


> I got a few item for sale on the bay :wave:http://www.ebay.com/sch/biggame_1975/m.html?item=290865676680&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


I wish I had the $ for the hutch pedals..


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Juiced only said:


> Selling off the Dynos, Your pick,$sold shipped per bike :h5:
> 1987 blue Dyno
> 1987 white Dyno


How much just out if curiousity?


----------



## Juiced only

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How much just out if curiousity?


my boy Sam got both of them from me for $600,


----------



## mario2times

CHR1S619 said:


> I'ts coming out nice!!


Thanks bro!?


----------



## Juiced only

any -one need any parts?


----------



## Juiced only

I got the powerlite for sale $75.00 shipped painted by Toybox customz last summer here in Arkansas :thumbsup: Sold$


----------



## Juiced only

*Rare NOS show Mint Michelin Diabolo 20x1.75 gun wall Tire $20.00 shipped :biggrin: sold$*


*NOS Rat trap 9/16'' Pedals $20.00 shipped*










*NOS Pink brake set $10.00 shipped :thumbsup:* b Sold$


*NOS Show Mint chrome Rat trap 1/2'' Pedals $20.00 shipped *-pedding $sold on ebay with paypal :rimshot:


----------



## 59wood

Juiced only said:


> *DOTEK -YF Pro-4 3pc with NOS SUGINO Chain wheel,NOS Chain ring blots $35.00 shipped size 165*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rare NOS show Mint Michelin Diabolo 20x1.75 gun wall Tire $20.00 shipped :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [h=1]NOS Rat trap 9/16'' Pedals $20.00 shipped[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [h=1]NOS Pink brake set $10.00 shipped :thumbsup:[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [h=1]NOS Show Mint chrome Rat trap 1/2'' Pedals $20.00 shipped [/h]


PM sent


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

ttt


----------



## Juiced only

Haro master 1985 survivor with nos parts. I'll let it go for $400 shipped,$sold the frame,now will part out :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

What bars are those...i need some first gen haro bars any color.


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> *Rare NOS show Mint Michelin Diabolo 20x1.75 gun wall Tire $20.00 shipped :biggrin: sold$*
> 
> 
> *NOS Rat trap 9/16'' Pedals $20.00 shipped*
> 
> 
> *NOS Show Mint chrome Rat trap 1/2'' Pedals $20.00 shipped *-pedding


did you ever get that $Money order mailed out yet? This is Y I like paypal better. Hit me back


----------



## Juiced only

slangin cardboard said:


> What bars are those...i need some first gen haro bars any color.


I'm not too sure,but I can get more of them. To me there are just like GT bars,but with out the any GT stickers on them. What color are you looking for?


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> Haro master 1985 survivor with nos parts. I'll let it go for $400 shipped,$sold the frame,now will part out :thumbsup:


only have the Mags wheels with tires still on them and the green grips. I keeping the grips for now


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> only have the Mags wheels with tires still on them and the green grips. I keeping the grips for now


sold the mags with tires this past week


----------



## dgriego

Damn these bikes take me down memory lane now i am getting tempted to restore my old dyno compe.


----------



## Juiced only

any one want a Custom Copper Plated S&M?? :fool2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290895236361?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## CHR1S619

dgriego said:


> Damn these bikes take me down memory lane now i am getting tempted to restore my old dyno compe.


Get'r done! & post pictures


----------



## CHR1S619

My latest, 1988 Hutch Trickstyler.


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> My latest, 1988 Hutch Trickstyler.


Looks good! Any of you guys gonna be at the Society show this year?


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Looks good! Any of you guys gonna be at the Society show this year?


Yeah! We'll be there for sure. You going?


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> Yeah! We'll be there for sure. You going?


:yes:
Gonna be a busy day there. They're having their race for life double points the same day at the track that day. Missed it last year though. How was parking?


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> :yes:
> Gonna be a busy day there. They're having their race for life double points the same day at the track that day. Missed it last year though. How was parking?


We got there early. We got good parking. Gonna try to do the same this year too.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## Juiced only

CHR1S619 said:


> My latest, 1988 Hutch Trickstyler.


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

sold


----------



## SchmittCustoms

First frame I did in March of 09. PM to buy the spinners. 100 bucks shipped. Needs new chrome. Pitted and flaked. Still look decent.


----------



## mario2times

TTT


----------



## Juiced only

high bid takes it http://www.ebay.com/itm/300904953019?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 :run::h5:


----------



## CCC925

Son just bought it pk


----------



## slangin cardboard

Pk looks good bro.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## cwplanet

CCC925 said:


> Son just bought it pk


:thumbsup:



~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


>


See you there!


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> See you there!


Take pics bro just in case, might not be making it this year after all


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Take pics bro just in case, might not be making it this year after all


I posted pics on my site. ogbmxn.com


----------



## Juiced only

so whos got what 4 sale on here?


----------



## CE 707

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## slangin cardboard

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


I highly doubt this is yours!


----------



## cwplanet

CHR1S619 said:


> I posted pics on my site. ogbmxn.com


Damn- nice pics and the site is looking good too:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

Can't believe this is still around in its OG shape- 
Charles Townshend's own personal factory HUTCH from BITD

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3876809266.html


----------



## CHR1S619

cwplanet said:


> Damn- nice pics and the site is looking good too:thumbsup:


Thanks! Trying to get more footage on there.


----------



## Juiced only

Any one still buying any old bmx bikes  i picked-up a few last week


----------



## INKEDUP

Scion pick up????


----------



## CCC925

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## Juiced only

INKEDUP said:


> Scion pick up????


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

87 Day Glow Pink GT Pro Performer Survivor $1,000.00 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet

^^^


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone know what frame this is??...just came up on this but it's not a lowrider frame just wondering it looks more like a bmx frame to me


----------



## THESITUATION

TTT


----------



## slangin cardboard




----------



## gizmo1

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone know what frame this is??...just came up on this but it's not a lowrider frame just wondering it looks more like a bmx frame to me


That bike was called a Bling Bling. They were sold at walmart. Sort of like the brats bikes. I believe it is a Huffy but don't remember for sure. Came equipped with the sissy bar, banana seat, straight springer fork, fenders, and tall bars.


----------



## gizmo1

Sorry it was a Roadmaster Bling Bling.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


>


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

These bikes are expensive to restore


----------



## bichito

:thumbsup:u can tell a og bmx rider by the scrapes on his chins from those rat trap peddles . my legs are messed up!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Picked up a super goose yesterday with a front tuff 1 ,heavy as fuck lol


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Picked up a super goose yesterday with a front tuff 1 ,heavy as fuck lol


Any pics?:x:


----------



## Dino 64

This is my all original, survivor GT Pro Performer. It has dia compe bulldog front brakes with the pitbull brake in the rear. Tech 77 locking brake levers, original AAPRO tires still in great condition.
The serial # is KGIH5459. 
They don't make bikes like these old school BMXs anymore.
I use to own a late 80's Hutch Trickstar, but it got stolen from my parents garage 20 years ago. I put so much time and effort in my Hutch, but shit happens.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Can anybody tell me the year of my GT the numbers are D S 7 0341573 I believe


----------



## brn2ridelo

I have a ? For all you oldschool BMXrs do you guys remember the movie RAD ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I remember that movie it was on Netflix awhile back


----------



## brn2ridelo

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I remember that movie it was on Netflix awhile back



Found it on YouTube full length movie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i87GJE_lP4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Can anybody tell me the year of my GT the numbers are D S 7 0341573 I believe


try hittin up King of Rimz , on here. He's got some nice GTs


----------



## FOSELONE

got an 83 hutch xl24 & an 86 hutch trickstar...gonna try figuring how to post pics...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cwplanet said:


> try hittin up King of Rimz , on here. He's got some nice GTs


Thanx


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

slangin cardboard said:


> I highly doubt this is yours!


WHY? BUT YEA IT AINT MINE HAD A RED LINE AND DIAMOND BACK IN THE DAYS JUST HERE TO REMINISCE THATS ALL THOUGHT THE PIC LOOKED COOL THATS WHY I PUT IT SO ALL YOU CAN ENJOY IT YOU BETTER BELEIVE I WOULD PUT IF IT WAS MINE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My bro had a redline I think a relative trashed it like took it to the scrap heap


----------



## cwplanet

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> WHY? BUT YEA IT AINT MINE HAD A RED LINE AND DIAMOND BACK IN THE DAYS JUST HERE TO REMINISCE THATS ALL THOUGHT THE PIC LOOKED COOL THATS WHY I PUT IT SO ALL YOU CAN ENJOY IT YOU BETTER BELEIVE I WOULD PUT IF IT WAS MINE


Yeah, one of my first was a Diamond Back Viper, not the bike I wanted back in the day- but all we could afford at that time, serios paper route money spent back then to upgrade lol Damn, remember when kids did paper routes?:werd:


----------



## Dino 64

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Can anybody tell me the year of my GT the numbers are D S 7 0341573 I believe


Your GT was made in Taiwan, it is a 1987, 03 is for March, the rest of the numbers is the quantity

Below is how to read your code. 

Taiwanese serials, usually on the bottom bracket. Sometimes they are on the rear dropout though.
DS6I2760 DS for the Factory. 6 for the year 86. I for the 9'th month September.
DS7122150 DS for the factory. 7 for the year 1987. 12 for the 12'th month December. 88 model.
N0573129 N for the production line. 0 for the year 1990. 5 for the 5'th month May.
KGH1E3951 K for the factory.GH for the production line. 1 for the year 1991. E for the 5'th month May.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Dino 64 said:


> Your GT was made in Taiwan, it is a 1987, 03 is for March, the rest of the numbers is the quantity
> 
> Below is how to read your code.
> 
> Taiwanese serials, usually on the bottom bracket. Sometimes they are on the rear dropout though.
> DS6I2760 DS for the Factory. 6 for the year 86. I for the 9'th month September.
> DS7122150 DS for the factory. 7 for the year 1987. 12 for the 12'th month December. 88 model.
> N0573129 N for the production line. 0 for the year 1990. 5 for the 5'th month May.
> KGH1E3951 K for the factory.GH for the production line. 1 for the year 1991. E for the 5'th month May.


Cool thanx I figured it was around that year my bro has one too I'm gonna check those numbers


----------



## Dino 64

No problem,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

His was a pro performer


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## saulgoode

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171211001375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## slangin cardboard

Cw man i still have'nt got this new fourm figuered out yet lol
Found my first huch over the summer, japan race bike 18 1/2" tt don't know the model.


----------



## cwplanet

slangin cardboard said:


> Cw man i still have'nt got this new fourm figuered out yet lol
> Found my first huch over the summer, japan race bike 18 1/2" tt don't know the model.


Sounds cool, was it complete and where did you find it? 18.5 TT- could be a pro raider? Wish I could come up on a hutch.


----------



## slangin cardboard

Was out in the ups truck in the hood and seen some old dude riding a bike and caught the hutch logo on the back brake bridge and was like.....AYE!!! Dude was broke as a joke ,i offered $$$$$ came back later and BAM lol
All black first gen gt tires and a bunch of girls next parts lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

slangin cardboard said:


> Was out in the ups truck in the hood and seen some old dude riding a bike and caught the hutch logo on the back brake bridge and was like.....AYE!!! Dude was broke as a joke ,i offered $$$$$ came back later and BAM lol
> All black first gen gt tires and a bunch of girls next parts lol


lets see the pics


----------



## King Of Rimz

Anyone have some Dyno pretzel bars they wanna sell?


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Did a moving job for a friend and came home with a red line and two walmart thruster bikes. not bad for a days work


----------



## CadillacTom

I remembering saving up my nickels, from working at McDonalds, to buy a GT Pro Performer for $300 in '87. Back then, it was like saving for some D's now


----------



## Cvigil

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

TTT


----------



## cwplanet

back when kids rode bikes outside


----------



## King Of Rimz

cwplanet said:


>


Show has been changed to Long Beach El Dorado park


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## Dino 64

King Of Rimz said:


>


Please post pics of the event.
I could not make it but would like too see pics.
Thanks



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dry up in here.


----------



## cwplanet

Dino 64 said:


> Please post pics of the event.
> I could not make it but would like too see pics.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Some pics posted here:
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=587418&p=5


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Man i ran into a guy with GTs and dynos diamondback.redline all complete bikes 100 bux each i might buy a couple and resell


----------



## cwplanet

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Man i ran into a guy with GTs and dynos diamondback.redline all complete bikes 100 bux each i might buy a couple and resell


Oldschool or mid?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

cwplanet said:


> Oldschool or mid?


A little of both i believe


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Pics he has online says he has more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## cwplanet

Might be worth cleaning up and flipping, not bad. Looks like an 87-88 DB. Looks like a mid 90s chrome Dyno Compe in the front of that first pick.?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Ya im gonna go by when i have a chance its hard cuz there in texas and i travel there but have no ride when i get there


----------



## cwplanet

stuff at a local swap






1983 GT Nora Cup


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

cwplanet said:


> stuff at a local swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1983 GT Nora Cup



that nora is nnniiicceeee!!!


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cwplanet




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cwplanet said:


> stuff at a local swap


I had that same bike. Fun times til it was stolen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Anybody got a set of 24" skyways?


----------



## cwplanet

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Anybody got a set of 24" skyways?


If you don;t have luck finding 'em, I got a new set of 20" white mags from here recently-
http://planetbmx.com/shop/skyway-tuff-wheels/24-tuff-wheels.html

just curious, what are they gonna go on?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

cwplanet said:


> If you don;t have luck finding 'em, I got a new set of 20" white mags from here recently-
> http://planetbmx.com/shop/skyway-tuff-wheels/24-tuff-wheels.html
> 
> just curious, what are they gonna go on?


I picked up a 24" se racing floval flyer. Think its a new school, but want to give it a bit of 80's feel. Been riding the hell out of it.


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

BMX bikes suck


----------



## cwplanet

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I picked up a 24" se racing floval flyer. Think its a new school, but want to give it a bit of 80's feel. Been riding the hell out of it.


 Pics?


----------



## cwplanet

Tomorrow 9/20/14


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

Got a redline rl 340 all original everything is redline stamped on it what those going for now a days ? Even the tires are redline


----------



## cwplanet

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Got a redline rl 340 all original everything is redline stamped on it what those going for now a days ? Even the tires are redline


Tough to say. Mid 90s? Not to desireable from what I've known. Pics of your 340? Ebay and online sites see 340s going for 150-250 bucks complete? Maybe just keep around for fun and for youngsters to ride around. Kind of in the same boat I've got a 1993 440 frame/fork/bars that I don't know what to do with- don't want to invest a lot to build it up, so it just sits for now



Any old school pics?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

cwplanet said:


> Tough to say. Mid 90s? Not to desireable from what I've known. Pics of your 340? Ebay and online sites see 340s going for 150-250 bucks complete? Maybe just keep around for fun and for youngsters to ride around. Kind of in the same boat I've got a 1993 440 frame/fork/bars that I don't know what to do with- don't want to invest a lot to build it up, so it just sits for now
> 
> 
> 
> Any old school pics?


thanks for the answer looks like its a 94 i see alot of people hating on it on other sites that its the first bike that redline sent to china or someshit like that but mine has the made in seattle sticker and yea its complete everything is redline except the pedals ill post pictures on saturday


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

250.00:wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

looking for a layback seat post white dominator seat also


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## regallowlow187

I had my trick star stolen when I was a kid :angry: fucker was all the best parts, I was young and left it outside thinking it was safe lol


----------



## cwplanet

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:



~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Thats a  GT


----------



## undercover231322




----------



## undercover231322




----------



## undercover231322

Bought it from the original owner, I was planning to send it to C4 labs but they were charging me an arm and a leg. http://steidlepowdercoating.com charged me $80 and he did an amazing job, flawless. Gt mallet is original SR stamped


----------



## undercover231322

Took wheels apart. Scrubbed them out, soaked them In bleach, will soaked in hydrogen peroxide to give them a new look. Will trade them out for some clean black OGKs or GT tomohawk, just since I'm going all black on the bike.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Dye those. OG Dyno mags. Very hard to come by. Rit dye!


----------



## bigsneezy1959

my 92 gt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## cwplanet

undercover231322 said:


>


Keep us updated on the build:biggrin:



bigsneezy1959 said:


> View attachment 1465586
> my 92 gt


Nice- OG owner?


----------



## cwplanet

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## cwplanet

18" Cult


----------



## undercover231322

Cleaned them out $130 shipped to lower 48 states
PayPal 
Undercover2[email protected]


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## undercover231322




----------



## on1

what up were u all hip to the kastens. i think thats what they were called. they had the 1 fork


----------



## cwplanet

undercover231322 said:


>


:thumbsup:That came out great! Any more pics?:x:



on1 said:


> what up were u all hip to the kastens. i think thats what they were called. they had the 1 fork


Yup- unibladeThere's a cruiser on the Bay right now-:run::sprint:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-inch-kas...325?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item4ae228fe8d


----------



## FOSELONE

my 1985 Hutch Trick Star:






my 1983 Hutch XL24:




















my 1984 GJS Freestyler:


----------



## FOSELONE

looking for a vdc made free agent free flite if anybody knows of one for sale...


----------



## cwplanet

FOSELONE said:


> my 1985 Hutch Trick Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1983 Hutch XL24:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1984 GJS Freestyler:


INcredible lineup! All three, especially liking that Trickstar and the parts you got on there.:thumbsup:



FOSELONE said:


> looking for a vdc made free agent free flite if anybody knows of one for sale...


Only seen very few at local shows. Pretty rare right?


----------



## FOSELONE

cwplanet said:


> INcredible lineup! All three, especially liking that Trickstar and the parts you got on there.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Only seen very few at local shows. Pretty rare right?


thanks bro...yes very rare


----------



## Alex11

my childhood was connected with bike, unfortunatelly I havent the photo of it, but it was nice, my private vehicle!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## bigsneezy1959

picked up this blue max


----------



## bigsneezy1959

got this 81 goose from the og owner


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:inout:


----------



## cwplanet

bigsneezy1959 said:


> View attachment 1595097
> picked u
> p this blue max


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## mario2times

TTT:+1:


----------



## mario2times

mario2times said:


> TTT:+1:


 couple I have finished for my kids


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~




----------



## FOSELONE




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


is that a haro?


----------



## cwplanet

mario2times said:


> couple I have finished for my kids
> View attachment 1646370
> View attachment 1646394
> View attachment 1646410
> View attachment 1646442





~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

found a redline series 3 all chrome complete is that a good bike?? my bro had a redline back in the day it was light


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## FOSELONE

FOSELONE said:


> my 1985 Hutch Trick Star:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1983 Hutch XL24:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 1984 GJS Freestyler:



picked up a few more:

1984 VDC made Free Agent Freeflite










1982 VDC Gorila










1985 GJS Freestyler


----------

